# RUSSIA - FIFA World Cup 2018



## Sergey

Almaty Kazakhstan 
Borjomi or Bakuriani Georgia 
Jaca Spain 
PyeongChang South Korea 
Salzburg Austria 
Sochi Russia 
Sofia Bulgaria


----------



## KOCKA

sochi


----------



## Bitxofo

Jaca, Spain.
:wink2:


----------



## Sergey

VOTE


----------



## Madman

PyeongChang or Salzburg


----------



## FJP

For theirs insistence:
JACA 2014!!!


----------



## dande

*Moscow indoor stadium*

Kremlin cup tennis for men and women is played in this huge indoor stadium. Interior reminds me little bit of that of Superdome in New Orleans. Capacity during the tennis tournament is 15.000 with only 1/3 of the stadium used. Does any one have pics of this stadium?


----------



## dande

*Olimpiyskiy Sport Palace Moscow*

This is a indoor stadium in Moscow capacity 35.000 for fotball now used for track & field indoor world championship. 
http://www.moscow2006.ru/eng/venue.htm
Sport Palace 
Does anybody have pics of exterior and interiors with other configurations?


----------



## Drogba

*CSKA MOSCOW NEW ARENA*


CSKA Moscow are the european champions in basketball but they play in an old arena with only 5,000 seats.

Do you think they should be building a new one?
Are there any plans?
Can you post any photos of the excisting arena(exterior/interior)?


----------



## Socrates




----------



## fgdf

I don't care


----------



## Drogba

Why lock socrates?If youi don't car guys just do not participate. i asure u there are ithrs who care.But after 2-3 pages of interesting posts and photos don't come back here.


----------



## Martuh

Why should they. This is just such a nonsense thread about speculations and thoughts. Why open this topic? It's plain useless. 'Do you think CSKA Moscow needs a new stadium?'. No I don't because I don't care. Okay. People don't care!

'Do you think Liverpool needs a new stadium?'
'Do you think Feyenoord needs a new stadium?'

Why should I even care about me thinking that some team needs a new stadium? It's useless and this kind of topics destroys this subforum.


----------



## Socrates

^^ Jeez - who took the jam out of your donut? ^^


----------



## Isaac Newell




----------



## Martuh

Socrates said:


> ^^ Jeez - who took the jam out of your donut? ^^


I don't eat donuts at all. :cheers:


----------



## Stan

*Russia's stadium boom*

17 football stadiums under construction or approved (some brand new others to be renovated). 
And this is not counting new world class ice hockey arenas popping 
like mushrooms all over the place 


*Spartak Stadium Moscow, 42000 (2009)*






























*CSKA Moscow stadium (30,000) - 2009*















*Stadium "Zenit" 60000 - 2009 - Saint Petersburg*





















*Sochi 2014 Olympic Stadium 40000 *(will be used for football after 2014 games if we get it)































*FC Khimki Stadium 16000 (2008)*































*Planned National Stadium in Moscow 55,000 (2011?)* 
http://www.sports.ru/football/2845574.html






















*Ural stadium reconstruction Yekaterinburg 31,000 (start in 2007, finish in 2009?)*



















http://itartass.ur.ru/photo/?id=152
http://www.expert.ru/printissues/ural/2005/24/24ur-utema4/

last paragraph:
http://www.port-all.ru/okno/print_news.asp?n=415




*Kazan stadium reconstruction*
http://www.tigp.ru/index.php?page=future&pp=3










http://kazan.org.ru/hiscent/072_2.htm




*FC Krylya Sovetov Samara 38,000, 2008*
Improvements and new roof will be added




























http://www.kc-camapa.ru/cgi-bin/newsprn.cgi?2328
http://www.samru.ru/?action=showArticle&module=article&id=13351&subrazdel_id=84
http://fanat1k.ru/news.php?extend.4595





*Terek Grozny stadium*
http://www.icube3d.ru/portfolio/vis/ext/stadium/








































*Stadium Dinamo Moscow will be reconstructed 30,000*
http://www.championat.ru/news-33742.html
http://www.rian.ru/sport/20070214/60747856.html

Running tracks will be removed to enhance spectator experience 

No pics



*Planned Rotor stadium*










http://www.rotor-volgograd.ru/newslist/?id=145



*FC Moscow are also planning 30,000 stadium that will start construction in 2008*

No pics

http://basketball.red-army.ru/?a=press&id=10172




*Rostov Stadium reconstruction*
http://www.championat.ru/news-8900.html


No pics



*Kamaz (1st division club are planning to build a new 16,000 stadium)*

http://www.sport-express.ru/art.shtml?131878

No pics




*Yaroslavl will also get new 30,000 stadium*


Scroll >>>>>




















*Sibir Novosibirsk will also get brand new 35,000 stadium*

Includes bushiness center





























http://www.ratm-d.ru/projects/1/photos/



I don't know if I got them all  

New regulations will come into force soon which should result in new stadiums or improved existing ones.


----------



## Mr Grosso

WOW ! amazing great for Russia , Go Go


----------



## lpioe

Wow, that really is a boom!
I love spartak, cska and zenit stadium.


----------



## OtAkAw

Those are nice stadiums! I love the one in Sochi!


----------



## Jim856796

Stan said:


> *Planned National Stadium in Moscow 55,000 (2011?)*
> http://www.sports.ru/football/2845574.html


If this is the National Stadium, then why can't it replace Lizhniki Stadium? This stadium better not have an athletics track. Otherwise, what will be done to Luzhniki Stadium after this stadium gets built?


----------



## Brad

- This is not the national stadium - this is supposed to be the national footbal team stadium 

- the pics are wrong. This is a proposition for the river and railways terminal for Moscow City.


----------



## SkyLerm

Zenit is gorgeous!


----------



## GNU

Nice work.
will be great to see some of those stadiums being built.
should give the russian league yet another boost


----------



## Stan

Brad said:


> - This is not the national stadium - this is supposed to be the national footbal team stadium
> 
> - the pics are wrong. This is a proposition for the river and railways terminal for Moscow City.



Forgive me 

I live far far far away.....


----------



## Brad

Thanx for the thread


----------



## BobDaBuilder

The Kazan 'hippodrome' is under construction or already built as well.

Not sure if horse racing tracks are planned to be constructed in other parts of Russia also.


----------



## Gherkin

Wow it's as if Russia will be hosting a World Cup! They should definetly bid for the 2018 or 2022 WC.


----------



## uA_TAGA

Amazing boom...
the best is Zenit's stadium ... it seem bigger ... maybe 70.000 etc

Fatih Tekke is lucky


----------



## michał_

Great thanks for this thread!

Is the Terek's stadium the one promised by Putin after they won the Cup? 
And also- do I see correct- will it be build in the old stadium's bowl? (the same gos for Gazprom-Arena)


----------



## Green33

I think olimpik and cska stadiums are best/ terek's i dont like - there are brakes on terrasis - its is not good for atmosphere and acoustics


----------



## kinggeorge

good to see all the new stadia, whats the attendance for matches like in russia


----------



## Mo Rush

*SOCHI 2014: VENUES*

Official host of the 2014 Winter Olympic Games.


----------



## ÜberMaromas

Congratulations Sochi!


----------



## h3lls4int

For being honest i was supporting Pyeongchang, i feel too bad for them, since this is the second time they lose, i just don't see them againt bidding after that hit.

Anyway, congratulations for Sochi. Hope i could watch the presentation videos, i was on university then. Perhaps they won because of Russia sucess on winter sports and for the modern infrastructure of the venues.


----------



## Mo Rush

*how to win? build big olympic park of new venues.*


----------



## ÜberMaromas

^^ Very cool venues..


----------



## vak227

Congratulations!!!
SOCHI is very nice town.


----------



## Jim856796

*2014 Winter Olympics-Sochi, Russia*

I decided to start this thread because Sochi, Russia was selected to host the 2014 Winter Olympics on July 4, 2007.

The XXII Winter Olympics will be held from February 7 to February 23, 2014. The main stadium will be the Sochi Central Stadium.


----------



## Jim856796

In case you haven't wondered, Almaty, Borjomi, Jaca, and Sofia were eliminated from the race, leaving Sochi, Salzburg, and Pyeongchang as the finalists. Finally, on July 4, 2007. Sochi won the 2014 Winter Olympic bid.


----------



## BobDaBuilder

Good luck to Russia. Hopefully it will be a great games and brings a lot of prosperity to the region and Russia itself.


----------



## mr.x

Congratulations on Sochi, Russia on being selected to host the 2014 Olympic Winter Games. Personally, i was rooting for Salzburg.....i thought they had the better bid, which would blend with the existing urban fabric of the city rather than building everything from scratch. I look forward to seeing Russia's handover under the dome of BC Place Stadium on February 28, 2010.

In many ways, Vancouver will be the Sydney of the Winter Games while Sochi will be the Athens/Beijing of the Winter Games. Unlike Vancouver, Sochi has nothing to work with - no venues - and they are spending nearly ten billion dollars on the Olympics. It'll be interesting how things go there.....


----------



## isaidso

Good for Russia! First time they've hosted the Winter Olympics, and well over due. How big is the metro area? Sochi isn't well known around the world, but I've heard that $12 Billion is being spent in preparation for hosting. Can't wait to see the plans come to fruition.


----------



## mr.x

isaidso said:


> Good for Russia! First time they've hosted the Winter Olympics, and well over due. How big is the metro area? Sochi isn't well known around the world, but I've heard that $12 Billion is being spent in preparation for hosting. Can't wait to see the plans come to fruition.


Sochi was by far the worst bid. They have no venues and they're building their resorts from scratch. It has a population of 340,000. 

Salzburg had the best bid.


----------



## bumdingo

Kabul


----------



## Skyman

CONGRATS SOCHI!!!


----------



## Jim856796

So does this mean this thread has to be closed?


----------



## Homerius

It should be Almaty, Kazakhstan with Borat as it Promotion Ambassador around the globe!!!


----------



## Alle

Almaty and Sochi are interesting candidates. Oh sochi won?


----------



## dunwyn

Well done Sochi!


----------



## Gecko1989

Thats why Sochi bid is so strong I dont like cities that have all their venues already built its boring the architecture and the venues arnt very modern usually. But with Sochi everything will be brand new and modern just like the Chinese olympics will be. I have thankfull that another bid like London didnt win. All london is doing is building venues that will be torn down after the games thats so stupid and pointless. In my opionion the best bids are the bids that build the most new venues.


----------



## gincan

Congrats so Sochi or is it Sotji. I believe Russia can make the games spectacular but it will cost. Only the safety orgnization will make the Athens Olympics look like sunday school.

Do they have any plan on how to ensure a safe olympic, I mean considering Chechen terrorists, Georgian separatists, hell the entire region is a timebomb.
I guess armed guards every 50 meters in the slalom slope won't look that pleasant on the tele.


----------



## Major Deegan

mr.x said:


> Sochi was by far the worst bid. They have no venues and they're building their resorts from scratch. It has a population of 340,000.
> 
> Salzburg had the best bid.


Sochi is No 1 Russian resort town with a well-developed resort infrastructure that serves 2mln of Russian and foreign tourists every year. If you don't believe me, do a research and see for yourself, but just don't talk crap here.


----------



## damlaz

**

Good decision. I wish u good luck Russia

:banana:


----------



## cepera

Homerius said:


> It should be Almaty, Kazakhstan with Borat as it Promotion Ambassador around the globe!!!


I think you mean Romania...cuz that is where the movie was shot.


----------



## skysdalimit

Where is Sochi, Russia? I've never heard of it.


----------



## Zaki

skysdalimit said:


> Where is Sochi, Russia? I've never heard of it.


I would guess its in Russia....

lol Black sea resort town.


----------



## mr.x

Gecko1989 said:


> Thats why Sochi bid is so strong I dont like cities that have all their venues already built its boring the architecture and the venues arnt very modern usually. But with Sochi everything will be brand new and modern just like the Chinese olympics will be. I have thankfull that another bid like London didnt win. All london is doing is building venues that will be torn down after the games thats so stupid and pointless. In my opionion the best bids are the bids that build the most new venues.


The IOC's principles are to select cities that are most ready to host the Olympics as well as cities that have sustainable plans. What is a city of 350,000 people going to do with so many new stadiums after the Games? Of 11 sport venues, all of them are new. And the cost is ridiculous.

Choosing Sochi is a huge setback.....read the Evaluation Committee's report and you'll see that Salzburg had the best bid.







> Sochi is No 1 Russian resort town with a well-developed resort infrastructure that serves 2mln of Russian and foreign tourists every year. If you don't believe me, do a research and see for yourself, but just don't talk crap here.


I've done my research. I've followed the 2010 and 2014 bid processes quite closely. None of the proposed sport venues for 2014 exists. 

Salzburg had the best technical bid plan....it was truly sustainable and about sport.


----------



## Major Deegan

mr.x said:


> T What is a city of 350,000 people going to do with so many new stadiums after the Games? Of 11 sport venues, all of them are new. And the cost is ridiculous.


Why do you think that Salzburg with half the people of Sochi is more deserving? Russia is and always been the Olympic powerhouse and after a decade of financial and morale hardships they are finally given a chance to regain their position in sports. Considering Russia's financial wealth, its strong Olympic performance, and the fact that the bid is supported by Putin himself, Sochi is a one hell of sustainable project.

Salzburg, while I enjoied their final presentation, they proposed too much temporary and not enough permanent to attract greater attention, hence why they were the first city eliminated from the race.


----------



## Epi

This whole thing just proves how unimportant the Winter Olympics are. This was basically the first news I had EVER heard about the 2014 Winter Olympics, and I read the news every day. And it wasn't even headline news anywhere, it was one of many smaller sidelines.

Even in Canada where we're hosting the next Winter Olympics, this is the first time I've ever heard of this.


----------



## Mo Rush

yeah the venues are by studio zopinni, without a doubt the designs will be changed and in some cases even scaled down, but thats all part of being a host city


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Truly impressive, considering that nothing's been built yet.

Are there any figures regarding the number of people having to be moved to make place for these wonderful venues?


----------



## ZimasterX

Stan said:


> Compact games with Coastal Cluster and Mountain cluster and road and rail links between them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coastal Cluster, everything will be build form scratch:


Strange, I though the Olympic park would be in the city of Sochi itself, or possibly next to it. But by the map, its located in Adler (a town next to Sochi), not Sochi.


----------



## Stan

davidkunz/VIE said:


> Truly impressive, considering that nothing's been built yet.
> 
> Are there any figures regarding the number of people having to be moved to make place for these wonderful venues?


The Olympic park will be build mostly on unused land.

here is its location

http://wikimapia.org/#y=43409163&x=39963455&z=13&l=1&m=s&v=1


----------



## Stan

Venues Video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CfgSq6Y3NTw&mode=related&search=


----------



## MasonicStage™

Beautiful venues! I'm definitely going to Sochi in 2014! :banana: :banana: :banana: 
Can't wait!


----------



## MasonicStage™

Stan said:


> Venues Video
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CfgSq6Y3NTw&mode=related&search=


wow...great video! infrastructure will be impressive! Definitely not seen by now! :cheers:


----------



## mr.x

*Court ruling puts Sochi 2014 Olympics in jeopardy*

*Ecologists Put Sochi Olympics in Jeopardy*

Oct. 24/2007

The Maikop City Court has upheld the lawsuit of Valery Brinikh, co-chairman of the International Social and Ecological Union, and *invalidated the order of Russia’s Natural Resource Ministry that stripped roughly 10,000 hectares of Sochi National Park of the strict protection status. As quite a number of key facilities for Sochi 2014 Olympics are to be constructed exactly there, the whole program of Olympics preparation is under the threat now.*

Co-chairman of International Social and Ecological Union, Brinikh went to law to challenge the Natural Resource Ministry’s order of August 27, 2006 related to the Sochi National Park. By that document, the bureaucrats cancelled the strict protection status for roughly 10,000 hectares in the Aibga, Psekhako, Grushevy ridges and in Turji mountains of the National Park.

According to experts of Greenpeace-Russia, who consulted Brinikh on the matter, the reserve lost some land to authorize construction of Olympic buildings. At first Russia’s environmental watchdog, Rosprirodnadzor, prepared an environmental conclusion that sanctioned the changes in terms of ecology and the Natural Resourse Ministry OKed the results in the next move.

The recent award of Maikop City Court jeopardizes the whole program of Olympics preparation. Indeed, quite a number of key facilities for Sochi 2014 Olympics are to be constructed exactly at that challenged land that enjoyed the national reserve status about a year ago. Regardless, they aren’t very much agitated in the Natural Resource Ministry. “One court has passed the judgment, another will recall it,” they say.





Wednesday, October 24, 2007

*Ecologist Wins Lawsuit Against Sochi 2014*
Posted 11:20 am ET (GamesBids.com)

An ecologist campaigning against the construction of Olympic facilities on the grounds of Sochi National Park has won his lawsuit.

Valery Brinikh, co-chairman of the International Social and Ecological Union, proved the illegality of the Natural Resources Ministry’s order to change the borders of Sochi National Park, reports RBC Daily. Experts say *the ruling calls into question the possibility of 2014 Winter Olympic Games being held in Sochi.
*
Last October the Natural Resources Ministry signed an order “amending the regulations on the Sochi National Park federal state organization” stripping some areas of its reserve status. On January 26 the government approved plans to build social infrastructure facilities in 16 sections of the Krasnopolyanskoye forest district, part of Sochi National Park.

Sports facilities are to be constructed in those areas for the Sochi 2014 Games but ecologists waged a campaign against turning the reserve into an Olympic venue. A lawsuit by Brinikh was rejected but on October 22 the Maikop City Court upheld the case. Brinikh proved the illegality of the changes on the zoning of Sochi National Park.

The ruling reportedly will affect the construction of an Olympic village on Grushevy Ridge, which is to be financed by private investment.

BDO Unicon Consulting, a partner and official consultant of Sochi 2014, told RBC Daily that the bid book was prepared in strict compliance with the International Olympic Committee’s (IOC) environmental standards. Igor Orlov, senior manager, said “our plans for sporting facilities respect all environmental requirements, otherwise our bid could not have won”. He said the court ruling’s coming into effect would mean a delay of at least several months in implementing the Olympic project.

The government is expected to defend the case. 






I said it from the beginning....all these new venues being built are unsustainable, and i knew this lawsuit on the Sochi National Park was gonna happen. There were simply too many flaws in their 2014 bid, and sadly it was all hidden up by the glamour the Russian bid had.

There's still time for the IOC to rethink its decision.


----------



## aussiescraperman

lol


----------



## ZimasterX

aussiescraperman said:


> lol


Whats funny? You a troll? :sly:


----------



## Mo Rush

why is this in the stadiums and sports arenas section?
if there are new images of venues or proposed venues please add them..but we cant create threads each time a venue(s) is under threat of being stopped. we should rather add information in a general Sochi 2014 or Vancouver 2010 thread covering all venues and issues relating to those games


----------



## Stan

What a crop of shit.

Czar Putin will not let those hippies spoil the Olympics.

Send them to Gulag I say 

DOOOO EEEEET Mr Putin


----------



## krzysiu_

^^ You're pathetic


----------



## Joop20

krzysiu_ said:


> ^^ You're pathetic


So is Putin :nuts:


----------



## krzysiu_

That's obvious


----------



## Oekraїne

Stan said:


> What a crop of shit.
> 
> Czar Putin will not let those hippies spoil the Olympics.
> 
> Send them to Gulag I say
> 
> DOOOO EEEEET Mr Putin


Thats how problems are solved in russia!


----------



## Second City

Yea Putin will ship them all up to Siberia...


----------



## BobDaBuilder

That judge will regret his decision as he will soon be presiding over cases in the Lake Baikal region.


----------



## Bahnsteig4

> Thats how problems are solved in russia!


Apparently, and I fail to understand, how people applaud Mr.P. for that... :bash:
He's becoming worse than Lukashenko.

Sorry for OT.


----------



## mr.x

*Meet the 2010 Olympic Mascots: Miga, Quatchi, Sumi*

Here they are!









*Watch the mascot animation video: http://mash.zincroe.com/mascot/en/meet.php*



*Meet Miga the Sea Bear, Quatchi the Sasquatch, and Sumi, the Thunderbird*

Jeff Lee, Vancouver Sun
Published: Tuesday, November 27, 2007

Meet Miga the Sea Bear, Quatchi the Sasquatch, and Sumi, the Thunderbird.

Along with a virtual sidekick, Mukmuk the Vancouver Island Marmot, who will never make an appearance in the flesh, these are mascots the Vancouver 2010 Olympic and Paralympic Games organizers hope will be adopted and adored by thousands of children around the world.

Vanoc unveiled a combination of British Columbia animals, an aboriginal mythic creature and a long sought-after half-man Tuesday as the flagbearers for its Olympic program, and in doing so joined a long list of organizing committees that have used cute and cuddly as the benchmarks for successful mascots.

None of the three mascots actually exist in real life: Miga the Sea Bear is a combination of an orca and a bear. Sumi, the Paralympic mascot, is a Thunderbird but looks more like a bear with wings.

And Quatchi is the first Sasquatch in history to actually make an appearance before human beings.

As for Mukmuk, it's actually the only real animal. But Vanoc says it isn't really a mascot and will only make appearances on its website.

The mascots are the creation of Vancouver graphic designers Vicki Wong and Michael Murphy, who own Meomi Design. Vanoc says that although the two provided more than 20 different concepts, it was Quatchi, Miga and Sumi that they first proposed and which were selected as winning designs.

Vanoc's much-anticipated mascots made their first appearances in Surrey at the Bell Performing Arts Centre in front of 800 school children, starting with a cartoon showing how Quatchi and Miga meet in the forests of British Columbia and then encounter Sumi at Whistler.

Vanoc says Miga is a sea bear "inspired by the legends of the Pacific Northwest First Nations, tales of orca whales that transform into bears when they first arrive on land."

Quatchi, according to Vanoc spokeswoman Renee Smith-Valade, became the instant hit with boys, while Miga resonates more with girls. Quatchi "reminds us of the mystery and wonder that exist in the natural world," Vanoc said.

And Sumi is an animal spirit whose name comes from the Salish word "Sumesh", meaning 'guardian spirit."





There's also a *FOURTH MASCOT*, the official fan: "Mumuk" the Vancouver Island Marmot
http://mash.zincroe.com/mascot/en/profile_mm.php


----------



## mr.x




----------



## brummad

i like


----------



## Joop20

These are cool, so much better than the scary Athens mascots  but maybe Miga & co should move to another forum, I'm not sure whether they belong here lol


----------



## savas

Yioupiii.... Happy Tree Friends goes Vancouver 2010!!!! They are sweet...


----------



## Canadian Chocho

Mumuk is the coolest one.


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC

I am pleasantly surprised. I was awaiting disastrous mascots....

Well done!


----------



## Calvin W

4 threads about this? Still don't like them.

By the way what does this have to do with stadiums and arenas?


----------



## mr.x

You're suppose to use your imagination...and that's what VANOC has done. They appease to children, and that's what really matters...which should mean big sales for the merchandise for Christmas. The main target of Olympic mascots are the kids...not for adults. And they are certainly easily merchandisable, which is also the whole point, compared to past mascots. Millions of dollars of games revenue come from merchandise.

I'd hold those negative thoughts if you look at what past host cities did:



Beijing










Torino










Athens










Salt Lake










Sydney










Nagano










Atlanta










Albertville


----------



## Joe P

I love them. Well done VANOC!


----------



## Gecko1989

DUDE I LIVE IN vancouver this is the STUPIDEST SHIT I HAVE EVER SEEN WHY HAVE MADE UP ANIMALS LAAAAMMMMMEEEEE. Why not just have a Raccoon an Otter and a Grizzley bear there all cute all marketable and all ACTUALLY EXSITS!


----------



## Canadian Chocho

^^ Creativity.


----------



## diz

quatchi!! yay


----------



## mr.x

Gecko1989 said:


> DUDE I LIVE IN vancouver this is the STUPIDEST SHIT I HAVE EVER SEEN WHY HAVE MADE UP ANIMALS LAAAAMMMMMEEEEE. Why not just have a Raccoon an Otter and a Grizzley bear there all cute all marketable and all ACTUALLY EXSITS!


It's something called creativity and imagination....having simply representations of animals has been done way too many times.

The mascots combine native folklore (their names are native) with a west coast feel.


----------



## Joe P

mr.x said:


> The mascots combine native folklore (their names are native) with a west coast feel.


Which makes these mascots so awsome.

Man, I still can't get over those designs. They're incredible, especially compared to the mascots of other Olympics. 

Once again, well done VANOC!


----------



## mr.x

Mascot merchandise will be available TOMORROW at HBC stores nation wide.

Also tomorrow, the mascots will be in Toronto tomorrow to kick off a nation-wide campaign.


----------



## mr.x

YouTube video of the mascot promotion video:


----------



## hubemx

Best Mascot ever.
http://www.todoslosmundiales.com.ar/mundiales/1986mexico/images/mascot86.jpg


----------



## Jim856796

Venues in the Sochi Olympic Park are:

*Olympic Stadium
*Major Ice Palace
*Minor Ice Palace
*Sochi Olympic Curling Centre
*Olympic Skating Centre (to be exhibition hall)
*Olympic Oval (to be marketplace)


----------



## Calvin W

Personally i'm all for these games going to Russia and Sochi. Good luck! 

As for whether the best city won or not. The answers is yes it did. Vancouver wasn't the best city when it bid by far yet they will soon be hosting the games next is Russia's turn. Good for them.


----------



## wayhigh

i cant wait ......good luck SOCHI


----------



## Alphaville

Calvin W said:


> As for whether the best city won or not. The answers is yes it did. Vancouver wasn't the best city when it bid by far yet they will soon be hosting the games next is Russia's turn. Good for them.


Eh? In the 2010 race Vancouver simply was the best bid on offer. Pyeongchang simply didn't have the stamina to take on an international city like Vancouver. The IOC is shying away from hosting the Winter Games in villages like Pyeongchang and looking to small/mid sized cities. Those days ended after Lillehammer in 1994. 

Vancouver was the best choice for 2010. Salzburg and Pyeongchang never stood a chance.


----------



## lpioe

Any pics of the venues?


----------



## isaidso

Honestly, I was expecting boring regurgitated crap, but VANOC got these bang on. They are going to sell very well.


----------



## Mo Rush

Alphaville said:


> Eh? In the 2010 race Vancouver simply was the best bid on offer. Pyeongchang simply didn't have the stamina to take on an international city like Vancouver. The IOC is shying away from hosting the Winter Games in villages like Pyeongchang and looking to small/mid sized cities. Those days ended after Lillehammer in 1994.
> 
> Vancouver was the best choice for 2010. Salzburg and Pyeongchang never stood a chance.


I think he meant based on the IOC technical evaluation.


----------



## isaidso

It's about time Russia got the Winter Olympics. Russia has been a major Olympics powerhouse for a very long time. I hope they find a way of giving the games to Finland and Sweden in the near future. Both of these nations deserve to host also.


----------



## Zorba

Quatchi will eat the other ones before the Olympics begin....


----------



## Ari Gold

I might be bias but is this the only decent bunch of mascots?

Sydney










As for VAN2020, well their pretty decent.


----------



## lpioe

I like them, especially the big one.


----------



## isaidso

Zorba said:


> Quatchi will eat the other ones before the Olympics begin....


Well, Quatchi is outselling the other 2 put together.

AriGold:

What's VAN2020? The Vancouver Games are in 2 years, not 12. As far as the Sydney mascots go, perhaps you are right about being biased. Those mascots couldn't possibly have sold very well. If I am wrong, my apologies, but they look something out of the 19th century. Did people buy those? Honestly, your own pic would probably sell better.


----------



## benchjade

they look like japanese cartoons.


----------



## isaidso

Japanese animation has had alot of influence on western culture. I grew up with this kind of imagery, so to me, it doesn't feel foreign at all. I do see the association though. These creatures pay homage to British Columbia wildlife and BC First Nations culture. The names are First Nations as is a Thunderbird.

Vanoc were smart to go with this style. It appeals to the target market, kids, but also to a huge segment of the Vancouver market and consumers in Asia.

Quatchi - Depending on size, $30-40










Sumi - depending on size, $25-30










Miga - depending on size, $25-30










Vancouver 2010 Mascot Book - This 32 page book tells the story about the Olympic and Paralympic mascots for Vancouver 2010 Winter Olympics. $15.00










Mascot Boys Pop-over Hoodie Sweater. $40.00


















$18.00











$50.00









YouTube video of the mascot promotion video:





The promo video is fantastic. You can almost envision it becoming a global sensation as a kids cartoon, video game, and clothing line, etc.


----------



## Ari Gold

isaidso said:


> What's VAN2020? The Vancouver Games are in 2 years, not 12. As far as the Sydney mascots go, perhaps you are right about being biased. Those mascots couldn't possibly have sold very well. If I am wrong, my apologies, but they look something out of the 19th century. Did people buy those? Honestly, your own pic would probably sell better.


Yeah i know the games are in two years as the mascots are already out. Like how many mascots do you see 12 years out from the actual event?

As for the Sydney part... well they actually look like mascots. Not some stupid stick figure with happy faces on them. These are actual animals and represent something and somewhere. Heck even the names represent something.

Oh and yes the pic of Ari Gold would bring sheer enjoyment to everyone.


----------



## isaidso

What does actual mascot mean? Mascots are supposed to be real animals? Not sure where you got that idea. A mascot is "a person or thing that is supposed to bring good luck or that is used to symbolize a particular event or organization". Perhaps read IOC literature. Their definition is practically the same. 

Besides, a Thunderbird has huge significance to Canadian First Nations people. A sasquatch is part of local folklore, and the other creature represents 2 BC animals. It is actually fitting that it is a mixture. That pays homage to not only First Nation's culture, but the Canadian reality. In addition, their names are taken from local First Nations languages. 

"Stupid stick figure": You should also keep in mind that Olympic mascots are for children, not you and I. They aren't meant to be intellectually stimulating to an adult. The purpose is merchandising revenue generation. I doubt the IOC finds them stupid. They sold out in minutes.

Who ever Ari Gold is, he's certainly more appealing than those mascots you posted, but everyone's taste is different.


----------



## Anberlin

LOL! They're awesome. They're cute! In my opinion, best mascots ever.


----------



## Ari Gold

isaidso said:


> What does actual mascot mean? Mascots are supposed to be real animals? Not sure where you got that idea. A mascot is "a person or thing that is supposed to bring good luck or that is used to symbolize a particular event or organization". Perhaps read IOC literature. Their definition is practically the same.


Maybe i phrased it wrong but what i meant was "Arent mascots meant to represent something significant?" Not exactly sure about each set of mascots history and story etc but some of them just seem to represent nothing.



> Besides, a Thunderbird has huge significance to Canadian First Nations people. A sasquatch is part of local folklore, and the other creature represents 2 BC animals. It is actually fitting that it is a mixture. That pays homage to not only First Nation's culture, but the Canadian reality. In addition, their names are taken from local First Nations languages.


Well I did say these look pretty good.



> "Stupid stick figure": You should also keep in mind that Olympic mascots are for children, not you and I. They aren't meant to be intellectually stimulating to an adult. The purpose is merchandising revenue generation. I doubt the IOC finds them stupid. They sold out in minutes.


Im aware of that. But im sure kids would appeal more to a Kangaroo or Koala bear then some stick-man.


----------



## isaidso

Fair enough. This is probably a case of your familiarity and appreciation with Australian culture/history and mine with Canadian. Imagery can seem puzzling and pointless to a foreigner until you dig a little deeper. 

What is important is that they appeal to Canadians first, are rooted in Canadian culture/history, have significance to Canadians, sell well, and have as broad an appeal as possible beyond our borders once these criteria are met. It's quite possible that the 2010 VANOC mascots won't appeal to Australian sensibilities, but it's impossible to appeal to everyone. 

The Canadian version of a Kangaroo or Koala would have been a bear, caribou (reindeer), wolf, polar bear, bison (buffalo), or moose, but there was significant interest in Canada to move beyond traditional stereotypes and imagery. The introduction of these mascots to the world was an attempt to inject a level of creativity and broadened the scope of what one traditionally associates with Canada by incorporating often overlooked symbols.


----------



## PejatBR

nice !


----------



## Lydon

Haha I love them!


----------



## Jim856796

Should we make this an official thread for the 2014 Winter Olympics, or is there already an official thread?


----------



## El Vampiro Ucraniano

I like the venues, don't like the location! 

Khanty-Mansiysk!!! Sochi is a summer resort, giving them winter Olympics was stupid, it should have been held in Siberia!


----------



## Nneznajka

Dinamo Moscow will play on this stadium until its own stadium will be on reconstruction 









Himki fotball Club http://www.fckhimki.ru/


----------



## Príncipe

This thread is a hot mess,most of the pages here are not about new stadiums in Russia ,there's only talks about Sochi 2014 . Just on the last pages there's some light about the projects, but very few information about their status right now. I've seen the discussion on the Russian forum and it seems more complete, but I can't read Russian and I don't understand what's going on there. But I liked what I've seen so far, and I hope everthing promised gets built eventually. But I'd be great if some mod fixed this thread and delete all those posts about Sochi , I'm sure there's another one talking about these Games.


----------



## Nneznajka

^^ Use google translator it really helps ! not all will be translated corecetly, but you can get an ideo of what we are talking about  http://translate.google.com/

yeah mods should delet all thes off top x) I think this tred was about sochi, but then ther renamed it to Stadium and Arena Development News


----------



## Príncipe

^^ Thanks buddy, I'm sure this translator will help me a lot


----------



## Nneznajka

*Stadium Zenit*

*by Aido-s co*

_16.04.09_


----------



## BobDaBuilder

How is the re-birth of Russian horse racing going. Before the revolution Russia was the place to race, the best horses, trainers and jockeys would flock there. Moscow's Hippodrome and St. Petersburg are legendary. I have been hearing things in the last few years about a rebirth and considering Russia is reknown for her love of horses, I was wondering how it was going there?

I only know of the new track and facilities constructed at Kazan. Moscow still uses the old Hippodrome but I hear it is mainly for troika racing and not for proper gallops like you get in the major nations of Australia, Britain, Ireland, France and USA.


----------



## Nneznajka

*Stadium CSKA Moscow *

*11.05.09*











*Stadium Zenit*

*12.05.09*


----------



## kanye

there's already a thread for them at "under construction" section ^^

Zenit http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=459203&page=8

CSKA http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=481413&page=4


----------



## ryssen86

*Russian Stadiums in english*

Here is a new thread about russian stadiums witch already exist but in english so that people that don't speak russian can understand.


----------



## poxuy

(updated on 22.07.09)

*St. Petersburg (62000) – November 2010 – «Zenit»





Kazan (45000) – 2012 – «Rubin»* (final project will be chosen on 27 July)*




Moscow (40000) – 2013 – «Spartak»






Sochi (40000) – 2013




Moscow (35000) – 2012 – «Dinamo» (reconstruction)



Moscow (30000) – 2010 – «CSKA»



Ekaterinburg (30000) – 2010 – «Ural» (reconstruction)



Yaroslavl (30000) – 2010 – «Shinnik» (reconstruction)



Grozny (30000) – 2010 – «Terek»



Novosibirsk (30000) – 2013 – «Sibir»*



Mods, I will update this message as new info will be known about every new project. So maybe it's better to replace the first post of thread?


----------



## Jim856796

Moscow has these existing or future stadiums:

Luzhniki Stadium
Dinamo Stadium
Lokomotiv Stadium
CSKA Stadium
Spartak Stadium

What happened to the restructuring project of the Dinamo Stadium?


----------



## Capricorn8

Jim, yes you are correct.
To your list we have to add another stadium in Moscow though. It is called "Eduard Streltsov Stadium" and is home ground for FC Moskva (currently #3 in RFPL).

As for Dinamo, latest I saw in the media, that they are about to start demolishing an old one very soon.


----------



## verdasium

*Sochi 2014 olympic venues*

Venues for games of the XXIst Winter Olympiad


----------



## Dubai-Toluca

mmm, where are they?


----------



## NorteN

What for this theme?


----------



## verdasium

*Sochi 2014 olympic venues*

XXIst Winter Olympiad


----------



## en1044

Dammit stop opening threads about Sochi.

If you want to contribute something then do something, we arent going to do the work for you.

Post your own damn info.


----------



## razqal

en1044 said:


> Dammit stop opening threads about Sochi.
> 
> If you want to contribute something then do something, we arent going to do the work for you.
> 
> Post your own damn info.


wow. so bitchy! :lol:


----------



## Lord David

It may be a little bitchy, but it's fact, you go to a thread like this expecting info right out of the bid books and maybe pictures of venue renderings and such but you get nil.

This is pointless, especially for a noob, anyhow, if you do need information, check out the actual bid books at the bid library (2014 Applicant and Bid files):
http://www.thebidlibrary.com/


----------



## en1044

razqal said:


> wow. so bitchy! :lol:


This isnt the first time hes made this thread.


----------



## www.sercan.de

RUSSIA - Stadium and Arena Development News


----------



## fidalgo

Ice-skating Arena in the City of Sochi


----------



## fidalgo




----------



## poxuy

^^ This render of Sochi stadium was made by 2 guys during 2 days, and this is still not a final project.

More stadiums of Sochi 2014:

Big Ice Arena (12,000):
































































Ice Palace (12,000):





































Curling Arena (3,000):


----------



## poxuy

Photos from construction of *Ice Palace*:




























Ceremony of packing of the first cubic metre of concrete:




























Jean-Claude Killy, head of IOC coordination commission:










Tatiana Navka, Gold olympic medalist in Ice dancing in Turin 2006:










Photos from construction of *Big Ice Arena*:


----------



## kristo21

Have you any ski jumping hill in Sochi?


----------



## poxuy

kristo21 said:


> Have you any ski jumping hill in Sochi?


It will be:


----------



## ReiAyanami

You know, this new Spartak Stadium give me a big Deza-vu


----------



## poxuy

ReiAyanami said:


> You know, this new Spartak Stadium give me a big Deza-vu


Example  ?


----------



## poxuy

> *POPULOUS SELECTED TO DESIGN SOCHI 2014 MAIN STADIUM*
> 
> Date: September 29, 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The global design practice Populous is delighted to announce today that it has been selected by the State Corporation ‘Olympstroy’ to design the main stadium for the 2014 Winter Olympic and Paralympic Games in Sochi, Russia.
> 
> Populous has also designed the master plan and overlay plan for competition and non-competition venues and facilities, and now adds designing the main 40,000 seat stadium to their expanding role on the 2014 Games. Populous is joined in the design consortium by Russian contractor Engeocom, and Botta Management.
> 
> "The main stadium design, in addition to the venue overlay plan we have prepared for the 2014 Games, delivers a wonderful vision for the winter Olympics, and a lasting sustainable legacy for Sochi. Its sweeping form responds to both its coastal location and mountainous backdrop, whilst its crystalline skin engages with its surroundings by day, and provides an iconic representation of the colour and spectacle of the games when illuminated at night. We are proud to be involved on such a level with Olympstroy," said John Barrow, Populous senior principal.
> 
> This is the 25th year of Populous' involvement in Olympic and Paralympic Games, and we are now the first design practice to have been officially appointed for the design of two Olympic Stadiums at one time. With Populous being the architects responsible for the main Stadium and venues overlay for the London 2012 Games, designing for Sochi 2014 ensures the continuation of the practice’s unrivalled experience in Olympic event planning and venue design. Each of these stadiums reflects new standards for Olympic sustainability initiatives.


http://www.populous.com/news/090929_Sochi/


----------



## poxuy

http://www.russia2018-2022.com/










*NORTHERN CLUSTER
Kaliningrad








St. Petersburg









CENTRAL CLUSTER
Moscow








Podolsk









VOLGA CLUSTER
Kazan








Nizhny Novgorod








Yaroslavl








Samara








Volgograd








Saransk









SOUTHERN CLUSTER
Krasnodar








Rostov-on-Don








Sochi









EAST OF URAL
Ekaterinburg*


----------



## lpioe

^^ Is it known already how many stadiums they will use?
I'm a bit surprised to see Kaliningrad there. They don't have a team in the highest division at the moment and there current stadium holds about 15'000.
I also don't understand why they use Podolsk instead of a second stadium in Moscow. They don't have a team in the top divison either and I highly doubt they need a 40k+ stadium in this small city.


----------



## poxuy

lpioe said:


> ^^ Is it known already how many stadiums they will use?
> I'm a bit surprised to see Kaliningrad there. They don't have a team in the highest division at the moment and there current stadium holds about 15'000.
> I also don't understand why they use Podolsk instead of a second stadium in Moscow. They don't have a team in the top divison either and I highly doubt they need a 40k+ stadium in this small city.


Don't forget that it's 9 years (!) to 2018 and for that time "Baltica" Kaliningrad or "Zhemchuzhina" Sochi can play in Premier-League, because of help of sponsors. WC bid is a great opportunity to develop football in regions, except Moscow, St.Petersburg and Kazan, so they are doing right if they choosed these cities. I don't have enough info about Podolsk choice, it will be a push for football rising in Moscow region, maybe a stadium for national team. But I assure that Committee have exact ideas on this case if they choosed small city near Moscow. There will be 2 stadiums in Moscow - Luzhniki + one of builded for Spartak, CSKA or Dynamo.


----------



## Chiricano

,,.


----------



## poxuy

October photos from construction of Big Ice Arena for Sochi 2014:



























































































Construction of Tennis Academy for Kazan 2013:




























Construction of football stadium in Grozny, Chechnya:


----------



## kerouac1848

I'm just curious about something: Would it be possible for someone to post what major stadiums (30,000+ capacity) currently exist; are being at this very moment constructed or renovated (i can only think of Zenit's new place and Sochi); are proposed/planned (would be helpful if you could add if they're approved and what year they're suppose to open).

Sorry if this sounds kind of demanding!!


----------



## poxuy

Under Construction / Proposed (+30000)


----------



## kerouac1848

^^Thanks for that. which of those stadiums are currently under constructon? I am assuming that all those denoted as being ready for 2010 are. Also, why are the grounds of clubs like CSKA and Spartak sigificantly smaller than Zenit's and even Rubin's? I always saw those Moscow clubs as the traditional big boys of Russian football. Are they being designed so that expansion can easily take place? (like at Sunderland)

Cheers again.


----------



## poxuy

Currently u/c are:
St. Petersburg (62000) - very intensive construction.
Kazan (45000) - preparation of territory, piles will be started to install in ~spring.
Sochi (40000) - preparation of territory.
Moscow (35000) - not so much news about Dynamo reconstruction, but they surely began preparations. Final project will be in the end of the year and expanded to 40000.
Moscow (30000) - construction slowed down because of economic crisis, but continuing.
Ekaterinburg (30000) - reconstruction
Yaroslavl (30000) – reconstruction
Grozny (30000) - very intensive construction

Zenit and Rubin for last years rised in top-clubs, St.Petersburg and Kazan - big cities where everyone is a fan of their team.
In Moscow there are at least 5 clubs from Premier-League, and I think 30-40k is a normal capacity to make stadium full on every match (not half-empty), + there is Luzhniki (78k) which will be totally renovated as part of WC-2018 bid and can host biggest derbies.

BTW there are agreements that all stadiums for WC bid will be build no matter of FIFA decision, and it's great  .


----------



## kerouac1848

Very impressed. I can't think of another country building so much stadia without having some major sporting event coming in a few years. A bit of research shows me that the Russian Premier League is ranked as Europe's 6th best according to UEFA's coefficient ranking; its closer to Serie A than that league is to the Premiership. I said in another forum that the Russian WC bid could do a Rio; people are underestimating them.


----------



## Igor Munarim

Sports Palace Cosmos (Belgorod)


----------



## Igor Munarim

Small Hall "Luzhniki" (Moscow)








SH "Dinamo" (Moscow)








Sport Complex Olympisky (Moscow)








Dinamo Arena (Moscow)


----------



## Igor Munarim

Molot Sports Hall (Perm)








Khodynka Arena (Moscow)


----------



## poxuy

*Sochi 2014 Ambassadors*









*Natalia Vodianova*

_"Sochi 2014 is a major opportunity for Russia and the world to embrace sport and healthy living, but also to help build understanding and friendship between people from different cultures. For many people, it will be the first time they see Russia in a different light. As we celebrate Russia's first ever dedicated Paralympic Day in Russia, I'm proud to take this new role for Sochi 2014. Ultimately, our first Winter Games will help create greater awareness and better understanding of the millions of people who live with perceived disabilities in our country."_


















*Sergey Shilov*

_"It is a big honor for me to become an Ambassador of Russia’s first ever Olympic and Paralympic Winter Games on this remarkable day. It is very important that in 2014, Sochi will host not only the Olympic, but also the Paralympic Winter Games. All sports venues and infrastructure will be designed to accommodate the needs of people with disabilities and Sochi itself will become a city of equality."_


















*Diana Gurtskaya*

_"I am honored to become an Ambassador of Russia’s first ever Olympic and Paralympic Winter Games on this remarkable day! I am glad that more and more attention is being devoted to what is right for people with disabilities, because in 2014, our country must be ready to welcome not only the Olympic, but also the Paralympic Games."_


















*Kazbek Khamitsaev*

_"Climbers know that when conquering the summit, you suddenly acquire a second wind. We wish the Sochi Games organizers to always move forward- from peak to peak- and ultimately, to conquer the main summit and hold the best Olympic and Paralympic Games."_

Expedition leader. Leader of three expeditions to Mount Everest. Climbed Mount Everest. Author of the first ever professional video shoot at the top of Mount Everest. Author of the world’s first photo shoot of the north wall of Mount Everest from the base (6250m) to the top (8848m).

Head of four expeditions to Pamir and Tien Shan mountains, passing the five 7,000m peaks: Lenin Peak (7134m), Korzhenevskaya Peak (7105m), Communism Peak, the highest peak of the USSR (7495m), Khan Tengri (7010m), and Pobeda Peak (7439m).”Snow Leopard.” Three-time climber on Europe’s highest summit, Mount Elbrus (5642m). Thirteen-time climber on North Ossetia-Alania’s highest summit, Mount Kazbek (5033m).




































*Sergey Fedorov*

_"Since Sochi was awarded the right to host the 2014 Games, all Russian athletes are united by a single dream: to be crowned Olympic Champion in our home country. As I have become an Ambassador, my Olympic Games begins today – being a Sochi 2014 Ambassador is as exciting as when I used to enter the ice rink for competition. However, it is a big responsibility, as I am representing the entire country."_

Sergei Fedorov is a Russian professional ice hockey forward currently playing for Metallurg Magnitogorsk of the Kontinental Hockey League (KHL).

Sergey is 3 time World Champion and 3 time Stanley Cup Champion, Hart Memorial Trophy owner.

He gained fame playing for the Detroit Red Wings before tenures with the Mighty Ducks of Anaheim, Columbus Blue Jackets, and lastly the Washington Capitals. On October 25, 2008, Fedorov passed Alexander Mogilny to set a record for most goals by a Russian-born NHL player, scoring his 475th goal.

























*Svetlana Khorkina*

_"I’m sincerely honored to be an Ambassador for Russia’s first ever Olympic and Paralympic Winter Games. It is noteworthy that the Games in Sochi are not only about multi-sport competition, but they also promise very important cultural and educational changes for the people of Russia, and will leave a positive, sustainable Olympic legacy for future generations!"_

I regard Sochi 2014’s initiative to establish a special Athletes’ Commission to cover all aspects of Sochi 2014 Games delivery as a real success. It is great that the Organizing Committee of the Olympic Winter Games has consulted athletes to understand their needs and recommendations. I am very proud to be a member of the Sochi 2014 Athletes’ Commission and have the opportunity to share my Olympic experience to help our Games be the most memorable in history. As a Sochi 2014 Ambassador I see my role as promoting sport participation and supporting cultural and educational activities all over the country. My aim is to make the Sochi 2014 Games an event of national heritage inspiring every single Russian to take part.”

Svetlana Khorkina is a prominent Russian gymnast, a two-time Olympic Champion in bar exercises (1996, 2000); three-time European all-around champion and three-time World all-around champion. She was named a Russian Sports Master in 1995.

Svetlana began training as a gymnast in 1983, and won a place in the Russian national artistic gymnastics team in 1992. ‘The Great Khorkina’ ended her competitive career in 2004 to concentrate on her family.

On March 12, 2007, in her native city of Belgorod, the sports complex of the Belgorod State University was opened. A statue of Svetlana decorates the front of the facility, which also bears her name.

With her sporting career finished, Svetlana Khorkina is achieving success in other walks of life. She is now a Vice-President of the Russian Artistic Gymnastics Federation and a member of the United Russia party since 2003, for whom she was elected to the Russian State Duma in 2007. Svetlana is also a sports journalist, TV presenter, model and actress.



























*Alexander Ovechkin*

_"As an ice hockey player, it is truly an honor to become an Ambassador of the Winter Games being held in my home country. When Sochi won its Bid in Guatemala, we were delighted that in 2014 we will be playing at home on a brand-new modern hockey arena beside the beautiful seaside. As an athlete, I`ll try to do everything possible for bring the Olympic gold for the Russian team. And as a Sochi 2014 Ambassador, to help ensure that the Winter Games will be held at the highest level possible."_

Born on September 17, 1985 in Moscow, Russia. The son of two athletes, Alex’s father, Mikhail a former professional soccer player, and, his mother, Tatyana a Russian basketball legend and two time Olympic gold medalist. It became apparent at an early age Alex had inherited his parent’s passion for sports; In a Soviet toy store at the age of two Alex picked up a hockey stick and helmet and refused to let go. He started playing organized hockey at the age of seven.

At one time, Alex almost quit hockey because his parents were unable to transport him to the hockey rink on a daily basis. Alex’s older brother Sergei recognized Alex’s talent and unique passion for the game and insisted on taking him to the rink so he could continue to play. Years later, in an event that would change Alex forever, Sergei tragically died in a car accident. Alex still credits his late older brother for pushing him to continue to play hockey and thinks about him daily. To this day, when Alex scores, he will often kiss his glove and point to the sky in a salute to his brother Sergei.

Alex’s renewed commitment to the sport paid dividends and at the age of 16 he began playing professionally for the Russian hockey power, Dynamo Moscow. By the time he was 18, Alex was named the Superleague’s Best Left Winger and became the youngest player to lead the team in scoring in the rich history of the Dynamo Moscow organization.

Alex officially arrived on the international stage when he was selected to play for Russia at the 2003 World Junior Hockey Championships. Alex scored a tournament leading 6 goals to help the Russians capture gold. Alex’s tournament success turned a lot of heads in the NHL circles as he approached draft eligibility.

Alex’s lifelong dream of playing in the NHL became a reality when the Washington Capitals selected him as the first overall pick in the 2004 NHL Entry Draft. Alex would be forced to wait a season to start his NHL career as a league-wide lockout erased the 2004-2005 season. On October 5, 2005 Alex played his first NHL game tallying two goals in a 3-2 victory over the Columbus Blue Jackets.

Alex led 2005-2006 NHL rookies in goals, points, power-play goals, and shots. He finished third overall in the NHL in scoring and tied for third in goals. He was also named to the NHL First All-Star Team, the first rookie to receive the honor in 15 years. Alex received the Calder Memorial Trophy (Rookie of the Year) in recognition of his outstanding rookie season.

In 2006, Alex fulfilled another life-long dream in representing his country at his first Winter Olympic Games in Torino, Italy. Although Russia came away from the games without a medal, Ovechkin scored 5 goals in the tournament and was named to the all-tournament team.

Despite all of his personal accolades, Alex was still discontent as he had yet to play a post-season game with the Captials entering the 2007-2008 NHL season. The Caps struggled early and were sitting in last place in their conference in mid November. In an attempt to salvage the season, Capitals management brought in a new coach in AHL journeyman, Bruce Boudreau. Boudreau led Alex and the Capitals to the largest single season comeback in NHL history as the Caps clinched a playoff berth (and South East Division) with a win in the final game of their regular season. The Caps went on to lose to the Philadelphia Flyers in 7 games, but Alex saw it as a great learning experience for himself and his young teammates.

The Capitals’ 2007-2008 campaign was also highlighted by Alex’s personal accomplishments. Alex’s league leading 65 goals and 112 points allowed him to become the first player in NHL history to capture the Hart Memorial Trophy (MVP), the Lester B. Pearson Award (MVP as voted by players), the Maurice Richard Trophy (most goals) and the Art Ross Trophy (most points) all in a single season.

Alex’s 2008 hockey season came to a fantastic finish, as he was able to join Russia at IIHF World Ice Hockey Championships. Alex led Russia to capture the gold medal, finishing with 12 points (six goals, six assists) in nine games. He was selected to the Tournament All-Star Team.

























*Dima Bilan*

_"I am proud to have become a Sochi 2014 Ambassador, and call on all my fans to contribute wherever possible to this mega-project. Russia knows how to welcome and inspire the world, and staging the Eurovision Song Contest in Moscow demonstrates this once again. Let’s head for Sochi!"_

A talented child, Dima pursued the Arts from an early age, attending the celebrated Gnesin Music Academy before going on to the GITIS (the State Institute of Theatrical Arts). His recording career took flight in 2003 with his notable participation in the Russian festival Jurmala where he recorded his first songs, «Bum», «Night Hooligan», and «You and Only You», later releasing his first album «I am a Night Hooligan». 

Dima’s acting career soon followed and includes his participation on the TV show «Fear Factor», shot on location in Argentina in 2004, as well as the Russian reality show «Empire», shot in Poland that same year. He has also appeared in several TV commercials and has been the official face for the «La Scala Fashion Group» and «Franck Provost». Dima also participated in the recording of the soundtrack for the musical Peter Pan in the United States. 

Dima’s career has met with worldwide success when in 2005 he was awarded «Best Performer» and «Actor of the Year» at the MTV Russia Music Awards. Also an international name, Dima Bilan presented Russia that same year at the MTV Europe Music Awards. In 2006 he took part in the «International Music Awards» in Kiev where he was awarded «Singer of the Year» for his ballad «Never let you go». 

He took second place at the international competition «Eurovision 2006» where he represented Russia, received two matreshka dolls at the MTV Russia Music Awards 2006 for «Best Song» for his single «Never Let You Go» and won MTV Europe Music Awards 2006 in «Russian Act» nomination. This summer the magazine «Forbes» honoured Dima with a «bronze» prize in their yearly rating of the most popular Russian celebrities. Dima Bilan received a nomination «Best Russian Artist» at the World Music Awards 2006. 

In 2008, Dima Bilan once again represented Russia in the Eurovision Song Contest with the song «Believe», accompanied by Hungarian violinist Edvin Marton and Russian world champion figure skater Evgeni Plushenko. On May 24, 2008, Bilan won first place in the Contest, receiving 272 points and seven twelves, and became the first Russian singer ever to take the first position for the Eurovision. 

One highlight of Dima’s recording career was the opportunity to participate in the recording of the «Anthem of Sochi 2014», in support of Russia’s Bid to host the 2014 Olympic and Paralympic Winter Games. 

Dima Bilan was born in 1981, in Karachaevo-Cherkezia, Russia.



























*Russian National Ice Hockey Team*

Vyacheslav Bykov, the head coach:
_"It is a tremendous honor for the Russian Ice Hockey Team to become Sochi 2014 Ambassadors. The entire team are hugely excited about Russia’s first Winter Games – not only because it will be an incredible and innovative event, but also because its world-class legacy ice hockey facilities will help ensure that Russia remains at the forefront of the sport for many years to come."_

The Russian ice hockey team is the current world champion and holds the first line in the teams rating (2009).

Vyacheslav Bykov is the head coach of the team since 2006. He is the hockey player in the past, five-time world champion and double Olympic champion in the national team of USSR, the CIS and Russia.

Achievements:

• World Champion in 1993, 2008 and 2009, silver prize of the World Championships in 2002, bronze prize in 2005, 2007

• Silver prize of the Olympic Winter Games in 1998, bronze prize of the Olympic Winter Games in 2002

• Euro Hockey Tour Champion in 2005, 2006, 2008, 2009.

• Russian team has confirmed its status as world champions at the World Championship in Switzerland in 2009, beaten all the competitors, including the Canadians in the final with the score 2:1.




































*Valery Gergiev*

_"I believe that everyone should pitch in, and do it vigorously and with resolve. We are no builders or designers, but we can assist the Games hosts in matters of reputation and confidence-building. I think we can do this successfully."_

Valery Gergiev earned his degree in Symphonic Conducting under Professor Ilya Musin at the Rimsky-Korsakov Conservatory in Leningrad (now St. Petersburg). Gergiev won a Herbert von Karajan conducting competition in Berlin at age 23, and was offered a job with Kirov Opera & Ballet while still a Conservatory student. 

Valery Gergiev was appointed Artistic Director of the Mariinsky Opera Company at age 35. He has served as Artistic Director and Manager of the Mariinsky Theater since 1996. 

For years, the Maestro has remained true to his mission: to make the Mariinsky the best opera and ballet company in the world. The theater’s repertoire has really «exploded» in the past 15 years. One of the highlights was the return to the St. Petersburg stage of Wagner’s great operas, Lohengrin, Parsifal, The Flying Dutchman and Tristan und Isolde. Credit for the staging of Russia’s only full version of Wagner’s four-part music drama Der Ring des Nibelungen also goes to the Mariinsky and its director. The European premiere of The Ring in Baden-Baden, Germany, in 2004 was hailed by the German media as a milestone in the history of music. The Ring was then performed with great success in Moscow in June 2005 before traveling to South Korea and Japan. The drama was presented in the US, UK and Spain in the 2006/2007 season. 

Valery Gergiev has founded and directed numerous international music festivals, including the Mikkeli Fest in Finland, Red Sea Fest in Eilat, Israel, the Rotterdam Philharmonic-Gergiev Fest (Holland), and the Moscow Easter Festival. 

Performances conducted by Valery Gergiev form the centerpiece of St. Petersburg’s annual Stars of the White Nights music festival, founded by Gergiev in 1993. 

In the season of 2004-2005, Valery Gergiev was the inspiration behind Beslan. Music in the Name of Life world series of benefit concerts staged in New York, Paris, London, Tokyo, Rome and Moscow. 

The Mariinsky’s creative partnerships with the world’s foremost opera houses was also Gergiev’s idea. The Mariinsky is now partners with Metropolitan Opera, the Royal Covent Garden Opera House, Carlo Felice Theater, San-Francisco Opera, La Scala, New Israel Opera and Chatle Theater. 

Valery Gergiev has been acclaimed as one of the preeminent music conductors in the world. He works with some of the premier international musicians. 

Valery Gergiev has served as the chief guest conductor of the Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra since 1995, and was the chief guest conductor of New York’s Metropolitan Opera from 1997 to 2002. He was appointed head conductor of the London Symphony Orchestra on 1 January 2007. 

Valery Gergiev’s talent and achievements have been celebrated with numerous awards, decorations and titles. He was honored with the title of People’s Artist of Russia in 1996, and won the Russian National Prize in 1994 and 1999. The jury of International Classical Music Awards voted Gergiev Conductor of the Year in 1994. He was a repeat winner of the Russian national Golden Mask theater awards as Conductor of the Year from 1996 to 2000. In 1998, Philips Electronics rewarded Gergiev with a special cash prize for outstanding contribution to music, which he donated to the Mariinsky’s Young Vocalists’ Academy. Valery Gergiev is also a winner of several national awards: Germany’s Merit Cross First Class, Italy’s Grand Ufficiale and France’s L’Ordre des Arts et des Lettres. He was awarded the Russian Presidential Prize for Outstanding Contribution to the Advancement of the Arts in 2002, and the title of UNESCO World Artist in March 2003. 

Valery Gergiev was awarded the Order for Service to the Homeland 3rd Class in 2003. The Russian Orthodox Church awarded him the Order of the Holy Virtuous Prince Daniil of Moscow, 3rd Class, for his contribution to the humanitarian and cultural projects of the Russian Orthodox Church the same year. Valery Gergiev was awarded a 300th Anniversary of St. Petersburg commemorative medal in 2003. In 2004, Valery Gergiev received a Crystal Prize from the World Economic Forum in Davos, Switzerland, and was nominated People’s Artist of Ukraine in April of the same year. The government of Kyrgyzstan conferred the Danaker Order on Gergiev the same year. Beatrix the Queen of the Netherlands made Gergiev a Knight of the Order of the Netherlands Lion in 2005. He won the Polar Music Prize of the Royal Swedish Academy of Music the same year. In 2006, Valery Gergiev won the Japanese Record Academy Award for recording all of Prokofiev’s symphonies with the London Symphony Orchestra. 

In 2006, the Maestro won the Herbert von Karajan Music Prize at the Baden-Baden Music Festival and a prize from the Russian-American Cultural Cooperation Foundation for his contribution to promoting cultural ties between Russia and the US. In November 2006, the Emperor of Japan decorated Valery Gergiev with one of the highest national awards of Japan: the Order of the Rising Sun. France gave Valery Gergiev its top award — the Order of the Legion of Honor — in April 2007. In May of the same year, Gergiev was awarded the Academie du disque lyrique prize for his recording of Russian operas, and was made an Honorary 

Citizen of St. Petersburg. 

In 2008, Maestro Gergiev was awarded the Order for Service to the Homeland 4th Class and made People’s Artist of the Republic of South Ossetia. In May 2008, Gergiev received a Johan van Oldenbarnevelt medal for his contribution to the cultural life of Rotterdam. In December of the same year, he was awarded the Andrew the First-Called Prize for «Unique Creative Temperament, Revolutionary Contribution to the Rejuvenation of the Mariinsky Theater, and Versatile Achievement in Preserving and Advancing Russian Music.» 

Most recently, Valery Gergiev was decorated with the Palau de la Musica medal from Valencia, Spain.



























*Oksana Domnina and Maksim Shabalin*

_"This is a truly unforgettable day," said Oksana Domnina. "We have just won Gold Medals at the world championship, and now we are also Ambassadors for the 2014 Winter Olympics, which will be staged in our home town, Sochi." "It is a great honor for us," echoed Maksim Shabalin. "We look forward to the Sochi Games which, I'm sure, will be a fantastic show."_

Oksana Domnina’s parents first brought her to a public skating rink at the age of 6. She was a fast learner. Only three months later Oksana was selected for choreography training on artificial ice. Two years later, she was paired up with Anton Ryabov. With her next partner, Ivan Lobanov, Oksana won 8th place in the Russian adult championship and 9th in the juniors championship. The pair broke up after that season. 

In the season of 2000-2001, Oksana Domnina and her new partner Maksim Bolotin made it to the finals of the junior Grand Prix Series, and won bronze in the Russian juniors championship. 

Maksim Shabalin took up skating at the age of 4 on the advice of his parents. Maksim’s first coach Oleg Sudakov first suggested figure skating when Maksim was 11. Maksim changed several partners in the next five years, but couldn’t seem to find the right one. At age 16, Maksim left Samara for Sofia, Bulgaria, to dance with Margarita Toteva, and skated for Bulgaria for the next 18 months. 

Maksim paired up with Elena Khaliavina in 1999. The pair came third in the Junior World Championship of 2001, and second in 2002. 

Maksim Shabalin and Oksana Domnina began skating together in 2002. They won the Junior World Championship in 2003, took 2nd place in the Russian national championship in 2004, and won their first national championship a year later. 

The pair made it to the finals of the World Grand Prix Series in figure skating in the 2006/2007 season following their win in leg 3 of the championship in China and 2nd place in leg 5 in Moscow. They came third after the Bulgarian and Canadian pairs in the finals. 

Maksim Shabalin and Oksana Domnina won their second national championship in 2007 and took silver in the European championship the same year. The 2007/2008 season began well for Maksim and Oksana: they won the 2007 World Grand Prix Series, and became European Champions in 2008. 

In the 2008/2009 season, the pair won the Cup of China Grand Prix tournament and came second in the Cup of Russia. They won 2nd place in the Grand Prix finals, but were only 5th in the European championship. Most recently, Oksana and Maksim won Gold at the World Championship in Figure Skating in Los Angeles in March 2009.









*Alexander Zoubkov*

_"It feels awesome to be an Ambassador for the Olympic Games, an event eagerly awaited by millions," said Aleksander Zoubkov. "Like most Russian athletes, I have great hopes for the Sochi Games. We have sledded in many countries and parts of the world, but we've never hosted a tournament on our own ice, unlike Germans or Italians. Thankfully, the Sochi Olympics will give us a quality ice course, so I'm planning to make my fans proud in 2014."_

Aleksander Zoubkov is a celebrated Russian bobsledder, Master of Sports. He piloted the Russian Olympic team at the Olympic Winter Games in Salt Lake City and Turin. Zoubkov was named Bobsledder of the Year at the 2008 World Cup. 

He is a four-time World Championship prizewinner (in 2003, 2005 and 2008), Vice Champion of the 2006 Olympics in Turin (in four-crews), and repeat European Champion. 

Sporting achievements of Aleksander Zoubkov: 
- Russian Champion in two-crews (2005) and four-crews (2001, 2003-2005); 
- Silver Medal winner in the 2001 and 2003 Russian championships in two-crews; 
- Russian Bob-start Champion in two-crews (2002-2004) and four-crews (2001-2004); 
- Silver Medal winner in the Russian Bob-start Championship (2000) in four-crews; 
- Russia Cup Silver (2000) in two-crews; 
- European Champion (2005, 2009) in four-crews; 
- Silver (2005) and Bronze (2003) World Championship winner in four-crews; 
- World Champion in Bob-starts (2003) in two-crews; 
- Silver (2003) and Bronze (2001) World Bob-start Championship winner in four-crews; 
- World Cup Winner (2005) in four-crews; World Cup Bronze winner in two-crews (2008); 
- Silver from the 2006 Olympics in Turin; 
- 2009 World Cup in four-crews; 
- The first Russian bobsledder to ever win the World Cup in combined men's crews in 2009; 
- 2009 World Cup leg winner in two-crews; 
- Three-time bronze winner of the 2009 World Cup legs in Whistler, Canada and Park City (US) in four-crews; 
- 4th place at the 2009 World Championship in Lake Placid (US) in two- and four-crews.


















*Vladimir Lebedev*

_"It's a great honor for me to be an Ambassador for the Sochi Olympics. I feel proud that my country will be hosting a grandiose event like that. I'm hoping that the 2014 Winter Games will help make freestyle skiing more popular in Russia and let Russian skiers gain worldwide prominence. I'm also hoping I will be able to do a great show for my fans and win Gold for Russia in 2014."_

Vladimir Lebedev is a Russian freestyle skier, Bronze Medal winner at the 2006 Turin Olympics, holder of the honorific title of Master of Sports of Russia. He was born on 23 April 1984. 

Vladimir Lebedev led the Russian team at the Aerials Leg of the 2009 FIS World Cup in Freestyle, held at Vorobyovy Hills in Moscow on 14 February 2009. This was Moscow's second tournament of its kind, featuring the strongest freestyle skiers in the world. The first tournament was held a few months after Russia won the privilege to host its first Olympic and Paralympic Winter Games in 2014 in the City of Sochi. 

Specially for the aerials tournament at Vorobyovy Hills, a ski jump was built next to the Lomonosov University building, which may be in line for the Guinness Book of Records as the highest ski jump for aerial acrobatics. The top of the start area is 46 m high. The Moscow leg will be the last on the official World Cup calendar for aerial acrobats; it will determine the Small Crystal Globe winner in aerial acrobatics for the 2008/2009 season.


















*Yuri Bashmet*

_"Music is like a corridor that leads me to cosmic revelations."_

Yuri Bashmet was born on 24 January 1953 in Rostov-on-Don. He finished secondary music school in Lvov in 1971, then studied at the Moscow Conservatory until 1976. His first viola instructor was Professor Vadim Borisovsky, who died in 1972. The rest of Yuri?s training was under the tutelage of Prof. Fedor Druzhinin, who also curated Yuri during his internship and assistantship at the Moscow Conservatory, 1976 through 1978. Yuri Bashmet still plays his Paolo Testori viola (crafted in Milan in 1758) he bought in 1972. 

While still a student, Bashmet won 2nd prize at the international viola competition in Budapest in 1975, and the Grand Prix at the ARD viola competition in Munich in 1976. Yuri Bashmet won international acclaim as a musician of phenomenal talent. His music career really took off in the late 70s-early 80s. 

Yuri Bashmet started playing concerts on a regular basis in 1976, when he went on a German tour with the Moscow Chamber Orchestra founded by R. Barshai. He has been teaching at the Moscow Conservatory since 1978; he became Senior Lecturer in 1888, and Full Professor in 1996. 

Yuri Bashmet has taught master classes in Japan, Europe, the Americas and Hong Kong since 1980; he also teaches summer school at the Quigiana Academy in Siena (Italy) and the academy in Tour, France. His disciples, many of them international prizewinners, play in some of the foremost orchestras around the world. 

Yuri Bashmet began conducting music in 1985. In his conducting career, he has remained the brave, fearless artist and modern thinker he always was. 

Yuri Bashmet founded the Soloists of Moscow Orchestra in 1986. During an international tour in 1991, Bashmet, as the artistic director of his orchestra, signed a temporary contract with Montpelier City Hall for the orchestra to play in Montpelier, France. His musicians subsequently decided to stay in France, and Bashmet had to leave the orchestra. The orchestra soon ceased to exist. 

In the meantime, Bashmet founded a new orchestra in 1992 with some of the brightest young musicians in Russia, all graduates or graduate students of the Moscow Conservatory. 

In 1996, Yuri Bashmet created and stepped at the helm of an experimental viola department at the Moscow Conservatory, where apart from solo pieces for viola, students are taught an extensive repertoire of viola parts in chamber music, symphonies and operas, combined with in-depth study of past and contemporary performing styles. 

As a performer, Yuri Bashmet is always in the spotlight in Russia and internationally. His oeuvre has won him worldwide acclaim and numerous national and international awards. He was awarded the title of Celebrated Artist of Russia in 1983 and People?s Artist of the Soviet Union in 1991. He won the National Recognition Prize of the Soviet Union in 1986, the National Recognition Prize of Russia in 1994 and 1996, and Instrumentalist of the Year Award (similar to Academy Awards in film) in 1993. Yuri Bashmet is an honorary fellow of the Royal Academy of Arts in London. 

Yuri Bashmet won the high-profile Sonnings Musikfond music prize in Copenhagen in 1995, joining the star cohort of previous Sonnings Musikfond winners: Stravinsky, Bernstein, Britten, Menuhin, Stern, Rubinstein, Shostakovich, Rostropovich, Richter and Kremer. 

In 1999, the Minister of Culture of France made Yuri Bashmet a Chevalier of the Order of Arts and Letters. The Prime Minister of Lithuania awarded Bashmet the Order of the Lithuanian Republic for his «inestimable contribution to world art» in 2000. The President of Italy awarded him the Italian Order of Merit of the Republic the same year. The Russian President Vladimir Putin awarded Bashmet the Order for Service to the Homeland in 2002. 

The Russian Biographical Society voted Yuri Bashmet «Man of the Year» in 2000. 

Yuri Bashmet is the founder and chairman of the jury of Russia?s fist and only international viola competition in Moscow. He is also President of the Lionel Tertis Viola Competition in England, and sits on the jury of the Munich viola competition and the Maurice Vieux International Viola Competition in Paris. 

Yuri Bashmet lives and works in Moscow.


















*Russian women's curling team*

_"We are overjoyed to be Ambassadors for Sochi 2014, but its double the amount of responsibility: now we represent both a country with a great sports history and a host country of the Olympic Games."_

Skip: Ludmila Privivkova, DOB 13 September 1986
Club: Moskvich Experimental School of Sporting Excellence (ESSE), Moscow
First coach: Olga Andrianova
Personal coach: Olga Andrianova
Student, School of Economics, Russian State Tsiolkovsky University of Technology.
World-class athlete
Participant of the 2002 and 2006 Olympic Games, winner of the 2006 European Championship and 2006 Junior World Championship, repeat winner or laureate of Russian championships. 

Vice Skip: Olga Zharkova, DOB 11 January 1979
Club: Moskvich ESSE, Moscow
First coach: Olga Andrianova
Personal coach: Olga Andrianova
Curling instructor; correspondence student at Lesgaft University of Physical Education.
World-class athlete
Participant of the 2002 and 2006 Olympic Games, winner of the 2006 European Championship, winner of the 2003 World Student Winter Games, repeat winner or laureate of Russian championships. Until recently, the skip of the Russian national team. 

Second (No. 2): Ezekh (Kira) Nkeiruka, DOB 17 October 1983
Club: Moskvich ESSE, Moscow
First coach: Olga Andrianova
Personal coach: Olga Andrianova
Student of the Moscow Aviation Institute (Technical University)
World-class athlete
Participant of the 2002 and 2006 Olympic Games, winner of the 2006 European Championship, winner of the 2003 World Student Winter Games, repeat winner or laureate of Russian championships. 

Lead (No. 1): Ekaterina Galkina, DOB 10 August 1988
Club: Moskvich ESSE, Moscow
First coach: Anna Andrianova
Personal coach: Olga Andrianova
Student of the Department of International Relations, Russian National University of Humanities.
World-class athlete
Participant of the 2006 Olympic Games, winner of the 2006 European Championship and 2006 Junior World Championship; repeat winner or laureate of Russian championships. 

Alternative (backup player): Margarita Fomina, DOB 19 August 1988
Club: Moskvich ESSE, Moscow
Winner of the 2006 European Championship, repeat winner or laureate of Russian championships. 

Yana Nekrasova, DOB 10 February 1976
Club: Sport Club of the Army (SCA), St. Petersburg and SSE in Winter Sports, St. Petersburg.
In active military service (Leningrad Military District); graduate student of Lesgaft University of Physical Education.
World-class athlete.
Participant of the 2002 and 2006 Olympic Games, winner of the 2003 World Student Winter Games, repeat winner or laureate of Russian championships.
* Played in the Russian national team at the 2006 Olympic Games in Turin (Italy), but left the team shortly after that. 

Head coach of the team: Olga Andrianova, a celebrated Russian coach (Moscow). Credentials: head coach of the Russian Olympic team at the 2002 and 2006 Olympic Games and the European Championships of 2005 and 2006; head coach of the student team that won the 2003 Student Winter Games; head coach of the Moskvich ESSE club team.
President of the Russian Curling Federation since October 2006.


----------



## Marbur66

BobDaBuilder said:


> Problem with Russia hosting the World Cup is it is hard for tourists to get visas. There is too much red tape. Sort this out, open the borders it would improve the odds of Russia hosting the event.
> 
> Until then, it'll never happen.


Right. I guess the International Olympic Committee agrees with you, that's why they gave Russia the 2014 olympics.:lol:


----------



## poxuy

Marbur66 said:


> Right. I guess the International Olympic Committee agrees with you, that's why they gave Russia the 2014 olympics.:lol:


Again booring visa bla bla theme. EU and Russia can approve visa-free regime already in 2010, so it's not a big deal like you wanna to beleive.
It's hard for N.Americans to get visas, just like for us to get visas in N.America.
Don't offtop here.


----------



## metros11

That Rubin stadium looks exactly like City of Manchester stadium.


----------



## poxuy

*New renders of Sochi Stadium:*


----------



## NMAISTER007

It would be so much easier for an EU country(or countries) to host the tournament (England, Portugal & Spain or Belgium & the Netherlands), like Germany did in 2006, though at the same time it would be good if like USA got the world cup, to improve the football stadiums there and make football popular in the states.


----------



## poxuy

Reconstruction of stadium in Ekaterinburg (classic and modern architecture in one place):


----------



## metros11

NMAISTER007 said:


> It would be so much easier for an EU country(or countries) to host the tournament (England, Portugal & Spain or Belgium & the Netherlands), like Germany did in 2006, though at the same time it would be good if like USA got the world cup, to improve the football stadiums there and make football popular in the states.


Football is popular in the United States. Just not as popular as American football, Baseball, Basketball and Hockey.


----------



## NMAISTER007

metros11 said:


> Football is popular in the United States. Just not as popular as American football, Baseball, Basketball and Hockey.


Well I did see a few football matches in America (Like some of the LA Galaxy matches) and most of the time the stadiums are less than half full. But the thing that I hate, that if America do get the world cup, they will be pissed of when people will call it football, because they have a stupid name that is not original "Soccer", And they will say stuff like FIFA 2018 (Or 2022) Soccer World cup USA. That would really piss me off.


----------



## kossia

1772 said:


> I think the US has the upper hand here. The US has dozens of stadiums available for usage, while Russia only has one or two ready for use today.
> 
> And I think Miami, Dallas and Chicago are more desirable tourist visits than Gorsnyj, Jekaterinenburg and Königsberg...


that is just the reason to give the World Championship to Russia... to build the stadiums. US has them already. Groznyj is not a bid.

Ant the rest of the cities are very interesting... why would they be less interesting than in the US?


----------



## JYDA

NMAISTER007 said:


> Well I did see a few football matches in America (Like some of the LA Galaxy matches) and most of the time the stadiums are less than half full. But the thing that I hate, that if America do get the world cup, they will be pissed of when people will call it football, *because they have a stupid name that is not original "Soccer", And they will say stuff like FIFA 2018 (Or 2022) Soccer World cup USA*. That would really piss me off.


Totally unlike those South Africans hosting next year that call their national league the "Premier Soccer League" and named the showpiece stadium "Soccer City".


----------



## Capital78

Sochi stadiums looks awesome. Completely new, original style.


----------



## ryebreadraz

poxuy said:


> Reconstruction of stadium in Ekaterinburg (classic and modern architecture in one place):


Looks like a fail to me. It will probably end up looking like Soldier Field in Chicago, which is awfully. Blending such obvious old and new does not work.


----------



## metros11

NMAISTER007 said:


> Well I did see a few football matches in America (Like some of the LA Galaxy matches) and most of the time the stadiums are less than half full. But the thing that I hate, that if America do get the world cup, they will be pissed of when people will call it football, because they have a stupid name that is not original "Soccer", And they will say stuff like FIFA 2018 (Or 2022) Soccer World cup USA. That would really piss me off.


You're from Kyiv so I'm going to guess that you are a Dynamo fan, because I can't picture anyone actually being an Arsenal fan. In any case, what's the average crowd for a Dynamo match at Lobanovskiy? 10,000 to 15,000? LA Galaxy which according to you has a small crowd, averages around 20,000 spectators. Actually, if you look at the UPL altogether, outside of Dynamo, Shakhtar, Dnipro and Karpaty, no other team averages above 10,000 fans. Does this mean that football is not popular in Ukraine? Because all of the MLS teams average above 10,000.

In regards to Soccer, I think there have been plenty of other threads that discussed where the term came from. And the Russian thread is certainly not a place for me to go into that.


----------



## bigbossman

^^Ukraine is a poorer country with under 50 million people and declining. The USA is a "rich" country with over 300 million people and increasing. The comparison favours the Ukraine.

Lets also look at the fact that Ukraine was part of a larger country until around 20 years ago... the four big clubs in the ukraine Dynamo, shahktar, Metalist and Dnipro all used to average above 20,000 . When the USA can produce stats like that for one region, let us know!


----------



## poxuy

poxuy said:


>


^^


----------



## bigbossman

^^ does sochi even have a team that can justify that stadium?


----------



## poxuy

bigbossman said:


> ^^ does sochi even have a team that can justify that stadium?


FC "Zhemchuzhina-Sochi" will play in First Division this year.










http://www.fc-zhemchuzhina.com/


----------



## metros11

bigbossman said:


> ^^Ukraine is a poorer country with under 50 million people and declining. The USA is a "rich" country with over 300 million people and increasing. The comparison favours the Ukraine.
> 
> Lets also look at the fact that Ukraine was part of a larger country until around 20 years ago... the four big clubs in the ukraine Dynamo, shahktar, Metalist and Dnipro all used to average above 20,000 . When the USA can produce stats like that for one region, let us know!



Seattle has a team that averages 30,000 fans, that's more then half the EPL clubs. I think that's an impressive stat in itself. And comparing current US stats to Soviet stats of 20 years ago is ridiculous. As far as Ukraine being a poor country and US being a rich one, the tickets prices are relative. You can purchase tickets at 10 hryvni ($1.25) in the UPL, as opposed to $22 minimum being charged by New York Red Bulls. I'm not arguing about the popularity of football in Ukraine, I'm arguing for the popularity of football in the United States.


----------



## bigbossman

metros11 said:


> Seattle has a team that averages 30,000 fans, that's more then half the EPL clubs. I think that's an impressive stat in itself.


That's not impressive at all. Seattle has 2.5 million people in it's urban area and 3.4 million people in it's metro. The sounders are the only team and they played 15 games. That is not impressive at all.




> And comparing current US stats to Soviet stats of 20 years ago is ridiculous.


Not at all, it shows the reason why Ukrainian clubs average less. When you go from playing against Spartak Moscow and Dinamo Tblisi to playing against teams from towns you've never heard of the heart get's weaker.



> As far as Ukraine being a poor country and US being a rich one, the tickets prices are relative. You can purchase tickets at 10 hryvni ($1.25) in the UPL, as opposed to $22 minimum being charged by New York Red Bulls. I'm not arguing about the popularity of football in Ukraine, I'm arguing for the popularity of football in the United States.


Not all tickets are that price, they are just the cheapest tickets. And i'd like a ukrainian to give a break down on how good ticket prices are, not you!

You conveniently ignored the vastly different population pools to take fans from.

You also forget ukrainian games go head to head with the big western european leagues. You have your eurosnobs but they could actually go to both, in Ukraine it's one or the other.


----------



## bigbossman

poxuy said:


> FC "Zhemchuzhina-Sochi" will play in First Division this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.fc-zhemchuzhina.com/


what's the fanbase like? I was speaking to a russian who said the south, central (moscow) and St Petersburg area was where football was most popular in Russia...

So sochi is in the football heartland no?


----------



## poxuy

bigbossman said:


> what's the fanbase like? I was speaking to a russian who said the south, central (moscow) and St Petersburg area was where football was most popular in Russia...
> 
> So sochi is in the football heartland no?


Don't know what "football heartland" means and what parameters it must have  , but for sure it's a very perspective region, where sport is developing very fast. And clubs from south regions are constantly playing in Premier-League. Krasnodar's team "Kuban" has purpose to play in European Cups in 2012, Zhemchuzhina-Sochi also has purpose to play in Europe as soon as possible. Krasnodarsky Krai is one of the most attractive region for investors, not only because of Olympic Games, but because it's a perspective touristic centre.


----------



## bigbossman

poxuy said:


> Don't know what "football heartland" means and what parameters it must have  ,


I mean where football is played and followed more than anything and anywhere else.



> but for sure it's a very perspective region, where sport is developing very fast. And clubs from south regions are constantly playing in Premier-League. Krasnodar's team "Kuban" has purpose to play in European Cups in 2012, Zhemchuzhina-Sochi also has purpose to play in Europe as soon as possible. Krasnodarsky Krai is one of the most attractive region for investors, not only because of Olympic Games, but because it's a perspective touristic centre.


didn't kuban just get relegated lol! How do these teams expect to get past the moscow-st. Petersburg monopoly? Rubin only have done it because of luck it seems!

Oh and BTW what's happening with the stadiums for Dinamo and CSKA?


----------



## poxuy

bigbossman said:


> didn't kuban just get relegated lol! How do these teams expect to get past the moscow-st. Petersburg monopoly? Rubin only have done it because of luck it seems!


Yes, but they just signed Dan Petrescu from "Unirea". The 50,000-stadium will be build no matter of FIFA decision on bid. So now they are building team and infrastructure in Krasnodar.


bigbossman said:


> Oh and BTW what's happening with the stadiums for Dinamo and CSKA?


Not so many news about Dynamo. Next year they will hold an international competition on the right of reconstruction, and expecting to complete it in 2013.
CSKA stadium construction stopped because ground rent (ground of Ministry of Defence on former airport) has ended this year ans stadium wasn't built in time. If MoD will decide to prolong it, CSKA will build it. If not - MoD will build it and CSKA will pay a rent to play there. The decision will be made in january/february. Damn crisis created problems for managers around the world.


----------



## bigbossman

poxuy said:


> Yes, but they just signed Dan Petrescu from "Unirea". The 50,000-stadium will be build no matter of FIFA decision on bid. So now they are building team and infrastructure in Krasnodar.


wow 50,000 that is ambitious. Krasnodar isn't that big a city compared to some of the others who are planning smaller stadiums! 

But I saw they were third in attendance last year! Ahead of your CSKAs and Rubins!



> Not so many news about Dynamo. Next year they will hold an international competition on the right of reconstruction, and expecting to complete it in 2013.


Size? Football only?



> CSKA stadium construction stopped because ground rent (ground of Ministry of Defence on former airport) has ended this year ans stadium wasn't built in time. If MoD will decide to prolong it, CSKA will build it. If not - MoD will build it and CSKA will pay a rent to play there. The decision will be made in january/february. Damn crisis created problems for managers around the world.


wow, that's a mess.


----------



## poxuy

bigbossman said:


> Size? Football only?


Yes, and capacity around 35,000.


----------



## Livno80101

I dont like new Rubin stadium, could and should have been better...why blue seats and roof when their colors are red and green??? and this stadium design is very usual lately... I have better designs on my own (but I cant become an architect as I dont have money to buy entrance in architectural colleges in Bosnia and Croatia, countries that are so corrupted) hno:


----------



## poxuy

Livno80101 said:


> I dont like new Rubin stadium, could and should have been better...why blue seats and roof when their colors are red and green??? and this stadium design is very usual lately... I have better designs on my own (but I cant become an architect as I dont have money to buy entrance in architectural colleges in Bosnia and Croatia, countries that are so corrupted) hno:


Colours don't matter here, this render was made by blog user by request of campaign, and he can use any colour.

This is better:


----------



## Livno80101

poxuy said:


> Colours don't matter here, this render was made by blog user by request of campaign, and he can use any colour.
> 
> This is better:


this area looks good, but I said that I dont like design, as there are many stadiums look-a-like this


----------



## bigbossman

^^ what do you expect, when stadiums being built 80+ years ago they looked the same. The only grew different over time, eventually all these identikit stadiums will start looking different, when they get refits and extensions!


----------



## poxuy

New picture of "Big Ice Arena" in Sochi (not so good quality, but incredible arena  ):










from video here: http://rt.com/Business/2009-12-26/sochi-preparations-show-upside.html


----------



## metros11

bigbossman said:


> Not all tickets are that price, they are just the cheapest tickets. And i'd like a ukrainian to give a break down on how good ticket prices are, not you!


Excuse me, I'm a Ukrainian who currently resides in the United States. And as someone who has has season tickets to an MLS club, and has attended numerous football matches in Kyiv and Lviv, as recently as 2009, I am far more qualified to comment on popularity of football in those countries then someone who lives in England and has never attended either. And as far as your comment about eurosnobs, I find it particularly funny as it is completely irrelevant because Ukraine does not have an ex-pat population that exists in the United States. Now, as I said before, football is popular in the United States, just not as popular as American football, baseball, basketball or hockey.


----------



## bigbossman

^^ You're a ukrainian... ok... and you prove it by saying I'm a ukrainian and I'm far more qualified than you, :lol: I asked for a break down and you failed to give it... so you are claiming that the eurosnobs are all expats now... ok. 

Funny guy

As this is about _Russian_ stadiums, i'll leave it at that!


----------



## poxuy

*Kazan - New Stadium (45,000):*






*Kazan Universiade 2013 venues:*






*Ice Palace in Rostov-on-Don (planned on 2014-2015 year):*


----------



## poxuy

*Kazan Aquatics Centre for Universiade 2013:*



Aquatics centre with 50m x 25m competition pool, diving pool and training pool.

Designed to hold up to 4,500 spectators in state-of-the-art facilities.

Specialists from Russia and the United Kingdom worked on this project.




























http://www.arup.com/Projects/Kazan_Aquatics_Centre.aspx


----------



## likasz

Kazan is probably the best Russian city in sport.


Football, basketball, volleyball and ice hockey - everything on the top level


----------



## poxuy

*Sochi Olympic Skating Center* featuring 12,000 seats with an ice arena measuring 60×30 meters, and a training rink for figure skaters and short-track competitions with an ice arena measuring 60×30 meters.




























http://www.sc-os.ru/ru/building_program/olympic_sport_facilities/objects_6_1/


----------



## Carrerra

+10 in Feb? Didn't you enter + intead of - by mistake? How can winter olympics be held 10 degrees above zero?


----------



## Oceano

Carrerra said:


> +10 in Feb? Didn't you enter + intead of - by mistake? How can winter olympics be held 10 degrees above zero?


+ 10 on the ground, where all ice competitions will be hosted (Imeretinskaya lowland). They don't need cold temperatures, because will be in closed ice arenas. In mountains will be all competitions which need snow, and it's colder and a lot of snow there.










February 2010:

9119756


----------



## xlchris

Carrerra said:


> +10 in Feb? Didn't you enter + intead of - by mistake? How can winter olympics be held 10 degrees above zero?


Look at Vancouver, they even had to get snow from the surrounding area's because it was like +15 or so.


----------



## 1772

I would like to try the slopes. 
Is Sochi open for action next winter?


----------



## Oceano

Sochi Olympic Skating Centre (25.02.10):


----------



## Oceano

Some photos of Imeretinskaya Lowland and Olympic Village:


----------



## Vandoren

Oceano said:


> Sochi Olympic Skating Centre (25.02.10):


Это там Эльбрус на горизонте виден?


----------



## likasz

^^I saw Elbrus 5 years ago but it was much higher than mountains in the picture


----------



## Oceano

7959906

9882791


----------



## likasz

^^Very nice


----------



## _3_

Sport Complex (basketball/volleyball/handball) in Rostov-on-Don.
Capacity: 8,000.


----------



## _3_

Stadium in Grozny (30,000):

































































































































http://fc-terek.ru/media/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=88888960


----------



## Carrerra

Russian comrades, do you know there is a region in South Korea which has the same name with Sochi? There is another Sochi in the region of Yeosu located far south of Korean Peninsula. On a personal note I was there for over 2 years for military duty from 1992 to 1994


----------



## wayhigh

i kinda knew but didnt know it was spelled the same


----------



## _5_

Updated model of Olympic Park:


----------



## _5_

Sochi Olympic Skating Centre (14.04.10):


----------



## HoldenV8

*What Stadium is/was This?*

Does anyone know what stadium this is or was? Its in Moscow, Russia, just south-east of Lokomotiv Stadium.


----------



## Plevc

Always thought it was a CSKA stadium, but never asked anyone. I'm also interested in knowing


----------



## 67868

I believe its in the Cherkizovsky market (which was shut down) and seems to be given the name 'Stalinets' Stadium


----------



## _5_

It was "Stalin's Central USSR Stadium". Construction began in 1932 and capacity should be 100,000, but stopped because WW2 began. And Stalin had bunker under it.

Now it is "Izmailovo Stadium" (10,000).

It will be reconstructed and expanded to 15,000 (december 2008 info). Something like this:


----------



## likasz

Vandoren:cheers:


----------



## AILD

Ну так ты докажи то, что их убил кровавый упырь, а не зарубежные спецслужбы. Истерия по всему миру от одного убитого журналиста намного сильнее бьёт по власти, чем их статьи. Так зачем эту истерию поддерживать? Вот именно, что истерию надо поддерживать тем, кому Россия нужна как "внешний враг" для манипуляции масс внутри.
Сегодня в США аррестовали Wikileaks, вчера - whistleblowers, США мониторят все репортажи журналистов из Афганистана и не пропускают "некомфортные". Где же правозащитники? А они заняты наверное, у них просто много дел для сочинения "нарушений прав" в России.


----------



## AILD

likasz, не твоё дело.


----------



## AILD

> *Russian GP could be a reality in 2014*
> 
> The Russian GP could become reality in 2014 according to reports in the Russian business newspaper Vedomosti.
> 
> Bernie Ecclestone expressed an interest in holding a round of the championship in Russia earlier this year, along with New York and Rome.
> 
> Three venues in Russia are keen to host a race, however, *the city of Sochi*, near the black sea opposite the coast of Turkey, *is favourite*.
> 
> The city is also set to host the 2014 Winter Olympics.
> 
> Yuri Reliyan, Deputy regional development minister, said construction of a track in Sochi would begin as soon as Ecclestone can "guarantee that the race will definitely take place, and the circuit will not be abandoned in the future.
> 
> "[Ecclestone] suggests holding the first grand prix in autumn 2014," Reilyan confirmed.
> 
> The report also mentioned that veteran F1 track designer, Hermann Tilke, had already been contacted with regards to designing the circuit.


http://www.thef1times.com/news/display/01281


----------



## RobH

Hopefully an interesting circuit will be built. Too many of the new circuits on the F1 calendar don't produce very good racing.


----------



## likasz

^^New circuits are boring because they are safe.


----------



## AILD

*June 2010 reports*

*Big Ice Arena:*


















































































*Sochi Olympic Skating Centre:*


----------



## AILD

*Small Ice Arena:*































































































































*Olympic Oval:*









































































*Olympic Curling Centre:*


----------



## AILD

Maly Ice Palace (7,000):


----------



## AILD

Ski Jumping Complex in Nizhny Novgorod (near the territory where WC-2018 stadium will be built):


----------



## AILD

New renders of Water Sports Palace for Kazan-2013:























































http://agency.archi.ru/news_current.html?nid=23410


----------



## AILD

New Basketball Hall in St.Petersburg for BK "Spartak" (7,000) near new Zenit stadium:




































































































http://www.bc-spartak.ru/news/640


----------



## AILD

Maly Ice Palace, June 22nd:



















Curling Arena, June 16th:


----------



## AILD

*MOSCOW - VTB Arena (45,000)*


----------



## AILD

New CSKA and Dynamo stadiums are very close:


----------



## stevensp

what a great thread

super impressive stadiums!
i love the swim arena!


----------



## JYDA

Can the Russian league join the ranks of the elite in Europe??? They have the money and population, and will soon have a dazzling array of stadiums.


----------



## AILD

JYDA said:


> Can the Russian league join the ranks of the elite in Europe??? They have the money and population, and will soon have a dazzling array of stadiums.


The only thing which stops development is stadium infrastructure problem, which can be resolved by WC bid.

Now it's 6-7th league in Europe (with Turkish), but I assure in few years it will compete with French and German leagues. The more good leagues, better for European football. For last years, the strength of many clubs rised, and it's ~7-8 teams which every year really pretending on champions.

Currently Russia has the Federal Program for the football development 2008-2015. It includes 520 new fields, construction of the indoor soccer arenas, sports schools, etc. It costs ~630 millions $


----------



## Ruski17

When is the cska stadium planned to be finished ? I havent seen an update for some time.


----------



## AILD

And more of VTB Arena:


----------



## Sochi NEW Dubai

perfect stadium


----------



## Igor Munarim

*Sport Complex Olympisky (Moscow)*


----------



## deezhi

Igor Munarim said:


> Sport Complex Olympisky (Moscow)


считаете фото построенного 30 лет назад Олимпийского достойными для раздела "Stadium and Arena Development News"? :lol:


----------



## equinox.c

*New fotos from Ekaterinburg:*










































Territory accomplishment


----------



## Cubo99

any pics and info about stadium reconstruction in Yaroslavl and construction of new one in Podolsk (Trud Stadium, Стадион Труд) ?? thx


----------



## rus

Cubo99 said:


> any pics and info about stadium reconstruction in Yaroslavl and construction of new one in Podolsk (Trud Stadium, Стадион Труд) ?? thx


In Yaroslavl is a phased renovation stadium Shinnik. Summer opened the smallest South Stand (only 4000 seats). There are now changing rooms, medical center, press center.
http://www.shinnik.com/media/photo/808/#gallery
Renderings of the stadium Shinnik

http://www.russia2018-2022.com/en/the-bid/host-cities/yaroslavl.aspx
Instead of Podolsk, will build a new stadium on the border of Moscow and Moscow region. The final draft does not yet exist.
Stadium Trud was built in 2008 (capacity 12000). There are currently playing FC Vityaz Podolsk (2 League "Center")
http://www.redwhite.ru/foto/stadiums/732/16357/slide_show/


----------



## okulaja

fotos from new cska stadium?


----------



## Vandoren

deezhi said:


> считаете фото построенного 30 лет назад Олимпийского достойными для раздела "Stadium and Arena Development News"? :lol:


))))))))


----------



## Russia__WC__2018

In Acapulco, Jacques Rogge proposed to Alexander Zhukov (Head of Russian Olympic Committee) to consider the possibility of hosting the Winter Youth OG in 2020 in Sochi or Summer Youth OG in 2018. Alexander said that Kazan can host it very easy after 2013.

And to join the committee on international cooperation of IOC.


----------



## Russia__WC__2018

Arena in Rostov-On-Don (posted earlier):


----------



## WFInsider

Congratulations, Russia ! :banana:


----------



## Nneznajka

*2018 FIFA WORLD CUP - RUSSIA*

*RUSSIA FIFA WORLD CUP 2018*

*GET READY*






*OFFICIAL SITE http://www.russia2018-2022.com/ru.aspx*


----------



## PhoeniX_str

:drunk:


----------



## Nneznajka

:nocrook: *Lets make History Together !* :nocrook:










:banana: :cheers1: :hug: :hug:


----------



## RobH

I'm sad England lost, but one good thing about this is we'll have lots to talk about in this forum. Lots of new stadiums going up in Russia over the next few years. Congrats again guys!


----------



## Aka

Officially is the _2018 FIFA World Cup_ and not _FIFA World Cup 2018_.

Just being annoying...


----------



## kubura

CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## WFInsider

I beleived. I hoped. It was supposed to be in Russia!

This World Cup will make a HUGE development and will help to create NEW RUSSIA!






:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Vandoren

:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## AdidasGazelle

Congrats to Russia. Football needs to move on and expand its horizons to pastures new. You will do it proud I'm sure kay::yes:


----------



## WFInsider

_Matthew Lowry_ Yes you won i'm glad that you won

on Russia-2018 Facebook 

Remember him? :lol:


----------



## Axelferis

:applause::applause:

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:dance:

:cheers2:


----------



## RobH

WFInsider said:


> _Matthew Lowry_ Yes you won i'm glad that you won
> 
> on Russia-2018 Facebook
> 
> Remember him? :lol:


Christ, what a strange person he was. Do you think this result was in one of his lists? :lol:


----------



## timmy- brissy

Congratulations, now truly make this a special world cup to the benefit of your country.


----------



## Fobos2030

RobH said:


> I'm sad England lost, but one good thing about this is we'll have lots to talk about in this forum. Lots of new stadiums going up in Russia over the next few years. Congrats again guys!


Thank you *RobH* it was hard battle between our bids.  :cheers:


----------



## Nneznajka




----------



## Aka

Fobos2030 said:


> Thank you *RobH* it was hard battle between our bids.  :cheers:


It looks like it wasn't.


----------



## WFInsider

Hm, how about opening the *Russia-2018/2022 Bid* thread?


----------



## jackass94

why? I don't think that it's necessary


----------



## JimB

Congratulations, Russia.

You deserve it. And I'm sure you'll do a great job.


----------



## SeñorGuillermo

Congratulations to Russia 2018.
You can do it.

I hope to be there.

Cheers.


----------



## London_Canary

Congrats to Russia, I'm still gutted TBH, nothing against Russia or it's bid team, not their fault Fifa is full shameless clowns.


----------



## ViniBr

Congratulations Russia.


----------



## WFInsider




----------



## ...aditya...

Many many congratulations Russia!


----------



## PaulFCB

Whenever I go to football games here at home, I have a anti-communist flag me and the lads have for the club games and even the national team. Since we are from a ex-communist country and we hate that ( though we were a bit lucky not to catch those days full ) our flag says "Death to communism, Marx, Lenin, Stalin and their followers" ( hinting at present political fans of them ) over a Romanian flag with the communist part ripped off ( also used it one year ago at a anti Social-Democratic ( more like communist ) party meeting.
I hope it's allowed in Russia, because I will surely use it!


----------



## antriksh_sfo

*CONGRATULATIONS RUSSIA*

All the crap in SSC by biased forumers hav been proven wrong and the skewed SSC Voting posted yesterday :lol::lol:, alleging blind nationalism have been proven to be absurd. Supporting one's Nation in any circumstance is the right of any human being but terming that blind nationalism for a group of countries by some SSC forumers was churlish to say the least.

AM HAPPY FOR A NUMBER OF REASONS FOR 2018/2022. Only let down, the most deserved US did not win, but the second best effort did win.
Though not so excited about Qatar wining 2022, it as it is a testimony of farcical democratic system in FIFA.

Question Here:
Train Tickets & Free Visa will be for every Ticket Holder:
So getting a Ticket for 2018 in Russia will be as tough as a VISA?
So the price of the Ticket should be icnlsuive of Visa, transportation etc and hence more expensive?

*CONGRATULATIONS AGAIN RUSSIA*


----------



## Mo Rush

Skewed? Russia won yesterday.


----------



## Capital78

Congratulations Russia!!!


----------



## WFInsider

PaulFCB said:


> ...


Who cares?


----------



## 3tmk

^^Don't get me wrong, I know all about corruption and Eastern European shitholes. They'll have problems but nothing to the scale of South Africa, or perhaps Brazil (you've noticed them starting to clean up their favelas, expect the same before 2018 in Russia, as is the case for Sochi for 2014).

But when it comes down to fun and football, I would much rather be in Russia with locals that love the sport, than in Qatar in one small city and no visitors for a month-long snoozefest of the highest order under burning heat.


I'm sure 2018 will be great.


----------



## PaulFCB

I doubt there's gonna be no visitors in Qatar, but it would be very very difficult to satisfy a normal number of fans coming to a ordinary World Cup.
As for Russia's fan, one + is that I understand correct, the lads over there are quite fair hooligans, don't cause problems around ordinary people, only set up organized fights, nobody gets affected unless they want to. No problems such as in Birmingham last night?
The only reason I will come to Russia in 2018 is if someone will convince me there's anything to see over there more than a few streets and canals in Leningrad and the Red Square in Moscow...cause for that it's not worth the trip! Also, communist quarters are all over here and I'm sick of them.


----------



## Ecological

Putin is being absolutely pummeled by the British Press. Its cringeworthy. His avoidance of answers and his general body language suggest this is one of the most costly cons we've witnessed. 

It has also been confirmed Blatter informed FIFA's voting delegates about the British media and told them to remember what has happened before making a decision.

THIS IS UNACCEPTABLE and I agree with all of Britain when they say it's time to step aside from this corrupt joke of a institution.


----------



## 3tmk

Ecological said:


> THIS IS UNACCEPTABLE and I agree with all of Britain when they say it's time to step aside from this corrupt joke of a institution.


Come on, you had it coming for what you did with London 2012


----------



## alterego0113

Great win for the motherland. It's going to be one hell of a WC. 

P.S. Can the brits and the anti-russians stop bitching about Russia winning it ? Enough is enough!


----------



## cornelinho

not realy good stadiums...


----------



## Ecological

3tmk said:


> Come on, you had it coming for what you did with London 2012


Err what did we do for 2012?


----------



## JimB

Ecological said:


> Putin is being absolutely pummeled by the British Press. Its cringeworthy. His avoidance of answers and his general body language suggest this is one of the most costly cons we've witnessed.
> 
> *It has also been confirmed Blatter informed FIFA's voting delegates about the British media and told them to remember what has happened before making a decision*.
> 
> THIS IS UNACCEPTABLE and I agree with all of Britain when they say it's time to step aside from this corrupt joke of a institution.


He really did that? Despite the fact that the British media has nothing to do with the England 2018 bid? What's your source for this - by which, I mean a credible source which can substantiate the claim? Because I find it hard to believe.

If he really did do that, though, then England should raise a massive stink about it. Such bias and latent intimidation of other ExCo members is totally unacceptable.


----------



## JimB

3tmk said:


> Come on, you had it coming for what you did with London 2012


What did London do?


----------



## alterego0113

Ecological said:


> Putin is being absolutely pummeled by the British Press. Its cringeworthy.


Somehow I think he'll survive the dreaded british press by not giving a shit about them.


----------



## JimB

alterego0113 said:


> Great win for the motherland. It's going to be one hell of a WC.
> 
> P.S. Can the brits and the anti-russians stop bitching about Russia winning it ? Enough is enough!


Ummmm.......what bitching about Russia? I think you'll find that there have been more English people unreservedly congratulating Russia on this board than people from any other nation. Stop trying to sling mud around and instead try actually reading what the vast majority of English people have written.


----------



## void0




----------



## alterego0113

JimB said:


> Ummmm.......what bitching about Russia? I think you'll find that there have been more English people unreservedly congratulating Russia on this board than people from any other nation. Stop trying to sling mud around and instead try actually reading what the vast majority of English people have written.


Fair enough. Let me rephrase it: Can some brits and the anti-russians stop the bitternes towards Russia?


----------



## WFInsider

double post, sorry


----------



## parcdesprinces

Congrats Russia !

Your presentation was great, your bid was great. You deserved it !

It will be a fantastic World Cup !


----------



## antriksh_sfo

*Where is Alexey*

Where is my dear friend Alexey who was battered for supporting his home mation bid in the SSC?

Come out dude, it is time for celebration for proving that you r right.
Enjoy the Russian Victory.

On the same vein, enjoy a truly Asian bid victory of Qatar 2022 and congrats to Qatarson333, though US would have been better.


----------



## -Corey-

Congratulation Russia! i was rooting for them


----------



## CiudadanoDelMundo

Congratulations to Russia from Spain! I'm sure you'll host a magnificent WC!


----------



## WFInsider

A lot of videos today. One more:


----------



## koolio

Congrats to Russia. Hopefully by 2018 , Russia will be a formidable team so that the home fans are into the tournament till the later stages.


----------



## Levant

Congratulations Russia, not a big fan of your country's government, but you got a beautiful country and history and some great people (hopefully having won the bid Russians will become a bit less obsessively nationalist). I do think it's a great bid and Russia is a country which deserves it. Maybe Russia's national team can return to the strengths of the USSR days.


----------



## AlekseyVT

antriksh_sfo said:


> Where is my dear friend Alexey who was battered for supporting his home mation bid in the SSC?
> 
> Come out dude, it is time for celebration for proving that you r right.
> Enjoy the Russian Victory.
> 
> On the same vein, enjoy a truly Asian bid victory of Qatar 2022 and congrats to Qatarson333, though US would have been better.


Sorry, I was some busy yesterday. I celebrated a double holiday (WC2018 + my birthday) :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## IanCleverly

WFInsider said:


> Russia:
> 
> 2011 - Bandy World Championship (Kazan)
> 2011 - 1st Hockey Youth World Championship among Clubs (Omsk)
> *2013 - Summer Universiade (Kazan)
> 2013 - World Athletics Championship (Moscow)*
> 2013 - IIHF World U20 Championship (Ufa)
> *2014 - Winter Olympic Games (Sochi)*
> 2014 - Bandy World Championship (Sochi)
> *2018 - World Cup*


It'll (Moscow) also host the 2013 Rugby Sevens World Cup


----------



## sturman

And again stadium designs from the bid book:



WFInsider said:


> *STADIUM OVERVIEW BROCHURE* (though it was made before VTB Arena, Gazprom Arena revealed its last design)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://issuu.com/readytoinspire/doc...issuu.com/v/light/layout.xml&showFlipBtn=true


----------



## sturman

And new VTB Arena, replacing Dynamo stadium from the bid book:




































































































http://www.architectenweb.nl/aweb/redactie/redactie_detail.asp?iNID=23672


----------



## timmy- brissy

Thanks Sturrman some great stadiums. One thing i do find funny is Arshavin is pictured a lot yet he won't be playing in 2018. :lol:. Russia got any wonderkids? Still at least you can promote good players unlike Qatar.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Levant said:


> Maybe Russia's national team can return to the strengths of the USSR days.


As I see, you're from Amsterdam :lol: :banana:





:bash:





*MOSCOW:*


----------



## PaulFCB

AlekseyVT said:


> As I see, you're from Amsterdam :lol: :banana:


 A victory doesn't really guarantee much, proof is that Russia got pwnd less than 2 years later by Slovenia. From winning a game in ET with to The Netherlands to gaining a huge performance is a big distance. Celebrating on streets can happen after a Dinamo Moscow 3-0 CSKA that really wouldn't change anything.
Romania beat The Netherlands to Qualify to Euro 2008 and Russia just before Euro in a convincing 3-0 but that didn't stop them from losing the Netherlands in Bern when the oranges were almost begging us to score :lol:.
Also, Russia is like 10 times the population of Holland, and still...


----------



## cornelinho

will luzhniki realy loose its track :|? will it get it beack after the wc final?


----------



## Levant

First of all nice stadiums.

Way to go with the obvious comment Aleksey, but the fact that you start mass-celebrations in the streets over a victory against the _Netherlands_ is rather telling of that Russia isn't a football super power at the moment. It was one good European cup after years of mediocrity and followed by a failure to qualify for the World Cup. That victory has been widely attributed to Guus Hiddink, who apart from being a tactical genius is also, well you know, dutch.

Still good on you, it was a well-deserved victory. I'm happy for you guys.


----------



## AlekseyVT

PaulFCB said:


> A victory doesn't really guarantee much, proof is that Russia got pwnd less than 2 years later by Slovenia. From winning a game in ET with to The Netherlands to gaining a huge performance is a big distance. Celebrating on streets can happen after a Dinamo Moscow 3-0 CSKA that really wouldn't change anything.
> Romania beat The Netherlands to Qualify to Euro 2008 and Russia just before Euro in a convincing 3-0 but that didn't stop them from losing the Netherlands in Bern when the oranges were almost begging us to score :lol:.
> Also, Russia is like 10 times the population of Holland, and still...


The real fact are: *Russian beat Netherlands and reach semifinals. Netherlands lose in quarterfinals. England failed in qualification.* 

All other matches nothing means. Why need to remember that Swiss team beat Spanish at WC2010?


----------



## AlekseyVT

Levant said:


> First of all nice stadiums.
> 
> Way to go with the obvious comment Aleksey, but the fact that you start mass-celebrations in the streets over a victory against the _Netherlands_ is rather telling of that Russia isn't a football super power at the moment.


I'm agree with you that Russia have middle-class team now. Like USSR since 1970s. 



Levant said:


> It was one good European cup after years of mediocrity and followed by a failure to qualify for the World Cup.


You must to know that Netherlands didn't quality on WC2002 for example.



Levant said:


> That victory has been widely attributed to Guus Hiddink, who apart from being a tactical genius is also, well you know, dutch.


Coach can't help at the field. Result is determined by the players. Therefore, it was Russian, not Dutch victory.



Levant said:


> Still good on you, it was a well-deserved victory. I'm happy for you guys.


Thanks.


----------



## crazyalex

Putin wants 2018 World Cup to end Cold War stereotypes
http://www.santamariatimes.com/sports/soccer/article_e6f7bb68-eb63-5297-8452-14b93f0b44bc.html


----------



## JimB

sturman said:


> Many thanks to english fellows for your congratulations. I'm pretty sure next time WC in Europe will be yours, you totally deserve it. And now welcome to Russia in 2018 and do your best to win it


Pleased for you guys. You deserve it.

I'm looking forward to watching as your stadiums are built.


----------



## SuCumaethor

First congratulation :banana:

Do you already know how stadium ownership will be regulated. Who will be owner of the stadiums - city, public or club. Beside the obvious Spartak and VBT arena.
I am aware it's still very early but.... Does anybody know are capacities on those stadiums permanent or are there plans to reduce capacities after wc.

I hope they are permanent


----------



## 3SPIRES

Well done to Russia. At least you guys are a football nation unlike the joke that is hosting the world cup in 2022.


----------



## DenilsonUK

Congrats Russia, I've no doubt that you'll host a brilliant World Cup. 

It's going to be one hell of a thread once the major construction gets underway.


----------



## ross_the_man

Congratulations Russia. What's the weather like over there in summer time? Could be a great world cup plus you have beautiful women!!
As others have said, at least you are an aspiring football nation unlike the 2022 joke of a host.


----------



## Levant

AlekseyVT said:


> I'm agree with you that Russia have middle-class team now. Like USSR since 1970s.


Hmmm your actually right, USSR was good up to the late 70's when it all started going down-hill. Thought it was pretty good in the late 80's as well, but seems I was mistaking (which probably is because of the Soviet Union playing twice against the Netherlands in 88, winning in the first match of the Cup, and being defeated in the finals.)



AlekseyVT said:


> You must to know that Netherlands didn't quality on WC2002 for example.


Yes but let's face it, in general the Dutch haven't been doing all that poorly at end-tournaments, qualifications, etc. We've had some high-profile victories at end-tournaments as well (Italy, France & Brazil come to mind).



AlekseyVT said:


> Coach can't help at the field. Result is determined by the players. Therefore, it was Russian, not Dutch victory


You're absolutely wrong. There are so many things a coach does that affect the play of a team, the basic training of the players, the system in which a team plays, which players are in which position, how does the team play against the individual opponents. During the match shouting orders across the pitch, substituting players, giving a half-time talk, etc. I could keep going on, but without Guus Hiddink it would have been a different match altogether.

But I am all too glad to admit that it's a Russian victory, because well, it was the Russian national football team, and the Russian players really played a perfect game. But the fact that a Dutch coach has to be bought to coach the Russian team does sort of say something about Russian football and that it's seen better days, right?


----------



## Walbanger

Well done Russia. Enjoy yourselves!


----------



## JimB

ormey said:


> right 24 hours a go before the bid putin made comments and wasnt traveling the reports over here is that russia knew 20 hours before very dodgy why did plantini change his vote ?


There was all sorts of lobbying and palm pressing going on. The England bid team were convinced that they had persuaded 5 ExCo members to vote for them. So why shouldn't the Russians have been convinced that they had persuaded 9 ExCo members to vote for them in the first round and a further 4 in the subsequent round?


----------



## koolio

So can someone tell me what are the renovations that will be made to Luzshinski Stadium in Moscow? I thought it was a fully built stadium already but I was watching their bid video and according to that, the renovations will be finished by 2017. What will take so long? I guess they would be replacing the artificial turf with natural grass but aside from that, are they going to be making any significant structural changes?


----------



## WFInsider

koolio said:


> So can someone tell me what are the renovations that will be made to Luzshinski Stadium in Moscow? I thought it was a fully built stadium already but I was watching their bid video and according to that, the renovations will be finished by 2017. What will take so long? I guess they would be replacing the artificial turf with natural grass but aside from that, are they going to be making any significant structural changes?


In 2013, Moscow will host World Athletics Championship.

After that, until ~2016, football field will be lowered on 4 meters, lower stands will be totally rebuilt. Capacity will rise to 90K.

Project is yet to be chosen.


----------



## MyComputer

RobH said:


> 20 posts and you're telling me how to address a poster who has constantly been racist and a total jerk during his time on this site. I'll tell him what I think of him regardless of what you think.
> 
> Why exactly have you registered on this site by the way, your contributions have been nill so far?


So just because you have 5k posts that gives you the right to cuss at people and call them idiots?


----------



## RobH

It's _because_ I have 5k posts that I know what this particular member is like. If you'd been on the forums as long as I have you wouldn't particularly like the racist idiot either.


----------



## WFInsider

*KALININGRAD (45,015) *










*Capacity:* 45,015
*Cost:* $ 210 million
*Year:* 2017
*Team:*









FC Baltika Kaliningrad

*SAINT PETERSBURG (69,501) *










*Capacity:* 69,501
*Cost:* $ 415 million
*Year:* 2011
*Team:*









FC Zenit Saint Petersburg

*MOSCOW*

*Luzhniki Stadium (89,318) *










*Capacity:* 89,318
*Cost:* $ 240 million
*Year:* 2016

*Dynamo Stadium (44,920) *










*Capacity:* 44,920
*Cost:* $ 280 million
*Year:* 2017
*Team:*









FC Dynamo Moscow

*Spartak Stadium (46,990) *










*Capacity:* 46,990
*Cost:* $ 290 million
*Year:* 2014
*Team:* 









FC Spartak Moscow

*FIFA World Cup™ Stadium Moscow Region (44,257) *










*Capacity:* 44,257
*Cost:* $ 260 million
*Year:* 2017

*KAZAN (45,105) *










*Capacity:* 45,105
*Cost:* $ 250 million
*Year:* 2013
*Team:* 









FC Rubin Kazan

*NIZHNY NOVGOROD (44,899) *










*Capacity:* 44,899
*Cost:* $ 240 million
*Year:* 2017
*Team:* 









FC Volga Nizhny Novgorod

*YAROSLAVL (44,042) *










*Capacity:* 44,042
*Cost:* $ 200 million
*Year:* 2013
*Team:* 









FC Shinnik Yaroslavl

*SAMARA (44,198) *










*Capacity:* 44,198
*Cost:* $ 180 million
*Year:* 2017
*Team:* 









FC Krylia Sovetov Samara

*VOLGOGRAD (45,015) *










*Capacity:* 45,015
*Cost:* $ 210 million
*Year:* 2017
*Team:* 









FC Rotor Volgograd

*SARANSK (45,015) *










*Capacity:* 45,015
*Cost:* $ 180 million
*Year:* 2012
*Team:* 









FC Mordovia Saransk

*KRASNODAR (50,015) *










*Capacity:* 50,015
*Cost:* $ 260 million
*Year:* 2017
*Team:* 









FC Kuban Krasnodar

*ROSTOV-ON-DON (43,702) *










*Capacity:* 43,702
*Cost:* $ 220 million
*Year:* 2017
*Team:* 









FC Rostov

*SOCHI (47,659) *










*Capacity:* 47,659
*Cost:* $ 225 million
*Year:* 2013
*Team:* 









FC Zhemchuzhina-Sochi

*YEKATERINBURG (44,130) *










*Capacity:* 44,130
*Cost:* $ 160 million
*Year:* 2013
*Team:* 









FC Ural Sverdlovsk Oblast​


----------



## ultEmate

How about you change that old render of dynamo stadium? And its cost too.


----------



## Hansadyret

WFInsider said:


> After that, until ~2016, football field will be lowered on 4 meters, lower stands will be totally rebuilt. Capacity will rise to 90K.
> 
> Project is yet to be chosen.


YES! that will be nice. If this happens as it should it will look like a huge fooball temple for the world cup:cheers:


----------



## Hansadyret

JimB said:


> 2. The strengths of England's bid - namely, that *England is already a well developed footballing nation with outstanding existing infrastructure* and fan involvement - were not the strengths that the ExCo members were looking for on this occasion. This time around, they preferred to take the World Cup to a country where it could help to develop the game and open new markets to football.


I think you are right, this maybe is a problem for England when competing for these things. England allready has great stadiums and probably the best league in the world, they don't need this thing to develop the sport. We allready see some of the best players in the world playing in England every weekend. Most people know they would put on a great world cup as well and i would like to see it but i'm sure Russia will put on a fantastic would cup. FIFA is looking for something new and help develop the sport in emerging markets and eastern-Europe has never had it. Russia allready is a football nation of course but the league and sport need better infrastructure to develop even further in that country.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Hansadyret said:


> YES! that will be nice. If this happens as it should it will look like a huge fooball temple for the world cup:cheers:


Yes. But we will lose great Athletics stadium hno:


----------



## Hansadyret

AlekseyVT said:


> Yes. But we will lose great Athletics stadium hno:


Most football fans don't care about that:lol:
But could it be possible to build retractable seats in this stadium to keep the athletics track? I guess that would be difficult but is it doable with an old stadium like this?


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy

Regardless of the outcome of the 2018 and 2022 results, appartently we'll be awaiting and anticipating some stunning grounds in terms of architectural design. Some of the Russian grounds are striking ressemblances and spitting images though to their Qatari pendants or vice versa.

I trust Russia will make for an entertaining World Cup.


----------



## Mo Rush

Are there any expansion plans for Luzhniki?


----------



## JimB

Hansadyret said:


> I think you are right, this maybe is a problem for England when competing for these things. England allready has great stadiums and probably the best league in the world, they don't need this thing to develop the sport. We allready see some of the best players in the world playing in England every weekend. Most people know they would put on a great world cup as well and i would like to see it but i'm sure Russia will put on a fantastic would cup. FIFA is looking for something new and help develop the sport in emerging markets and eastern-Europe has never had it. Russia allready is a football nation of course but the league and sport need better infrastructure to develop even further in that country.


Yes, Russia will do a great job. And I think that it's right that, sometimes, FIFA chooses to award the World Cup to countries that don't have such a strong football infrastructure.

Just so long as that isn't *always* their main criterion. Because that would punish those countries that are especially fanatical about football and the likes of England would never be able to host the World Cup again!


----------



## Rev Stickleback

JimB said:


> Yes, Russia will do a great job. And I think that it's right that, sometimes, FIFA chooses to award the World Cup to countries that don't have such a strong football infrastructure.
> 
> Just so long as that isn't *always* their main criterion. Because that would punish those countries that are especially fanatical about football and the likes of England would never be able to host the World Cup again!


I always felt the fact the so much was already in place - thought to be a great strength of the English bid - was one of its weaknesses in reality.

It meant the bid lacked the "wow" factor that half a dozen fancy stadium renderings can offer. Even some of the new stadiums proposed in England were pretty uninspiring.

The long lead time probably helped as well. Usually voting takes place 6 years prior to the world cup, not 8 or 12. A couple of years less might have seen people get slightly edgy about the ambition of the project.


----------



## Andaluc

In my opinion W Europe (Britain, Germany, Spain, France, Italy..) is the "Old World" and we will have very difficult for World Cup, Olympic Games..etc.. in the next years.

I think FIFA penalize countries with more fans and good national football teams for money $$$

In the past the World Cup played only in Europe and Latin America where you found the best players, stadiums, fans and the best nationals teams. In the last 20 years FIFA promoted football in "new markets" (strange name... football is a sport) ....and Europeans and latin americans are in the top in world football still. 

I think that the nations that want host a World Cup must demostrate a good - medium football level... 

Return to the football roots.


----------



## Bigcat

Just for the sake of foresight and tidiness; from August 2018, can this thread be merged with the 'Empty / Abandoned Stadiums' thread? Thanks in advance


----------



## Ilgar

Congratulations from Azerbaijan to our northern neighbor Russia :cheers:


----------



## icehot

Bigcat said:


> Just for the sake of foresight and tidiness; from August 2018, can this thread be merged with the 'Empty / Abandoned Stadiums' thread? Thanks in advance


Just for the sake of foresight and tidiness, from now on I suggest creating a separate thread for jealous British trolls and crybabies.
The Spaniards came much closer and I don't hear them moaning


----------



## VietnamEagle2010

congrats to russia 
from vietnam


----------



## jandeczentar

sturman said:


> Are U sure in ten years list of our PL will be the same? Im not and why Shinnik or Baltika cant join it?
> 
> For the youngsters. To get them u need good venues, arent u?
> 
> Just to show the potential. This is the Saturn Stadium in Ramenskoe (Moscow region): http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saturn_Stadium The population of the town is just 83700, but last decade the team plays in PL (to which it grew rapidly from 3rd and 2nd divs) and the arena is already small for'em. Why next decade such team can't appear in Kaliningrad for example?


Saturn Stadium is fine as it is. The team's average attendance in the last few years has been in the 7-12,000 range. The stadium holds 16,726 so it is a good size for them: large enough that they can sell more tickets for big games but small enough that their average crowds do not disappear in a sea of empty seats.

As an aside, this is a good example of how to build a stadium for a small club. It's relatively small but if they ever needed more seats they could take the roofs off and add an extra deck fairly easily and cost-effectively. Plenty of other places could learn from this example.


----------



## sturman

Rev Stickleback said:


> But I think we can all agree if those stadiums existed right now, they would be vastly oversized for the teams that play in them. Anything less than 25000 in a 45000 stadium will seem very empty, and it would certainly be optimistic to say the least, to think those teams pulling 5000 or so will see a 500% rise in 8 years time.


The fill depends on match isnt it?  Anyway I agree for now this all is oversized. But again, let's wait for final proposials. I'm sure some seats will be removable.


----------



## RobH

antriksh_sfo said:


> Hi MyComp...
> Dont you worry about novices, U can add such forumers to ignore list which makes the forum a much more pleasant place to browse and share opinions as he has a hypocritical opinion about nationalism.
> 
> Anyway welcome to SSC am not sure whether u r from Russia hope u bring some good info to this forum.
> Remember more of good & positive energy induction can easily overcome the gory looks.


Looking at your posting history all you've done over the past two days is respond to my posts with rubbish rather than contributing anything of any substance. **** off.


----------



## Rev Stickleback

sturman said:


> The fill depends on match isnt it?  Anyway I agree for now this all is oversized. But again, let's wait for final proposials. I'm sure some seats will be removable.


Possibly. It just annoys me as it does make it so much harder for smaller and/or less rich nations to host world cups.

The demand for tickets for the EURO tournaments in Portugal/Austria/Switzerland/Ukraine/Poland is nearly as high as it would be for a world cup, yet 30,000 capacity stadiums are allowed there.

OK, being selfish I really want to go to Russia in 2018 (as good as getting the world cup in England would have been, going to games in Leeds and Birmingham doesn't appeal in quite the same way) and a larger capacity will help me get tickets, especially if I avoid Moscow. I do wonder though if fans of Zenit, for example, will tire of the trek to a grand but mainly empty 69,000 seat Kirov Stadium, when they could have possibly upgraded the Petrovsky for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Rev Stickleback said:


> OK, being selfish I really want to go to Russia in 2018 (as good as getting the world cup in England would have been, going to games in Leeds and Birmingham doesn't appeal in quite the same way) and a larger capacity will help me get tickets, especially if I avoid Moscow. I do wonder though if fans of Zenit, for example, will tire of the trek to a grand but mainly empty 69,000 seat Kirov Stadium, when they could have possibly upgraded the Petrovsky for a fraction of the cost.





Rev Stickleback said:


> SAINT PETERSBURG (69,501) - FK Zenit Sankt-Peterburg 19.419


Petrovsky Stadium has a capacity of 21.570 people. So average number of Zenit spectators is 90% of its capacity. It's the average, not maximum. Being leader of Russian championship, Zenit will regularly played in European Cups. It's obviously that Petrovsky Stadium is to small for the city which (unlike Moscow) have only one favorite club.


----------



## sturman

Perhaps it's all about russian gigantomania, but I'm sure that we need most of this venues in future prospect. BTW how many 30000+ arenas are there in UK?


----------



## AlekseyVT

Rev Stickleback said:


> It was harshly worded, but wasn't without grounds. After all, compare the stadium capacities and the current average crowds of the teams that play there
> 
> Spartak Stadium (46,990) - FK Spartak Moskva 23.450


OK, let to see at the number of spectators at the matches of Spartak in the Champions League 2010-2011:
Spartak - Zilina, Slovakia - 33.124
Spartak - Marseille, France - 43.217
Spartak - Chelsea, England - 70.012

I think this is classical example when the average temperature of the patients in hospital is 36.6C.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Rev Stickleback said:


> No. Nobody knows which teams will be in the top division in 2018, and yes, the game could well grow in Russia. Teams who move to new stadiums do tend to see a rise in crowds.


Ten years ago, when Spartak dominated in the Russian League and other four Moscow clubs occupied places in the upper part of final table, it was impossible to imagine that Kazan team (which never played in Top League neither at Soviet times, not in Russian) will be not only played in the Russian Championship, but also win gold medals and beat Barcelona in the Champions League (Rubin - Barcelona: three matches, two draws and one victory). But now Kazan is one of the leading football centres in Russia. This is good example how can achieve a well results.


----------



## Rev Stickleback

sturman said:


> Perhaps it's all about russian gigantomania, but I'm sure that we need most of this venues in future prospect. BTW how many 30000+ arenas are there in UK?


In the English Leagues, 23.

There's also Wembley & Twickenham (80,000 - rugby).


In the UK overall there are only 6 more above 30000. Celtic (60000), Rangers (50,000), Hampden Park (52000), Murrayfield (67000 - rugby) and Millennium Stadium, Cardiff (72000), and Casement Park, Belfast (32000 - Gaelic Sports)



AlekseyVT said:


> OK, let to see at the number of spectators at the matches of Spartak in the Champions League 2010-2011:
> Spartak - Zilina, Slovakia - 33.124
> Spartak - Marseille, France - 43.217
> Spartak - Chelsea, England - 70.012
> 
> I think this is classical example when the average temperature of the patients in hospital is 36.6C.


Do you build a stadium suitable for the normal or the extreme?


----------



## sturman

Rev Stickleback said:


> In the UK overall there are only 6 more above 30000. Celtic (60000), Rangers (50,000), Hampden Park (52000), Murrayfield (67000 - rugby) and Millennium Stadium, Cardiff (72000), and Casement Park, Belfast (32000 - Gaelic Sports)


OK, thanks  In Russia - only one so far (Luzhniki).

I didn't study your bid so how were they going to expand your venues for WC demands?


----------



## Sochi NEW Dubai

How many cities must Russia exclude of world? 1 or 2?


----------



## the Ludovico center

ormey said:


> right 24 hours a go before the bid putin made comments and wasnt traveling the reports over here is that russia knew 20 hours before very dodgy why did plantini change his vote ?


You've got the order wrong.

When Putin made it clear he wasn't coming to Zurich that was interpreted by the Western and especially the British as an indication that Russia had NOT won but in fact lost! Absolutely nothing was mentioned in Western press that Putin's absence being an indication of the opposite: that he knew he would win. This "spin" was introduced by the media in hindsight: only AFTER England lost, in an effort to save their faces for their completely wrong prediction/interpretation of the Russian PM's message. This absence announcement at the start of the week was in fact the trigger that catapulted England's bid towards pole position as the new favorite bid (prior to that point Russia was the one that was regarded as frontrunner)


----------



## ormey

sturman said:


> so do you accuse Russia to bribe FIFA?
> 
> nevermind, I know your ability to give direct answers


like you did ?


----------



## Rev Stickleback

sturman said:


> OK, thanks  In Russia - only one so far (Luzhniki).
> 
> I didn't study your bid so how were they going to expand your venues for WC demands?


On the whole, not a great deal. Most were regarded as being there already, and would have only required relatively minor upgrades.

Current averages in brackets

Birmingham Stadium: 
Aston Villa FC, Villa Park
Proposed Capacity - 47,300 (38,573)

Bristol Stadium: 
Bristol City FC, New Ashton Vale (new build)
Proposed Capacity - 44,000 (14,601 - 2nd division)

Leeds Stadium: 
Leeds United FC, Elland Road Stadium
Proposed Capacity - 51,240 (24,818 - in the 3rd division)

Liverpool Stadium: 
Liverpool FC, Anfield Stadium (current or new build)
Proposed Capacity - 44,000 (current) 72,334 (new build) (42,864)

London Stadiums: 
Wembley Stadium
Proposed Capacity - 84,700

Arsenal FC, Emirates Stadium
Proposed Capacity - 60,000 (59,927)

Tottenham Hotspur FC, New White Hart Lane (new build) or Olympic Stadium
Proposed Capacity - 58,000 or 66,995 respectively (35,794)

Manchester Stadiums: 
Manchester United FC, Old Trafford
Proposed Capacity - 75,979 (74,864)

Manchester City FC, City of Manchester Stadium
Proposed Capacity - 47,717 (45,513)

Milton Keynes Stadium:
Milton Keynes Dons FC, StadiumMK
Proposed Capacity - 44,000 (10,290 - 3rd division)

Newcastle Gateshead Stadium: 
Newcastle United FC, St James' Park
Proposed Capacity - 52,409 (43,388 - 2nd division)

Nottingham Stadium: 
New Stadium, Nottingham Forest FC
Proposed Capacity - 45,300 (23,831 - 2nd division)

Plymouth Stadium: 
Plymouth Argyle FC, Home Park
Proposed Capacity - 43,874 (10,316 - 2nd division)

Sheffield Stadium: 
Sheffield Wednesday FC, Hillsborough
Proposed Capacity - 43,946 (23,179 - 2nd division)

Sunderland Stadium: 
Sunderland AFC, Stadium of Light
Proposed Capacity - 48,707 (40,355)


Plymouth, Milton Keynes and to a lesser extent Bristol City certainly raised eyebrows here.


----------



## ormey

the Ludovico center said:


> You've got the order wrong.
> 
> When Putin made it clear he wasn't coming to Zurich that was interpreted by the Western and especially the British as an indication that Russia had NOT won but in fact lost! Absolutely nothing was mentioned in Western press that Putin's absence being an indication of the opposite: that he knew he would win. This "spin" was introduced by the media in hindsight: only AFTER England lost, in an effort to save their faces for their completely wrong prediction/interpretation of the Russian PM's message. This absence announcement at the start of the week was in fact the trigger that catapulted England's bid towards pole position as the new favorite bid (prior to that point Russia was the one that was regarded as frontrunner)


utter crap cameron went but putin didnt what does that tell people?


----------



## sturman

Rev Stickleback said:


> On the whole, not a great deal. Most were regarded as being there already, and would have only required relatively minor upgrades.
> 
> Current averages in brackets
> 
> ...


Tnx again) Was it planned to be a temp expantion or permanent one?


----------



## Rev Stickleback

the Ludovico center said:


> You've got the order wrong.
> 
> When Putin made it clear he wasn't coming to Zurich that was interpreted by the Western and especially the British as an indication that Russia had NOT won but in fact lost!


It was hardly limited to the English media. Quite a few Russians here read the same thing into it.


----------



## rus

Karasek said:


> That's a stupid comment. Just in case you don't know it: the Russian league gets better and better, they already buy (western) european players and trainers, some of their clubs are pretty good now, especially St. Petersburg, which trashed Bayern some time ago. And with the rising Russian economy and the world cup Russian football will only get stronger.
> Qatar is a disaster, Russia makes sense.


At the moment Russian league 6 to strength in Europe. While some football experts and players say it is on par with the French League and the Bundesliga, and Milos Krasic (Juventus, a former player of CSKA Moscow), recently said that RPL is stronger than Serie A (he the best player this season in Juve, but he CSKA recently sat on the bench).
I think that by the year 2018, our league will be 3 World League after EPL and Primera.

Here are some of the foreigners playing now in RPL:

Zenit: *Danny*(30 ml euro from Dinamo), *Bruno Alves*(22 ml euro from Porto), Danko Lazović(ex-PSV), Aleksandar Luković(ex-Udinese) and Luciano Spalletti(ex-Roma, Serie A Coach of the Year 2006, 2007)

CSKA Moscow: *Vágner Love*, Mark González(ex-Liverpool), Zoran Tošić(ex-MU), *Seydou Doumbia*(new Drogba), Sekou Oliseh(new George Weah), Tomáš Necid(new Koller) and *Keisuke Honda*(the best Japanese player)

Rubin: *Carlos Eduardo*(20 ml euro from Hoffenheim), Obafemi Martins(ex-Inter), *Cristian Ansaldi*, César Navas, Salvatore Bocchetti(ex-Genoa) and *Christian Noboa*(the best Ecuador player)

Spartak: *Alex Meschini*, *Welliton*, Ibson(ex-Porto), Nicolás Pareja(ex-Espanyol) and *Aiden McGeady*(ex-Celtic)

Lokomotiv: *Aleksandr Aliev*(the best Ukrainiane player)

Dinamo Moskva: *Kevin Kurányi*(ex-Schalke 04), Andrey Voronin(ex-Liverpool)
+90% players of the Russia NT 
In RPL has representatives of many strong NT: Argentina, Brasil, Portugal, Italy, Belgium, Serbia, Croatia, Bosnia, Ukraine, Chehia, Slovakia, Japan, Korea, Australia, Turkey, Chilli, Ecuador, Nigeria, SA... 

Players who played in the RPL in period last 5-6 years:

Spartak: *Nemanja Vidić*(to MU), Fernando Cavenaghi(to Bordeaux), *Roman Pavlyuchenko*(to Tottenham), Radoslav Kováč(to West Ham), Martin Jiránek(to Birmingham City), Stipe Pletikosa(to Tottenham), ex-managers Nevio Scala, Michael Laudrup

CSKA: Jiří Jarošík(to Chelsea), *Ivica Olić*(to Bayern Munich), Jô(to MC), *Yuri Zhirkov*(to Chelsea), *Miloš Krasić*(to Juventus)

Zenit: Martin Škrtel(to Liverpool), *Andrei Arshavin*(to Arsenal), *Pavel **Pogrebnyak*(to Stuttgart), Anatoliy Tymoshchuk(to Bayern Munich), Mateja Kežman(ex-Chelsea), Sébastien Puygrenier(to Monaco), ex manager Dick Advocaat

Lokomotiv: Milan Jovanović(to Liverpool), *Branislav Ivanović*(to Chelsea), Francisco Lima(ex-Roma), Peter Odemwingie(to West Brom), Amr Zaki(to Wigan), André Bikey(to Reading), Emir Spahić(to Montpellier), Marat Izmailov(to Sporting CP), Bilyaletdinov(to Everton)

Dinamo Moskva: Giourkas Seitaridis(to Atletico), Derlei(to Sporting CP), Costinha(Atletico), *Maniche*(to Atletico)

Rubin: Alejandro Domínguez(to Valensia), Selim Benachour(to Malaga), Veljko Paunović(ex-Atletico), Sergey Rebrov(ex-Tottenham), Georgi Kinkladze(ex-MC), Savo Milošević


----------



## sturman

ormey said:


> like you did ?


Sorry, what question I've overlooked?


----------



## the Ludovico center

ormey said:


> utter crap cameron went but putin didnt what does that tell people?


It tells people that Cameron is a fawning, brownnosing sycophant/ass-licker, while Putin is regal, distinguished and presidential... i.e. the Russian appeared more toff-like than the Eaton boy :lol:


----------



## rus

antriksh_sfo said:


> What does that letter say?


This English text written by Cyrillic. So read Mutko.
That like Englishmаn will read Russian words on Latinic, for example^^
"Dorogoy Prezident Blatter i kollegi iz zayavochnogo kommiteta"...


----------



## AlekseyVT

Rev Stickleback said:


> Do you build a stadium suitable for the normal or the extreme?


During the building of the any stadium it's need to think not only about average attendance, but also about attendance of the top matches.


----------



## rus

JimB said:


> That all sounds good and promising.
> 
> But, as yet, there is no concrete evidence of such demand.
> 
> As I said, if I was a Spartak fan, I would far rather that the club developed a 40K stadium which had the in built capability, if required, to be easily expanded.


Can be viewed in 1.5 years by the example of Zenit. I think that in the first season of the new stadium they will sell at least 35,000 season tickets, and the average attendance will be at least 55000.


----------



## sturman

What flooders you are guys


----------



## Rev Stickleback

AlekseyVT said:


> During the building of the any stadium it's need to think not only about average attendance, but also about attendance of the top matches.


Obviously. A team averaging 20000 would look to build a stadium that would allow more. That doesn't mean they'd build aiming for the sort of crowds they'd get once or twice a year* if they were lucky.

Again, it could be down to culture. It could be that fans in Russia wouldn't care at all if their stadium was 75% empty for most games. Or it could be that the fans who only care about the games with the big crowds aren't bothered. 

I've seen about 3500 for a Torpedo game in the Luzhniky. An extreme example perhaps, but it didn't make for a great atmosphere.











Zenit was somewhat better









The new stadium (which might just get finished by 2018 at its current rate of progress) looks magnificent, and will surely be fantastic for those big games, but they'll need to get 35000 in just to stop it looking empty.

* not that _everybody_ in England shares this view. When Darlington's chairman built a new stadium for his 4th tier club (av crowd 3300) some thought building a ground that held 27000 a little foolish. They were right.


----------



## AlekseyVT

RobH said:


> Looking at your posting history all you've done over the past two days is respond to my posts with rubbish rather than contributing anything of any substance. **** off.


Ooops... Robbie finally was banned. :lol: :cheers:


----------



## ormey

sturman said:


> I don't know, i'm not FIFA :lol: and this thread about Russia'18, not FIFA so let's stay on topic.


its is about russia getting the wc hno::bash:


----------



## sturman

OK, I've answered your question, would you kindly answer the mine? So, do you accuse Russia to bribe FIFA to get a cup?


----------



## AlekseyVT

Trully speaking, England lost because due to own mass-media and some British bureaucrats. There is no Russian guilt. I see no reasons to make excuses. So let's leave it.


----------



## rus

to Rev Stickleback
Torpedo back on his home historic old stadium Torpedo Eduard Streltsov (13000 capacity). His last game in this season(Second Division), attendance 8000. They are on the rise, in the 2011 season will play in the First Division.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycE-CQYV0Bw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTGEOe2GFMI


----------



## timmy- brissy

sturman said:


> OK, I've answered your question, would you kindly answer the mine? So, do you accuse Russia to bribe FIFA to get a cup?


Even if you did you're far more worthy then Qatar.


----------



## ormey

sturman said:


> OK, I've answered your question, would you kindly answer the mine? So, do you accuse Russia to bribe FIFA to get a cup?


short term memory it seems you have not answered the question and russia getting the wc what you think put it this way it was a high risk country


----------



## JimB

AlekseyVT said:


> Ooops... Robbie finally was banned. :lol: :cheers:


Yes.

By whom, I wonder?

It's a shame that whoever did it didn't feel the need to ban antikrsh for his persistent trolling and bigotry. If they had done the right thing, RobH (one of the best, most knowledgeable, most articulate and most reasonable posters on this board) wouldn't have been provoked into cussing at him.

I hope that, whoever banned Rob, has only done so for a day or two to let him cool off. It would be a travesty if he is banned for good while so many other worthless posters continue to post at their leisure.


----------



## timmy- brissy

JimB said:


> Yes.
> 
> By whom, I wonder?
> 
> It's a shame that whoever did it didn't feel the need to ban antikrsh for his persistent trolling and bigotry. If they had done the right thing, RobH (one of the best, most knowledgeable, most articulate and most reasonable posters on this board) wouldn't have been provoked into cussing at him.
> 
> I hope that, whoever banned Rob, has only done so for a day or two to let him cool off. It would be a travesty if he is banned for good while so many other worthless posters continue to post at their leisure.


Exactly, that antikrsh needs to shut the f*** up!


----------



## TampaMike

JimB said:


> Yes.
> 
> By whom, I wonder?
> 
> It's a shame that whoever did it didn't feel the need to ban antikrsh for his persistent trolling and bigotry. If they had done the right thing, RobH (one of the best, most knowledgeable, most articulate and most reasonable posters on this board) wouldn't have been provoked into cussing at him.
> 
> I hope that, whoever banned Rob, has only done so for a day or two to let him cool off. It would be a travesty if he is banned for good while so many other worthless posters continue to post at their leisure.


Agreed, RobH is an actually good poster on this forum. He might crossed the line with the cussing a little, but he war trying to drive through some common sense to a poster is a obvious troll.


----------



## Mr.Underground

WFInsider said:


> *FIFA World Cup™ Stadium Moscow Region (44,257) *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Capacity:* 44,257
> *Cost:* $ 260 million
> *Year:* 2017


To Aleksey

Where is located this stadium exactly? 

Is official VTB Arena instead of Dynamo stadium?

Which are metro stops for Spartak new stadium, Luzhniki, VTB Arena and Stadium Moscow region?


----------



## sturman

ormey said:


> short term memory it seems you have not answered the question and russia getting the wc what you think put it this way it was a high risk country


I've answered - I dont know. And BTW Russian bid was reported by FIFA as low risk:



> England's 2018 World Cup bid is viewed as low risk by Fifa, although the world governing body has flagged up concerns over training camp and hotel provision.
> 
> England's main rivals - the joint Spanish and Portuguese bid and Russia - are also given a "low risk" rating.


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/9196434.stm

So, do you accuse Russia to bribe FIFA to get a cup?


----------



## sturman

Mr.Underground said:


> Where is located this stadium exactly?


Nobody knows exatly 



Mr.Underground said:


> Is official VTB Arena instead of Dynamo stadium?


Yes, it is



Mr.Underground said:


> Which are metro stops for Spartak new stadium, Luzhniki, VTB Arena and Stadium Moscow region?


Respectivly: Spartak station (to be built) and Tushinskaya (Tushino district); Dinamo station; Sportivnaya (Sport station) and Vorobyovi Gori (Sparrov Hills). No data for the fourth arena though.


----------



## Mr.Underground

Nice news VTB Arena is a dream.


----------



## ormey

JimB said:


> Yes.
> 
> By whom, I wonder?
> 
> It's a shame that whoever did it didn't feel the need to ban antikrsh for his persistent trolling and bigotry. If they had done the right thing, RobH (one of the best, most knowledgeable, most articulate and most reasonable posters on this board) wouldn't have been provoked into cussing at him.
> 
> I hope that, whoever banned Rob, has only done so for a day or two to let him cool off. It would be a travesty if he is banned for good while so many other worthless posters continue to post at their leisure.


 antikrsh was blatenly racist rob did nothing priorities right


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy

JimB said:


> Yes.
> 
> By whom, I wonder?
> 
> It's a shame that whoever did it didn't feel the need to ban antikrsh for his persistent trolling and bigotry. If they had done the right thing, RobH (one of the best, most knowledgeable, most articulate and most reasonable posters on this board) wouldn't have been provoked into cussing at him.
> 
> I hope that, whoever banned Rob, has only done so for a day or two to let him cool off. It would be a travesty if he is banned for good while so many other worthless posters continue to post at their leisure.


In contrast, sorry to see deceiving poll-fixing multi troll Wafiq still roaming around in one of his zillion guises.


----------



## ormey

sturman said:


> I've answered - I dont know. And BTW Russian bid was reported by FIFA as low risk:
> 
> 
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/9196434.stm
> 
> So, do you accuse Russia to bribe FIFA to get a cup?


im not that daft to get me banned


----------



## JimB

ormey said:


> antikrsh was blatenly racist rob did nothing priorities right


I wouldn't say that antikrsh is racist.

But he is most certainly anglophobic.


----------



## sturman

Guys can you please discuss it in other thread?


----------



## Rev Stickleback

sturman said:


> OK, I've answered your question, would you kindly answer the mine? So, do you accuse Russia to bribe FIFA to get a cup?


There are bribes and there are bribes. England has done a lot of stuff around the globe to help grass roots football in other countries. We've also agreed to play friendly matches recently in places such as Trinidad, USA and one arranged for Thailand next June, not to mention games in Doha and a friendly v Japan. It would be naive to think they were arranged because it was felt that they'd be ideal practice games in perfect locations.

Curiously, since the current head of the FA resigned, stating he couldn't trust FIFA people any more, and a scaling down of such "altruism" was announced, no fewer than five ExCo members have contacted the FA so say it was they who gave England the extra vote. Maybe we should demand a recount!


Did Russia offer bribes? I don't know. If the wikileaks are to be believed then it would hardly suggest such activities would be frowned upon by big-business Russia.

I think Russia had the best bid. The shock here isn't so much that Russia won - they were favourites after all - but that an England bid that was thought to be very strong got dismissed so easily.

Yes, the press reports of corruption didn't help. We also know just how much FIFA hates having its finances looked at. When Blatter reminded the ExCo members about the evils of the British press, he somehow missed the point of why two missing ExCo members were missing because they'd been exposed for corruption. Such actions are the actions are the actions of a man more concerned about corruption being exposed than corruption taking place.


----------



## sturman

Rev, I totally agree with you. But if "The shock here isn't so much that Russia won - they were favourites after all - but that an England bid that was thought to be very strong got dismissed so easily" - is this thread really a good place to dicsuss it?


----------



## R.K.Teck

I must admit I'm warming to the Russian WC, it's now my fave out of the Russia and Qatar bids. 

I have no doubts the Soviets will manage to have everything in place, they are well known for being able to get things done.

Russia has a reputation/stereotype for being hostile, which might put me off visiting, will the racism be a problem, especially for the Asian and African teams and their fans. I am not black, but I would be classed as an outsider, are there gangs who will attack fans in the street - I have no idea how bad the racism is. It would be a shame if any off field events such as discrimination marred the WC 2018.


----------



## WFInsider

Bigger pics. These are projects from Bid. Most of them will be only made later so something can change (as after every WC bid choice).


----------



## WFInsider

R.K.Teck said:


> Russia has a reputation/stereotype for being hostile, which might put me off visiting, will the racism be a problem, especially for the Asian and African teams and their fans. I am not black, but I would be classed as an outsider, are there gangs who will attack fans in the street - I have no idea how bad the racism is. It would be a shame if any off field events such as discrimination marred the WC 2018.


These stereotypes in minds of people depend on media/films/school education of the "west", not on Russia. So it's your side which is making stereotypes. And it can be stopped only by those who are making it. Russia is doing their business. But the choice of your vision - continue to eat those dumb stereotypes or accept reality - is on your own.


----------



## WFInsider




----------



## Mr.Underground

Fooby said:


> Who is going to be the tenant for this stadium? Lokomotiv?
> 
> Congratulations on some excellent stadiums for big clubs with long histories.


Bid book says F.C. Saturn.


----------



## Mr.Underground

Fans that goes to Yekaterinburg will be so happy, too far from every place. Not good choice to have put this city in the bid book.


----------



## timmy- brissy

That first bloke Sorokin i think spoke bloody good english, sounded almost American, is he from Russia and America?


----------



## Mr.Underground

Mr.Underground said:


> To Aleksey
> 
> Where is located this stadium exactly?
> 
> Is official VTB Arena instead of Dynamo stadium?
> 
> Which are metro stops for Spartak new stadium, Luzhniki, VTB Arena and Stadium Moscow region?


Ramenskoye?????


----------



## AlekseyVT

timmy- brissy said:


> That first bloke Sorokin i think spoke bloody good english, sounded almost American, is he from Russia and America?


It's so funny - I heard his speech and I understood all that he said, although my English is very far from perfect. :nuts:


----------



## AlekseyVT

WFInsider said:


>


Issy and Shava were the best in our team.


----------



## the Ludovico center

^^^^The stadioum plans - are those plans concrete? Or are they just speculative (especially in the case of the blurry looking sketch of "Moscow Region" stadium)?

And is Kaliningrad a.k.a the Baltic port city of former East Prussia really gonna host the world cup, is that true? I might go there LOL that's the nearest one to where I am in NW Europe


----------



## AlekseyVT

Mr.Underground said:


> To Aleksey
> 
> Which are metro stops for Spartak new stadium, Luzhniki, VTB Arena and Stadium Moscow region?


----------



## desertpunk

Russia will do a great job with the W.C. and whatever happens with FIFA, they should be completely unaffected. :cheers:


----------



## parcdesprinces

JimB said:


> It's a shame that whoever did it didn't feel the need to ban antikrsh for his persistent trolling and bigotry. If they had done the right thing, RobH (one of the best, most knowledgeable, most articulate and most reasonable posters on this board) wouldn't have been provoked into cussing at him.
> 
> I hope that, whoever banned Rob, has only done so for a day or two to let him cool off. It would be a travesty if he is banned for good while so many other worthless posters continue to post at their leisure.


200% agree !!!!


----------



## JimB

Rev Stickleback said:


> To be honest, it would be much harder to anyway, even without any restrictions. Going somewhere like Germany, you can fly direct, or to a city nearby, or just another city in the country, or even a city in a neighbouring country, and travel in by train. That would be much harder in Russia because of the distances involved, particularly for a game outside Moscow.
> 
> A huge number in Portugal were probably also just people who went for a two-week break in Portugal regardless of the football, and hoped to get a ticket while they were out there. You can do that if you can get there on a cheap package deal or a budget airline flight. They aren't going to risk flying out to Russia on the off chance of maybe getting a ticket, if it's going to cost several hundred pounds to get there.
> 
> You didn't have those same large numbers of England fans in Japan in 2002 and South Africa in June for that reason.


Of course.

I'm not suggesting for a minute that, regardless of visa difficulties, there would have been anything like the number of England fans in Russia as there were in, say, Germany and Portugal.

Nevertheless, we all know that England fans travel in far greater numbers than any other nation. Even in Japan and South Africa, England had at least 20,000 fans following them.

That's because, unlike other nations, England fans are quite happy to travel without having tickets. That may not be possible in Russia, it seems.


----------



## JimB

the Ludovico center said:


> But it has! I mean you (plural you i.e. you Brits and others) first disallow visa-free travel to Russia, and then with the other side of your mouth complain that World Cup should not be held in Russia cuz of the inconvenient visa regime? LOL
> 
> This is simmilar to your (again, plural your) other complaint about Russia that is (to quote Wikileak) a Mafia state DESPITE the fact that the world headquarters of the Russian mafia has been none-but the city of London since the turn of the century! LMAO! What a chutzpuh! This Brits wishy-washy World cup stance would make a good book title: "The audacity of hypocrisy" :lol:


When did I ever say that the World Cup should not be held in Russia because because of "the inconvenient visa regime"? When did anyone ever say it, for that matter?

For crying out loud, why don't you just learn to read properly?

Once again (hopefully for the final time), let me clarify:

I am merely stating a fact - that a huge proportion of England fans who might otherwise have travelled to Russia will probably not travel because the visa waiver only applies to those who have been allocated official tickets.

Do you understand? It's not that complicated.

I am not blaming Russia. I am not saying that Russia should not host the World Cup. Capiche?

As to the remainder of your post, what the **** has that got to do with anything? Stop making up straw man arguments.


----------



## Rev Stickleback

JimB said:


> Nevertheless, we all know that England fans travel in far greater numbers than any other nation. Even in Japan and South Africa, England had at least 20,000 fans following them..


I'm sure it turned out the real figures were around half that number for both.

Far more would have gone to South Africa, but it was just so ridiculously expensive. England will always be well represented, but your average 24 year old exhaust-fitter who'd go to a tournament in Europe with his mates for a few days just plain wouldn't be able to afford it.

Let's just hope FIFA don't insist on runnng the hotel bookings themselves, like they did in South Africa, which was a massive part of the problem.


Getting a tourist visa for Russia isn't that difficult. The only difficulty is that you have to have pre-booked accommodation, provable by quoting an official booking reference, and fill a form in. A fan who wants to just go over to Moscow for a couple of weeks and hope to pick up tickets there wouldn't have any problems - well not unless the spectularly unhelpful reception staff of the now demolished Rossiya Hotel have found employment elsewhere.


----------



## coth

So basically you are complaining that a huge proportion of England fans who might otherwise have travelled to Russia will probably not travel because the visa waiver only applies to those who have been allocated official tickets.

But same goes for UK with even worse situation. So from UK official point of view it's ok, it's normal.


----------



## JimB

coth said:


> So basically *you are complaining* that a huge proportion of England fans who might otherwise have travelled to Russia will probably not travel because the visa waiver only applies to those who have been allocated official tickets.
> 
> But same goes for UK with even worse situation. So from UK official point of view it's ok, it's normal.


Let me say this slowly, so that you might understand:

I - am - not - complaining.

I am merely stating a fact - free from any attached emotion.

Do you understand?

I sincerely hope so because I don't want to have to repeat myself again.


----------



## JimB

Rev Stickleback said:


> I'm sure it turned out the real figures were around half that number for both.
> 
> Far more would have gone to South Africa, but it was just so ridiculously expensive. England will always be well represented, but your average 24 year old exhaust-fitter who'd go to a tournament in Europe with his mates for a few days just plain wouldn't be able to afford it.
> 
> Let's just hope FIFA don't insist on runnng the hotel bookings themselves, like they did in South Africa, which was a massive part of the problem.
> 
> 
> Getting a tourist visa for Russia isn't that difficult. The only difficulty is that you have to have pre-booked accommodation, provable by quoting an official booking reference, and fill a form in. A fan who wants to just go over to Moscow for a couple of weeks and hope to pick up tickets there wouldn't have any problems - well not unless the spectularly unhelpful reception staff of the now demolished Rossiya Hotel have found employment elsewhere.


All estimates are that there were about 20,000 England fans at both the 2002 and 2010 tournaments. Look at the Cape Town game for instance. There were more than 20,000 England fans at that game alone.


----------



## ldominance

Hello,

I think by the year of 2018 a lot can happen with visa regulations between EU and Russia in a positive way ...for UK people it is unlikely something will change!When you see in every step Russia takes KGB it is hard to even speak with you!


----------



## sturman

JimB said:


> No. You misunderstand. There was no problem with his English.
> 
> It was the content of his speech and his body language that was very poor. The others were much better.


Oh, now I see it's about Shuvalov's speech. I thought you speak about Putin's press conference. He obviously trolled the audience


----------



## AlekseyVT

the Ludovico center said:


> The stadioum plans - are those plans concrete? Or are they just speculative (especially in the case of the blurry looking sketch of "Moscow Region" stadium)?


According to the first information, this stadium will be built near the future Metro station "Lesoparkovaya" and Roman Abramovich can be sponsor of this project.

However, it's just a plans.


----------



## RobH

JimB said:


> Yes.
> 
> By whom, I wonder?
> 
> It's a shame that whoever did it didn't feel the need to ban antikrsh for his persistent trolling and bigotry. If they had done the right thing, RobH (one of the best, most knowledgeable, most articulate and most reasonable posters on this board) wouldn't have been provoked into cussing at him.
> 
> I hope that, whoever banned Rob, has only done so for a day or two to let him cool off. It would be a travesty if he is banned for good while so many other worthless posters continue to post at their leisure.


I got a two day ban for getting annoyed with some eejits in the skybar but my account has _mysteriously_ returned a day earlier than I expected (and yes if you're reading this - you know who you are - the money will be in your account first thing tomorrow).  

Nice to know I was missed anyway :hug:


----------



## MACTMEISTER

Congratulations russians for this great opportunity to show yourselves to the world.

I think, Russia alongside Spain are in fashion nowadays. First, the Sochi Winter Olympics; second, the trololo phenomenon :lol:; and third, the 2018 World Cup.


----------



## the Ludovico center

RobH said:


> I got a two day ban for getting annoyed with some eejits in the skybar...
> 
> Nice to know I was missed anyway :hug:


Well well well Rob! Old habit do die hard, right?

How nice to know that immediately after returning from a ban you have resumed your dirty old ways of insults/baiting and namecalling other forum members idiots :|


----------



## Gerardogt

CONGRATULATIONS RUSSIA, IT'S NOT ONLY A WORLD CUP FOR RUSSIA, I'TS THE TIME FOR EASTERN EUROPE TOO. I'M EXPECTING FROM THIS WORLD CUP AS MUCH AS FROM SHOCHI!

ITS THE BRIC TIME FOR SPORTS

SOCHI 2014, BRAZIL 2014, RIO 2016, RUSSIA 2018


----------



## timmy- brissy

Gerardogt said:


> CONGRATULATIONS RUSSIA, IT'S NOT ONLY A WORLD CUP FOR RUSSIA, I'TS THE TIME FOR EASTERN EUROPE TOO. I'M EXPECTING FROM THIS WORLD CUP AS MUCH AS FROM SHOCHI!
> 
> ITS THE BRIC TIME FOR SPORTS
> 
> SOCHI 2014, BRAZIL 2014, RIO 2016, RUSSIA 2022


China 2026 you heard it first.


----------



## timmy- brissy

the Ludovico center said:


> Well well well Rob! Old habit do die hard, right?
> 
> How nice to know that immediately after returning from a ban you have resumed your dirty old ways of insults/baiting and namecalling other forum members idiots :|


Oh do put a sock in it, the guy was provoking him, RobH is one of the best posters on the forum who actually makes sense, yes sense. 

Anyway The Kazan stadium looks fabulous to me. :banana:


----------



## coth

Koloskov interview
- Putin meet most of FIFA Executive Committee members personally
- UK could blame only itslef
http://football.sport-express.ru/reviews/9827/


----------



## Mo Rush

the Ludovico center said:


> Well well well Rob! Old habit do die hard, right?
> 
> How nice to know that immediately after returning from a ban you have resumed your dirty old ways of insults/baiting and namecalling other forum members idiots :|


*You have been added to the Troll list.*


----------



## Rus 2018

Medvedev in talks with Berlusconi in Krasnodar on the complete abolition of visas between the EU and Russia. We are waiting for the response of the Europeans.


----------



## AlekseyVT

coth said:


> Koloskov interview
> - Putin meet most of FIFA Executive Committee members personally
> - UK could blame only itslef
> http://football.sport-express.ru/reviews/9827/


*Former FIFA vice-president, Vyacheslav Koloskov, has revealed six reasons behind Russia’s success in the race to host the 2018 FIFA World Cup. *

http://rt.com/sport/football/putin-fifa-2018-koloskov/

*1.*
“First of all, we caught the latest FIFA trend, which was – you can’t hold all the World Cups in only five countries with developed infrastructure. South Africa and Brazil became a proof of the FIFA Executive Committee’s focus on expanding the geography of World Cups. And the strategic promotion of our bid was built on this: Yes, today, our infrastructure is far from perfect, but tomorrow – thanks to the World Cup – it will be,” Koloskov, who was the member of Russia’s Bid Committee, told Sport-Express newspaper.

*2.*
“The second reason for the victory was the fact that the Bid Committee has received a huge and, very importantly, daily support of the country’s leadership and government. President Dmitry Medvedev met with heads of foreign states and spoke about our bid with them. Prime Minister Vladimir Putin didn’t simply declare support for the bid, like heads of governments of other countries also desiring to host the tournament did. He met with at least a third of the members of FIFA’s Executive Committee during the campaign. We kept this information a secret, and only now it can be revealed. In other words, Putin’s support was not declarative as it was executed on a daily basis,” Koloskov said.

*3.*
“The third reason is that we received diplomatic support. Some ambassadors were really eager to help us: For example, in Paraguay, when we came to this country, the Russian ambassador did not leave us even for minute,” he continued.

*4.*
”Fourthly, in the early stages of the promotion of the bid, a special structure to support it was created. It was headed by First Deputy Prime Minister Igor Shuvalov. It was a year-and-a-half ago. At that time we were gathering in the White House every week, thoroughly discussing the events of the past seven days – what was done and what needed to be done. This continued for two or three months. And just when everything went according to plan, the frequency of meetings decreased," Koloskov explained. 

*5.*
“The fifth reason, we must acknowledge the role of chairman of the Bid Committee Vitaly Mutko. He did a great job both in Russia and abroad. Among other things, it was clear that if he didn’t pop the question in every one of his meetings with colleagues for FIFA’s Executive Committee, nothing would have happened. For he, himself, is a member of the Executive Committee and, on the other hand, a member of our government [sports minister], who’s able to guarantee that all the promises will be fulfilled," he said. 

*6.*
“And Reason number 6 is the CEO of our Bid Committee, Alexey Sorokin. He and his colleagues did great work every day,” Koloskov concluded.


----------



## Mo Rush

AlekseyVT said:


> *Former FIFA vice-president, Vyacheslav Koloskov, has revealed six reasons behind Russia’s success in the race to host the 2018 FIFA World Cup. *
> 
> http://rt.com/sport/football/putin-fifa-2018-koloskov/
> 
> *1.*
> “First of all, we caught the latest FIFA trend, which was – you can’t hold all the World Cups in only five countries with developed infrastructure. South Africa and Brazil became a proof of the FIFA Executive Committee’s focus on expanding the geography of World Cups. And the strategic promotion of our bid was built on this: Yes, today, our infrastructure is far from perfect, but tomorrow – thanks to the World Cup – it will be,” Koloskov, who was the member of Russia’s Bid Committee, told Sport-Express newspaper.
> 
> *2.*
> “The second reason for the victory was the fact that the Bid Committee has received a huge and, very importantly, daily support of the country’s leadership and government. President Dmitry Medvedev met with heads of foreign states and spoke about our bid with them. Prime Minister Vladimir Putin didn’t simply declare support for the bid, like heads of governments of other countries also desiring to host the tournament did. He met with at least a third of the members of FIFA’s Executive Committee during the campaign. We kept this information a secret, and only now it can be revealed. In other words, Putin’s support was not declarative as it was executed on a daily basis,” Koloskov said.
> 
> *3.*
> “The third reason is that we received diplomatic support. Some ambassadors were really eager to help us: For example, in Paraguay, when we came to this country, the Russian ambassador did not leave us even for minute,” he continued.
> 
> *4.*
> ”Fourthly, in the early stages of the promotion of the bid, a special structure to support it was created. It was headed by First Deputy Prime Minister Igor Shuvalov. It was a year-and-a-half ago. At that time we were gathering in the White House every week, thoroughly discussing the events of the past seven days – what was done and what needed to be done. This continued for two or three months. And just when everything went according to plan, the frequency of meetings decreased," Koloskov explained.
> 
> *5.*
> “The fifth reason, we must acknowledge the role of chairman of the Bid Committee Vitaly Mutko. He did a great job both in Russia and abroad. Among other things, it was clear that if he didn’t pop the question in every one of his meetings with colleagues for FIFA’s Executive Committee, nothing would have happened. For he, himself, is a member of the Executive Committee and, on the other hand, a member of our government [sports minister], who’s able to guarantee that all the promises will be fulfilled," he said.
> 
> *6.*
> “And Reason number 6 is the CEO of our Bid Committee, Alexey Sorokin. He and his colleagues did great work every day,” Koloskov concluded.


I'm quite happy with Russia 2018, but surely you do not believe that the "he did great work every day" were the sole reasons.

Surely you're not that brainwashed.


----------



## jondeate

I like the Moscow one, looks good


----------



## JimB

coth said:


> Koloskov interview
> - Putin meet most of FIFA Executive Committee members personally
> - UK could blame only itslef
> http://football.sport-express.ru/reviews/9827/


Why the gratuitous reference to the UK?

Grow up.

Firstly, the UK didn't bid. England did.

Secondly, for the umpteenth time, we congratulate you. Your bid stressed different strengths to the England bid and, as Kolosov said, that's what FIFA were looking for. So fair enough.

Just be grateful that you won and stop trolling about England / UK. Okay?


----------



## AlekseyVT

JimB said:


> Why the gratuitous reference to the UK?
> 
> Grow up.
> 
> Firstly, the UK didn't bid. England did.


It's mistake of *coth*. There is write "England" in the original text. :dunno:



JimB said:


> Secondly, for the umpteenth time, we congratulate you. Your bid stressed different strengths to the England bid and, as Kolosov said, that's what FIFA were looking for. So fair enough.
> 
> Just be grateful that you won and stop trolling about England / UK. Okay?


Trolling is what makes the Brits today (officials, mass-media, British fans outside of this forun). :nono: There are numerous talks about Russian corruption, the Russian mafia, the Russian racists, etc. hno: When you stop this s*** and just agree with own defeat, we will not respond and react on such ignorant words. :cheers1:


----------



## JimB

AlekseyVT said:


> It's mistake of *coth*. There is write "England" in the original text. :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> Trolling is what makes the British today (officials, mass-media, British fans *outside of this forun*). :nono: There are numerous talks about Russian corruption, the Russian mafia, the Russian racists, etc. hno: When you stop this s*** and just agree with own defeat, we will not respond and react on such ignorant words. :cheers1:


Yes......"outside this forum" being the point.

So stop trolling here, where the English have not said such things and have congratulated you.


----------



## Rev Stickleback

AlekseyVT said:


> Trolling is what makes the Brits today (officials, mass-media, British fans outside of this forun). :nono: There are numerous talks about Russian corruption, the Russian mafia, the Russian racists, etc. hno: When you stop this s*** and just agree with own defeat, we will not respond and react on such ignorant words. :cheers1:


Actually there's very little about today.

The typical British reaction to such things is to get very excited and blame everybody from the tea lady to the King of Norway for a couple of days, then move on.

Quite often it's just journalists airing their own petty grievences. Ian Wright in The Sun has had a right go at the BBC for sabotaging the bid, letting rip with his hate for the organisation. Ian Wright got dropped from the BBC as a sports presenter because he was utterly useless. Coincidence? Hmm...

In many ways we tend to react to things like football fans after a defeat. We shout and scream that the ref was favouring the other team, they were dirty, their winner was definitely offside, they didn't deserve it, if only we'd been given that penalty, and I can't believe that shot came back off the post....

Come Monday morning though, there's a bit more self-reflection, a bit more analysis, a bit more searching for the real reasons, and a bit more acceptence. In truth you can find that too the day after the event as well, but people always tend to miss the calm and see the hysterical though.


----------



## Mo Rush

My President told me why we won and thats why we won.


----------



## coth

and?


----------



## Mo Rush

coth said:


> and?


you've just answered my question.


----------



## AlekseyVT

According to Koloskov's opinion, how voted the members of FIFA Executive Committee (may be, all know this information):

1) Joseph Blatter (Switzerland) - Russia;
2) Julio Grondona (Argentina) - Spain & Portugal;
3) Issa Hayatou (Cameroon) - Russia;
4) Chung Mong Joon (South Korea) - Belgium & Netherlands (1st Round), Russia (2nd Round);
5) Jack Warner (Trinidad & Tobago) - Russia;
6) Ángel María Villar (Spain) - Spain & Portugal;
7) Michel Platini (France) - Belgium & Netherlands (1st round), Russia (2nd Round);
8) Geoff Thompson (England) - England (1st Round), Belgium & Netherlands (2nd Round);
9) Michel D'Hooghe (Belgium) - Belgium & Netherlands;
10) Ricardo Terra Teixeira (Brazil) - Spain & Portugal;
11) Mohammed Bin Hammam (Qatar) - Spain & Portugal;
12) Senes Erzik (Turkey) - Belgium & Netherlands (1st Round), Russia (2nd Round);
13) Chuck Blazer (USA) - Russia;
14) Nicolas Leoz (Paraguay) - Spain & Portugal;
15) Worawi Makudi (Thailand) - Spain & Portugal;
16) Junji Ogura (Japan) - England (1st round), Russia (2nd Round);
17) Marios Lefkaritis (Cyprus) - Russia;
18) Jacques Anouma (Ivory Coast) - Russia;
19) Franz Beckenbauer (Germany) - Russia;
20) Rafael Salguero (Guatemala) - Russia;
21) Hany Abo Rida (Egypt) - Spain & Portugal;
22) Vitaly Mutko (Russia) - Russia.

P.S. Well, how we can see, even such respectable persons as Platini and Beckenbauer voted for Russian bid. And even African members voted for the "Bloody Russian racists"


----------



## Mo Rush

and everything the President says we believe.

President says we must jump in fire.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Opinion of the Inside World Football:

http://www.insideworldfootball.biz/...ow-the-fifa-executive-committee-members-voted

*Exclusive: How the FIFA Executive Committee members voted*

*By David Owen in Zurich

December 3 - FIFA does not reveal how individual Executive Committee members cast their votes. *

However, this is my assessment of who might have voted for whom in yesterday's decisive ballots.

I should stress it is just my assessment and I have no way of knowing if it is correct in every particular.

*2018

Round 1*

Russia 9 votes - Mutko, Blatter, Warner, Blazer, Salguero, Beckenbauer, Anouma, Lefkaritis, Hayatou

Iberia 7 votes - Villar Llona, Leoz, Grondona, Abo Rida, Bin Hammam, Makudi, Teixeira

Holl/Bel 4 votes - D'Hooghe, Chung, Erzik, Platini

England 2 votes - Thompson, Ogura

*Round 2*

Russia 13 votes - The nine above plus Ogura, Chung, Erzik and Platini

Iberia 7 votes - As above

Holl/Bel votes - D'Hooghe, Thompson

*Russia Wins*



*2022

Round 1*

Qatar 11 votes - Bin Hammam, Leoz, Grondona, Teixeira, Abo Rida, Makudi, Villar Llona, Platini, Hayatou, Anouma, Lefkaritis,

Korea 4 votes - Chung, D'Hooghe, Erzik, Blatter

Japan 3 votes - Ogura, Thompson, Mutko

USA 3 votes - Warner, Blazer, Salguero

Australia 1 vote - Beckenbauer

*Round 2*

Qatar 10 votes - Above eleven minus Teixeira

Korea 5 votes - Above four plus Teixeira

USA 5 votes - Above three plus Beckenbauer, Mutko

Japan 2 votes - Ogura, Thompson

*Round 3*

Qatar 11 votes - Above ten plus Ogura

USA 6 votes - Above five plus Thompson

Korea 5 votes - As above

*Round 4*

Qatar 14 votes - Above eleven plus Teixeira, Chung, Erzik

USA 8 votes - Above six plus Blatter, D'Hooghe

*Qatar Wins*


----------



## sturman

Mo Rush said:


> and everything the President says we believe.
> 
> President says we must jump in fire.


Mo Rush, I believe you must add yourself to the troll list.


----------



## parcdesprinces

AlekseyVT said:


> 7) Michel Platini (France) - Belgium & Netherlands (1st round), Russia (2nd Round);


Well, I'm not surprised 'cause I would have voted exactly the same way ! (IMO, with England in the second round It would have been a bit different though)


----------



## Mo Rush

sturman said:


> Mo Rush, I believe you must add yourself to the troll list.


For not believing the 6 reasons a President lists for a bid winning?

Perhaps in some countries you're not allowed to question a President but since this is a Russia 2018 thread, I simply asked if they truly believed that whatever the President said were the only reasons for a Russian win.

I for one don't think South Africa won 2010 or Morrocco 2010 gained all their votes without any dealings, and Jordaan has already admitted to this.

Hence, if the President says jump in the fire, is simply asking whether the culture that prevails is one where no politicians may be questioned, and everything that is said in a statement is believed by everybody.


----------



## sturman

Do we really need to discuss all this stuff in this thread? It seems there is a specific one to blame FIFA  

Anyway, althow there obviously had been some heavy loobying from russian authorities, a can easily believe we got the tourney without smth criminal. Correct me if I mistake, but prior voting Russian bit was impartially recognised to be one of the strongest if not the strongest one.


----------



## the Ludovico center

JimB said:


> Yes......"outside this forum" being the point.


What the hell is the relevance of that? The real world reactions to Russia 2018 are what everybody is discussing here. The fact that a tiny amount of Brits on the internet are reacting in a less biased way is a very good thing but that is largly irrelevant in the *real world* issue that everyone is discussing in this thread. 

For example todays sports page of a Dutch language newspaper is rambling about how the Brits (yes that's what all Englanders are!) are reacting to Russian victory: by refusing or hesitating to congradulate the Russians and in fact going one step further and banning FIFA officials from attending the 2012 Olympics (the London mayor confiscated their tickets/bookings). 

None of this happed in the past although *FIFA was just as corrupt in the past as in the present*. In other words, absolutely nothing new and unknown happened this time around despite all the (definitely new!) hysteria. Normally when a nominee wins to host some event all the sports pages and sports TV programes are dominated by introcuctory story about the host cities... with sketchs and diagrammes of the planned venues and so forth. But so far I have not seen one single newspaper or TV program headline about the hosts and their stadiums of "Russia 2018" (something that usually happens during previous occassions). This time nothing like that. Particularly no introductory background story about all these not-so-famous Russian cities (i.e. the ones other than Moscow & St P.) that are going to host the world cup. 

I'm sure these locations like Volgograd & Kaliningrad have plenty of human-interest stories that can fill pages of newpapers and radio/TV programes but so far nothing! In contrast: I remember during the 1994 world cup in the States, there were plenty of background stories about how the Italians would have lots of local fans in host city New York and the Irish in Boston and the Germans in Chicago...etc. This time however, nothing about why the Russians decided to assign those host cities! What advantages these cities have and so on and so forth
.


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ I'm sorry but they have presented the Russian proposed host cities & stadiums in the French Media, for example !
They even used some parts of the Russian bid presentation !

But don't worry, the international media will begin to be interested only few months/weeks before Russia 2018 (like what happened for each previous WC) !


BTW, among these 14 or so cities, are there reserve cities/stadiums (like they ask for the UEFA Euro) ? Or all the 14 stadiums will be used (which would be a bit too much, IMO) ??


----------



## Walbanger

sturman said:


> Do we really need to discuss all this stuff in this thread? It seems there is a specific one to blame FIFA
> 
> Anyway, althow there obviously had been some heavy loobying from russian authorities, a can easily believe we got the tourney without smth criminal. *Correct me if I mistake, but prior voting Russian bit was impartially recognised to be one of the strongest if not the strongest one*.


You are correct. The majority of people the world over have no problem with Russia winning. 

Most grievence lies England only recieving 2 votes (one their own) which exposes how petty an organisation FIFA is and is a complete insult to the people of England that they should endure such a humiliation after the Tens of millions of pounds spent and the hard work to get their bid into the healthiest position all 2018 and 2022 candidates for naught.

If England was runner up or at least had a respectable first round, we wouldn't even be debating it, let alone having Russians misunderstand the outrage as an attack on their legitimate right to host.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Mo Rush said:


> For not believing the 6 reasons a President lists for a bid winning?
> 
> Perhaps in some countries you're not allowed to question a President but since this is a Russia 2018 thread, I simply asked if they truly believed that whatever the President said were the only reasons for a Russian win.


Really, guy, if I posted translation of this interview (not full variant), it's don't mean that I'm agree with everything that he said. It's mean that I find that this article is interesting for discussion.

He already said that there was strong lobbying of the Russian bid from the side of goverment. However, English bid was also lobbying from the side of goverment (Cameron), Royal family (Prince William), famous sport persons and managers. This is not our fault that our lobbyists have more strong voice.



Mo Rush said:


> I for one don't think South Africa won 2010 or Morrocco 2010 gained all their votes without any dealings, and Jordaan has already admitted to this.
> 
> Hence, if the President says jump in the fire, is simply asking whether the culture that prevails is one where no politicians may be questioned, and everything that is said in a statement is believed by everybody.


I'm believe in facts, not in rumors and speculations, majority of which is based on the thinking of the mass-media and stereotypes about countries.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Walbanger said:


> You are correct. The majority of people the world over have no problem with Russia winning.
> 
> Most grievence lies England only recieving 2 votes (one their own) which exposes how petty an organisation FIFA is and is a complete insult to the people of England that they should endure such a humiliation after the Tens of millions of pounds spent and the hard work to get their bid into the healthiest position all 2018 and 2022 candidates for naught.
> 
> If England was runner up or at least had a respectable first round, we wouldn't even be debating it, let alone having Russians misunderstand the outrage as an attack on their legitimate right to host.


Are you worry that England lost Tens of millions of pounds? So, you said: England paid 10.000.000 GBP and must finished 2nd or 1st? And you can blame somebody in corruption after such statement? :nuts:

But how it can change the situation if England finished 2nd? Do you feel better himself if English team was beaten by Germans with score 2-4, not 1-4?


----------



## Mo Rush

AlekseyVT said:


> Really, guy, if I posted translation of this interview (not full variant), it's don't mean that I'm agree with everything that he said. It's mean that I find that this article is interesting for discussion.
> 
> He already said that there was strong lobbying of the Russian bid from the side of goverment. However, English bid was also lobbying from the side of goverment (Cameron), Royal family (Prince William), famous sport persons and managers. This is not our fault that our lobbyists have more strong voice.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm believe in facts, not in rumors and speculations, majority of which is based on the thinking of the mass-media and stereotypes about countries.


Thank you for your answer.


----------



## AlekseyVT

parcdesprinces said:


> BTW, among these 14 or so cities, are there reserve cities/stadiums (like they ask for the UEFA Euro) ? Or all the 14 stadiums will be used (which would be a bit too much, IMO) ??


According to the rules, Russian side can to deleted or replaced two cities from this list. The most bad positions have Saransk (small population, the club don't have big number of spectators) and Yekaterinburg (very far from Moscow, the same problem with spectators). IMHO.

The final decision will be taken in 2013.


----------



## JimB

AlekseyVT said:


> Are you worry that England lost Tens of millions of pounds? So, you said: England paid 10.000.000 GBP and must finished 2nd or 1st? And you can blame somebody in corruption after such statement? :nuts:
> 
> But how it can change the situation if England finished 2nd? Do you feel better himself if English team was beaten by Germans with score 2-4, not 1-4?


He wasn't talking about buying votes.

He was talking about the fact that, even if everything is above board, a World Cup bid inevitably costs in the region of £10-20 million.

As to England going out in the first round, it matters because it has serious implications as to whether England ever bothers to bid for the World Cup again.

By universal agreement, England's bid was the strongest technical and financial bid. But England only got 2 votes - one of which came from the English delegate himself. So in essence, despite all the hard work that the England bid team put in, it was all a complete waste of time and money.

Clearly, FIFA opinion has swung so far in favour of the third major criteria - legacy - that England never stood a chance - and possibly never will again.


----------



## JimB

AlekseyVT said:


> Really, guy, if I posted translation of this interview (not full variant), it's don't mean that I'm agree with everything that he said. It's mean that I find that this article is interesting for discussion.
> 
> He already said that there was strong lobbying of the Russian bid from the side of goverment. However, English bid was also lobbying from the side of goverment (Cameron), Royal family (Prince William), famous sport persons and managers. *This is not our fault that our lobbyists have more strong voice*.


It's got nothing to do with that.

It's just that, at the moment, FIFA is all about taking the World Cup to new territories and developing the game where it isn't yet fully developed. Clearly, therefore, Russia offers them much more opportunity than England.


----------



## matthemod

the Ludovico center said:


> For example todays sports page of a Dutch language newspaper is rambling about how the Brits (yes that's what all Englanders are!) are reacting to Russian victory: by refusing or hesitating to congradulate the Russians and in fact going one step further and banning FIFA officials from attending the 2012 Olympics (the London mayor confiscated their tickets/bookings).
> 
> 
> .


That's just plain wrong, and I know exactly what you're talking about. The London Mayor Boris Johnson didn't "consfiscate their tickets/bookings", instead he took back his offer of letting FIFA stay in the Dorchester Hotel in London for free. http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-11922793


----------



## JimB

the Ludovico center said:


> What the hell is the relevance of that? The real world reactions to Russia 2018 are what everybody is discussing here. The fact that a tiny amount of Brits on the internet are reacting in a less biased way is a very good thing but that is largly irrelevant in the *real world* issue that everyone is discussing in this thread.
> 
> For example todays sports page of a Dutch language newspaper is rambling about how the Brits (yes that's what all Englanders are!) are reacting to Russian victory: by refusing or hesitating to congradulate the Russians and in fact going one step further and banning FIFA officials from attending the 2012 Olympics (the London mayor confiscated their tickets/bookings).
> 
> None of this happed in the past although *FIFA was just as corrupt in the past as in the present*. In other words, absolutely nothing new and unknown happened this time around despite all the (definitely new!) hysteria. Normally when a nominee wins to host some event all the sports pages and sports TV programes are dominated by introcuctory story about the host cities... with sketchs and diagrammes of the planned venues and so forth. But so far I have not seen one single newspaper or TV program headline about the hosts and their stadiums of "Russia 2018" (something that usually happens during previous occassions). This time nothing like that. Particularly no introductory background story about all these not-so-famous Russian cities (i.e. the ones other than Moscow & St P.) that are going to host the world cup.
> 
> I'm sure these locations like Volgograd & Kaliningrad have plenty of human-interest stories that can fill pages of newpapers and radio/TV programes but so far nothing! In contrast: I remember during the 1994 world cup in the States, there were plenty of background stories about how the Italians would have lots of local fans in host city New York and the Irish in Boston and the Germans in Chicago...etc. This time however, nothing about why the Russians decided to assign those host cities! What advantages these cities have and so on and so forth
> .


Errrrrr............the 2018 World Cup will be held in 2018.

You do understand that, I hope?

That's eight years from now.

There will be the kind of stories that you describe and they will increase in number and frequency as we get nearer to June 2018.

But how about we give Brazil 2014 the chance for its time in the spotlight before you start complaining bitterly about the fact that there has been no coverage about Russia 2018 yet?

People really are impatient these days!! :lol:


----------



## AlekseyVT

matthemod said:


> That's just plain wrong, and I know exactly what you're talking about. The London Mayor Boris Johnson didn't "consfiscate their tickets/bookings", instead he took back his offer of letting FIFA stay in the Dorchester Hotel in London for free. http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-11922793


I may be wrong. But I sured that the actions of British officials in the last 6 days caused great damage to the image of England, and not only in the eyes of Russian fans. And it will be very difficult for the Brits to restore own reputation and hoped on the hosting of the major international tournaments in the near future. hno:

This action of the Mayor of the biggest capital of Western Europe is no more than childish caprice and does not corresponds his high status. If they don't stop in the nearest weeks, the damage for English image will be more bigger.

It's just my personal opinion. May be, I'm wrong.


----------



## matthemod

I don't suppose you could watch the video in the link I posted as it may be limited to British users only, however what he says was he had originally promised FIFA the use of the hotel for free for the Olympics, but rescinded his offer as a result of the poor and suspicious way the English bid was treated. It was more of a national gesture of defiance against FIFA, who are becoming increasingly disliked in the U.K. because of the whole process, nothing more.

Frankly I do not care if every Russian on the planet says it's sour grapes, or being sore losers because in the overall picture, no English person i've spoken to or on here is in opposition to a Russian bid and we have generally taken it in good grace. We have focused our anger towards FIFA not Russia, so I cannot understand why some Russian posters on here are so defensive.


----------



## JimB

AlekseyVT said:


> I may be wrong. But I sured that the actions of British officials in the last 6 days caused great damage to the image of England, and not only in the eyes of Russian fans. And it will be very difficult for the Brits to restore own reputation and hoped on the hosting of the major international tournaments in the near future. hno:
> 
> This action of the Mayor of the biggest capital of Western Europe is no more than childish caprice and does not corresponds his high status. If they don't stop in the nearest weeks, the damage for English image will be more bigger.
> 
> It's just my personal opinion. May be, I'm wrong.


I doubt that many people outside of Russia have paid any attention to it.

As to hosting the World Cup in the future, I don't think that many people in England care right now. It seems that, no matter how strong England's bid might be, FIFA is not interested in hosting a World Cup in England.


----------



## AlekseyVT

matthemod said:


> I don't suppose you could watch the video in the link I posted as it may be limited to British users only, *however what he says was he had originally promised FIFA the use of the hotel for free for the Olympics,* but rescinded his offer as a result of the poor and suspicious way the English bid was treated. It was more of a national gesture of defiance against FIFA, who are becoming increasingly disliked in the U.K. because of the whole process, nothing more.


Do not you think that it was the peculiar form of bribery?


----------



## matthemod

Not really, he rescinded the use of the hotel not because we lost, but the way we lost and the suspicious nature surrounding it. Effectively, put very simply, Johnson said "If you're not going to play fair then why do you expect us to be generous and let you stay for free?"


----------



## sturman

matthemod said:


> We have focused our anger towards FIFA not Russia, so I cannot understand why some Russian posters on here are so defensive.


Yet again, it's not a 'FIFA CORRUPTION' thread, it's '2018 FIFA WORLD CUP - RUSSIA' thread  Let's discuss for example Russian poor roads or Russian empty stadiums, it's interesting to almost such an extent


----------



## parcdesprinces

matthemod said:


> I don't suppose you could watch the video in the link I posted as it may be limited to British users only


Nope ! 
(It's never limited when it's about news.. only shows, documentaries etc are limited)


-----------



AlekseyVT said:


> According to the rules, Russian side can to deleted or replaced two cities from this list. The most bad positions have Saransk (small population, the club don't have big number of spectators) and Yekaterinburg (very far from Moscow, the same problem with spectators). IMHO.
> 
> The final decision will be taken in 2013.


Thanks for your answer ! So, without Ekaterinburg, we would have a 100% European WC then !


----------



## Sochi NEW Dubai

But Ekaterinburg is a very big city, a good airport and enough hotels. I wouldn't remove it. Many stadiums in Moscow, I would remove that of Podolsk.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Sochi NEW Dubai said:


> But Ekaterinburg is a very big city, a good airport and enough hotels. I wouldn't remove it. Many stadiums in Moscow, I would remove that of Podolsk.


Yekaterinburg is the fourth most populated city in Russia (after Moscow, St. Petersburg and Novosibirsk) and could become the third in the near future.

However, the main problem here in distance. If you review the video presentation of the Russian bid in Zurich, you will see that Yekaterinburg is alone in this videoclip. Here is no nearest cities in this Ural cluster. Therefore, it will be difficult to host matches of one group in this region.

As for Podolsk (or a stadium in the Moscow Region), that I'm sured that this is the most controversial project. It's unclear which club will be play at this stadium (Lokomotiv Moscow has own modern stadium, and modern stadiums for Spartak, Dynamo and CSKA Moscow will be built in the near future). This stadium is clearly excess for the Moscow cluster.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Let me to tell my personal opinion. Now there is 16 stadiums in our bid. According to FIFA's recommendations, the optimal number of stadiums is 12.

*MOSCOW CLUSTER:*

1) MOSCOW - LUZHNIKI (89318)

Undoubtly, this is stadium will be prepare for final match.

2) MOSCOW - SPARTAK (46920)

It will be modern stadium for the FC Spartak. I think that as minimum one of two stadiums (Spartak / Dynamo) will be chosen for WC.

3) MOSCOW - DYNAMO (45000)

It will be modern sportive arena for the FC Dynamo. If it will be choise between Spartak and Dynamo, I will prefer Dynamo because this is oldest Moscow stadium and not so far from the centre as Spartak.

4) STADIUM IN THE MOSCOW REGION (44257)

As I wrote, this is most controversial project. If it will be built it can be used only for training of teams.

*NORTH CLUSTER:*

5) ST. PETERSBURG (69501)

Undoubtly, this is stadium for hosting of semifinal.

6) KALININGRAD (44015)

Good idea - to build stadium in the historical European city. The only problem can be with the transition of fans via neighboring Baltic states, members of EU.

*VOLGA CLUSTER:*

7) KAZAN (44105)

Undoubtly, there will be stadium for WC. There will be Universiade in 2013.

8) NIZHNY NOVGOROD (44899)

Also good variant - the city with long history, the fifth Russia's most populated city.

9) YAROSLAVL (44042)

Historical city with one-thousand years history, the centre of the city was included in the UNESCO's World Heritage Site, not so far from Moscow.

10) SAMARA (44198)

I'm personally not very like this variant. City without the big sights.

11) VOLGOGRAD (45015)

The important city for the Russian history. I think it should be at this list.

12) SARANSK (45015)

I'm dislike this variant. See above.

*SOUTH CLUSTER:*

13) SOCHI (46759)

Undoubtly, the Olympic infrastructure should be used for FIFA WC.

14) KRASNODAR (50015)

Good variant. It will be good pair with Sochi.

15) ROSTOV (43702)

Also good variant. Not so far from Krasnodar Krai.

*URAL CLUSTER*

16) YEKATERINBURG (44000)

I like this city, but distance, distance, distance....

*P.S. In my opinion, there are too many cities for Volga cluster. I'm think that as minimum one of them will be deleted. Also I don't like variant with stadium in Moscow Region.*


----------



## Rev Stickleback

AlekseyVT said:


> Are you worry that England lost Tens of millions of pounds? So, you said: England paid 10.000.000 GBP and must finished 2nd or 1st? And you can blame somebody in corruption after such statement? :nuts:
> 
> But how it can change the situation if England finished 2nd? Do you feel better himself if English team was beaten by Germans with score 2-4, not 1-4?


I think if England had lost narrowly they'd have been less feeling that the voting process was rather strange. Two people even seemed to vote for Belgium/Holland in the first round only, as if they were making sure England got knocked out early.

The win of Qatar then really made people feel something dodgy was going on, and if that one was rigged, then it makes the ods of the 2018 vote also being rigged seem more likely. Add to that the revelation the Blatter all but instructed the ExCo memebers not to vote for England just before the voting, and it's not difficult to see why the whole process is viewed as corrupt.

Regardless, it doesn't matter how many times people point this detail out, you always insist it's all about hating Russia, just as those multiple-personalitied Qatar posters repeated claimed any complaints about qatar winning were because people hated the middle east.

I mean, what was the Russian reaction to Qatar winning? Were people convinced it was the right decision, with Qatar clearly being the best candidate?


----------



## Mo Rush

Does the word cluster refer only to distance or to real operational, logistical and transport efficiencies achieved within those clusters.

i.e. will each cluster have its own airport or several airports, and will these clusters potentially be translated into groups being based within a cluster?

I think 16 is too much, and would not recommend anything more than 10 in the case of Russia, although with Brazil having 12, there could be a stronger legacy argument for 12 venues.


Its really fascinating the extremes between Russia 2018 and Qatar 2022.

Russia being spread out, and Qatar essentially hosting the entire WC in half of Moscow, with one airport.


----------



## dwbakke

Mo Rush said:


> Does the word cluster refer only to distance or to real operational, logistical and transport efficiencies achieved within those clusters.
> 
> i.e. will each cluster have its own airport or several airports, and will these clusters potentially be translated into groups being based within a cluster?
> 
> I think 16 is too much, and would not recommend anything more than 10 in the case of Russia, although with Brazil having 12, there could be a stronger legacy argument for 12 venues.
> 
> 
> Its really fascinating the extremes between Russia 2018 and Qatar 2022.
> 
> Russia being spread out, and Qatar essentially hosting the entire WC in half of Moscow, with one airport.


Reading FIFA's bid evaluation report it sounds like the clusters mostly just refer to how they will set up the match schedule to reduce travel.

The Hosting Concept section reads: "All teams would play their Group Matches in three different host cities belonging to one, or a maximum of two, clusters. This would reduce travel distances without sacrificing the rotation principle, and fans would have the choice of following a team or choosing a Host City as their base."

So it sounds like groups won't even be necessarily based within a cluster, but will just play at least two games in one cluster to reduce overall travel. Assuming Moscow ends up with only two venues, the only clusters where you could play three games in the same cluster would be the Southern and Volga ones.

There were concerns in the bid document about travel between cities even in the same cluster, so I don't see any overall cluster-based transport plan being created. The only mention of something somewhat like that in the bid book is that Volga river travel could be part of transport in the Volga cluster.


----------



## Mo Rush

The cluster concept would be great and should be pushed.

1. It reduces travel time
2. Results in "fitter" teams
3. Spreads the benefits to all parts of the coutry
4. Base camps are not located in one area only
5. The transport concept can be communicated in a logical way, with one major hub in each cluster, allowing I assume for easier train or air travel management.


----------



## Sochi NEW Dubai

the Ludovico center said:


> This must be some kind of auto- or Google-translante, but I gather it means Yekaterinburg is proceeding as planned. Which is good news.
> 
> Keep updating us, Sochi NEW Dubai, Keep up the good work. We need more of such originally Russian (language) media reports in this thread.


The new was in Russian and I translated it for a translator. Of course it is translated badly


----------



## AlekseyVT

the Ludovico center said:


> This must be some kind of auto- or Google-translante, but I gather it means Yekaterinburg is proceeding as planned. Which is good news.
> 
> Keep updating us, Sochi NEW Dubai, Keep up the good work. We need more of such originally Russian (language) media reports in this thread.


I should explain one thing. It is clear that each Head of the Regional Goverment want to host the World Cup matches at his land, because it's mean money investment in the region. Therefore, there will be many similar statements, majority of whom will not have the grounds and will be used as populism to improve the own rating. Several regional leaders have already announced about the possibility of holding the World Cup in their cities including Ramzan Kadyrov; Head of Chelyabinsk and some Siberian politicans. In reality, at 97% the host cities will be chosen from the current list.

Now one thing is clear. Yekaterinburg now in this list of candidate cities. The final decision will be taken in 2012-2013. 

Clearly, the second stadium will help to hold all six matches of the group round in the one city. But the question arises - who will finance the reconstruction of the old stadium? Why need these two stadiums if both will be empty after the World Cup?


----------



## dwbakke

AlekseyVT said:


> Clearly, the second stadium will help to hold all six matches of the group round in the one city. But the question arises - who will finance the reconstruction of the old stadium? Why need these two stadiums if both will be empty after the World Cup?



Whatever happens, I can't see Yekaterinburg getting two stadiums. That seems completely unnecessary. Teams will just have to play a game or two there and then leave, but it doesn't sound like the plans are for any teams to play more than one game in any venue, which would rule out having two venues host an entire group. Two stadiums in Yekaterinburg seems like complete overkill, too.


----------



## Mo Rush

FIFA will once again need to rethink ticketing and locating stadia where there is demand.

While South Africa sold the third highest amount of tickets ever, its ridiculous that demand in Cape Town and Durban always exceeded supply while smaller cities e.g. PE were allocated 8 matches, and rarely had sold out crowds.

FIFA also created a false sense of a shortage in accommodation by removing rooms from the market and releasing them months before the WC.


----------



## sturman

Yekat offers the best infrastructure among russian provincial cities: brand new airport with rail link, plenty of hotels etc. And it's a great city with tourist attractions as well as the area around. I don't see any point to exclude it, honestly.

By the way, I believe that free transfer for ticket holders won't include free flights, just railways.


----------



## Sochi NEW Dubai

sturman said:


> Yekat offers the best infrastructure among russian provincial cities: brand new airport with rail link, plenty of hotels etc. And it's a great city with tourist attractions as well as the area around. I don't see any point to exclude it, honestly.
> 
> By the way, I believe that free transfer for ticket holders won't include free flights, just railways.


Agreed.


----------



## Konig

to AlekseyVT
Did you know it or not, Ekaterinburg is one of the world's major centers of Bandy (the sport is also called "winter football" or "Russian hockey"). Hockey club SKA-Sverdlovsk(Ekaterinburg) one of the most renowned clubs in the world and his legend Nikoloay Durakov voted the best hockey player of the 20 century. Central Stadium(1.34 min)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTgWvExKnoY
What is it? In Soviet times, stands Central Stadium collected on 20-30000 fans at matches SKA, and now they do not have a stadium.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xt7IlE5lixs

It would be logical to return them to the Central Stadium, while FC Ural suppose that after the World Cup in 2018 moved to a new 50,000 arena.


----------



## bigbossman

Will they use all three stadiums in Moscow or not?


----------



## AlekseyVT

Konig said:


> to AlekseyVT
> Did you know it or not, Ekaterinburg is one of the world's major centers of Bandy (the sport is also called "winter football" or "Russian hockey"). Hockey club SKA-Sverdlovsk(Ekaterinburg) one of the most renowned clubs in the world and his legend Nikoloay Durakov voted the best hockey player of the 20 century. Central Stadium(1.34 min)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTgWvExKnoY
> What is it? In Soviet times, stands Central Stadium collected on 20-30000 fans at matches SKA, and now they do not have a stadium.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xt7IlE5lixs
> 
> It would be logical to return them to the Central Stadium, while FC Ural suppose that after the World Cup in 2018 moved to a new 50,000 arena.


Yes, I like to watch various sport competitions and I know about Bandy and SKA Yekaterinburg. SKA (Sports Club of Army) was among strongest clubs of the Soviet Bandy Championship since early 1950s, when great Russian hero Georgy Zhukov was the commander of the Urals Military District.

I'm also consider that Yekaterinburg must host the WC2018 matches and will be disappointed if Russian Union or FIFA will be have other opinion. In this case it will be historical moment that FIFA World Cup will be held at Europe and Asia at same time.


----------



## AlekseyVT

bigbossman said:


> Will they use all three stadiums in Moscow or not?


More likely, that they will no use all four stadiums in Moscow and Moscow Region. IMHO.

Undoubtly, they will be use as minimum two stadiums: Luzhniki and one of pair Spartak/Dynamo. The other questions are unclear.


----------



## fifa2014bra

*Editors' Roundtable: Did FIFA Pick The Right Hosts For World Cup 2018 And 2022?*

Andrea Canales: Let's discuss the World Cup bid decisions of 2018 and 2022 to Russia and Qatar, respectively. Was there really corruption? Is there a chance to clean up FIFA? When can the U.S. realistically bid for another World Cup?

Luis Bueno: It certainly seems like there was a lot of politicking by Qatar, but was it shady or just typical politics? Qatar reportedly gave the Argentine FA some $78 million. Does that count as politicking or is that buying votes? Qatar also hosted the recent Argentina-Brazil friendly and had many invited guests there that day, possibly hoping to either sway voters or seal the deal.

Seth Vertelney: Well that all depends if Julio Grondona (Argentina's rep on the Executive Committee) voted for Qatar, which, because it's FIFA, we will never actually know for sure.

Bueno: And not to mention they sponsored the African confederation's congress, the biggest meeting for that continent's soccer heads.

Canales: I just think FIFA is misguided. They not only went for the money bid, but they also went for the new, shiny, techie bid. They're not really thinking of the fans - fans who might get heatstroke waiting to enter the stadium.

Zac Lee Rigg: I think the transparency issue Seth raises is pretty valid. Since it's such a small group, having votes made public and perhaps even arguments written out like in the Supreme Court would help. I have no qualms with going for legacy through technology and new markets, but I'd like to read the voters' opinions on why they opted for whom.

Canales: Yeah, right now, FIFA is a riddle, wrapped in an enigma. Wait, that's been said of Russia. What about their bid? Was that a legit campaign?

Shane Evans: It's always legit with Roman Abramovich. That guy is squeaky clean.

Seth Vertelney: I have no issues with Russia actually. I think they deserved it and they will run a solid World Cup.

Allen Ramsey: Ever since the end of Rocky IV I've been cool with Russia.

Bueno: I tend to agree. That's a new area of the world and they are big enough and diverse enough to be able to pull off a successful, unique and interesting World Cup.

Canales: I do think having two first-time hosts in a row is tough. It's not like either Russia or Qatar do a lot of hosting of international events, either.

Bueno: Well, Russia is hosting the 2014 Winter Olympics, which is far more than Qatar can say.

Ramsey: Does it matter? The winter Olympics is a one city thing. It really doesn't translate that well to having a good World Cup.

Rigg: Seth and Luis pointed out (via Twitter) that the host cities in Russia are closer together than if the U.S. had hosted, which I think is an interesting point. So it's not an overwhelming amount of travel.

Ramsey: And in Qatar, there really won't be any travel.

Canales: That will be interesting.

Bueno: Russia has more than one city and doesn't have some arcane laws about women. And let's not forget Qatar's disdain of Israel.

Evans: I just find it crazy that they're building all of those stadiums and then bringing them down right after the tournament.

Vertelney: I'm not an architect, but.....how in the hell will that work? Also, the idea of bringing some super high-tech soccer stadium to some underprivileged African country seems kind of....odd.

Bueno: Yeah, instead of these massive stadiums sitting unused in Qatar, they'll go to Zimbabwe and sit unused.

Canales: So much for a legacy, then.

Evans: How is the game supposed to stick in Qatar if the tournament is like a rental? I mean, that is FIFA's main reason for bringing it there, right?

Vertelney: No, it is to win Sepp Blatter a Nobel Prize.

Ramsey: I think FIFA just wanted it in that particular part of the world. They don't care if the game sticks in Qatar. Just so long as the Middle East gets the World Cup.

Bueno: Yeah, I think it's more like the tournament for the Middle East, and really, if you're going to host it there... well, actually, I don't think the Middle East is a good site for any sort of international tournament like this.

However, my brother traveled abroad last year, to Egypt, Jordan and Israel and he said he felt safe, never felt threatened. He raved about Jordan and how nice of a place it was. So I know some of that fear/uncertainty of the Middle East as a region to visit is a bit unfounded, but still not sure about it being a great place to host the world for five weeks.

Canales: I do think it's important to open people's minds, but it's also a soccer tournament.

Rigg: I've been all over Asia and I've never been murdered, so I'm not all that concerned.

Vertelney: Qatar said they will allow Israel to participate if they qualify, even though they don't recognize them as a country. I wonder how welcome their fans would feel though if they do make it.

Bueno: Would they even be allowed in? That would be something, Israel playing in Doha, getting soundly booed and jeered by the locals.

Evans: I mean, I just found out that Qatar had a team. Call it ignorance, that's fine.

Vertelney: I used to play against Qatar in FIFA when I wanted to score 35 goals in a game.

Canales: Well, it's likely that they won't make it out of the first round of the 2022 World Cup. But South Africa already broke that precedent.

Evans: South Africa has notable players, though.

Bueno: Qatar has... um... well, they do have two Olympic bronze medals. That's the extent of their sporting accolades.

Vertelney: According to Wikipedia, every player on their roster plays in the Qatari league except for one who plays in Egypt.

Bueno: Their Qataris Abroad columns must be easy to write then.

Canales: Well, in the final analysis, did FIFA do the right thing? For 2018?

Bueno: I think England would have been ideal, but I don't think Russia is undeserving, and I think it will be interesting.

Rigg: Did they do the right thing? Trying to punish media, no. But I don't think Russia is a bad choice.

Ramsey: I think they got it right. Russia and Qatar will be fine hosts.

Vertelney: Qatar is too risky for 2022.

Bueno: I would have liked to have seen Australia in 2022. If Australia would have won, there wouldn't have been this massive backlash. But it's tough to win when only Der Kaiser votes for you.

Vertelney: Who knows what the Middle East will look like in five years, let alone 12. That in and of itself should be enough to discourage votes.

Bueno: Unless of course you're getting wined and dined.

Evans: Will it even be called Qatar by the time the tournament is there?

Rigg: A Qatar couple just named their kid FIFA in honor of the World Cup vote. Maybe they could change the country's name to "Sepp"?

Evans: That'd definitely get him the Nobel Prize...

Vertelney: World Cup Sepp 2022. It's kind of already that, anyway.

http://fifa2014bra.blogspot.com/2010/12/editors-roundtable-did-fifa-pick-right.html


----------



## AlekseyVT

^^^^

I think last post is not actual for this thread. The choice was made, and I suggest everyone to focus on the strong and weak positions of the Russian hosts.


----------



## ELLIN

Congratulations to Russia!!!


----------



## Konig

Russia wants to host Rugby World Cup 2023
http://www.rugby.ru/news/id_1377/


----------



## coth

Moscow will host Rugby World Cup Sevens in 2013, though not sure I know what is it, either non of my friends. Not a popular sport here, yet.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Konig said:


> Russia wants to host Rugby World Cup 2023
> http://www.rugby.ru/news/id_1377/


Well, if Britain will be our competitor, we have good chances to host it.


----------



## Kuwaiti

Congratulations to Russia for 2018! I hope you guys can organize a successful Football World Cup. We all want it to succeed, as lovers of football and sports.


----------



## Konig

AlekseyVT said:


> Well, if Britain will be our competitor, we have good chances to host it.


England will take Rugby World Cup 2015.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/johnbeattie/2010/12/lets_spread_the_rugby_word_for.html
"And what about Russia?

Well, why not? They might, just might, have had a bit of experience after hosting the other code of football World Cup if my hunch is right.

Whatever happens, please let's not hold it in the UK, New Zealand, Australia or France."


----------



## AlekseyVT

Konig said:


> England will take Rugby World Cup 2015.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/johnbeattie/2010/12/lets_spread_the_rugby_word_for.html
> "And what about Russia?
> 
> Well, why not? They might, just might, have had a bit of experience after hosting the other code of football World Cup if my hunch is right.
> 
> Whatever happens, please let's not hold it in the UK, New Zealand, Australia or France."


How I see, Japan will take Rugby World Cup 2019.

In any case, I'm skeptical about this idea. If the stadium of the my favorite club will be used for rugby matches, I do not see anything good here. I'm watched a few matches of the previous Rugby World Cup (just for my personal interest), and I'm found this kind of sport very ugly and unaesthetic. hno:

I think that every nation should do what they do best. England should host Rugby WC. Russia should host Football WC.


----------



## Walbanger

AlekseyVT said:


> How I see, Japan will take Rugby World Cup 2019.
> 
> In any case, I'm skeptical about this idea. If the stadium of the my favorite club will be used for rugby matches, I do not see anything good here. I'm watched a few matches of the previous Rugby World Cup (just for my personal interest), and I*'m found this kind of sport very ugly and unaesthetic*. hno:
> 
> I think that every nation should do what they do best. England should host Rugby WC. Russia should host Football WC.


You're watching the wrong teams 

If you want to watch beautiful Rugby Union, watch both semi finals of the 1999 World Cup. Both very different games but incredible, the reason we watch Rugby.


----------



## Mr.Underground

Any news about Moscow Region stadium?

Will be realized or no?


----------



## AlekseyVT

Mr.Underground said:


> Any news about Moscow Region stadium?
> 
> Will be realized or no?


Nothing new. For me, it's most unnecessary project.


----------



## AlekseyVT

The thread about Terek Stadium in Grozny was locked. Therefore, I'm forced to write this news here:

*Ex-Newcastle and Chelsea manager Ruud Gullit joins Terek Grozny:*

*• Club say Dutchman has signed 18-month contract
• Chechnya-based club were 12th in Russian league*

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/jan/19/ruud-gullit-terek-grozny?INTCMP=SRCH

The former Chelsea and Newcastle manager Ruud Gullit has joined Russia's Terek Grozny as coach on an 18-month contract, the Chechnya-based club said on its website yesterday. Gullit, 48, joins the club three years after being fired by the Los Angeles Galaxy. He has also managed Feyenoord.

Terek finished last season 12th in the Russian league. The club president, Ramzan Kadyrov, has set Gullit the target of a top-eight finish next season.

Gullit is the third high-profile Dutch coach to come to Russia in recent years. The Russian national team coach is Dick Advocaat, who coached Zenit St Petersburg from 2006 to 2009, winning a league title and the Uefa Cup. Guus Hiddink was Russia's national coach from 2006 to 2010.

Terek are based in the province of Chechnya, in the south of the country. Kadyrov is also the president of the province.


----------



## WFInsider

Terek stadium:


----------



## Konig

Host city. Kaliningrad - for 8 years before the World Cup:
http://www.sports.ru/tribuna/blogs/1division/148429.html
http://www.fototerra.ru/Russia/Kaliningrad/O-Well-7782.html
http://www.kenigsberg.net/photo/kainingrad/kaliningrad.html


----------



## Konig

Russian TV about host cities

About Rostov-on-Don
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEf7jEfUOV8&feature=related

"World Cup on the Volga" (about Samara)
http://www.vesti.ru/videos?vid=317177

"Messi in Yarik" (about Yaroslavl)
http://www.vesti.ru/videos?vid=320512&cid=680


----------



## Konig

*Stadiums and Sport Arenas*

*Football National League* (ex First Division) - arenas next 2011\12 season

*FOTO * in two parts:

Part 1 (stadiums from Astrakhan...to Torpedo Moscow)
http://onedivision.ru/news/12386/
Part 2 (stadiums from KAMАZ..to Yaroslavl)
http://onedivision.ru/news/12395/#add_comment

Technical data arenas:

*CLUB\CITY\built\capacity\field\heating field\scoreboard\field dimensions\lighting*

Volgar Astrakhan..1955..20500..grass....yes...........electron.....105*68..1200
Dinamo Bryansk....1924..10100....g........y.................e...........105*66..1800
Luch Vladivostok..1955..10200.....g........y.............digital........104*72..1700
Alania Vladikavkaz.1962..32464....g........y.................d...........104*70..1200
Torpedo Vladimir...1950..18500....g........no................d..........105*68..1200
Fakel Voronezh.....1934..31793....g.........y................e...........103*68..1300
Ural Yekaterinburg.1936..13000....g.........y................e...........104*70..1200
Baltika Kaliningrad..1892.14660....g..........y...............e...........105*68..1415
Enisey Krasnoyarsk.1967.25000....g.........y................e...........103*67..1200
Torpedo Moscow...1959..13400....g.........y................e..........104*69..1200

KAMAZ N. Chelny..1976...10000...g.........no...............e..........105*70..1200
Nizhniy Novgorod..1981...3180..plastic......y................e..........105*72..600
Cher-ts Novoross..1930...12500...g.........no...............e..........105*66..1200
Sibir Novosibirsk....1927...12500...pl.........y................e..........105*68..1400
Gazovik Orenburg..2002....4800....pl.........y................d..........105*69..1200
Mordovia Saransk..2004....7485....pl........y.................d..........105*68..1400
Zhemch-na Sochi..1964...10200...g.........no...............e..........105*68..1400
SKA Khabarovsk....1957...15200...g..........y................e..........105*68..1200
Khimki.................2006....3055....pl.........y................e...........107*69..800
Shinnik Yaroslavl...1957...22990....g.........y................e..........106*66..1200


----------



## WFInsider

Original videos:


----------



## AlekseyVT

*This thread was locked in late January. Therefore, I'm forced to load this article today:*

*Russia gets official status of 2018 FIFA World Cup host*

23 January, 2011

FIFA President Joseph S. Blatter and Russian Sports Minister Vitaly Mutko have signed a declaration on Russia's official status as host of the 2018 FIFA World Cup on Sunday. 
*FIFA has officially handed over responsibility to Russia for one of the world's greatest sporting events, with the signing of a three-headed contract between FIFA, the Russian Football Union and the Russian government. 

The signing ceremony was held in St. Petersburg, where FIFA’s head arrived on January 21. 

President of the Russian Football Union, Sergei Fursenko, and the CEO of Russia’s 2018 bid, Alexei Sorokin, have also taken part in the ceremony. 

Vladimir Putin met with Joseph Blatter on Sunday and asked him to appoint specialists from FIFA to come and work in Russia to help Russians in this common enterprise and to take part in the entire process. 

“We would like to use the experience we have already gained in preparing for the Sochi winter Olympics in 2014,” Putin also said. “We have been working closely together with the International Olympic Committee on this, and we have built up a very constructive business relationship with them.” Mr. Blatter said FIFA would provide as much help to Russia as it can, in organizing the tournament, to ensure the event runs perfectly. 

“I'm very pleased that the Russian government is playing a direct role in organizing the World Cup,” Blatter said Saturday. “I can assure you that we will work together very closely on this joint venture.” However, he noted that although FIFA will provide its support, the responsibility rests on Russia. 

“I’m certain that the World Cup will be held at the highest level and will turn into a truly magnificent event,” he added. Russia won the right to host the 2018 FIFA World Cup on December 2 in Zurich in a difficult competition with the other bidders, including England, the Netherlands, Spain and Portugal. Russia put forward a very strong and inspiring bid, supported by impassioned speeches by Russian Sports Minister Vitaly Mutko, captain of the Russian national team Andrey Arshavin and First Deputy Prime Minister Igor Shuvalov. 

Giving Russia the chance to host the World Cup is the continuation of Joseph Blatter’s mission of making football a truly world game. Mr. Blatter is the first FIFA President to take the World Cup to Africa.

However, in order to fulfill all the promises Russia has made, a lot of hard work remains to be done. Russian Prime Minister Vladimir Putin has already ordered the creation of an organizing committee for preparing and holding the World Cup. Russia already has some top-quality stadiums, such as Luzhniki in Moscow and the nearly finished Zenit Stadium in St. Petersburg. 

Around $6 billion has been allocated to build new stadiums, but much more money will have to be ploughed in to get the country’s transport system ready to handle the hundreds of thousands of fans who will travel to Russia. Russia is planning to host the championship in 13 cities, located in the European part of the country, so the area where the World Cup will be held is quite spread out. 

Now Russia is also hoping to win the 2018 tournament. Joseph S. Blatter mentioned at a news conference on Saturday that Russian football has developed greatly over the past few years – meaning the surprise success of the Russian national team at the European Cup in 2008. Back then, Russia reached the semi-finals of the tournament for the first time in its history.

http://rt.com/news/russia-host-world-cup-signing-ceremony/


----------



## AlekseyVT




----------



## Gondolier

AlekseyVT said:


> * of a three-headed contract *


*

Like Cereberus??*


----------



## WFInsider

*Saransk*


----------



## WFInsider

A little bit different Saransk render:










And new interier view of VTB Arena:


----------



## Mr.Underground

Thanks a lot, WFInders for your wonderful updates.

Do you live in Moscow? Have to wait a lot of pics of VTB Arena by you?


----------



## kidrobot

VTB arena is supposed to be completed in 2016. Though, some works are already underway, I wouldn't expect anything interesting until 2014.


----------



## Konig

"Football between Europe and Asia" (about Ekaterinburg)
http://rutube.ru/tracks/4175535.html?v=b329c513848474933709dbea8995bb52


----------



## WFInsider

8th March: *"Grozny" vs "Brazil"* (4:6) match supported WC-2018 in Russia.



> *Brazil win friendly in Chechnya*
> 
> An All-Star match took place in Russia’s Republic of Chechnya on Tuesday evening as some Brazil’s top players, past and present, beat a star-studded Team Grozny.
> 
> 6-4 for the visitors was the final score at the Terek Stadium, as Chechen leader Ramzan Kadyrov persuaded Brazil's 2002 World Cup winning squad to play.
> 
> Over 20.000 people turned out to watch how Brazil stroke first through Bebeto's header.
> 
> Then Kafu showed some nifty footwork minutes later to make it 2-0.
> 
> It was not the most competitive of games, but it was played in a good spirit.
> 
> Terek's new manager Ruud Gullit also turned out for the Grozny side, along with some former Russian internationals and German star Lothar Matthaus.
> 
> Ramzan Kadyrov himself appeared on the pitch as the home team captain, being one the most notable figures of the game.
> 
> He scored twice, missed two penalties and rewarded the crowd with a traditional Caucasian “lezginka” dance.
> 
> “It was a very disappointing score. But what can we do – a game is a game. They are the winners, and we are… Well, this is a game. We wanted to win, but we’ve lost. The Brazilians once again showed that they are the strongest team in the world. But we’ll try to win next time,” Kadyrov said after the game.
> 
> The event marked a drive by the Chechen leader to use football to promote and help the region, with the new Russian Premier League season starting this weekend.


http://rt.com/sport/football/brazil-win-friendly-chechnya/


----------



## Laurence2011

kind of off topic, but is that the offical wc 2018 ball in those pictures?


----------



## DaveyCakes

I can't imagine the official ball for 2018 has been developed yet. There are 3 tournaments to be milked before that!


----------



## Wezza

Looks like the jabulani to me.


----------



## coth

Asia/Europe border (water divine) goes through the city, just like Istanbul. Most of the city, including stadium located on Asian side, though its considered to be European.


----------



## AlekseyVT

coth said:


> Asia/Europe border (water divine) goes through the city, just like Istanbul. Most of the city, including stadium located on Asian side, though its considered to be European.


Transcontinental city is Orenburg, which also in the Ural Region. The monument at the border between Asia and Europe is located 12 km west outside Yekaterinburg. The stadium itself will be located in the Asian part. Therefore, if Yekaterinburg will host WC matches (its location and transport communication are only problems), it will be first bicontinental World Cup.









Александр









Александр


----------



## coth

The border is not narrow. That is a part of border on the road (or i would say made just for touristic attraction). But water divine goes alongside of tones of small rivers - some of them goes within Yekaterinburg borders.


----------



## PaulFCB

AlekseyVT said:


> Well, this week, when all 30 matches of 1st Round and two matches of 2nd Round were already played (we are changing on European system "autumn-spring" since this season), the temperature in St. Petersburg will be from +1C to +7C.
> 
> Generally speaking, if roof will no removable, field condition will be bad during hot summers.


 I still think it would be a nice idea to have as many stadiums with retractable roofs as possible since winter can get pretty freaking cold in Russia, this will help clubs play games in better conditions. 
It's no good to stay in the cold at a football game and after all, if for example, all your stadiums for 2018 will have roofs and other clubs will build some with roofs, you might actually not care it's winter and extend the season just like in Southern Europe.


----------



## WFInsider

How I could forgot..

1 year since Russia became an official WC host country :banana: .


----------



## masterpaul

Whats on the other side of Russia? How come the world cup is not evenly spread all over?


----------



## AlekseyVT

masterpaul said:


> Whats on the other side of Russia?


For example, large-scale modernization of Vladivostok for the 2012 APEC Summit. The construction of two largest cable-stayed bridge is only part of project:
Golden Horn Bay bridge
Russky Island Bridge

Or construction of new bridge in Novosibirsk, the capital of Siberia:
3rd bridge across the Ob River

Also, there are many less-scale projects in different cities.



masterpaul said:


> How come the world cup is not evenly spread all over?


It's very simple. The flight from Moscow to Vladivostok took more hours than flight from Moscow to New York. So, such long transportations will be not optimal as for fans, as for the teams. Therefore, they decided to limit only European part of Russia.


----------



## Knitemplar

AlekseyVT said:


> F
> 
> It's very simple. The flight from Moscow to Vladivostok took more hours than flight from Moscow to New York. So, such long transportations will be not optimal as for fans, as for the teams. Therefore, they decided to limit only European part of Russia.


Exactly. Plus the population is really on the Euro side; and the intercity connections will be optimal (except for Kalliningrad where you would have to cross over into Poland) on the Euro side. Remember, in Brazil's 2014 sked, they have had to juggle teams too because of the distances to be travelled; and I think Brazil's 2 southernmost venues will be rather cold vs. the 2 northernmost host cities...so *a balance *of everything is what goes into planning all this.


----------



## Xtreminal

I hope government fixes security by that time as I want to travel to this WC


----------



## IAmTheSuperI

Russia world cup is better than a world cup in Qatar. I hope this world cup will be great.


----------



## Ruski17

Soon Russia will be a multi racial country not that it already isnt and all these nationalist will jut have to get used to it :lol:


----------



## AlekseyVT

Ruski17 said:


> Soon Russia will be a multi racial country not that it already isnt and all these nationalist will jut have to get used to it :lol:


Russia is multinational and multiconfessional state at least for 450 years :dunno:


----------



## Knitemplar

AlekseyVT said:


> Russia is multinational and multiconfessional state at least for 450 years :dunno:


Well, Russia is just a mix of Caucasian and Asiatic peoples. :nuts:

How many black people are Russian residents? 5-1/2? The 1/2 is Pushkin (who was part Creole). 

How many Latinos do you have? 0. Fidel and Che and Raul, etc., decided to stay in the western hemisphere. 

BTW, Svetlana Stalin Wilson just died in Wisconsin.


----------



## Xtreminal

AlekseyVT said:


> Russia is multinational and multiconfessional state at least for 450 years :dunno:


Right, they say that when is required to hide increasing nationalism and neo-nazi levels (No offence to Russian nation). Russia have serious nationalism problems, even blind eye can see it and I hope they tackle it, well at least for the sake they wanna create Eurasian Union.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Knitemplar said:


> Well, Russia is just a mix of Caucasian and Asiatic peoples. :nuts:


Russia is mix of many nations.



Knitemplar said:


> How many black people are Russian residents? 5-1/2? The 1/2 is Pushkin (who was part Creole).
> 
> How many Latinos do you have? 0. Fidel and Che and Raul, etc., decided to stay in the western hemisphere.


Unlike other European states, we didn't have colonies in Africa or Latin America. Therefore, there are not many Africans or Latinos in our country.



Knitemplar said:


> BTW, Svetlana Stalin Wilson just died in Wisconsin.


Who was she? Former female football player?


----------



## matthemod

Stalin's daughter who defected to the USA.


----------



## AlekseyVT

matthemod said:


> Stalin's daughter who defected to the USA.


So, what's common between her and FIFA World Cup in 2018? :nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## Ruski17

What are the statistics for racial attacks in Russia now? Last time i checked they were going down due to police chasing down the neo nazi groups.


----------



## matthemod

AlekseyVT said:


> So, what's common between her and FIFA World Cup in 2018? :nuts::nuts::nuts:


I didn't say there was, you asked who she was, I answered.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*December 2011. Spartak Stadium:*












































































































Source


----------



## AlekseyVT

*YAROSLAVL*

*Volga cluster*

_“It would be nice to go to Yaroslavl and try my luck with my aunt the Countess. My aunt is very, very rich”. (Anton Chekhov, “The Cherry Orchard”)_

*Founded in:* 1010
*Population:* 591.374 (2011)
*Distance to Moscow:* 270 km.

In 2010, Yaroslavl celebrated its 1000-year anniversary. The city is a jewel in the famous “Golden Ring” - a string of beautiful medieval Russian cities around Moscow (like Uglich, Rostov-the-Great, Suzdal and Vladimir). It boasts many well-preserved onion-domed churches and incredible views of the Volga River. Football fans from all over the world will be able to discover and experience ancient and traditional Russia in its purest form. The city centre of Yaroslavl is a UNESCO World Heritage site. 

Alexandre Dumas, the author of _“The Three Musketeers”_, visited Yaroslavl in 1858 and was impressed by the city’s beauty and charm. One of its oldest structures is the 13th century Cathedral at the Saviour Monastery. A great manuscript of Old Russian literature, _“The Tale of Igor’s Campaign”_, was discovered there in the 18th century.

International tourism is one of the city’s key industries. About a million tourists come to Yaroslavl each year. In 2013 a high-speed train service will be launched between Yaroslavl and Moscow, cutting the journey time to two hours. 









FIFA


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Monument to Grand Prince Yaroslav the Wise - the founder of city:*








IM

*Volga Embankment:*








Светлана!!!

*Volkov Theatre is the oldest theatre in Russia (founded in 1750):*








Anna Yarosalvna

*Halberd-carrying bear is an official symbol of Yaroslavl:*








Anna Yarosalvna


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Moscow Rail Terminal in Yaroslavl is one of the oldest in Russia (opened in 1870):*








Link

*Yaroslavl's Main Rail Terminal (opened in 1898):*








Wikipedia

*New Planetarium named after Valentina Tereshkova - the first woman in space, who is native of Yaroslavl Region (opened on April 7, 2011):*








annaordman

*Restored Assumption Cathedral and WWII memorial near Eternal Flame:*








s-s-nega


----------



## AlekseyVT

*May 15, 2012. The visit of FIFA delegation at the Shinnik Stadium, which waiting for reconstruction to WC2018:*






















































YarRegion


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Video presentation of the project of reconstruction:*



























YarRegion


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Yaroslavl Spit (the oldest part of city at the confluence of the Volga and Korotosl Rivers), a potential venue for a Russia 2018 Fan Fest:*


















Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Walking through the historical centre of city:*






















































Photos by Alexander Pogorelov for YarReg.ru


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Press conference:*













































Photos by Alexander Pogorelov for YarReg.ru


----------



## apinamies

How many stadiums will be used in Moscow? (in world cup)


----------



## AlekseyVT

apinamies said:


> How many stadiums will be used in Moscow? (in world cup)


Two: 
1) Luzhniki;
2) Spartak or Dynamo.


----------



## Mr.Underground

AlekseyVT said:


> Two:
> 1) Luzhniki;
> 2) Spartak or Dynamo.


And about that stadium in the metropolitan area? Any news?


----------



## AlekseyVT

Mr.Underground said:


> And about that stadium in the metropolitan area? Any news?


There are no any news because this stadium was a myth from beginning. Finally, in October 2011 Governor of Moscow Region Boris Gromov officially announced about rejection of this idea due to its obvious unprofitability.


----------



## Mr.Underground

Aleksey, what will be the most important project about infrastructures and public transport linked to FIFA World Cup?


----------



## AlekseyVT

Mr.Underground said:


> Aleksey, what will be the most important project about infrastructures and public transport linked to FIFA World Cup?


Are you referring to a specific city or general situation?


----------



## Mr.Underground

AlekseyVT said:


> Are you referring to a specific city or general situation?


Moscow in particular.


----------



## Mr.Underground

And do you confirm the "death" of monorail, considered too slow?


----------



## AlekseyVT

Mr.Underground said:


> Moscow in particular.


I don't think that Moscow need in any fundamental changes as it already have world-class infrastructure (probably, it's need to update transport rolling stock and improve road surface). As for transport links - all three proposed stadiums will be located near Metro stations, which were built specially for its serving. "Dynamo" station was opened in 1938, "Sportivnaya" ("Sportive") station - in 1957. The uncompleted station near future Spartak Stadium was partially built in 1970s (platform without exit). So, it's need just to finish its construction.

As for other cities - I'm think the priority goals should to be construction of modern airport complexes (it's too outdated in most of proposed city) as well as development of railway service and urban transport communication.



Mr.Underground said:


> And do you confirm the "death" of monorail, considered too slow?


As monorail has no any relation to the WC2018 in Moscow, it's better to discuss its problems in the _Subway and Urban Transport_ section.


----------



## AlekseyVT

AlekseyVT said:


> As for other cities - I'm think the priority goals should to be construction of modern airport complexes (it's too outdated in most of proposed city) as well as development of railway service and urban transport communication.


+ Hotel infrastructure, of course. It also needs serious improvements.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Yaroslavl ready for major work*

_(LOC) Tuesday 15 May 2012_

On 15 May, a delegation of senior officials from the 2018 FIFA World Cup Russia™ Local Organising Committee (LOC) and experts from FIFA paid an inspection visit to Yaroslavl. Situated 270 km from Moscow, the city is a well-known tourist destination – in 2011, it hosted 1.8 million tourists. 

The delegation, led by Russia 2018 LOC CEO Alexey Sorokin and FIFA’s head of department for the 2014, 2018 and 2022 FIFA World Cups, Jurgen Muller, began its inspection of Yaroslavl with a visit to the Shinnik Stadium. The main architectural focus of the reconstruction plan for the stadium, whose capacity will be raised to 45.000, is to create a common space across the south, west, north and east stands by covering them with a single roof. The pitch will be lowered by 4.75 metres, while the athletics track will disappear.

“We were very serious in the way we went about choosing the location for the World Cup stadium. We carried out some sociological research, which showed that most local people favoured the stadium being in the centre of Yaroslavl. That will ensure maximum transport access and convenience. On top of that, Shinnik has a rich football history, and the people of Yaroslavl have been going there to support their team for more than 50 years,” stressed Yaroslavl Region Deputy Governor Viktor Kostin, as he presented the stadium reconstruction plan.

The inspection continued with a visit to Tunoshna Airport, which, by 2018, under current plans, will have a temporary terminal which will be able to handle up to 10.000 passengers at peak times ahead of matches.

The delegation then moved on to one of Yaroslavl’s most picturesque locations, the Strelka (Spit), at the confluence of the Volga and Kotorosl Rivers. The area has been designated as a potential fan zone for Russia 2018. Organisers plan to erect several separate concert stages there, as well as giant screens where fans will be able to watch matches during FIFA’s flagship event.

The Governor of Yaroslavl Region, Sergey Yastrebov, gave the following assessment of Yaroslavl’s chances of hosting Russia 2018 matches: 

“We’ve got some major work to do. Most local people want Yaroslavl to be a Russia 2018 host city. And by working together and pooling our efforts, and with FIFA’s support, we’re ready to work hard to ensure that Yaroslavl is included in the list of host cities. Yaroslavl has experience of planning its Millennium celebrations in 2010, and everything that was done at the time is now helping to develop the region’s economy, attract tourists and boost investment. What will be done ahead of the World Cup will take Yaroslavl to a new level, and will serve the city and the region for a long time to come.” 

Yaroslavl was the sixth stop on the LOC/FIFA inspection tour. The delegation has already visited Krasnodar, Rostov-on-Don, Saint Petersburg, Kaliningrad and Yekaterinburg.









FIFA


----------



## AlekseyVT

del


----------



## AlekseyVT

*MOSCOW*

*Central cluster*

_“I am not able to fully convey my impression of this city - it is the incarnation of beauty!” (Napoléon) _

*Founded in:* 1147
*Population:* 11.612.943 (2012)

Founded in the 12th century, Moscow is the capital of the Russian Federation and one of the most renowned and fascinating cities in the world. It is a dynamic 21st century metropolis showcasing some of the world’s best shopping, nightlife, restaurants and culture. Moscow welcomes over four million tourists each year. 

Home to over 130 nationalities and 11 million residents, Moscow is served by three international airports and the world’s second busiest underground system. If one hasn’t visited Moscow lately, one hasn’t visited Moscow. 

The city is blessed with beautiful architecture and such renowned cultural landmarks as the Bolshoi Theatre, the Kremlin, the Pushkin Fine Arts Museum and the Tretyakov Gallery, to name but a few. Moscow is also home to three UNESCO World Heritage sites, including the Kremlin and Red Square. The colourful St. Basil’s Cathedral on Red Square is the symbol of both Moscow and Russia. 

Luzhniki Stadium is located at the centre of Moscow’s 145-hectare Olympic complex, one of the largest sports complexes in the world. Luzhniki Stadium will be the main venue and the heart of the 2018 FIFA World Cup™ tournament, used for the Opening Match, a semi-final and the Final. The Luzhniki sports complex stretches along the Moscow River and lies opposite the beautiful Sparrow Hills Natural Park. The majestic Moscow State University observation area overlooks the stadium. 

Moscow is surrounded by satellite towns and neighbourhoods that comprise Moscow Region. Visitors can travel by bus or train to the small Russian cities as old as Moscow, and bursting with history and charm.









FIFA


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Monument to Grand Prince Yuri Dolgorukiy - the founder of Moscow:*








evge-chesnokov

*New Maidens Convent (UNESCO World Heritage Site) was founded in 1524 in commemoration of the victory in Russo-Lithuanian War:*








lotte1

*Church of the Ascension in Kolomenskoye (UNESCO World Heritage Site) was built in 1528-1532:*








aleks-mashtakova

*Saint Basil's Cathedral was built in 1555-1561 in order to commemorate Russian victory over Kazan and Astrakhan Khanates:*








Татьяна Мельник

*Kazan Cathedral on Red Square was founded in 1625 by Prince Dmitry Pozharsky in order to commemorate Russian victory over Polish-Lithuanian invaders:*








Татьяна Мельник

*Triumphal Arch of Moscow was built in 1829-1834 in order to commemorate Russian victory over Napoléon's Grande Armée:*








wiiiiii

*Monument to Marshal Georgy Zhukov was opened on May 8, 1995 to the 50-anniversary of Soviet Victory in World War II:*








Зелена


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Bolshoy Theatre (founded in 1776 by Prince Pyotr Urusov and Michael Maddox):*








VanFisherman

*State Tretyakov Gallery (founded in 1856 by Pavel Tretyakov; opened in 1893):*








elochka-7

*State Pushkin Museum of Fine Arts (founded by Ivan Tsvetaev; opened in 1912):*








Wikipedoa


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Leningrad Rail Terminal (built in 1844-1849 by Konstantin Thon and Rudolf Zhelyazevich; opened on November 1, 1851):*








tyul-tatiana-vl

*Yaroslavl Rail Terminal (built in 1860-1862 by Roman Kuzmin; opened on August 18, 1862; rebuilt in 1902-1904 by Fyodor Schechtel):*








Link

*Kazan Rail Terminal (built in 1862-1864 by Matvey Levestam; opened on July 20, 1862; rebuilt in 1913-1940 by Alexey Shchusev):*








tyul-tatiana-vl

*Belarus Rail Terminal (built in 1869-1870; opened on September 19, 1870; rebuilt in 1907-1912 by Ivan Strukov; reopened on February 26, 1912):*








Ecoguild

*Pavelets Rail Terminal (built in 1897-1900 by Alexander Krasovsky; opened on September 1, 1900; rebuilt in 1982-1987 by A. Gurkov, S. Kuznetsova and A. Vorontsov; reopened on November 3, 1987):*








tatiana-56

*Kiev Rail Terminal (built in 1914-1918 by engineer Vladimir Shukhov and architect Ivan Rerberg with participation of Vyacheslav Oltarzhevsky; opened on February 18, 1918; modified in 1940-1945 by Dmitry Chechulin):*








Bestroom


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Vnukovo International Airport (opened on July 1, 1941):*








Wikipedia

*Sheremetyevo International Airport (opened on August 11, 1959):*








Wikipedia

*Domodedovo International Airport (opened on March 25, 1964):*








Александр Потапов

*The vestibule of Metro station "Komsomolskaya" (built in early 1950s by Alexey Shchusev; opened on January 30, 1952):*








Wikipedia


----------



## AlekseyVT

*'Imperfect' Moscow to Host World Cup Final*

_MOSCOW, May 16 (RIA Novosti)_

Transport problems mean that Moscow is not a perfect city to host games in the 2018 World Cup, but the situation will improve by the time of the tournament, FIFA official Jurgen Muller said Wednesday.

Muller is leading a FIFA delegation visiting 13 candidate cities in Russia to eventually settle on a final 11. The delegation is scheduled to inspect three stadiums Wednesday in Moscow, a city notorious for traffic jams. Like cities hosting games at the 2014 World Cup in Brazil, Moscow has its drawbacks, Muller said.

“Moscow is a big city, and this is not to ignore," he said. "But we are organizing World Cups in Rio de Janeiro and São Paulo, so we cannot give a World Cup to the perfect environment,” said Muller, who heads FIFA's department organizing the next three World Cups. “It’s part of everybody’s life, I’m sure there will be a solution found.”

Hosting the 2017 Confederations Cup would provide a crucial test for attempts to avoid gridlock in Moscow’s transport network, the head of the Russia 2018 organizing committee, Alexei Sorokin, suggested. “I think that this question of transport logistics will be solved closer to the time when we host the Confederations Cup,” he said.

Sorokin confirmed that Russia 2018 and FIFA were not looking at any other stadiums to host the final beside Moscow’s Luzhniki, as it would be the only ground in Russia with sufficient capacity. “This stadium is the only one that will be capable of holding the necessary number of spectators for the final. That’s 80.000 people,” he said. “As far as we know, there are no plans to build another stadium like it in the Russian Federation.”

"Including Luzhniki in the final list of stadiums was “obvious,” Muller said. Muller would not be drawn on whether or not the FIFA delegation had been satisfied with what it had seen in Russia so far, saying that the public would have to wait for the officials to visit all 13 candidate cities.

*“You are like my daughter, she likes to open the Christmas gift always in summer,” he chided journalists. “We cannot reply, it would not be fair to the other cities.”*

*The FIFA delegation canceled its April visit to the southern city of Sochi after its flight was unable to land in heavy fog, and this will be rescheduled for “the end of May, the start of June”, Sorokin said.*

At least two of the 14 candidate stadiums in 13 cities will be cut from the final roster by FIFA’s executive committee. Current plans envisage 12 grounds being used, as stated when Russia bid for the tournament, Sorokin said.

The delegation has already visited the cities of Krasnodar, Rostov-on-Don, St. Petersburg, Kaliningrad, Yekaterinburg and Yaroslavl and is yet to see Kazan, Nizhny Novgorod, Saransk, Samara and Volgograd, which are all included in a planned five-day whistle-stop tour in late June.

RIA-Novosti


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The venue for a Russia 2018 Fan Fest:*








Wind Dream









Venira









Wikipedia









shakirt









evge-chesnokov


----------



## AlekseyVT

Vesti


----------



## Zorba

Russia is an amazing country. I really hope I'll have a chance to go to the World Cup. The stadiums look great!:cheers:


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Moscow presents stadia options for 2018*

_(LOC) Wednesday 16 May 2012_

On 16 May a delegation of senior officials from the 2018 FIFA World Cup Russia™ Local Organising Committee (LOC) and experts from FIFA visited Moscow, the latest stop on an inspection tour which will help them identify the host cities for the tournament. 

Moscow occupies a key role in the organisers' plans for Russia 2018. The Russian capital will be the venue for the opening match and the final, and will also host a series of extremely important events directly relating to the tournament.

*Moscow is expected to contribute three stadia to Russia's hosting of FIFA's flagship event.* One is the legendary Luzhniki stadium. The other two, the arenas used by the Spartak and Dinamo football clubs, are currently being built or rebuilt.

Luzhniki is at the very heart of sporting life in Moscow. The stadium played host to some of the key events during the 1980 Summer Olympics, and also staged the 2008 UEFA Champions League final. It will be redeveloped in time for Russia 2018, with the capacity being boosted to 89.000. The work is planned to end in 2016, ahead of the FIFA Confederations Cup.

Spartak's new 45.000-seat stadium is scheduled to be ready by the end of 2013. By that time, a new underground station may have entered into service in its immediate vicinity.

Dinamo's arena, a ten-minute drive from the city centre, was built back in 1928, and is the oldest in Moscow. But by 2016, once large-scale reconstruction work has been completed, it will be transformed into a super-modern multifunctional stadium accommodating up to 45.240 people.

*Asked how many stadia would be included in the final concept plan for the tournament, the CEO of the Russia 2018 LOC, Alexey Sorokin, said: “We don't know the final line-up yet, because we're still in the middle of the process. We have selection criteria, and we have a commission which is travelling around all the cities and systematically studying the situation in each region. Previous tournaments used 10 or 12 stadia. The final number will be within that range. But something unconventional could also happen. FIFA is ready to listen and enter into dialogue.”*

At the end of the visit to Moscow, FIFA's head of department for the 2014, 2018 and 2022 FIFA World Cups, Jurgen Muller, had this to say about transport arrangements for Russia 2018: “It's not only candidate [cities] that are completely and utterly perfect that can win the right to host the World Cup. Everyone has to deal with problems like these. And I have no doubt that, by the 2018 World Cup, Moscow will come up with a solution.”









FIFA


----------



## whiteguard

Yekaterinburg is quasi certain to drop out.
The thing is local authorities have nothing to gain from WC 2018:
- all basic infrastructure is in place so no transfers will come from the federal budget. The city only needs an extension of the underground but the state will not increase subsidies on the basis of a WC
- the only benefit would be a federal subsidy for the new stadium, but the thing is the city does not need it. As a frequent traveller to the Ural and Siberian cities I can witness- football is absolutely unpopular there. Ice hockey is king and football is considered for pussies (and arrogant Muscovites). In fact theres is only one truly footballing region in Russia - European South, a belt from Voronezh and Samara in the north to Sochi and Makhachkala in the south


----------



## Knitemplar

Ekaterinburg is a city with bad juju. That's where they massacred the last Tsar and his family; and Gary Powers was shot down there in 1960.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Knitemplar said:


> Ekaterinburg is a city with bad juju. That's where they massacred the last Tsar and his family....


But it can be said about some other large cities (including London and Paris) 



Knitemplar said:


> ... and Gary Powers was shot down there in 1960.


What???? 

This only proves that Yekaterinburg is a city with very good juju! After this, nobody of American spy-pilots invaded into our airspace during last 52 years :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## vanbasten88

Zorba said:


> Russia is an amazing country. I really hope I'll have a chance to go to the World Cup. The stadiums look great!:cheers:


Russia is one of those places I've always wanted to visit. I'm a child of the 80s so I grew up when the USSR was always the bogey-man. I cant wait to see Moscow especially, but hopefully some other places with my own eyes in 2018. I'm not too fond of Russia's air safety record so I plan to fly from Australia to Italy or Germany and catch the fast trains in. Q for the Europeans here: is that possible? :cheers:
I am not planning on going to Qatar in 2022:bash: so Russia 2018 might be my last WC for a bit. I've got a feeling I'm not the only one thinking like that so it should be a great party


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Yaroslavl presentation:*





*P.S. I'm very hope that they will change the project of stadium. At least, Mayor of Yaroslavl already invited Dutch specialists for the new project of reconstruction (with retractable roof). I hope their words will be heard.*


----------



## borza

vanbasten88 said:


> Russia is one of those places I've always wanted to visit. I'm a child of the 80s so I grew up when the USSR was always the bogey-man. I cant wait to see Moscow especially, but hopefully some other places with my own eyes in 2018. I'm not too fond of Russia's air safety record so I plan to fly from Australia to Italy or Germany and catch the fast trains in. Q for the Europeans here: is that possible? :cheers:
> I am not planning on going to Qatar in 2022:bash: so Russia 2018 might be my last WC for a bit. I've got a feeling I'm not the only one thinking like that so it should be a great party


It is definitely safe if you you fly with foreign airline for example Cathay Pacific or Singapore Airlines for example. It is also really safe to fly with decent Russian carriers such as Aeroflot, Transaero or S7 on domestic flights, they all are members of different alliances and all have a good safety record, check the recent ratings.
It is not really possible to go by train from Europe, but the Russian train infrastructure is really efficient. 
I fly often to Russia and use always one of these 3 Russian airlines and the service is often better than of some others western Europe airlines. I wouldn't worry to much about the safety, which will be definitely improved towards the WC


----------



## AlekseyVT

*May 23, 2012. Saint Petersburg:*
































































Ignat Chernyaev


----------



## AlekseyVT

*May 2012. "Fisht" Olympic Stadium in Sochi*
































































Link


----------



## MS20

^It looks like a part of the stadium collapsed.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*YEKATERINBURG*

*The project of fan zone for WC2018 at the Istorichesky (Historical) Square:*





As it can be seen - comparing with other Russian candidate cities, Yekaterinburg officials offered an interesting and more difficult in technical sense project. According to this project, at the Historical Square water surface of Iset River will be covered with temporary overlaps of durable material for increasing of the total area of fan zone.


----------



## bieber

*VTB Arena*


----------



## bieber

AlekseyVT said:


> You need to load your picture at the one of photo sharing websites. After this, you should get hyperlink at this picture and to paste hyperlink at SSC forum with using tag "img".










hno:


----------



## AlekseyVT

bieber said:


> hno:


For getting Hyperlink from Picasa, you should move mouse cursor on the photo window, click on right button of mouse and choose "Properties". There will be information "address (URL)". You should copy it and to paste between tags







.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*May 31, 2012. Saransk, "Yubileyny" ("Jubilee") Stadium:*








Alex Gerin









Alex Gerin









Alex Gerin









Alex Gerin









Alex Gerin









Alex Gerin


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Kazan:*


----------



## bieber




----------



## AlekseyVT

bieber said:


>


^^
*Training Facility (VTB Arena - Central Dynamo Stadium):*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Kazan:*


alar


alar


----------



## bieber

Normally I am not too stupid in IT, but I put the URL exactly as you told me (between img/) and I get the small square with the red cross !!! and the message that I am not authorized for such an operation.... Did you ask for a special authorization for attaching images? I have ask the administrator but I did not get any answer


----------



## AlekseyVT

bieber said:


> Normally I am not too stupid in IT, but I put the URL exactly as you told me (between img/) and I get the small square with the red cross !!! and the message that I am not authorized for such an operation.... Did you ask for a special authorization for attaching images? I have ask the administrator but I did not get any answer


*bieber,* please move your mouse cursor at any photo at current page. After this, click on the right button and choose "Properties" (may be, in English version it have another name like "Means" or something similar). The hyperlink at this photo will be written in the pop-up window.

For example, the hyperlinks at two photos from my post #1148:
http://s019.radikal.ru/i609/1206/32/fef8bc6711de.jpg
http://s019.radikal.ru/i634/1206/7d/1ba0a0a10e7e.jpg

Sorry, but I can not help you more. My English is very limited. 

If somebody can help, I ask him to send PM to *bieber*.


----------



## coth

bieber said:


> Normally I am not too stupid in IT, but I put the URL exactly as you told me (between img/) and I get the small square with the red cross !!! and the message that I am not authorized for such an operation.... Did you ask for a special authorization for attaching images? I have ask the administrator but I did not get any answer


well, you obviously does not understand difference between page link and image link. you linking page as an image.


if you using chrome, opera or firefox and there is no copy prevention script you can simply right click on image and copy image location (firefox), copy image url (chrome), copy image address (opera)


----------



## bieber

https://picasaweb.google.com/109590034137820896773/StadiumArena?authkey=Gv1sRgCIiBm--2n7eITw


----------



## bieber

coth said:


> well, you obviously does not understand difference between page link and image link. you linking page as an image.
> 
> 
> if you using chrome, opera or firefox and there is no copy prevention script you can simply right click on image and copy image location (firefox), copy image url (chrome), copy image address (opera)


When I copy the URL-link using the tag "Insert Link", I get the link written in the post as an hyperlink!
I would like to have it like Aleksey like an image in the post...
I begin to be crazy with this application, it am obset because I have a lot of stadia image as I am specialized in conception of stadia!


----------



## fabri421

bieber said:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/109590034137820896773/StadiumArena?authkey=Gv1sRgCIiBm--2n7eITw


----------



## AlekseyVT

*June 8, 2012. Kazan:*









alar









RENALD









RENALD









RENALD









RENALD









RENALD









RENALD









RENALD









RENALD









RENALD


----------



## ultEmate

bieber said:


> When I copy the URL-link using the tag "Insert Link", I get the link written in the post as an hyperlink!
> I would like to have it like Aleksey like an image in the post...
> I begin to be crazy with this application, it am obset because I have a lot of stadia image as I am specialized in conception of stadia!


Do you have pics of the multi-purpose arena? Where are you getting them from? Anyway, thanks!


----------



## bieber

*VTB arena*



ultEmate said:


> Do you have pics of the multi-purpose arena? Where are you getting them from? Anyway, thanks!


----------



## bieber

*VTB arena pie*



ultEmate said:


> Do you have pics of the multi-purpose arena? Where are you getting them from? Anyway, thanks!


----------



## Mr.Underground

edit


----------



## AlekseyVT

*June 8, 2012. Kazan:*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*SAMARA*

*Volga cluster*

_“The Tsar established this city to protect the honest merchants and traders from all sorts of brigands and troublemakers along the Volga” (from the decree of the Tsar Feodor Ioannovich, 1586). _

*Founded in:* 1586
*Population:* 1.164.896 (2010)
*Distance to Moscow:* 1057 km.

Samara is the capital of the Samara Region and is home to 1.16 million people. Samara is one of the most prominent Volga Region cities and it is famous as Russia’s aerospace centre. 

During World War II, Samara became a "second capital" of Russia as all government departments and diplomatic corps were evacuated there from Moscow. Places of interest for visitors include the massive 37-metre deep Stalin’s bunker and the beautiful nature preserve, Zhiguli Hills, on the Volga River.

Samara is an ideal city to enjoy the magnificent Volga River, the largest in Europe. The river is almost 2 kilometres wide here and has been a source of inspiration for poets and artists for centuries.

An iconic landmark of Samara is a 68-metre, 20-ton monument of the "Soyuz" carrier rocket, built to commemorate Yuri Gagarin’s space flight. 

Samara is a major transport hub thanks to its international airport, major railway station and busy river port.









FIFA


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Samara' embankment is considered the most beautiful embankment of Volga River. It's a Russia' most longest embankment (length - 5 km):*








Nikola-Kot.63









Nikola-Kot.63









Людмила









Людмила









Людмила









Людмила


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Zhiguli Hills:*








Wikipedia









Nikola-Kot.63









pinp2011

*Zhiguli Brewery (founded by Alfred von Vacano in 1880; launched on March 7, 1881):*








Людмила


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Samara Academic Drama Theatre named after Maxim Gorky (founded in 1851; its building was built in 1886-1888 by Mikhail Chichagov):* 








♥Ириша**А.И.П.**

*Multifigure equestrian monument to legendary Red Army commander Vasily Chapayev (1887-1919) made by sculptor Matvey Manizer was opened on November 6, 1932:*








ru monument









ru monument









olgasherevenya

*Samara State Philharmonia (founded on April 5, 1940; its building was built in 1907 by Platon Shamansky and rebuilt in 1975-1988 by Yury Khramov):*








Людмила


----------



## TEBC

russia hotels report for WC

http://www.deloitte.com/assets/Dcom...tl_Brochure_Hotels-Football_13.10.2011_EN.pdf


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Kuybyshev Square, a potential venue for a Russia 2018 Fan Fest, is a biggest square in Russia (area - 174.000 m²): This is a 6th largest square in the world and 2nd in Europe after Warsaw's Parade Square:*








Людмила

*The monument to Russian revolutionary Valerian Kuybyshev (1888-1935) made by sculptor Matvey Manizer was opened on November 5, 1938 near theatre building. From 1935 to 1991 the city was known as Kuybyshev in his honour:*








leoligra

*Samara Academic Opera and Ballet Theatre (opened on June 1, 1931; its building was built by Nikolay Katsenelenbogen and Noi Trotsky in 1936-1938 and modified in 2006-2010):*








Надежда

*Stalin’s bunker was built in 1941-1942 at the depth 37 metres and was commissioned on January 6, 1943. For comparison, the workplaces of Churchill and Roosevelt were at the 2nd underground floor and depth of Hitler's bunker was just 17 m. During World War II, Kuybyshev (Samara) was chosen to be the capital of the Soviet Union in the case if Moscow would be captured by the Nazi aggressors. Kuybyshev remained the alternative capital of the Soviet Union until the summer of 1943, when everything was moved back to Moscow:*








VovanJorf


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Stella "Shallop" was made by Anatoly Yankin and Igor Galakhov in 1986 to commemorate 400-anniversary of Samara:*








Ulyanabagrova

*High-relief "Mourning Motherland" was made by Pavel Bondarenko and Oleg Kiryukhin to the 30-anniversary of the beginning of Great Patriotic War. Eternal flame of monument was lit on September 5, 1971. Church of St. George was built by Yuri Kharitonov in 1999-2001 and was opened on May 6, 2001 to commemorate 56-anniversary of Soviet Victory in WWII:*








S E L E N A

*Monument to Ilyushin Il-2 ground-attack aircraft (manufactured by Kuybyshev Aviation Plant №18 in WWII years) was opened on May 9, 1975 to commemorate 30-anniversary of Soviet Victory in WWII:*








S E L E N A

*Monument of Glory on the Glory Square made by Pavel Bondarenko and Oleg Kiryukhin was opened on September 5, 1971:*








Людмила

*The worker who holding wings in the raised hands is symbolizes a great contribution of Samara citizens to the creation of aviation industry of the country:*








Татьяна Карачкова (КараТ)

*The monument to R-7 carrier rocket (manufactured by Progress State Research and Production Rocket Space Center in Samara) was opened on October 1, 2001 to commemorate 40-anniversary of Yuri Gagarin’s space flight:*








Wikipedia

*The Museum and Exhibition Center "Space Samara" was opened on April 12, 2007. It dedicated to the great contribution of Samara into creation of space industry of the country:*








Wikipedia


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Metro station "Pobeda" ("Victory") dedicated to the Soviet victory in WWII is the one of first Metro stations in the city (opened on December 26, 1987; architect - Alexey Gerasimov):*








Битцевский панк

*Metro station "Moskovskaya" ("Moscow") was opened on December 27, 2002 (architect - Alexey Morgun):*








Битцевский панк

*Metro station "Rossiyskaya" ("Russian") was opened on December 26, 2007 (architects - Nina Sosnina and Natalya Savosina):*








Битцевский панк

*The presentation of the new tram rolling stock:*








Андрей Киняев

*Samara Rail Terminal (built in 1875-1876 by Nikolai de Rochefort; opened on January 13, 1877; rebuilt in 1996-2001 by Yury Khramov; construction was finished on December 24, 2001):*








samara









Karamsin

*This is a one of the largest and tallest Rail Terminals in the world:*








hippy-s-detstva


----------



## AlekseyVT

*FC "Krylia Sovetov" ("Soviet Wings") Samara was founded in 1942. "Krylia Sovetov" participated in 48 championships of the USSR and 13 Russian Championships, as well as 43 USSR Cups and 13 Russian Cups. In 2004 they finished third in the Russian Premier League (best result in the club history), and their home stadium "Metallurg" became the most visited stadium of Eastern Europe (average attendance - 25.333).*









kc-camapa









sjv









63region


----------



## AlekseyVT

*June 20, 2012. Russia 2018 LOC and FIFA delegation begins its inspection visit to Saransk:*








FIFA

*Vladimir Volkov, Head of Mordovia Republic (right), and Russia 2018 LOC and FIFA delegation during inspection visit to Saransk:*








FIFA

*Saransk’s stadium construction started in 2010:*








FIFA

*Saransk’s stadium to host first football matches in 2015:*








FIFA

*Vladimir Volkov, Head of Mordovia Republic (left), gave a tour on Saransk to Russia 2018 LOC and FIFA delegation:*








FIFA

*Alexey Sorokin, Russia 2018 LOC CEO, Jurgen Muller, Head of FIFA World Cups 2014, 2018 and 2022 and Vladimir Volkov, Head of Mordovia Republic (left to right), talking to the media in Saransk during the inspection visit:*








FIFA

*2018 FIFA World Cup hosting concept in Saransk was presented to Russia 2018 LOC and FIFA experts:*








FIFA


----------



## AlekseyVT

*June 21, 2012. The territory of Samara' River port which will be totally reconstructed during construction of the football stadium:*








63.ru









63.ru









63.ru









63.ru









63.ru









63.ru


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The visit of FIFA delegation:*








63.ru









63.ru









vninform









vninform


----------



## AlekseyVT

*The project of football stadium at Strelka (Spit), a site of the confluence of Volga and Samara Rivers:*








FIFA









city.samara









63.ru









63.ru


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Alexey Sorokin, Russia 2018 LOC CEO and Jurgen Muller, Head of FIFA World Cups 2014, 2018 and 2022 are visiting Kuybyshev Square which is proposed by Samara as a 2018 FIFA World Cup fan-zone:*








FIFA









vninform









vninform


----------



## AlekseyVT

vninform









vninform









Link









ton63


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Kuybyshev Square proposed for the 2018 FIFA World Cup fan-zone:*








FIFA









city.samara









vninform









samru









vninform









vninform









samru


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Nikolay Merkushkin, Governor of Samara Region (third from right, 2nd row), meets Russia 2018 LOC and FIFA delegation:*








FIFA

*2018 World Cup hosting concept presentation of Samara:*








FIFA









city.samara









city.samara









city.samara









city.samara

*Alexey Sorokin, Russia 2018 LOC CEO, Jurgen Muller, Head of FIFA World Cups 2014, 2018 and 2022, and Nikolay Merkushkin, Governor of Samara Region (left to right), talking to media in Samara during the inspection visit:*








FIFA









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Samara ready to offer stunning stadium venue*

_(LOC) Thursday 21 June 2012_

A delegation of senior officials from the 2018 FIFA World Cup Russia™ Local Organising Committee (LOC) and experts from FIFA paid an inspection visit to Samara on 21 June, as part of the process of selecting the cities that will be hosting matches at FIFA’s showpiece event.

Their first stop was the site chosen for the construction of a 45.000-seater stadium, on the stretch of land where the Volga and Samara Rivers meet. The design process will be starting in the near future, with construction of the stadium and development of the local area due to begin in late 2013. The new stadium is scheduled to be delivered in late 2016 or early 2017. Aside from the stadium itself, the organisers plan to use the area to build hotels for the teams and training pitches, as well as improving the embankment.

The new arena should become home to "Krylia Sovetov" Samara, traditionally one of Russia's best-supported football clubs. The stadium may also be used to stage matches involving the Russian national team. A new museum featuring the history of Samara football, conceived by local fans, will be opening not far from the arena.

After seeing the construction site for the FIFA World Cup stadium, the delegation visited Kuybyshev Square, which is being considered as a possible FIFA World Cup Fan Zone. The square covers a massive 17.5 hectares, which makes it second largest in Europe and one of the largest in the world. During Russia 2018, organisers plan to install four giant screens and set up covered stands.

In total, a fan festival on Kuybyshev Square could involve up to 200.000 people. Presenting the Fan Zone project to the delegation, Samara’s Mayor, Dmitry Azarov, said: “I’m sure that our extensive experience of staging events in our city’s main square will mean that we can make a success of it.”

During a presentation of their blueprint for Samara’s hosting of 2018 FIFA World Cup matches, the region’s top officials outlined their plans to modernise the local transport infrastructure. A planned rail link will connect Samara’s Kurumoch Airport with the new football stadium in the area between the two rivers.

The airport complex will be also modernised by 2018: there are plans to build a new terminal, a four-star hotel, a business centre and a multi-storey car park. In addition, there are also plans to use river transport to move fans around Samara.

“Football’s World Cup places a huge burden on a city’s transport system and accommodation options,” said the CEO of the Russia 2018 LOC, Alexey Sorokin. “World Cups attract massive numbers of guests. It’s important for us to ready the infrastructure to withstand this sort of pressure. That’s something which we’re paying attention to in all the cities.”

“The most important thing for Samara is to equip the city and the nearby areas with transport arteries, so that fans can travel quickly to the airport and the stadium, and around the city,” Governor of Samara Region, Nikolay Merkushkin, told the delegation as he summed up the visit. “That’s the most expensive and complex aspect of this issue. Overall, I hope that Samara will definitely get the chance to host matches at Russia 2018.” 









FIFA


----------



## ultEmate

Sochi. Olympic stadium (40 000). June 2012th.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Few more pics of Samara project:*








KP









KP









KP


----------



## AlekseyVT

*RUSSIA*

_*(A brief summary of the current situation in the Russian city candidates for the three months before declaring of the official FIFA decision)*_

*Founded in:* 862
*Population:* 143.030.106 (2012)
*Area:* 17.098.246 km²
*Capital:* Moscow (population - 11.514.330 people)

Russia will offer international visitors the most dynamic possible experience of the 2018 FIFA World Cup™. Spectators, athletes and officials will enjoy a rich and varied experience amid the unique geography and diverse cultures of the host cities.

*• Largest country in the world
• Longest national border in the world
• 18 neighbouring countries*

*Geography*

Russia is vast. Russia is endless. Russia is timeless and eternal. Yet Russia can still surprise. Bounded by 12 seas of the Atlantic, Arctic and Pacific Oceans, the country’s 17.1 million km² include one-eighth of the earth’s inhabited surface area.

Russia is a country of incomparable beauty, variety and extremes, encompassing the snow-capped peaks of the Ural and Caucasus mountains, the seemingly infinite Siberian forests, the broad rivers stretching across the continent and the deserts and grasslands of its central steppe. Russia is the land of Lake Baikal - the deepest and purest on earth - and of the Volga, the longest river in Europe.

No other country extends across nine of the earth’s twenty-four standard time zones; as Russians in Vladivostok sit down to enjoy their evening family meals, their countrymen in Kaliningrad are rising to greet the sun’s morning rays.

*Population*

Russia’s people are as astoundingly diverse as their country. Across this immense land live 143 million people representing more than 140 nationalities and ethnic groups who speak over 100 languages and embody a wide range of beliefs, customs and historical legacies. Around 80 per cent of Russia’s population resides in the European area of the country. In terms of population, Russia is the eigth largest nation in the world.

Russia’s contribution to the world’s culture, arts and sciences is immense. Russia is home to more than 20 Nobel Prize winners, including the 20th century poets Boris Pasternak and Joseph Brodsky, scientist and human rights activist Andrei Sakharov and the first President of the USSR Mikhail Gorbachev.

Russia enjoys a strong tradition in music, literature and arts. Key figures include: composers Peter Tchaikovsky, Sergei Rakhmaninov and Dmitry Shostakovich; writers Leo Tolstoy, Fyodor Dostoyevsky and Anton Chekhov. The Bolshoi Theatre in Moscow and Mariinsky Theatre in Saint Petersburg are recognised opera and ballet brands.


















*"Millennium of Russia" monument in Veliky Novgorod (erected in 1861-1862 by Mikhail Mikeshin, Ivan Schroeder and Viktor Hartmann). It was opened on September 20, 1862 to celebrate the millennium of Rurik's arrival to Novgorod, an event traditionally taken as a starting point of Russian history. Veliky Novgorod (Novgorod-the-Great) was Russia's first capital:*








saivera


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Resources*

The dark, rich soil of Russia yields as many gifts as does the genius of its people. It is a nation richly blessed with energy and mineral resources as well as countless natural and historical wonders. The country contains 24 UNESCO World Heritage sites, 40 UNESCO Biosphere reserves, 40 national parks and 101 nature reserves. Its natural resource base includes major supplies of timber, petroleum, natural gas, coal, ores and other mineral resources.

*Sport*

Russians are both dedicated to and fascinated by sports. The country has succeeded in a wide variety of sports, consistently performing among the best nations at international competitions. 

Football, however, is the most popular sport in modern Russia. Football is universally loved and enthusiastically played year-round by the Russian people. 

The quality of Russian football is on the rise, as is the performance of the Russian national and club teams. Clubs such as CSKA Moscow and Zenit St. Petersburg (2005 and 2008 UEFA Cup winners respectively), Lokomotiv Moscow, Spartak Moscow and Rubin Kazan — with their remarkable achievements in the UEFA Champions League — rose to prominence through their success at continental level, while Russia’s national team reached the semi-finals at UEFA EURO 2008.

*1960 European Nations' Cup Final in Paris (France). USSR - Yugoslavia 2:1 OT*






*1990–91 European Cup quarter-final. Real Madrid (Spain) - Spartak Moscow (USSR) 1:3*






*1992–93 UEFA Cup 1st round playoff. Torpedo Moscow (Russia) - Manchester United (England) 0:0 OT 4:3 pen.*






*1992–93 UEFA Champions League 2nd round playoff. FC Barcelona (Spain) - CSKA Moscow (Russia) 2:3*






*1992–93 European Cup Winners' Cup quarter-final. Spartak Moscow (Russia) - Feyenoord Rotterdam (Netherlands) 3:1*






*1995–96 UEFA Cup 1st round playoff. Manchester United (England) - Rotor Volgograd (Russia) 2:2*






*1997–98 UEFA Cup quarter-final. Ajax Amsterdam (Netherlands) - Spartak Moscow (Russia) 1:3*






*1998–99 UEFA Champions League group stage. Spartak Moscow (Russia) - Real Madrid (Spain) 2:1*






*UEFA Euro 2000 qualifying match in Saint-Denis (France). France - Russia 2:3*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*2003–04 UEFA Champions League group stage. Lokomotiv Moscow (Russia) - Inter Milan (Italy) 3:0*






*2004–05 UEFA Cup final in Lisboa (Portugal). Sporting Lisboa (Portugal) - CSKA Moscow (Russia) 1:3*






*UEFA Euro 2008 qualifying match in Moscow (Russia). Russia - England 2:1*






*2007–08 UEFA Cup semi-final. Zenit Saint Petersburg (Russia) - Bayern Munich (Germany) 4:0*






*2007–08 UEFA Cup final in Manchester (England). Zenit Saint Petersburg (Russia) - Glasgow Rangers (Scotland) 2:0*






*UEFA Euro 2008 quarter-final in Basel (Switzerland). Russia - Netherlands 3:1 (OT)*






*2008 UEFA Super Cup in Monaco. Zenit Saint Petersburg (Russia) - Manchester United (England) 2:1*






*2009–10 UEFA Champions League. FC Barcelona (Spain) - Rubin Kazan (Russia) 1:2*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*1999 UEFA Futsal Championship final in Granada (Spain). Russia - Spain 3:3 OT 4:2 pen.*






*2006–07 UEFA Futsal Cup final in Murcia (Spain). Dynamo Moscow (Russia) - Boomerang Interviu Madrid (Spain) 2:1*






*2007–08 UEFA Futsal Cup final in Moscow (Russia). VIZ-Sinara Yekaterinburg (Russia) - ElPozo Murcia (Spain) 4:4 OT 3:2 pen.*






*2011 FIFA Beach Soccer World Cup final in Ravenna (Italy). Russia - Brazil 12:8*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*HOST COUNTRY CONCEPT*

*Hosting Concept*

Delivering the greatest sport to the greatest possible number of people: our compact and efficient hosting plan for the 2018 FIFA World Cup Russia™ is born of both natural geography and thoughtful design, with 13 potential host cities and stadiums in four major clusters: 

*- Central (Moscow)
- Northern (Saint Petersburg, Kaliningrad)
- Volga River (Yaroslavl, Kazan, Nizhny Novgorod, Samara, Volgograd, Saransk)
- Southern (Sochi, Rostov-on-Don, Krasnodar)
- Stand-alone city of Yekaterinburg*

*Efficiency*

From host city to host city, Russia and its people will offer many distinctive, captivating, once-in-a-lifetime experiences in a single event.

*• 4 venue clusters
• 13 Candidate host cities
• all-football stadiums*

The 2018 FIFA World Cup Russia will open to the world a country with 143 million people, spanning nine of the world’s twenty-four standard time zones, representing more than 140 ethnic groups and speaking over 100 languages. 









FIFA


----------



## AlekseyVT

*THE LIST OF HOST CITY CANDIDATES*

*1. MOSCOW (federal city) - 11.514 mln. people (1st largest city in Russia)*










*2. SAINT PETERSBURG (federal city) - 4.880 mln. people (2nd)*










*3. YEKATERINBURG (Sverdlovsk Region) - 1.350 mln. people (4th)*










*4. NIZHNY NOVGOROD (Nizhny Novgorod Region) - 1.251 mln. people (5th)*










*5. SAMARA (Samara Region) - 1.165 mln. people (6th)*










*6. KAZAN (Republic of Tatarstan) - 1.144 mln. people (8th)*










*7. ROSTOV-ON-DON (Rostov Region) - 1.090 mln. people (10th)*










*8. VOLGOGRAD (Volgograd Region) - 1.021 mln. people (12th)*










*9. KRASNODAR (Krasnodar Region) - 0.745 mln. people (17th)*










*10. YAROSLAVL (Yaroslavl Region) - 0.591 mln. people (23rd)*










*11. KALININGRAD (Kaliningrad Region) - 0.431 mln. people (40th)*










*12. SOCHI (Krasnodar Region) - 0.343 mln. people (52nd)*










*13. SARANSK (Republic of Mordovia) - 0.297 mln. people (64th)*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*RAILWAY TERMINALS OF THE CITY CANDIDATES*

*MOSCOW*

*Leningrad Railway Terminal (built in 1844-1849 by Konstantin Thon and Rudolf Zhelyazevich; opened on November 1 (13), 1851):*








tyul-tatiana-vl

*Yaroslavl Railway Terminal (built in 1860-1862 by Roman Kuzmin; opened on August 18 (30), 1862; rebuilt in 1902-1904 by Fyodor Schechtel):*








Link

*Kazan Railway Terminal (built in 1862-1864 by Matvey Levestam; opened on July 20 (August 1), 1862; rebuilt in 1913-1940 by Alexey Shchusev):*








tyul-tatiana-vl

*Belarus Railway Terminal (built in 1869-1870; opened on September 19 (October 1), 1870; rebuilt in 1907-1912 by Ivan Strukov; reopened on February 26 (March 10), 1912):*








Ecoguild

*Kursk Railway Terminal (built in 1894-1896 by N. Orlov; opened on May 25 (July 6), 1896; rebuilt by Georgy Voloshinov in 1938 and in 1972):*








Link

*Pavelets Railway Terminal (built in 1897-1900 by Alexander Krasovsky; opened on September 1 (14), 1900; rebuilt in 1982-1987 by A. Gurkov, S. Kuznetsova and A. Vorontsov; reopened on November 3, 1987):*








tatiana-56

*Riga Railway Terminal (built in 1897-1901 by Stanislaw Brzozowski and Yuli Diederichs; opened on September 11 (24), 1901):*








Link

*Savyolovo Railway Terminal (built in 1897-1902 by Alexander Sumarokov; opened on March 10 (23), 1902; rebuilt in 1987-1992 by Yakov Shamray; reopened on September 1, 1992):*








niklinkin (MaksimKa)

*Kiev Railway Terminal (built in 1914-1918 by engineer Vladimir Shukhov and architect Ivan Rerberg with participation of Vyacheslav Oltarzhevsky; opened on February 18, 1918; modified in 1940-1945 by Dmitry Chechulin):*








Bestroom


----------



## AlekseyVT

*SAINT PETERSBURG*

*Vitebsk Railway Terminal (built by Konstantin Thon in August-September 1837; opened on October 30 (November 11), 1837; rebuilt in 1849-1852 by Konstantin Thon; modified in 1874-1876 by M. Bernatsky; rebuilt in 1900-1904 by Stanislaw Brzozowski and Sima Minash; reopened on August 1 (14), 1904):*








Ivan Smelov

*Moscow Railway Terminal (built in 1847-1851 by Konstantin Thon and Rudolf Zhelyazevich; opened on November 1 (13), 1851):*








mackeewa.nina

*Baltic Railway Terminal (built in 1855-1858 by Alexander Krakau; opened on July 21 (August 2), 1857; modified in 1931-1932):*








tunieves

*Finland Railway Terminal (built in 1868-1870 by Pyotr Kupinsky; opened on February 1 (13), 1870; rebuilt in late-1950s by Pyotr Ashastin, Nikolai Baranov, Yakov Lukin and Igor Rybin; opened in June 4, 1960):*








Сергей

*Ladoga Railway Terminal (built in 2001-2003 by Nikita Yavein; opened on June 15, 2003):*








Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*OTHER CITY CANDIDATES*

*Yaroslavl, Moscow Railway Terminal (opened on February 7 (19), 1870):*








Link

*Kazan, Central Railway Terminal (built in 1893-1896 by Genrich Rusch; opened on January 23 (February 4), 1896; restored in 1993-1997):*








Wikipedia

*Yekaterinburg, Central Railway Terminal (built in 1910-1912 by Konstantin Babykin; modified in 1939 by Georgy Valenkov and Vladimir Smirnov, in 1961-1962 by V. Bezrukov, V. Rabinovich and S. Parshukov and in 1997-2001; reopened on December 28, 2001):*








NataZin

*Kaliningrad, Southern Railway Terminal (built in 1920-1929 by Ernst Richter; opened on September 19, 1929; restored in 1945-1949; reopened on November 3, 1949; modified in 2003):*








Link

*Yaroslavl's Main Railway Terminal (opened in 1898; rebuilt in 1952 by V. Panchenko):*








Wikipedia

*Krasnodar-I Railway Terminal (built in 1887-1888; opened in 1889; rebuilt in 1949-1952 by Georgy Voloshinov; reopened on May 21, 1952; modified in 2000s):*








Yugopolis

*Sochi Railway Terminal (opened in 1917; rebuilt in 1934; rebuilt in 1950-1952 by Alexey Dushkin; reopened on September 10, 1952):*








nsmyslov

*Volgograd-I Railway Terminal (opened in 1862; rebuilt in 1871; almost completely destroyed in 1942-1943; rebuilt in 1951-1954 by A. Kurovsky and S. Briskin; reopened on June 2, 1954):*








ya.olgaolgaolga

*Nizhny Novgorod, Moscow Railway Terminal (opened on August 1 (13) 1862; rebuilt in 1965 by S. Gottlieb):*








mkrainov

*Rostov-on-Don, Main Railway Terminal (built in 1875; opened on January 15 (27), 1876; rebuilt in late-1970s - early 1990s by D. Iosava; reconstructed in 2000-2004 by V. Sukhorukov):*








Link

*Rostov-on-Don, Suburban Railway Terminal (opened in 1962; rebuilt in 2005-2009):*








tana110373.popova

*Samara Railway Terminal (built in 1875-1876 by Nikolai de Rochefort; opened on January 1 (13), 1877; rebuilt in 1996-2001 by Yuri Khramov; construction was finished on December 24, 2001):*








samara

*Saransk Railway Terminal (opened in 1940; reсonstructed in 2006-2008; reopened on January 17, 2009):*








Тина


----------



## AlekseyVT

*THE INTERNATIONAL AIRPORTS OF CITY CANDIDATES*

*Annual passenger traffic/growth of the international airports of city candidates (2011):*
*1.* Moscow, Domodedovo International Airport - 25.701.610 passengers *+15.5%* (1st in Russia);
*2.* Moscow, Sheremetyevo International Airport - 22.555.000 passengers *+16.7%* (2nd);
*3.* Saint Petersburg, Pulkovo International Airport - 9.610.767 passengers *+13.8%* (3rd);
*4.* Moscow, Vnukovo International Airport - 8.917.162 passengers *-13.4%* (4th);
*5.* Yekaterinburg, Koltsovo International Airport - 3.355.883 passengers *+22.1%* (5th);
*6.* Krasnodar, Pashkovsky International Airport - 2.463.000 passengers *+18.1%* (7th);
*7.* Sochi International Airport - 2.086.000 passengers *+9.4%* (8th);
*8.* Samara, Kurumoch International Airport - 1.740.641 passengers *+10.8%* (9th);
*9.* Rostov-on-Don International Airport - 1.716.200 passengers *+19.1%* (10th);
*10.* Kaliningrad, Khrabrovo International Airport - 1.229.017 passengers *+20.0%* (16th);
*11.* Kazan International Airport - 1.227.000 passengers *+28.0%* (17th);
*12.* Volgograd, Gumrak International Airport - 544.447 passengers *+12.5%* (28th);
*??.* Nizhny Novgorod, Strigino International Airport - 461.424 passengers *+22.5%* (?);
Saransk Airport - *?*
Yaroslavl, Tunoshna Airport - *?*

*MOSCOW*

*Vnukovo International Airport (opened on July 1, 1941):*








Wikipedia

*Sheremetyevo International Airport (opened on August 11, 1959):*








Wikipedia

*Domodedovo International Airport (opened on March 25, 1964):*








Александр Потапов


*SAINT PETERSBURG*

*Pulkovo International Airport (built in 1931-1932; opened on June 24, 1932):*








Nikk









abramov-kost

*New terminal under construction since November 24, 2010:*








aviaforum

*YEKATERINBURG*

*Koltsovo International Airport (opened on July 10, 1943; reconstructed in 2003-2009; new terminals were opened on December 16, 2005 and June 15, 2009):*








ir-korotk









eka180879

*KRASNODAR*

*Pashkovsky International Airport (founded in 1933; opened in 1934):*








pessimist08

*SOCHI*

*Sochi International Airport (established on November 23, 1945; new terminal building was built in 1989-2007; new terminal was opened on September 16, 2010):*








Sochi


----------



## AlekseyVT

*SAMARA*

*Kurumoch International Airport (established on December 19, 1957; opened on May 15, 1961):*








ЮЛЯ

*ROSTOV-ON-DON*

*Rostov-on-Don International Airport (opened on June 15, 1925):*








Link

*KALININGRAD*

*Khrabrovo International Airport (established in 1945; new terminal building was built in 2004-2007; new terminal opened on June 15, 2007):*








kaliningrad-info

*KAZAN*

*Kazan International Airport (built in 1972-1979; opened on September 15, 1979; under reconstruction since August 2009):*








Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*VOLGOGRAD*

*Gumrak International Airport (founded in 1952 on the base of military aerodrome which existed since 1940):*








Wikipedia

*NIZHNY NOVGOROD*

*Strigino International Airport (founded in 1938; opened in 1939):*








jetphotos

*YAROSLAVL*

*Tunoshna Airport (established on August 13, 1998 on the base of military aerodrome):*








AEX

*SARANSK*

*Saransk Airport (opened in late-1940s; rebased on its current site in 1964):*








e-mordovia


----------



## AlekseyVT

*THE POTENTIAL VENUES FOR A RUSSIA 2018 FAN FEST*

*Moscow, Red Square:*








airpano









schdmit

*Saint Petersburg, Palace Square:*








peterburg









peterburg

*Yekaterinburg, Historical Square:*








Ekburg.ru









Запорожец

*Nizhny Novgorod, Minin & Pozharsky Square:*








Helen









Валентина

*Samara, Kuybyshev Square:*








gelio









Людмила









Link

*Kazan, Millenium Square:*








Moonmouse









Link









kazan-photo

*Rostov-on-Don, Theatre Square:*








Link









Link









Barcat


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Volgograd, Central Embankment:*








fototelegraf









nkabalina

*Krasnodar, Theatre Square:*








Link









Link









Wikipedia

*Yaroslavl, Strelka (Spit):*








geo-photo









Сергей Марков

*Kaliningrad, Central Square:*








skarachin









skarachin









skarachin

*Sochi, Olympic Park:*








Link









Link









Link









Link

*Saransk, Soviet Square:*








mvn-sar









Natali









Хеопс


----------



## AlekseyVT

*THE POTENTIAL STADIUMS FOR 2018 FIFA WORLD CUP*

*MOSCOW*

*Luzhniki Stadium (78.360 seats):*








Link

*Current situation - waiting for reconstruction just after holding of 2013 IAAF World Championships in Athletics (August 10-18, 2013). Its capacity will be increased from 78.360 to 89.318 seats:*








Link

*VTB Arena (large arena - 45.000 seats, small arena - 15.000 seats):*








vtb-arena

*Current situation - reconstruction of old Dynamo Stadium (built in 1928) is going since 2009:*








Kirgam

*Spartak Stadium (43.000 seats, it can be increased to 46.000 seats):*








championat.com

*Current situation - construction is going since 2010:*








spartak.com

*SAINT PETERSBURG*

*New Stadium, proposed names - Gazprom Arena or Zenit Arena (69.501 seats):*








centrsc

*Current situation - construction is suspended (started in 2007):*








Ignat Chernyaev

*YEKATERINBURG*

*Central Stadium (44.130 seats):*








Link

*Current situation - old Central Stadium (built in 1953-1957; capacity: 27.000 seats) was reconstructed in 2006-2011; currently waiting for reconstruction to WC2018:*








Ekburg.ru









Ekburg.ru


----------



## Burak

How many cities will be hosting for WC 2018?


----------



## AlekseyVT

*NIZHNY NOVGOROD*

*New Stadium (44.899 seats):*








nnov.kp









nnov.kp

*Current situation - waiting for construction:*








niann

*SAMARA*

*New Stadium (44.918 seats):*








63.ru

*Current situation - waiting for construction on the territory of river port:*








63.ru

*KAZAN*

*New Stadium, proposed name - Rubin Park Arena or Rubin Arena (45.105 seats):*








bobsoccer

*Current situation - construction is going since 2010:*








gelio

*ROSTOV-ON-DON*

*New Stadium, proposed name - Rostov Levberdon Stadium (43.702 seats):*








fk-rostselmash

*Current situation - waiting for construction:*








rostov

*VOLGOGRAD*

*New Stadium, proposed name - Victory Stadium (45.105 seats):*








volganet

*Current situation - old Central Stadium (built in 1962; nominal capacity - 32.120 seats) is waiting for reconstruction to WC2018:*








fototelegraf


----------



## AlekseyVT

*KRASNODAR*

*New Stadium (50.015 seats):*








archdaily

*Current situation - waiting for construction:*








glava.krd

*YAROSLAVL*

*Shinnik Stadium (45.000 seats):*








Link

*Current situation - old Shinnik Stadium (built in 1923; opened in 1928; capacity: 22.990 seats) was renovated in 2008-2010; currently waiting for reconstruction to WC2018:*








Link

*KALININGRAD*

*New Stadium (45.015 seats):*








Mostovik

*Current situation - waiting for construction:*








svetlanayurina***

*SARANSK*

*Yubileyny (Jubilee) Stadium (45.015 seats):*








pasha87k

*Current situation - construction works are going since 2011:*








pasha87k

*SOCHI*

*Fisht Olympic Stadium (40.000 seats for 2014 Winter Olympics, 45.659 seats for 2018 FIFA World Cup):*








Wiki

*Current situation - construction is going since 2010:*








Link









Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

Burak said:


> How many cities will be hosting for WC 2018?


According to officials, the normative for World Cup is 10-12 stadiums. Also, it was mentioned that Moscow can be represented with three stadiums (although previously there was never such cases in the history of WC).

So, potential variants are from 8 cities and 10 stadiums (three - in Moscow) to 11 cities and 12 stadiums (two - in Moscow), the latter is most probable.


----------



## Burak

AlekseyVT said:


> According to officials, the normative for World Cup is 10-12 stadiums. Also, it was mentioned that Moscow can be represented with three stadiums (although previously there was never such cases in the history of WC).
> 
> So, potential variants are from 8 cities and 10 stadiums (three - in Moscow) to 11 cities and 12 stadiums (two - in Moscow), the latter is most probable.


Thanks. I think in any case, Moscow (2 or 3 stadiums), St.Petersburg, Sochi and Kazan will secure their places for WC. Among other cities, I'd love to see Volgograd, Yekaterinburg, Yaroslavl and N. Novgorod.


----------



## Cubo99

^^^^
perfect informations !!!! thx


----------



## saulosvieira

Congratulations to Russia. It's a wonderful country and I'm enchanted with the candidate cities. I hope being in Volvograd and Moscow supporting Brazil team.


----------



## 970467

^^ nice to hear that...

I noticed many Brazilian sympathize with Russia.
I don't see a special reason. I guess you also don't like Americans.:lol:
At least the game "Max Payne 3" suggested it to me.

I believe the Brazilian will make a pretty amazing championship in 2014 but I heard many of your fellow countrymen aren't confident that the state will finish the stadiums on time.


----------



## Paraguay Dreamer

Any danger of a radical skinhead group attacking the tourists in the world cup? I was astonished to see a video of a group beating up foreigns in Russia.


----------



## ogonek

Paraguay Dreamer said:


> Any danger of a radical skinhead group attacking the tourists in the world cup? I was astonished to see a video of a group beating up foreigns in Russia.


complete nonsense.
watch less television.there is no danger
in Russia bears walk the streets:lol:


----------



## jackass94

It fact there are thousands of foreigners in every big city in Russia (mostly students from Africa and South East Asia, guys from Middle Asia are not even considered as foreigners) and there's no problem, many of them are my friends  There are some quite big Nazi organizations in Moscow and St.Petersburg but they hardly be able to harm anyone during WC


----------



## 970467

Paraguay Dreamer said:


> Any danger of a radical skinhead group attacking the tourists in the world cup? I was astonished to see a video of a group beating up foreigns in Russia.


I'm sure that it was a extreme situation. After a Russian teenager (CSKA fan I think) was gunned down (probably by a Caucasian).

Even in the civilized Paris they (immigrants) burned down (police-)cars and fought street battles several days with the police after a teenager was gunned down by them.

But it false to say that both countries aren't safe. :cheers:


----------



## Paraguay Dreamer

Other problem can be the racism. Russia is a racist country? No ofense in my coment, I only want to know more about Russia, wonderfull country and people.


----------



## 970467

^^ Don't worry. Russians are the world champions in making parties.
The more the merrier. 
South Americans were somehow always popular in Russia.

If you want to visit the WC I will recommend you Saint Petersburg, Moscow and Kazan.

To watch a footballgame on the Red Square with hundred thousands or even millions. What could be more epic?:banana:epper::cucumber::carrot:


Man the server problem really suck.


----------



## TEBC

Donodöner said:


> ^^ nice to hear that...
> 
> I noticed many Brazilian sympathize with Russia.
> I don't see a special reason. I guess you also don't like Americans.:lol:
> At least the game "Max Payne 3" suggested it to me.
> 
> I believe the Brazilian will make a pretty amazing championship in 2014 but I heard many of your fellow countrymen aren't confident that the state will finish the stadiums on time.


They are only worred for 2 stadiums to Confed Cup next year. For 2014 all the stadiums will be ready on time.


----------



## saulosvieira

Donodöner said:


> ^^ nice to hear that...
> 
> I noticed many Brazilian sympathize with Russia.
> I don't see a special reason. I guess you also don't like Americans.:lol:
> At least the game "Max Payne 3" suggested it to me.
> 
> I believe the Brazilian will make a pretty amazing championship in 2014 but I heard many of your fellow countrymen aren't confident that the state will finish the stadiums on time.


I always sympathize with Russians, and also with Americans. I respect who respect me.

FIFA World Cup 2014 will be as amazing as any WC. I disagree about the stadiums. They'll be ready on time, that's sure! I'm afraid about how Maracanã will be at Confed Cup.

Anyway. I have much expectative about the two next WC, and I surely will be there.


----------



## 970467

Maracanã will be modernized? 
I real legend as I heard. It's history reminds me a bit of the Luzhniki stadion.


----------



## saulosvieira

Donodöner said:


> Maracanã will be modernized?
> I real legend as I heard. It's history reminds me a bit of the Luzhniki stadion.


Maracanã is part of the brazilian football history. It's a legend and a temple for brazilians. It's being rebuilt for Confed Cup and WC. The works is not going as fast as we wish, mainly because the chalenge to reconstruct a big stadium and keep its facade untouched.


----------



## Burak

There is no doubt it will be a cracking tournament. But I still think Russia should focus on more accommodation issues and take some lessons from Euro 2012.


----------



## Rev Stickleback

Donodöner said:


> To watch a footballgame on the Red Square with hundred thousands or even millions. What could be more epic?:banana:epper::cucumber::carrot:
> .


No doubt a full red square would have people claiming a million people are there, even though with its 23100 sq m size, that would requre 43 people per square metre.

Media crowd estimates are almost always ridiculously over-estimated.



Burak said:


> There is no doubt it will be a cracking tournament. But I still think Russia should focus on more accommodation issues and take some lessons from Euro 2012.


Anyone who stayed in the Donetsk camp site might disagree.

If there is a lesson in that area, it should be don't host games in cities that can't cope with a few thousand foreign fans turning up. Although maybe FIFA won't do what UEFA did in Donestk, and block-book every single hotel in the city for officials and sponsors, most of whom didn't turn up anyway.


----------



## 970467

Rev Stickleback said:


> No doubt a full red square would have people claiming a million people are there, even though with its 23100 sq m size, that would requre 43 people per square metre.


I mean the Red Square have surrounding street which would be closed. Just like the Berlin street "unter den Linden" or that Square in Warzaw. 
I just didn't want to be so correct and write that down.


----------



## Capital78

I've noticed on previous page only winning tubes. Okey, fair enough, but ... what about this one. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_7k5Ffa_4Q


----------



## AlekseyVT

Capital78 said:


> I've noticed on previous page only winning tubes.


Of course, any team is mainly measured by his achievements, not failures.



Capital78 said:


> Okey, fair enough, but ... what about this one.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_7k5Ffa_4Q


What can I say? We didn't played bad in qualifying tournament (although we lost two matches to Germany - 1:2 and 0:1). Judging on the play, I was sure that Russia deserves a place in the WC2010.

We played well in the first playoff match in Moscow, were in lead 2-0, but missed one goal at the last minutes. The second match was epic fail - bad play, missed goal, two silly red cards...

There were many such matches in the history of Russian team. Why need to remember all of them?


----------



## 970467

What a disgrace. hno:

First time I met a Slowenian in my life.:lol:


----------



## Rev Stickleback

Donodöner said:


> I mean the Red Square have surrounding street which would be closed. Just like the Berlin street "unter den Linden" or that Square in Warzaw.
> I just didn't want to be so correct and write that down.


Even so, the surrounding streets are rarely closed to traffic, so wouldn't add that much space, and the fact remains that crowd estimates are hopelessly exaggerated by the media.

If an area in a city the size of Dortmund's south terrace was full of people, the press would be saying there's a hundred thousand there.


----------



## Konig

Paraguay Dreamer said:


> Other problem can be the racism. Russia is a racist country? No ofense in my coment, I only want to know more about Russia, wonderfull country and people.


Of course, the Russian racists are in a good understanding of this concept. I mean, if you come on and be WC2018 **** Russian girls, and after nine months they are born black children, of course, we you and your nations will not respect, because that is not natural. The same bude in Africa, if the Russian will come and **** black women, Russian, there will not be respected.
I do not know you realize it or not, but in Europe generally do not know what a race. There is only one race(Rasa) on earth - white people. A Russian means white, bright, original. Who knows what the name of the Sun God in India and Egypt? Ra - Rasa - Russia{Rasha}
Black, yellow and red people - those types of people, but they are not part of the Rasa. Simply there was a substitution of notions and stereotypes, the same can talk about the swastika, which Hitler because the world is considered evil.
We will welcome guests who will respect Russian traditions, not stereotypes.


----------



## 970467

Rev Stickleback said:


> Even so, the surrounding streets are rarely closed to traffic, so wouldn't add that much space, and the fact remains that crowd estimates are hopelessly exaggerated by the media.
> 
> If an area in a city the size of Dortmund's south terrace was full of people, the press would be saying there's a hundred thousand there.


Du bist Dortmunder? Mein Freund vertrau mir. Wir Duisburger wissen wie man das macht.:angel:

(Böse, ich weiß)

No, Imo the Tverskaja Uliza would do it's job.

Here are the coordinates for google maps.
55.756547,37.615728


----------



## Paraguay Dreamer

Konig said:


> Of course, the Russian racists are in a good understanding of this concept. I mean, if you come on and be WC2018 **** Russian girls, and after nine months they are born black children, of course, we you and your nations will not respect, because that is not natural. The same bude in Africa, if the Russian will come and **** black women, Russian, there will not be respected.
> I do not know you realize it or not, but in Europe generally do not know what a race. There is only one race(Rasa) on earth - white people. A Russian means white, bright, original. Who knows what the name of the Sun God in India and Egypt? Ra - Rasa - Russia{Rasha}
> Black, yellow and red people - those types of people, but they are not part of the Rasa. Simply there was a substitution of notions and stereotypes, the same can talk about the swastika, which Hitler because the world is considered evil.
> We will welcome guests who will respect Russian traditions, not stereotypes.


For me that's racist.


Russia or Qatar? what will be the worst world cup ever?
I would never go to a place where people judge you (or kick your face) by the color of the skin and justify like "traditions". In my culture it is terrible


----------



## larsul

I can't wait for this world cup.. I really want to see Russia.. i am so intrigued by their culture ..
Russia see you in 2018!


----------



## Konig

Paraguay Dreamer said:


> For me that's racist.
> 
> 
> Russia or Qatar? what will be the worst world cup ever?
> I would never go to a place where people judge you (or kick your face) by the color of the skin and justify like "traditions". In my culture it is terrible


Yes it rasism. But we understand differently. Today I saw a black man at a bus stop, he is a student. I have no complaints to him, if he behaves well, as a guest, you know what I mean? After 5 years he will receive diprom and leave to him to Africa.
Rasism - it is respect for our culture, traditions, and rejection of mixed marriages. It is normal for any white people, it was everywhere in Europe, but under various factors in many countries it is lost, eventually it will lead to the disappearance of entire nations (English, French, Dutch, Belgians, ...). In Russia, Poland and other Slavic countries part peoples understand this problem.


----------



## WFInsider

Konig said:


> But we understand differently.


Speak for yourself.


----------



## warden987

Paraguay Dreamer said:


> For me that's racist.
> 
> 
> Russia or Qatar? what will be the worst world cup ever?
> I would never go to a place where people judge you (or kick your face) by the color of the skin and justify like "traditions". In my culture it is terrible


Don't worry at all coming to the World Cup 2018 to Russia. Yes, there is some racism in this country, but overall it is mostly applied to citizens from the former Soviet Union country. But I think every sober-minded Russian citizen would only welcome foreign tourists and fans from other countries to their cities and the powers that be will safeguard in every way possible that any racism related accident will never happen during the WC 2018 Cup because it will only ruin Russia's image in the eyes of the world and this is the tournament Russian authorities and simple people want to showcase in the best way possible the best Russia has to offer. And anyway, the police will safeguard the security during this tournament, that's for sure. World Media were also saying that Euro 2012 in Poland and Ukraine may be quite unpleasant for non-white people, yet nothing has happened apart some minor accidents in relation to race and ethnic issues and everybody was welcome. The famous Polish-Russian fight is another case because of some historical problems and morons who stirred it up, yet apart this almost everything was perfect. 

So don't worry dude, come to Russia, u will be having a great time and don't listen to Konigs, problems may happen if only really some foreign hoodlums may start mass pogroms and looting, but it wouldn't be welcome anywhere in the world, not only in Russia.


----------



## warden987

Konig said:


> Yes it rasism. But we understand differently. Today I saw a black man at a bus stop, he is a student. I have no complaints to him, if he behaves well, as a guest, you know what I mean? After 5 years he will receive diprom and leave to him to Africa.
> Rasism - it is respect for our culture, traditions, and rejection of mixed marriages. It is normal for any white people, it was everywhere in Europe, but under various factors in many countries it is lost, eventually it will lead to the disappearance of entire nations (English, French, Dutch, Belgians, ...). In Russia, Poland and other Slavic countries part peoples understand this problem.


Please cut the crap, you are scaring people. These will be just tourists who will be just one month in Russia at the max and they are not going to make Russian history disappear.


----------



## MrChavcore

Konig said:


> Yes it rasism. But we understand differently. Today I saw a black man at a bus stop, he is a student. I have no complaints to him, if he behaves well, as a guest, you know what I mean? After 5 years he will receive diprom and leave to him to Africa.
> Rasism - it is respect for our culture, traditions, and rejection of mixed marriages. It is normal for any white people, it was everywhere in Europe, but under various factors in many countries it is lost, eventually it will lead to the disappearance of entire nations (English, French, Dutch, Belgians, ...). In Russia, Poland and other Slavic countries part peoples understand this problem.


thats the biggest load of crap i've ever heard. how are people still like this?


----------



## Konig

warden987 said:


> So don't worry dude, come to Russia, u will be having a great time and don't listen to Konigs, problems may happen if only really some foreign hoodlums may start mass pogroms and looting, but it wouldn't be welcome anywhere in the world, not only in Russia.


Show me where I said that foreigners who come to the WC2018 and will behave normally there will be problems with the Russian? I explained that we are different, we understand these things. I'll tell you another example, if you're Russian and you know their roots and our culture, then confirm. In many museums and churches of Russia still has swastika (there are hundreds of different species of these ancient symbols), in spite of the communist propaganda. My grandmother and grandfather (on mother's side) lived in the village and they hung on the wall of an old carpet that was woven much earlier emergence of Mussolini and Hitler. On this carpet was Swastika ornament in the form (a set of interlocking swastikas beautiful) and the carpet was hanging over the bed. Answer the question and my grandmother and grandfather Nazis?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgwcgeKOv6c&bpctr=1341320586&skipcontrinter=1
Arkaim - old Slavic-Arian swastika-city near the Ekaterinburg (Ural)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91IXhJum2gQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQHz92bXpsM
Guys, not so simple as shown in the TV and the newspapers.


----------



## batberto2

^^konig please, do not write anything ...
You're scaring me, and you're dangerous
the swastika is a symbol of culture none, to please shut up:weird:
should be banned as soon as possible
bye from italy


----------



## warden987

Konig said:


> Show me where I said that foreigners who come to the WC2018 and will behave normally there will be problems with the Russian? I explained that we are different, we understand these things. I'll tell you another example, if you're Russian and you know their roots and our culture, then confirm. In many museums and churches of Russia still has swastika (there are hundreds of different species of these ancient symbols), in spite of the communist propaganda. My grandmother and grandfather (on mother's side) lived in the village and they hung on the wall of an old carpet that was woven much earlier emergence of Mussolini and Hitler. On this carpet was Swastika ornament in the form (a set of interlocking swastikas beautiful) and the carpet was hanging over the bed. Answer the question and my grandmother and grandfather Nazis?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgwcgeKOv6c&bpctr=1341320586&skipcontrinter=1
> Arkaim - old Slavic-Arian swastika-city near the Ekaterinburg (Ural)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91IXhJum2gQ
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQHz92bXpsM
> Guys, not so simple as shown in the TV and the newspapers.



Konig, I have neither time nor desire to comment all this, but I think the thing whether or not swastika is a symbol of Nazism or not has nothing to do with the future WC 2018 in Russia. At least, the good thing is that you recognize that all law-abiding foreign fans will have no problems at all during the WC 2018. The vast majority of foreign tourists is going to be quite law-abiding. I don't see any point in saying about "disappearance" of British, French etc. The foreign tourists will visit Russia for one month at the max, they are not staying here all the time after the event, so I don't understand why you are saying this at all. About having sex with Russian girls. I don't think this is too terrible as you think so, if not only they are raped or forced to it or they are underage girls. Then the culprits sure won't be respected and should be prosecuted quite severely. Girls have their own brains and they decide who to have sex with if it's by mutual consent, be they people from any race. And yes, I am Russian and I think the future WC 2018 will be just superb for everyone.

Please don't scare off people beforehand.


----------



## 970467

Paraguay Dreamer said:


> For me that's racist.
> 
> 
> Russia or Qatar? what will be the worst world cup ever?
> I would never go to a place where people judge you (or kick your face) by the color of the skin and justify like "traditions". In my culture it is terrible



Yeah... "wonderful people ...."

That's what I call spineless.hno:

The behavior of konig is unrepresentative and I excuse me for it to every non-Russian reading this thread. 

And please don't compare the situation in your tiny and young agricultural land (20% of GDP) with our.

Don't stigmatize so easily a country where polar bears and bactrian camels live, where 15.000 year old nomadic peoples and 5000 year old high cultures live , where nearly 200 native peoples (most with their own language) live, where 34 official languages are spoken and where habitants of the westernmost cities go to work than the habitants of the easternmost cities already went home to sleep.


Of course many things in our country go wrong but like everybody we just want the best for our children . Everybody will be welcomed in 2018.

So stop that mess :madwife::lol:


----------



## jackass94

Konig, your behaving is just shameful. Who the hell are you to judge people by their ethnics roots? A black student from Africa have the right to live and work in Russia just like any Russian student, there's no difference between them. I have some friends from Malaysia who study in the medical university in my city and I've never seen any acts of violence or misbehaving by them. And stop saying that we are different. There's no any difference between a Russian, an American of a Zambian guy. Stop scaring people off, you look like a stereotypic Russian who used to show up in a bad 80s American film


----------



## AlekseyVT

Konig said:


> The same bude in Africa, if the Russian will come and **** black women, Russian, there will not be respected.


What the crap? For example, if I will meet hot Latin American girl in Moscow during WC2018 - how our relations will be dangerous for Latin American or Russian culture? :?



Konig said:


> Of course, the Russian racists are in a good understanding of this concept. I mean, if you come on and be WC2018 **** Russian girls, and after nine months they are born black children, of course, we you and your nations will not respect, because that is not natural.


In this case, it will mean that local Russian guys are just not able to satisfy own girls. I don't think that this is problem of visitors.



Konig said:


> Show me where I said that foreigners who come to the WC2018 and will behave normally there will be problems with the Russian? I explained that we are different, we understand these things. I'll tell you another example, if you're Russian and you know their roots and our culture, then confirm. In many museums and churches of Russia still has swastika (there are hundreds of different species of these ancient symbols), in spite of the communist propaganda. My grandmother and grandfather (on mother's side) lived in the village and they hung on the wall of an old carpet that was woven much earlier emergence of Mussolini and Hitler. On this carpet was Swastika ornament in the form (a set of interlocking swastikas beautiful) and the carpet was hanging over the bed. Answer the question and my grandmother and grandfather Nazis? Guys, not so simple as shown in the TV and the newspapers.


Do you want to say that in our days young guys who wearing T-shirts or bearing flags with swastikas are supporters of ancient Slavic culture and its symbols? hno: What's the nonsense!



MrChavcore said:


> thats the biggest load of crap i've ever heard. how are people still like this?


Indeed. This is not first time when sports threads were closed after his quotes. I wonder why he has not banned yet :dunno:


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Let's finally speak about more positive things.

July 5, 2012. Kazan Stadium:*













































Photos from Teamsky


----------



## AlekseyVT

Photos from Teamsky


----------



## AlekseyVT

Photos from Teamsky


----------



## 970467

^^Looks pretty massiv. It will have a green roof ,or?

I guess is stands for the Islam.


----------



## saulosvieira

Nice pics! Is there a definition about the cities and stadiums that will host the WC? If not, when will FIFA choose the hosters? One of the problems we got in Brazil was because Fifa takes long time to define the cities and some stadiums to host the tournament.


----------



## 970467

^^http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2018_FIFA_World_Cup#Venues

The state proposes the cities to the FIFA.

How the rules in 2014 are , I don't know.


----------



## TEBC

Donodöner said:


> ^^http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2018_FIFA_World_Cup#Venues
> 
> The state proposes the cities to the FIFA.
> 
> How the rules in 2014 are , I don't know.


It was the same. 3 phases:

1st: Cities interested put a bid for CBF
2nd: CBF chose 18
3rd: FIFA selected 12. Here the Brazilian governament made a demand: FIFA must chose one city from Pantanal (Campo Grande or Cuiaba) and one city from Amazon (Manaus, Rio Branco or Belem)


----------



## AlekseyVT

saulosvieira said:


> If not, when will FIFA choose the hosters?


In late-September 2012.



saulosvieira said:


> One of the problems we got in Brazil was because Fifa takes long time to define the cities and some stadiums to host the tournament.


That's why our officials have asked FIFA to expedite the decision-making process


----------



## saulosvieira

Thanks ^^


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Inspection tour concludes*

_(LOC) Monday 2 July 2012_

A delegation from the 2018 FIFA World Cup Russia™ Local Organising Committee (LOC) and FIFA officials have completed their inspection tour of the 13 different 2018 FIFA World Cup candidate host cities.

The commission visited Krasnodar, Rostov-on-Don, St. Petersburg, Kaliningrad, Yekaterinburg, Yaroslavl, Moscow, Sochi, Kazan, Nizhny Novgorod, Saransk, Samara and Volgograd from April 10 to June 22. The inspection tour took almost three and a half months, with the delegation travelling a total distance of more than 14.000 kilometres. Around 400 hours were spent in the cities themselves.

The experts visited the stadia and construction sites, inspected airports and familiarised themselves with the concepts of the Fan Fests. They also met with the officials of the cities and regions contending to be Host Cities. Each region presented plans for modernising transport and hotel infrastructures.

Fifteen stadia in 13 cities are vying to host 2018 FIFA World Cup Russia™ matches. Five proposed stadia are under construction: in St. Petersburg, Saransk, Kazan, Sochi and the Spartak Stadium in Moscow. Two more stadia are to be reconstructed if selected to host 2018 FIFA World Cup matches: Luzhniki Stadium in Moscow and Yekaterinburg's Central Stadium. Other stadia in Kaliningrad, Yaroslavl, Samara, Volgograd, Nizhny Novgorod, Krasnodar, Rostov-on-Don and the FC Dynamo Stadium in Moscow are in the design stages. During the inspection visits, all the cities presented their stadia construction concepts.

Simultaneously with the inspection visits, during EURO 2012, delegates from Russian candidate cities and experts from FIFA and the 2018 FIFA World Cup Russia LOC visited the Ukrainian city of Kharkiv as part of the Observer Programme to learn from Ukraine’s experience in preparing for UEFA EURO 2012.

As part of the preparations for the announcement of the host cities, the candidate cities are developing official 2018 FIFA World Cup posters. The posters will be unveiled simultaneously with the announcement of the final list of host cities.

“It was good to get first-hand impressions of the candidate host cities and their plans for using the hosting of the FIFA World Cup for the development of infrastructure.” said Jurgen Muller, Head of the 2014, 2018 and 2022 FIFA World Cups.

“We are grateful to all the cities for the professional organisation of the inspection visits,” said Russia 2018 LOC CEO Alexey Sorokin. “They provided us with the complete information required for our work. The candidate host cities had an additional opportunity to review the requirements for staging the 2018 World Cup with FIFA experts and evaluate the cities’ plans related to the tournament. The success of the FIFA World Cup depends not only on how well it is organised, but also on how efficiently the host nation uses the 2018 World Cup legacy.” 









FIFA


----------



## 970467

"Two more stadia are to be reconstructed if selected to host 2018 FIFA World Cup matches: Luzhniki Stadium in Moscow and Yekaterinburg's Central Stadium."

I thought the opening and final match will be in the Luzhniki....:wtf:


----------



## AlekseyVT

Donodöner said:


> "Two more stadia are to be reconstructed if selected to host 2018 FIFA World Cup matches: Luzhniki Stadium in Moscow and Yekaterinburg's Central Stadium."
> 
> I thought the opening and final match will be in the Luzhniki....:wtf:


Well, I'm hope you know the meaning of such words as "diplomatic statements" or "formal statements"


----------



## okulaja

Ideal stadium for Russia with the roof


----------



## 970467

It must be terrible for the fans on the higher tribunes.

Where is this?


----------



## Burak

There is only one thing that i dont understand, why isn't Voronezh included in candidate host cities? Tsentralnyi profsoyuz stadium with future development might be a good selection.


----------



## jackass94

^^
There's a stadium like Voronezh's one in every big Russian city  It's not just developed enough I guess


----------



## Paraguay Dreamer

Donodöner said:


> It must be terrible for the fans on the higher tribunes.
> 
> Where is this?


Lille, France :cheers:


----------



## Burak

jackass94 said:


> ^^
> There's a stadium like Voronezh's one in every big Russian city  It's not just developed enough I guess


That's true, but the city itself is also great (culture, infrastructure, hotels, etc)

If you'd asked me Voronezh or Saransk, I'd definetely picked Voronezh.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Burak said:


> There is only one thing that i dont understand, why isn't Voronezh included in candidate host cities? Tsentralnyi profsoyuz stadium with future development might be a good selection.


More likely that local authorities were not so active in this issue.



jackass94 said:


> There's a stadium like Voronezh's one in every big Russian city


I don't agree. How many stadiums in Russia with nominal capacity +30.000 spectators?

1) Luzhniki Stadium, Moscow - 78360
2) Kuban Stadium, Krasnodar - 35200
3) Central Stadium of Labor Unions, Voronezh - 34800
4) Metallurg Stadium, Samara - 33004
5) Republican Spartak Stadium, Vladikavkaz - 32464
6) Central Stadium, Kazan - 30133
7) Ahmat-Arena, Grozny - 30000
8) Lokomotiv Stadium, Moscow - 28800
9) Central Stadium, Yekaterinburg - 27000
10) CSK Stadium, Ryazan - 25000

By the way, during last season the attendance of home stadium in Voronezh was very high for second-level division - 2nd after Vladikavkaz (despite the fact that FC Fakel Voronezh finished at last 19th place and will be play in third-level division next season).


----------



## AlekseyVT

*By the way, the average attendance of home matches of clubs in 2011–12 Russian Premier League:*
1. Kuban Krasnodar - 20877 (occupancy - 65.9%)
2. Spartak Moscow - 20547 (26.2%)
3. Zenit St. Petersburg - 19688 (91.6%)
4. Rubin Kazan - 16013 (54.8%)
5. Anji Makhachkala - 14693 (96.7%)
6. Lokomotiv Moscow - 14610 (43.9%)
7. Krylia Sovetov Samara - 14473 (44.5%)
8. Terek Grozny - 14243 (55.9%)
9. CSKA Moscow - 13692 (29.9%)
10. Dynamo Moscow - 10189 (54.7%)
11. Amkar Perm - 9009 (46.2%)
12. FC Krasnodar - 8877 (28.0%)
13. Tom Tomsk - 8682 (75.5%)
14. FC Rostov - 8399 (53.0%)
15. Volga Nizhny Novgorod - 7905 (52.5%)
16. Spartak Nalchik - 4574 (32.6%)

Average capacity - 12760


----------



## Burak

AlekseyVT said:


> *By the way, the average attendance of home matches of clubs in 2011–12 Russian Premier League:*
> 1. Kuban Krasnodar - 20877 (occupancy - 65.9%)
> 2. Spartak Moscow - 20547 (26.2%)
> 3. Zenit St. Petersburg - 19688 (91.6%)
> 4. Rubin Kazan - 16013 (54.8%)
> 5. Anji Makhachkala - 14693 (96.7%)
> 6. Lokomotiv Moscow - 14610 (43.9%)
> 7. Krylia Sovetov Samara - 14473 (44.5%)
> 8. Terek Grozny - 14243 (55.9%)
> 9. CSKA Moscow - 13692 (29.9%)
> 10. Dynamo Moscow - 10189 (54.7%)
> 11. Amkar Perm - 9009 (46.2%)
> 12. FC Krasnodar - 8877 (28.0%)
> 13. Tom Tomsk - 8682 (75.5%)
> 14. FC Rostov - 8399 (53.0%)
> 15. Volga Nizhny Novgorod - 7905 (52.5%)
> 16. Spartak Nalchik - 4574 (32.6%)
> 
> Average capacity - 12760


Spartak and Kazan's figures will be grown after their stadiums complete in a few years. Zenit and Dynamo should wait a bit more.. but

9. CSKA Moscow - 13692 (29.9%) hno:


----------



## 970467

Yeah, that lack of interest is sad.
Especially when you watch a match in the Luzhniki where 2 little groups cover 2 tiny parts of the colorful seats.


----------



## jackgold46

This is a inside arena in Moscow potential 35.000 for fotball now used for monitor & area inside globe tournament.


----------



## Sanchez12

What is the plan for luzhiniki stadium


----------



## 970467

Sanchez12 said:


> What is the plan for luzhiniki stadium


It's capacity will be increased to (nearly) 90.000.
But currently it's not sure that it will be used.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Sanchez12 said:


> What is the plan for luzhiniki stadium


*1)* July 21, 2012 - May 19, 2013: Russian Premier League 2012-13
*2)* August 10-18, 2013: 14th IAAF World Championships in Athletics
*3)* 2013-2017: Reconstruction (increasing of capacity from 78.360 to 89.318 seats)
*4)* June 2017: FIFA Confederations Cup 2017
*5)* Russian Premier League 2017-18
*6)* June 8, 2018 - July 8, 2018: FIFA World Cup 2018


----------



## vitaming

*2)* June 28-30, 2013: Rugby Sevens World Cup 2013


----------



## 970467

Wiki link : "This announcement left Russia as the only country bidding to host the event" 
What a sucess:lol:


----------



## vitaming

What, you mean like Euro 2020?


----------



## 970467

^^ Where do you see something about the Euro 2020?


----------



## alwn

Paraguay Dreamer said:


> For me that's racist.
> Russia or Qatar? what will be the worst world cup ever?
> I would never go to a place where people judge you (or kick your face) by the color of the skin and justify like "traditions". *In my culture it is terrible*


Oh yeah? Tell this to the people who dont know history. Now we have antiracist lessons even from Paraguay.. The name De Francia does tell you anything? It was the dictator of Paraguay who banned the whites from marrying each other. Whites from Paraguay were bound to wed/breed only with indians, blacks or mulattoes in order to get a mixed population. Guess what? He succeded. Almost no whites in Paraguay nowdays.
On the other hand, as Konig said, Russia is open for visitors, even from africa, but ok, come and watch your team and go back to your country. It will be sad if countries like Russia, Poland etc will have a similar fate like London, Paris, Bruxelles, Amsterdam..


----------



## alwn

AlekseyVT said:


> What the crap? For example, if I will meet hot Latin American girl in Moscow during WC2018 - how our relations will be dangerous for Latin American or Russian culture? :?
> In this case, it will mean that local Russian guys are just not able to satisfy own girls. *I don't think that this is problem of visitors*.


What about Turkey 2020 or Qatar 2022, do you think that the hosts will have similar tolerance like the Russians? Try something with a local girl in Turkey or Arabic countries and see what happens. Regardless the local men are able to satisfy own women or not it will certainly be a problem for the visitors. So why Europeans always have to be tolerant while other nations just preserve their own culture and nobody blame them? Their mentality is very simple and eficient: what is ours is ours, what's yours will be ours also. We are stupid and we lose.


----------



## 970467

Date unknown

Spartak Moscow








































































































































































































from Spartak.com


----------



## 970467

*Kazan*


Team: Rubin Kazan












06.07.2012


----------



## ultEmate

Sochi. July 15th. Pics by me.



























































































More pics - http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157630653132900/


----------



## 970467

Good job.

That's what I call a masculin stadium.:cheers:


----------



## zmeyplissken

Ekaterinburg stadium for the world cup 2012:cheers:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xH8NCB7doM&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Paraguay Dreamer

Great job. Greetings!


----------



## sky diver 29

Ekaterinburg stadium will be the worst stadium in world cup for the last 30 years ...hope that City will not be chosen..it's the shame for our country


----------



## 970467

Teamsky said:


> Объезд Президентом РТ объектов строительства


----------



## Paraguay Dreamer

Russia is good in football? any chance of Russia play at least 8th final in 2018?


----------



## AlekseyVT

Paraguay Dreamer said:


> Russia is good in football?


I would not say so 



Paraguay Dreamer said:


> any chance of Russia play at least 8th final in 2018?


Very little :lol:


----------



## jackass94

come on, don't confuse people, Russian team is good enough, in Europe's top 10 I guess, let's just forget Euro2012  As for WC, ofc there's a chance for us to reach play-offs


----------



## 970467

http://de.fifa.com/worldranking/index.html

Russia world rang: 13

Greece 12, Denmark 10?! :madwife:

Paraguay Dreamer, your home country is 25ft one.


----------



## Paraguay Dreamer

yes but ranking is not parameter. My coutry is 25th and played quarter final in wc and copa america final.


----------



## coth

It was 2 years ago (actually 4 because Russia wasn't qualified). And fact of quarterfinals indeed means nothing, because those world cups are always just a lottery.


----------



## AlekseyVT

About what we are talking? Since Soviet fall, Russia played in World Cups only two times - in 1994 and 2002. Both times we reached only 3rd place in group. All our achievements are just two victories over African teams (Cameroon 1994 and Tunisia 2002). Paraguay team played at four last World Cups and reached playoffs three times. Last time they lost only future World Cup holders with minimal score (with unrealized penalty).

Anyway, only goalkeeper Akinfeev have real chance to play in WC2018 from current squad. So, it's difficult to speak about our perspectives in 2018.


----------



## TEBC

FIFA Ranking is the worst!! Where those guys think that England is a Top 10?


----------



## 970467

^^
Haha. Soon we will overtake you , Brazil.:cheers:


----------



## jackass94

AlekseyVT said:


> Anyway, only goalkeeper Akinfeev have real chance to play in WC2018 from current squad. So, it's difficult to speak about our perspectives in 2018.


Dzagoev, Kokorin, Glushakov, Kombarov, etc


----------



## 970467

Yes, a pitty. 
Dzagoev would be the top scorer in the Euro if he had the chance to play more than 3 matches.


----------



## Paraguay Dreamer

AlekseyVT said:


> About what we are talking? Since Soviet fall, Russia played in World Cups only two times - in 1994 and 2002. Both times we reached only 3rd place in group. All our achievements are just two victories over African teams (Cameroon 1994 and Tunisia 2002). Paraguay team played at four last World Cups and reached playoffs three times. Last time they lost only future World Cup holders with minimal score (with unrealized penalty).
> 
> Anyway, only goalkeeper Akinfeev have real chance to play in WC2018 from current squad. So, it's difficult to speak about our perspectives in 2018.


yes, the most interesting:

Paraguay 6 million people
Russia 100 million people

But I hope that Russia world cup will be good.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Paraguay Dreamer said:


> yes, the most interesting:
> 
> Russia 100 million people


Yes, it's most interesting. The population of Russia is 143 million people


----------



## TEBC

Donodöner said:


> ^^
> Haha. Soon we will overtake you , Brazil.:cheers:


I dont doubt it! Qualifier games score more points against a friendly match, and to help, Brazil only faces mediocre teams like south africa and China.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*July 29, 2012. Saint Petersburg:*
































































Photos by mr. MyXiN


----------



## ogonek

Kazan
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=486660&page=158


----------



## Sanchez12

What are they going to do for moscow


----------



## AlekseyVT

Sanchez12 said:


> What are they going to do for moscow


The construction of new Spartak Stadium (with Metro station), reconstruction of the Dynamo and Luzhniki Stadiums, the improving of road traffic (although I still can't understand how they plan to improve it).... That's initially declared general plans.


----------



## Walbanger

Looking forward to seeing the rebuilt Luzhniki Stadium


----------



## coth

It's notplanned to be rebuilt, afair. Just little upgrade in central part.


----------



## Walbanger

^^^ I thought the whole interior was going to be gutted and rebuilt?


----------



## AlekseyVT

Walbanger said:


> ^^^ I thought the whole interior was going to be gutted and rebuilt?


To destroy Luzhniki? It sounds blasphemous to me.

Anyway, there is little to discuss because nobody presented project of reconstruction/upgrade.


----------



## Vandoren

I hope they will change the old and uncomfortable seats in Luzhniki.Only in VIP sector they are ok.


----------



## ogonek

http://archi.ru/agency/news_current.html?nid=43244

Nizhny Novgorod
project 50,000 capacity


----------



## WFInsider

^^ It's just one of the projects.


----------



## Bezzi

Nobody from Russia will bet in the 12 host cities?


----------



## AlekseyVT

TEBC said:


> is there any unofficial info about the cities peaked? In Brazil, almost a month before the host cities leaked...


That would be not interesting.



Bezzi said:


> Nobody from Russia will bet in the 12 host cities?


We have voting: "What two cities are outsiders in this list?" 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1544440

At this moment, Saransk and Yekaterinburg have majority of anti-votes.


----------



## George_D

12 cities, 13 were before. So 1 will be out not 2. 
Moscow will have 2 stadiums.
Yekaterinburg probably


----------



## AlekseyVT

George_D said:


> 12 cities, 13 were before. So 1 will be out not 2.
> Moscow will have 2 stadiums.
> Yekaterinburg probably


According to recommendations from FIFA, the optimal number of stadiums - 12.

Now we have 13 candidate cities and 15 proposed stadiums (three - in Moscow).

So, most likely option - 2 cities and 3 stadiums (one in Moscow) will be in out of WC.

The other options: they can refuse to 3 cities and preserve all stadiums in Moscow. Or they can to decrease general number of necessary stadiums from 12 to 11 or 10.


----------



## lovegameflash

You a troll? Lol


----------



## George_D

AlekseyVT said:


> According to recommendations from FIFA, the optimal number of stadiums - 12.
> 
> Now we have 13 candidate cities and 15 proposed stadiums (three - in Moscow).
> 
> So, most likely option - 2 cities and 3 stadiums (one in Moscow) will be in out of WC.


So we have 11 cities to be announced not 12.


----------



## AlekseyVT

TEBC said:


> is there any unofficial info about the cities peaked? In Brazil, almost a month before the host cities leaked...


According to the recent interview given by Minister of Sport Vitaly Mutko, all candidate cities can be divided into three groups:
*1) The cities which have no problems with preparation: Moscow, St. Petersburg, Kazan, Sochi, Yekaterinburg;
2) The cities which will be ready with big probability: Krasnodar and Samara;
3) The cities where they see some problems: Saransk, Volgograd, Yaroslavl, Kaliningrad, Rostov-on-Don.*

P.S. He didn't mentioned about Nizhny Novgorod.


----------



## bieber

AlekseyVT said:


> According to the recent interview given by Minister of Sport Vitaly Mutko, all candidate cities can be divided into three groups:
> *1) The cities which have no problems with preparation: Moscow, St. Petersburg, Kazan, Sochi, Yekaterinburg;*
> *2) The cities which will be ready with big probability: Krasnodar and Samara;*
> *3) The cities where they see some problems: Saransk, Volgograd, Yaroslavl, Kaliningrad, Rostov-on-Don.*
> 
> P.S. He didn't mentioned about Nizhny Novgorod.


What is the problem in Kaliningrad? They just have choosen Wilmotte project on 28th of August. The design is great and easy to design and build. Which kind of problem could arise?


----------



## AlekseyVT

bieber said:


> What is the problem in Kaliningrad? They just have choosen Wilmotte project on 28th of August. The design is great and easy to design and build. Which kind of problem could arise?


Football infrastructure is not sole aspect for final decision.

To be honest, I even don't consider than Kaliningrad's bid is better than bid of ANY of 12 other candidate cities (in all senses).

Cons: possible visa problems (as for foreign visitors, as for the Russian fans), small hotel fund;
Pros: real European background, the possibility of historical revival of ex-Königsberg and desire of authorities to calm voters in the troubled enclave. As you can understand, all this are rather political reasons and have little common with real potential of city.


----------



## Pe67terh

that really is a boom!


----------



## coth

Visa shouldn't be a problem. London didn't bother just recently, so why Russia should?


----------



## AlekseyVT

coth said:


> Visa shouldn't be a problem. London didn't bother just recently, so why Russia should?


Do you think that this is normal when the Russian fans will be forced to obtain EU visas to visit WC matches in *own* country? :nuts::nuts:hno:hno:hno:


----------



## AlekseyVT

AlekseyVT said:


> *The other options: they can refuse to 3 cities and preserve all stadiums in Moscow.* Or they can to decrease general number of necessary stadiums from 12 to 11 or 10.


According to the latest rumors, there will be only 10 cities and 12 stadiums (including all three in Moscow). Three cities will be excluded.


----------



## George_D

AlekseyVT said:


> According to the latest rumors, there will be only 10 cities and 12 stadiums (including all three in Moscow). Three cities will be excluded.


Τhey had said for 2 stadiums in Moscow


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Stadiums report on Russia 2018 preparations*

_(LOC) Monday 17 September 2012_

The Local Organising Committee for the 2018 FIFA World Cup Russia™ and the organisation monitoring the construction of the stadiums that will be used at Russia 2018, "Arena-2018", have staged their first reporting seminar involving representatives of stadiums that are under construction and were listed in Russia’s FIFA World Cup bid. Participating in the seminar, which took place in Moscow on 17 September 2012, were CEOs, architects and designers from the stadiums in Saint Petersburg, Sochi, Kazan and Saransk, and from the arenas owned by Dynamo and Spartak Moscow. 

At the invitation of the organisers, the seminar was also attended by international experts in stadium design and construction, including Carlos de la Corte, head of "Arena", the Brazilian company overseeing stadium preparations for the 2014 FIFA World Cup. 

In the course of the seminar, the stadium representatives spoke about design and construction work and the expected delivery dates for their arenas. In particular, construction of the "Fisht" Olympic stadium in Sochi will be completed in 2013, and by Russia 2018 the stadium will comply with FIFA requirements. Building work is also continuing at the stadium on Krestovsky (Cross) Island in Saint Petersburg. 

Architect Dmitry Bush, who is involved in both projects, underlined the importance of the seminar organized by the LOC and "Arena-2018". “This is a very useful and timely event. Around this table we have all the best-qualified specialists, and we worked with most of them when Russia’s bid book was being put together. These consultants and experts are very familiar with many of the stadiums we’re talking about today. This will help us to deliver exactly what’s required as we prepare the arenas for 2018 Russia,” Dmitry Bush said. 

Representatives of Spartak Moscow’s stadium reported on the construction of their arena. The main stage of construction is due to be completed in early 2014. “The Spartak stadium will be pleased to host matches at Russia 2018, and we’re doing all we can to be in shape for that. That was clear today. In future, we’re looking forward to even closer collaboration and cooperation with all the seminar participants in order to make sure that Russia’s staging of as grand an event as the FIFA World Cup is a success,” Andrey Kozyrev, director of the Spartak stadium’s construction department, said in summarising the seminar. 

For the arena in Saransk, the initial stage of construction is complete, and the areas beneath the stands are now being built up. The stadium is scheduled to be ready in late 2014. “We are genuinely glad about being invited to this LOC event. Talking to people who are involved in building lots of football stadiums around the world is of tremendous value to Saransk, as a candidate city for Russia 2018,” stressed the Deputy Head of Mordovia’s government and its minister of construction and architecture, Yevgeny Terelov. 

The seminar ended with a presentation by representatives of Dynamo Moscow’s ground. The stadium’s reconstruction is scheduled to begin in January 2013, and the work is expected to be completed towards the end of 2016. “This latest meeting under the auspices of the Russia 2018 LOC has given us the opportunity to discuss and identify the most sensitive issues which our colleagues are coming up against as they prepare the stadiums for Russia 2018. What we have is a dialogue not between rivals, but between colleagues. We are confident that staging Russia 2018 matches at Petrovsky Park, the cradle of football in Moscow and in Russia, will be a genuine celebration and a memorable event for everyone who loves the world’s favourite game,” said the CEO of the Dynamo management company, Andrey Peregudov. 

At the seminar, the stadium representatives received advice from international experts about FIFA’s requirements for World Cup stadiums. In particular, the head of the Brazilian organisation "Arena", Carlos de la Corte, pointed out: “Meetings like this are very important for the staging of the World Cup. Stadium architects and designers have to work in close contact with the LOC in order to take account of all FIFA’s requirements and create a long-term legacy for the World Cup. I’m glad to be here today and am ready to share Brazil’s experience of preparing for the tournament.” 

The CEO of the Russia 2018 LOC, Alexey Sorokin, summed up the seminar: “Most of the stadiums that we discussed today will be delivered in the next two years. For us it was important to hold this seminar before a decision is taken on the final list of host cities for the World Cup, so that builders and designers can take account of all the recommendations and requirements relating to the tournament.” 

In the near future, the LOC and "Arena-2018" will be holding a similar seminar for 2018 Russia candidate cities whose stadiums are still in the early stages of design. 

"Arena-2018" was founded by the Russia 2018 LOC in April 2012. The organisation’s main task is to monitor the design, construction and rebuilding of the stadiums and ensure that FIFA requirements are met. 

The final list of host cities for Russia 2018 will be announced in Moscow on September 29. Thirteen cities are currently competing for the right to host matches during the tournament: Moscow, Saint Petersburg, Kaliningrad, Yaroslavl, Nizhny Novgorod, Kazan, Samara, Saransk, Volgograd, Rostov-on-Don, Sochi, Krasnodar and Yekaterinburg.









FIFA


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Russia 2018 Host Cities set to be announced*

_(FIFA.com) Friday 21 September 2012_

The 2018 FIFA World Cup Russia™ Host Cities will be announced live on Russia’s TV station Channel One on Saturday 29 September 2012, on the “Tonight” show at 9.20 pm local Moscow time.

FIFA President Joseph Sepp Blatter as well as Russia’s Minister of Sport and Chairman of the 2018 FIFA World Cup Local Organising Committee (LOC) Vitaly Mutko will open the ceremony. FIFA Secretary General Jérôme Valcke and LOC CEO Alexey Sorokin will also participate in the event. Guests on the program will include Russian sports icons, football stars and prominent artists.

Each Host City will have a live link to the ceremony, and the 2018 FIFA World Cup host city poster series will be unveiled. The 2018 FIFA World Cup Host Cities announcement is the official start of the preparations for the tournament in Russia, after its selection as Host Country in December 2010, in Zurich.

“All of Russia joins the candidate Host Cities as our nation takes its first steps towards hosting the World Cup in 2018. Each candidate city has worked hard and with great passion to welcome the largest sporting event in the world to Russia for the first time. I can say with pride that whichever host cities are finally selected, we believe that the entire country will win,” Mutko said.

Thirteen cities divided into four clusters compete to host 2018 FIFA World Cup Russia matches: Moscow (Central Cluster), Saint Petersburg and Kaliningrad (Northern Cluster),Yaroslavl, Nizhny Novgorod, Kazan, Samara, Saransk, Volgograd (Volga Cluster), Rostov-on-Don, Sochi, Krasnodar (Southern Cluster) and Yekaterinburg (Ural Cluster).









FIFA


----------



## bieber

The final list of host cities for Russia 2018 will be announced in Moscow on September 29. Thirteen cities are currently competing for the right to host matches during the tournament: Moscow, Saint Petersburg, Kaliningrad, Yaroslavl, Nizhny Novgorod, Kazan, Samara, Saransk, Volgograd, Rostov-on-Don, Sochi, Krasnodar and Yekaterinburg.


FIFA[/QUOTE]
Aleksey, do you think that the list announced on 29th of September is the final one?
Is this list announced by the russian comitee or by the FIFA? is it a country decision or a FIFA one?
If it is a local decision, we can imagine that the struggle between the cities and the stadia will still continue some months after this decision!


----------



## AlekseyVT

bieber said:


> Aleksey, do you think that the list announced on 29th of September is the final one?


I hope so. Because this list can be corrected only in the case if one or few choosed cities will be unable to meet its obligations on time.



bieber said:


> Is this list announced by the russian comitee or by the FIFA? is it a country decision or a FIFA one?
> If it is a local decision, we can imagine that the struggle between the cities and the stadia will still continue some months after this decision!


It's FIFA decision. It will be made on the meeting of executive committee of FIFA (September 27-28).


----------



## bieber

AlekseyVT said:


> I hope so. Because this list can be corrected only in the case if one or few choosed cities will be unable to meet its obligations on time.
> 
> 
> 
> It's FIFA decision. It will be made on the meeting of executive committee of FIFA (September 27-28).


Thanks, that 's clear!


----------



## AlekseyVT

del


----------



## TEBC

DaveyCakes said:


> Very slowly


Hahaha nice


----------



## Ranma Saotome

Everything very slow, but I liked this presentator... What's his name?


----------



## dars-dm

Andrey Malakhov, he was also hosting Eurovision 2009 qualification rounds (semifinals).


----------



## Ranma Saotome

^^
Thanks


----------



## AlekseyVT

*5 - Nizhny Novgorod!*









FIFA


----------



## AlekseyVT

*6 - Samara!*









FIFA


----------



## AlekseyVT

*7 - Rostov-on-Don!*









FIFA


----------



## AlekseyVT

*8 - Kaliningrad!*









FIFA


----------



## AlekseyVT

*9 - Volgograd!*









FIFA


----------



## dars-dm

The FIFA translation got lost. Try here http://stream.1tv.ru/live (with russian IP address)


----------



## AlekseyVT

*10 - Saransk!*









FIFA


----------



## AlekseyVT

*11 - Moscow!*









FIFA


----------



## DaveyCakes

So Krasnodar misses out


----------



## AlekseyVT

*- Krasnodar*








FIFA

*- Yaroslavl*








FIFA


----------



## Ranma Saotome

del


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Luzhniki and Spartak!*


----------



## Konig

only politics because Mordovia vote to Putin 102%


----------



## ProdayuSlona

Konig said:


> only politics because Mordovia vote to Putin 102%


"Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?"

That made about as much sense as what you just said :\

On topic-Why Saransk instead of Yaroslavl? BS D:<


----------



## WFInsider

Konig said:


> only politics because Mordovia vote to Putin 102%


You have no idea about Saransk. It's one of the most sport city (by number of Olympic champions on population), and it will be one of the science center there.

Learn about your country better.


----------



## TEBC

As a foreigner tourist im glad that those cities made the cut, since ive planned to visit it:

Moscow
Sochi
Kazan
Ekaterimburg
Kallingrad
St. Petesburg (ive already been there)


----------



## WFInsider

^^ Yaroslavl stadium and VTB Arena are not in the final list.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Russia united for 2018 FIFA World Cup Host Cities announcement*

_(LOC) Saturday 29 September 2012_

The ceremony to announce the Host Cities for the 2018 FIFA World Cup Russia™ took place on 29 September, and was broadcast on Russia’s Channel One TV. 

With millions of viewers looking on, FIFA President Joseph Sepp Blatter and Vitaly Mutko, Russia’s Minister of Sport and Chairman of the Russia 2018 Local Organising Committee (LOC), named the 11 cities and 12 stadiums which, in six years’ time, will be hosting matches during the world’s largest sporting event.

The 2018 FIFA World Cup will take place in Moscow, Saint Petersburg, Kaliningrad, Nizhny Novgorod, Kazan, Samara, Saransk, Volgograd, Rostov-on-Don, Sochi and Yekaterinburg. 

It was also announced that Moscow will be staging its FIFA World Cup matches at two stadiums: "Luzhniki" and "Spartak" Moscow’s arena.

The ceremony was opened by Blatter and Mutko. The FIFA President flew to Moscow specially to take part in the announcement of the Host Cities for the FIFA World Cup. It was the first time the President of world football’s governing body has paid an official visit specifically in connection with preparations for Russia 2018.

“The confirmation of the host cities is our first significant step on the road to the 2018 FIFA World Cup,” noted the FIFA President as he addressed guests and viewers in his words of welcome. “It is very much the contribution made by the cities which determines the success of this massive sporting event.”

“We are looking forward to fruitful cooperation in planning for the first FIFA World Cup to take place in Eastern Europe,” Blatter continued. 

“We’re pleased with the speed of preparations for the tournament which the Russia 2018 LOC has delivered ever since the host nation for the tournament was announced in December 2010. These sorts of achievements exemplify their enthusiasm and their responsible approach to the matter in hand.”

*Stars in attendance*

Also taking part in the ceremony were Jerome Valcke, FIFA’s Secretary General, Alexey Sorokin, CEO of the Russia 2018 LOC, Nikolay Tolstykh, President of the Russian Football Union, Fabio Capello, head coach of the Russian national team, Alexey Smertin, a former Russian national team captain, Roberto Carlos, who won the 2002 FIFA World Cup with Brazil, Valery Gazzaev, UEFA European Manager of the Year 2004/05, Viktor Ponedelnik, who scored the winning goal for the USSR in the final of the 1960 European Championships, and a number of well-known Russian actors and musicians.

The key role in the announcement belonged to the ceremony’s smallest participants – Maksim Shpinev and Artem Shpinev, two youngsters studying at "Spartak" Moscow’s football school and stars of the “Sasha, get up” video that was included in Russia’s winning bid for the right to host the 2018 showpiece. They led other participants out onto the stage and opened the envelopes containing the names of the cities.

Taking part in the live broadcast were all the cities that made it into the final list of Host Cities for Russia 2018. Each time the young footballers Maksim and Artem opened a new envelope in the studio, the city which had just been awarded FIFA World Cup Host City status linked up live with the Moscow studio. 

The very first city to receive good tidings was St. Petersburg. At a studio on the northern capital’s Zayachy (Hare) Island, which opens out onto a beautiful view of the city, renowned Russian artists and young pupils studying at one of the country’s leading football clubs, "Zenit", shared their emotions.

Valery Gergiev, conductor and artistic director at the world famous Mariinsky Theatre, who was involved in Russia’s bid to host the 2018 FIFA World Cup, explained how he felt about the Host Cities announcement: “I come onto the stage in order to gift the audience the music of the great composers,” said Gergiev.

“But ever since 2 December 2010, when I walked up onto the stage in Zurich as part of the Russian delegation to thank the FIFA Executive Committee for entrusting us with the 2018 FIFA World Cup, I have been dreaming of being a spectator, so that I can watch the virtuoso performances of the world’s greatest footballers at Russia’s World Cup stadiums. Today, that dream came a little bit closer.” 

In Nizhny Novgorod, people waited for the announcement of the Host Cities for the FIFA World Cup in Minin & Pozharsky Square, which is where the city's Fan Fest will be taking place in six years’ time. Thousands of local people congregated in the square to support their home town and listen to a concert given by a well-known Russian band.

In Kazan, an exhibition match involving the Republic of Tatarstan’s student football league was arranged to coincide with the ceremony, which evolved into a real festival involving the whole country. 

*Entire nation enthralled*

Indeed, the entire nation watched Channel One’s live broadcast on Saturday evening. Football supporters in every corner of Russia, from Arkhangelsk to Vladivostok, could feel that the world’s biggest sporting event is on its way. 

Igor Akinfeev, goalkeeper for the Russian national team and the first Russia 2018 ambassador, who has been preparing for his next round of crucial matches for club and country, also got involved in what was a major event. “The World Cup’s around six years away, but already we can see that football fans are starting to look forward to a major festival,” said Akinfeev.

“I often travel to various parts of Russia and also abroad, and I can see how interest in Russia 2018 is growing right across the world. And I’ve got this feeling of pride, because I am confident that, come 2018, Russia will stage a brilliant footballing festival!”

The official posters of the FIFA World Cup Host Cities were also unveiled at the ceremony. The posters stress the individual characteristics of the cities and reflect their connection with the upcoming tournament. The official posters can be viewed on the web pages of the Host Cities under the “Russia” section at the official website.

The news from Russia received a warm welcome from FIFA’s official partners and FIFA World Cup sponsors. “"Coca-Cola" is a long-standing and permanent FIFA partner, and has supported world football since 1974,” said Zoran Vucinic, President of "Coca-Cola" in Russia, Ukraine and Belarus. 

“We are confident that our cooperation will continue for decades to come. "Coca-Cola" feels enthusiastic and optimistic about the 2018 FIFA World Cup taking place in Russia. We are confident that this will be one of the finest FIFA World Cups in history.” 

At the end of Channel One’s live broadcast of the ceremony, Mutko pointed out: “The final selection of Host Cities is one of the most important stages on the road to the 2018 FIFA World Cup. In taking this decision, we have started our practical preparations for the tournament in 11 Russian cities. 

“The cities chosen will be able to showcase in full our country’s cultural and historical diversity. At the same time, their potential, and their links with our national footballing tradition, will allow the FIFA World Cup to leave a powerful and constructive legacy.”

The final list of Host Cities was approved at a session of the FIFA Executive Committee in Zurich, just ahead of the official announcement. The basis for the FIFA Executive Committee’s decision was a report on the selection procedure for the 2018 FIFA World Cup Host Cities.

The report contained information on the candidate cities based on five criteria: the quality of the cities’ existing infrastructure, the extent of their socioeconomic development, their investment programmes, their vision for Russia 2018 and effective use of the tournament’s legacy.

The Russia 2018 Host Cities announcement was preceded by a year of painstaking work undertaken by the Russia 2018 LOC to gather and analyse information for the report, in order to ensure that the decision would be as open, objective and balanced as possible.

*Start of full-scale preparations*

The announcement of the final list of Host Cities for the 2018 FIFA World Cup signals the start of full-scale preparations to put in place the sporting, transport and accommodation infrastructure required for the tournament. 

Five of the stadiums nominated to host FIFA World Cup matches are already under construction – the arenas in Saint Petersburg, Kazan, Sochi and Saransk, as well as "Spartak" Moscow’s stadium – and most of these will open to the public by 2014 at the latest.

By the end of this year, a plan will have been drawn up for the construction and reconstruction of stadiums for Russia 2018. Work is already underway on a federal law for the FIFA World Cup, and this piece of legislation was recently tabled at the State Duma, the lower house of parliament.

The successful staging of the most important event for the Russia 2018 LOC, in the just under two years since it was set up, paves the way to a new and important stage on the path to the 2018 FIFA World Cup in Russia, on the road to an unforgettable festival for the entire football community.









FIFA


----------



## Papont

alwn said:


> and if play
> and if you get Russian's visa


Brazilians do not need Russian visa =)


----------



## WFInsider

> Russia’s western-most city, Kaliningrad is unique. The athlete in this poster symbolizes the open spirit of the city and region, embracing both the old and the new with an eye towards the future. It is a city whose spirit is derived from the water that surrounds it, and whose soul is reflected in the football made of world-famous amber sunstone. Located 1235 km east of Moscow and situated on the beautiful Baltic Sea, the city, its people and its architecture are an historical mixture of cultures in this distinctive Russian enclave facing west. As the hometown of philosopher Immanuel Kant, the city is alive with iconic structures such as the King’s Gate, the Kant monument, Konigsberg Cathedral and Kneiphof Island.













> Kazan…even the name sounds magical – and it is. Kazan is the capital of the Republic of Tatarstan, an autonomous republic of the Russian Federation located 825 km west of Moscow. The Snow Leopard is the national symbol of the republic and is the central focus of Kazan’s poster, rising from the pitch, perched on a football. The national colours of the Tatarstan flag are included in the boards around the pitch, and the rays of sunlight reflect optimism, success and good fortune in Tatar culture. Kazan is a major centre for sport in Russia and will host the Summer Universiade in 2013.













> The vivid colours of red and orange represent passion, movement and expression in Russian culture. The athlete’s body in this poster is created with a traditional Russian design technique called Khokhloma. This folk-handicraft style is well known and well loved throughout Russia and abroad, and provides a sense of flowing movement and energy to the athlete. Nizhny Novgorod’s beautiful 16th century Kremlin, which sits on a hill in the city centre at the confluence of the Oka and the Volga Rivers is silhouetted in the background.













> Moscow is one of the world’s great capitals, rich in iconic, historic architecture, yet focused on a future that is bright and youthful. Beneath the walls of the ancient Kremlin beats a city that is second-to-none in terms of energy, style and fun. These elements are reflected in the colourful swirls on the poster. The football pitch and the giant ball demonstrate Moscow’s passion for the world’s greatest game. Just as Moscow is the heart and soul of a Russia, it is also is the centrepiece of the 2018 FIFA World Cup RussiaTM.













> Located in the southeastern part of European Russia at the convergence of the mighty Volga and Samara Rivers, Samara is a city famous in Russia for its passionate, love of football. This passion is reflected in the poster by the strong, colourful geometric lines exploding upward, towards the future. The traditional symbols of Samara, the Monument of Glory and the Ladya Boat, are depicted as well and the pose of the football player mimics the figure at the top of the Monument of Glory. Visitors and residents alike flock to the beaches along the banks of the Volga for fun and sun, and this atmosphere is reflected in the bold bright colours of the poster.













> Rostov-on-Don is a port city on the Don River, 1109 km southwest of Moscow. Horses are a powerful symbol in the city’s history as seen in the First Cavalry Army monument, forming the base of the image in the poster. The Don River, central to the city’s identity, is represented by the blue swirling “waves” under the horses’ churning hooves. Green oak branches, which mimic the colour of the football pitch, resemble, the Rostov-on-Don city’s heraldic emblem. Finally, the football includes the red, blue and orange colours of the Rostov region flag.













> Sochi, Russian beautiful resort on the sunny Black Sea is a city of contrasts. From the warm, seaside beaches to the heights of the snow capped Krasnaya Polyana mountain range Sochi is really a Sea-to-Sky city and experience. The poster represents a football uniting the sea and the mountains and reflective of the region’s hospitality and welcoming spirit.













> As the capital of the republic of Mordovia, Saransk is located where the Saranka and Insar Rivers converge, in the Volga basin, about 650 kilometres east of Moscow. The bird depicted in the poster is the “bird of creation” in Mordovian mythology, a powerful and evocative figure, symbolizing nature and life itself. The bird and the football are decorated with the traditional Mordovian pattern representing the uniqueness of the local art and crafts. The football on the poster represents the important role of the World Cup for the people of the region.













> Just as the city of Volgograd draws its energy and spirit from the Volga River, so does the poster. Produced in a modern, dynamic style reminiscent of today’s modern visual technologies, the poster’s colours are drawn from the river itself, the sun and the emotions associated with the game of football. The image is based on waves and movement, much like a football team in motion. The wave lifts the football above the river’s surface just as the 2018 FIFA World CupTM will lift the people of Russia’s spirit to new heights.













> Russia’s Crown Jewel of the north, St. Petersburg offers magic at any time of the year. St. Petersburg has inspired poets, artists, musicians and writers from its beginnings as Peter the Great’s modern window on the world. St. Petersburg’s truly unique architecture is featured on the poster, from the Saint Isaac's and Smolny Cathedrals to the Summer Palace gate and Admiralty tower. The city is known for its strong football culture and it is represented in the football on the poster.













> Ekaterinburg, situated near the Ural Mountains is the point where the continents of Europe and Asia meet. At the centre of the image is a “Stone Flower”; the stone is the beautiful gemstone malachite, famous to the region. The Stone Flower is also the name of a famous Russian novel by Pavel Bazhov, set in the Urals. The colours of the poster represent the Urals, the mountains and the rich soil of the region. The colour blue represents the Iset River. All of the graphical elements in the poster are without distinct or fully depicted borders, reflecting the fact that there are no boundaries for the countries that love football.


----------



## bieber

The 2018 FIFA World Cup will take place in Moscow, Saint Petersburg, Kaliningrad, Nizhny Novgorod, Kazan, Samara, Saransk, Volgograd, Rostov-on-Don, Sochi and Yekaterinburg. 

It was also announced that Moscow will be staging its FIFA World Cup matches at two stadiums: "Luzhniki" and "Spartak" Moscow’s arena.


*Stars in attendance*


The key role in the announcement belonged to the ceremony’s smallest participants – Maksim Shpinev and Artem Shpinev, two youngsters studying at "Spartak" Moscow’s football school and stars of the “Sasha, get up” video that was included in Russia’s winning bid for the right to host the 2018 showpiece. They led other participants out onto the stage and opened the envelopes containing the names of the cities.

*Start of full-scale preparations*


Five of the stadiums nominated to host FIFA World Cup matches are already under construction – the arenas in Saint Petersburg, Kazan, Sochi and Saransk, as well as "Spartak" Moscow’s stadium – and most of these will open to the public by 2014 at the latest.

It means that Dynamo is out and Spartak in? I read other news telling both clubs could be in the run for a quater final of WC2018....


----------



## AlekseyVT

bieber said:


> It means that Dynamo is out and Spartak in?


*Yes. It was not officially announced on TV Show, but it's written in small letters at the bottom of list: "Luzhniki" and "Spartak":*


----------



## Kasumi

OMG! *-* The host cities's logos are wonderful! Saransk's logo is my favorite!


----------



## 970467

Kaliningrad's looks awesome.


----------



## xfury

Horses in Rostov poster taken from this monument:


----------



## DaveyCakes

Great posters


----------



## AlekseyVT

^^^^^^

This monument named "Tachanka" (horse-drawn machine gun platform) 






By the way, translation is not very correct. It should be translated word for word as:
"Hey, *Rostov's* war cart,
Our pride and our joy..."

*By the way, Nizhny Novgorod poster is created in a well-famous traditional Russian wood painting handicraft style and national ornament called Khokhloma, which appeared in 17th century in Nizhny Novgorod Region:*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Blatter: The reaction in the cities was great*

_(FIFA.com) Sunday 30 September 2012_

After the announcement of the Host Cities for the 2018 FIFA World Cup Russia™, FIFA.com summarised the quotes from a press briefing held in Moscow on Sunday. 

*FIFA President Joseph Sepp Blatter*
_*On organisation of the 2018 FIFA World Cup*_
We are in a comfortable situation when it comes to the organisation of the FIFA World Cup in Russia 2018, as we are one year ahead of our schedule. This is a new approach on how we organise World Cups. We can realise two things: firstly the total support from the Government and the President of the country, this is a cornerstone to organising a World Cup. Secondly, we have professionals in charge of the organisation, with Vitaly Mutko and Alexey Sorokin. We have no doubt, that it will be a great success. What I witnessed yesterday at the announcement is something new and exceptional. The reaction in the cities was great. This is football: connecting people and bringing the enthusiasm in the regions. Unfortunately, not everybody can be happy of course, but this is also football: some win, and some lose. 

_*On the difference between World Cups*_
Every World Cup has its own story. It depends of the characteristic of a country, how they tackle a project on the table which is not yet realised. Korea and Japan were so eager, they could have organised two World Cups. But, unfortunately, there are nowadays some white elephants and this is not what should be left as legacy. In Africa, they were dancing for one year, just because they got the World Cup, so we had to remind them to start working. Brazil is [ranked] number six in world economies, and is a country of football. When they realised they got the World Cup, they said, that they will be ready. There were some personal issues which have been solved. Now everybody is working hand-in-hand in Brazil with one goal, to deliver a great World Cup for Brazil and the fans. Russia, they started to work so hard, that’s why they are already one year ahead. I’m happy with this country where we are now. 

_*On fan behaviour in Russia (after a game had recently been called off after fan riots)*_
Football is a mirror of society. We are now in a family of 300 million people that are directly involved in our game. All 300 million cannot be angels. In this game there is passion, and passion has no limit. This is not a special characteristic of Russia. It’s a question of education, not a question of football. The clubs must play a part with educational responsibility, you cannot give all the responsibility to FIFA. If it’s a problem, it needs to be identified and eliminated. 

*Russian Minister of Sports and FIFA Executive Committee Member Vitaly Mutko*
_*On the task ahead*_
Congratulations to the cities who have been approved. It should be a unique event with great heritage for our country. As of tomorrow we will be able to work on a concrete list with a dedicated programme. We have a lot of serious work ahead of us. 

_*On the exclusion of Krasnodar*_
It’s a World Cup that will be staged in the whole of the Russian Federation. This championship should be for everyone. The decision has been taken after thoughtful consideration and after inspection visits, taking into consideration a variety of things. *The championship has the wish to show the cultural diversity of the country. In 2018, everybody needs to see the new Russia in all regions. Every region should have at least one city for the World Cup.* There is nothing personal in this decision, it’s based on real hard facts. It’s not a tragedy, it’s a decision based on numerical facts. Those cities will still participate in the project, for example as team base camps or where fan events will take place. We have to leave a legacy and show all the facets of our country. 

_*On the match venues*_
We have put forward a proposal that the opening and the final will be played in Moscow, as well as the semi-finals in Saint Petersburg and Moscow, which has now to be decided by the FIFA Executive Committee. 

*FIFA Secretary General Jerome Valcke*
_*On the stadiums*_
Certain stadiums will be built with a maximum capacity for the World Cup and a reduced capacity after the World Cup, which is important for us. The stadiums will be linked to the size of the cities. Most of the stadiums will live as a piece of art after the World Cup. This will be the legacy in Russia. 

*CEO of the LOC Alexey Sorokin*
This new important phase opens new horizons for us. We now have to tackle security, accommodation and transportation. We knew we had to come up with 12 stadiums, it’s not a random decision, it was a necessity. 









FIFA


----------



## WFInsider

Sochi:


----------



## Bezzi

Could someone post the current projects of the 12 venues chosen?


----------



## AlekseyVT

Bezzi said:


> Could someone post the current projects of the 12 venues chosen?


*MOSCOW*

*Luzhniki Stadium (78.360 seats):*








Link

*Current situation - waiting for reconstruction just after holding of 2013 IAAF World Championships in Athletics (August 10-18, 2013). Its capacity will be increased from 78.360 to 89.318 seats:*








Link

*Spartak Stadium (43.000 seats, it can be increased to 46.000 seats):*








spartakstadium

*Current situation - construction is going since 2010:*








Link

*SAINT PETERSBURG*

*New Stadium, proposed names - Gazprom Arena or Zenit Arena (69.501 seats):*








centrsc

*Current situation - construction is suspended (started in 2007):*








Ignat Chernyaev

*YEKATERINBURG*

*Central Stadium (44.130 seats):*








Link

*Current situation - old Central Stadium (built in 1953-1957; capacity: 27.000 seats) was reconstructed in 2006-2011; currently waiting for reconstruction to WC2018:*








Ekburg.ru









Ekburg.ru


----------



## AlekseyVT

*NIZHNY NOVGOROD*

*New Stadium (44.899 seats):*








nnov.kp









nnov.kp

*Current situation - waiting for construction:*








niann

*SAMARA*

*New Stadium (44.918 seats):*








63.ru









63.ru









63.ru

*Current situation - waiting for construction on the territory of river port:*








63.ru

*KAZAN*

*New Stadium, proposed name - Rubin Park Arena or Rubin Arena (45.105 seats):*








bobsoccer

*Current situation - construction is going since 2010:*








Link

*ROSTOV-ON-DON*

*New Stadium, proposed name - Rostov Levberdon Stadium (43.702 seats):*








fk-rostselmash

*Current situation - waiting for construction:*








rostov

*VOLGOGRAD*

*New Stadium, proposed name - Victory Stadium (45.105 seats):*








volganet

*Current situation - old Central Stadium (built in 1962; nominal capacity - 32.120 seats) is waiting for reconstruction to WC2018:*








fototelegraf


----------



## AlekseyVT

*KALININGRAD*

*New Stadium (45.015 seats):*








Mostovik

*Current situation - waiting for construction:*








svetlanayurina***

*SARANSK*

*Yubileyny (Jubilee) Stadium (45.015 seats):*








pasha87k

*Current situation - construction works are going since 2011:*








pasha87k

*SOCHI*

*Fisht Olympic Stadium (40.000 seats for 2014 Winter Olympics, 45.659 seats for 2018 FIFA World Cup):*








Wiki

*Current situation - construction is going since 2010:*








Link









Link


----------



## AlekseyVT

*SEPTEMBER 29, 2012. FAN REACTIONS*

*Yaroslavl residents were ready to hear bad news few days before official announcement *

*Yaroslavl:*






*In contrast, residents of Krasnodar were practically sure in own success. Ironically, September 29 was City Day in Krasnodar.*







*They learned about shocking news only at the last moment *

*Krasnodar:*






*It was known in advance that the World Cup matches will be held in Moscow, Saint Petersburg, Kazan and Sochi. That is why the residents of these cities were absolutely calm that day, and the official part was limited by fireworks and show programms :yawn:*

*Saint Petersburg:*






*Sochi:*






*Moscow:*


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Of course, reaction of people in the other cities was completely different that day :banana::banana::banana::cheers::cheers::cheers:*


*Yekaterinburg:*






*Nizhny Novgorod:*






*Samara:*






*Rostov-on-Don:*






*Kaliningrad:*






*Volgograd:*






*Saransk:*


----------



## guy4versa

wow...nice poster from every city!


----------



## copa olympic

*Kaliningrad and Yekaterinburg to host matches in 2018 FIFA World Cup finals
*

By David Gold
September 29 - Fans attending the Russia 2018 FIFA World Cup could spend whole days or more travelling after the confirmation tonight that Kaliningrad and Yekaterinburg are among the 11 cities chosen to host matches. 

Also selected to host matches were Rostov-on-Don, Sochi, Moscow, Kazan, St Petersburg, Nizhny Novgorod, Samara, Saransk and Volgograd.

Moscow will have two venues which means that there will be 12 stadiums hosting the 64 matches. 

Yaroslavl and Krasnodar were the two who missed out, with Saransk, Volgograd and Rostov-on-Don the other cities who came into this evening unsure if they would receive the right to host matches.

Kaliningrad's battle to stage games was helped in part by Franz Beckenbauer, President of the Germany 2006 World Cup and a former member of FIFA's ruling Executive Committee, who came on board to assist them with promoting their bid.

Located between Poland and Lithuania, Kaliningrad is disconnected from the rest of Russia and its selection along with Yekaterinburg in the east means the World Cup will span the whole of the European part of the country.

But it also means, with 2,500 kilometres between the two cities, that travelling between them could be an arduous task.










It takes approximately 24 hours just to get from Yekaterinburg to Moscow, unless the new high speed rail network Russian Railways have planned is constructed.

However, there is uncertainty at present over whether Russia will go ahead with its plans to create a high speed rail network connecting the host cities.

Funding for the project is not included in federal spending plans for the next three years.

The new rail network would have cost R5.6 trillion (£112 million/$177 million/€141 million), with 70 per cent due to be funded by the Russian state.

Transport was identified as the biggest weakness of Russia 2018 by FIFA during the World Cup bidding process, when they beat England and joint bids from Belgium and Holland and Portugal and Spain.

The issue will be offset to some extent by the clustering concept, with four different clusters to reduce travel time between venues.

Russia will be aiming to keep teams within one or two clusters, rather than sending them across the country during the group stage of the tournament – unlike 2014 hosts Brazil.

The first cluster is in the north, and consists of Kaliningrad and St Petersburg, and the second will be Moscow and the central region.

The third is the Volga River cluster running from the centre to the south of Russia, which includes Nizhny Novgorod, Kazan, Saransk, Samara and Volgograd.

The southern cluster will be made up of Sochi and Rostov-on-Don, and then there is the stand alone city of Yekaterinburg in the east.

The confirmation of the 11 host cities was the first major landmark for Russia 2018 following the award of the World Cup to the country in Zurich in December 2010.

The announcement was made live on television, on Russia's Channel One, on their "Tonight" show, and came three months after a delegation from FIFA and Russia 2018 visited all of the prospective host cities to inspect their facilities and potential to stage matches during the World Cup.










Speaking prior to the announcement, FIFA President Sepp Blatter (pictured above) praised Russia's preparations thus far, saying: "The selection of the host cities is a very important step and it shows that here in Russia and in Moscow, we are already prepared to start.

"And it is the first time that the World Cup will be staged in Eastern Europe and naturally the first time we are in Russia.

"I am happy that that the youth in this room and in Russia are happy to stage the World Cup!

"It is important, we go with the World Cup around the world, we have been in Europe and the Americas, in Asia, South Africa, soon to Brazil.

"But now we go to Russia!

"We are convinced it will be a great success, because not only you are behind it, all the footballers here, the Duma, all are behind this World Cup.

"I have to make a compliment to Russia, and the local Organising Committee for the professionalism for how they have started to work...you are much advanced."










Blatter's words reflected FIFA's confidence, and probably relief, at the solid progress of Russia's preparations for 2018, given the problems that they have faced in Brazil ahead of the next World Cup in two years' time.

Russia still has a sizeable task on its hands though, with each stadium being used either being renovated or built anew.

It was already known that Moscow would host matches, with the new Spartak Moscow stadium confirmed as the venue which share games with the Luzhniki (pictured above), the main stadium for the 1980 Olympics.

The Luzhniki will host the final and probably a semi-final as well, but it means Dynamo Moscow's new ground misses out.

St Petersburg is also set to host a semi-final of the tournament along with Moscow.

The decision was made after a meeting of FIFA's Executive Committee in Zurich.










Vitaly Mutko, Russia's Sports Minister ,who is the chairman of the Russia 2018 Organising Committee, as well as a FIFA Executive Committee member, was also present at the announcement along with FIFA secretary general Jérôme Valcke, the man effectively responsible for the tournament, and Russia 2018 chief executive Alexey Sorokin.

Other guests included former England manager Fabio Capello, who is now coaching Russia's national team, and Roberto Carlos (pictured above), a member of Brazil's World Cup winning team in 2002 who is now the sporting director of Russian League side Anzhi Makhachkala.

Mutko said: "The final selection of the 2018 FIFA World Cup Host Cities is an important milestone en route to hosting the tournament in 2018.

"This decision launches the full-scale preparation for the FIFA World Cup in the 11 Host Cities across the country.

"I believe all of them broadly represent the cultural and historical diversity of our nation.

"At the same time, their energetic nature and connection with Russian footballing tradition will allow the FIFA World Cup to leave a powerful and sustainable legacy in all of them."










Sochi, where the Fisht Olympic Stadium (pictured above) is being built for the 2014 Winter Olympics, will also become a World Cup venue.

In ethnically diverse Russia, Kazan is the only venue in a largely Muslim region. 

The new venue will host football at the Summer Universiade, which is taking place in the city next year.

Vladimir Putin, the Russian President, emphasised the social and physical importance of the World Cup for the country, saying: "We would like to improve the nation's health and these big tournaments are opportunities to attract people to go for sport.

"It is something that really stimulates economic development.

"We can invest a good amount of money into the right places, to create new jobs, infrastructure.

"It is very important that this will be a good driver for our economy in the construction sector....every job can create thousands of others in other sectors."

insideworldfootball


----------



## copa olympic

Krasnodar governor outraged by FIFA decision


Published: 02 October, 2012, 00:15









Krasnodar Region governor, Aleksandr Tkachev (RIA Novosti / Gennady Anosov)


Aleksandr Tkachev, the governor of Russia's Krasnodar Region, has lashed out at FIFA, football’s governing body, for its decision against selecting the capital of his region for inclusion among the World Cup 2018 host cities.

“I just met with the fans of Kuban and FC Krasnodar,” Tkachev wrote on his Twitter feed. “The occasion for the get-together was, of course, a sad one – the exclusion of Krasnodar from the list of World Cup 2018 cities. Just like the football lovers, I’m deeply angered with this decision by FIFA. It's humiliating. It makes one lose heart. We did everything we could to bring the tournament to Krasnodar. And the city was worth it. But FIFA decided differently."

“I’m telling you, with the World Cup or without it – the city of Krasnodar will become the capital of Russian football. And we’ll build a brand new world-class stadium here,” he concluded.

The FIFA ruling doesn’t mean that Krasnodar will fully miss out on the World Cup action, though, as resort town Sochi, in the region's far south, made it to the list of the 11 host cities.

The other ten venues to stage Russia 2018 matches are Saint Petersburg, Yekaterinburg, Kazan, Nizhny Novgorod, Samara, Rostov-on-Don, Kaliningrad, Volgograd, Saransk and the country’s capital, Moscow.










Model of the Krasnodar Stadium, planned to be constructed for the 2018 FIFA World Cup. (RIA Novosti)

RT


----------



## AlekseyVT

copa olympic said:


> Model of the Krasnodar Stadium, planned to be constructed for the 2018 FIFA World Cup. (RIA Novosti)
> 
> RT


The picture is wrong. This is final project which was approved for WC2018.

*New Stadium (50.015 seats):*








archdaily

I'm still hope what this stadium will be built without any significant changes, but I'm afraid that their plans will be seriously corrected after FIFA decision.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*PROS TURNED CONS*

_How Kuban residents reacted on the fact that the 2018 World Cup matches will not held in Krasnodar?_

*Sergey Pomazanov from Krasnodar (I'm sorry for my approximate translation of this article)*

_Published: October 1, 2012_

On Saturday evening, Krasnodar experienced emotions similar to those that felt every Russian fan after the memorable match Russia-Ukraine in 1999. It's seemed that matches of WC2018 in pocket of city on Kuban River. There was just one little formality - to hear it at an official ceremony, and it would possible to start the construction.

Ironically, on September 29 was celebrated the City Day in Krasnodar. "Probably, the capital of Kuban will be announced last, just before the fireworks," - so told fans who watched the ceremony. Later it was declared: "Saransk!", and in Twitter appeared message from president of FC Krasnodar Sergey Galitsky, who confirmed that the city was not chosen in the end ...

Firstly there was silence, desolation and misunderstanding of what happened. And later fans said harsh words about all officials - about Governor Tkachev, Mutko, Blatter and terrible to say, about the government and the president. Among the major versions were bribery, revenge and conspiracy. The main question - why? Two Krasnodar football clubs in the Premier League (one of which is the most visited in whole country), excellent climate, infrastructure developed by the country's standards, one of the country's best economic performance, and finally - willingness to build a third-ranked Russian stadium in terms of its capacity. People shrug in disbelief.

However, in the morning it became clear that it should be so. This decision by FIFA was so logical and so clearly was on the surface, that nobody thought about it. Our people forgotten how to think by purely economic categories. All accomplishments of Krasnodar turned its shortcomings. FIFA's general strategy is the development of football in the world, the development of new regions. The social function in a couple with marketing, and nothing personal.

And Krasnodar is a football region already for long time. The owner of FC Kuban Suren Mkrtchyan with regional administration shall to reconstruct existing arena or to erect a new one. No matter what, owner of FC Krasnodar Sergey Galitsky shall to built own stadium. The new football facilities will appear in the city. Recently there was signed a contract for the reconstruction of the airport and for construction of a new international terminal. Krasnodar will be air gates of the Southern Russia. Hotels are growing, roads are expanding, the children are engaged in a football academies. Krasnodar officials are able themselves to make everything what could appear during preparations for World Cup. Will be Saransk officials able to do same things, if FIFA would prefer Krasnodar instead of Mordovian capital?

Undoubtedly, Krasnodar residents will see WC matches. The trip from Krasnodar to Sochi takes only three hours by express train. "Russian Railways" promises to reduce this time to the Winter Olympics. The trip from Krasnodar to Rostov-on-Don takes same three hours - both by train and by car. By the way, sometimes it's better go to visit during holidays - in this case, you not need to clean own house before the event, and do the dishes afterward.

FIFA delivered Krasnodar from inspection commissions (for whom the roads are blocking), from unprecedented security measures, and possibly from crowds of fans with inadequate behaviour. World Cup will not pass in the side from Krasnodar. There will appear fan zones, training bases, guests from other countries. The tournament will help Kuban residents to feel themselves as part of a large country, to learn to be happy for the neighbors and be closer to them.

And for all resentful people who think that they had been cheated, I can remind the phrase from one song which was popular in the past: "If your bride goes to the other man, it is unknown who was lucky."

http://www.sport-express.ru/newspaper/2012-10-01/9_1/?view=page


----------



## batberto2

I would choose Krasnodar and left out Saransk


----------



## George_D

batberto2 said:


> I would choose Krasnodar and left out Saransk


then saransk people and governor will protest


----------



## 970467

@batberto2 same here. 

But I'm think Saransk need it more then the wealthy Krasnodar.


----------



## Bezzi

AlekseyVT said:


> *MOSCOW*
> 
> *Luzhniki Stadium (78.360 seats):*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link
> 
> *Current situation - waiting for reconstruction just after holding of 2013 IAAF World Championships in Athletics (August 10-18, 2013). Its capacity will be increased from 78.360 to 89.318 seats:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link
> 
> *Spartak Stadium (43.000 seats, it can be increased to 46.000 seats):*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spartakstadium
> 
> *Current situation - construction is going since 2010:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link
> 
> *SAINT PETERSBURG*
> 
> *New Stadium, proposed names - Gazprom Arena or Zenit Arena (69.501 seats):*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> centrsc
> 
> *Current situation - construction is suspended (started in 2007):*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignat Chernyaev
> 
> *YEKATERINBURG*
> 
> *Central Stadium (44.130 seats):*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link
> 
> *Current situation - old Central Stadium (built in 1953-1957; capacity: 27.000 seats) was reconstructed in 2006-2011; currently waiting for reconstruction to WC2018:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ekburg.ru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ekburg.ru


Thanks Aleksey. I like most of the projects. The only one I don't like is the Volgograd because of the colors. It seems difficult to adapt the Yekaterinburg stadium to world cup standards. FIFA should push for a totally new project, as they did in several venues in Brazil. Most of projects shall change or evolve much until the start of construction. Good luck Russia.


----------



## Bezzi

AlekseyVT said:


> The picture is wrong. This is final project which was approved for WC2018.
> 
> *New Stadium (50.015 seats):*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> archdaily
> 
> I'm still hope what this stadium will be built without any significant changes, but I'm afraid that their plans will be seriously corrected after FIFA decision.


It is a pity that this project has not been selected. It was the most beautiful among the candidates.


----------



## 970467

There is still the chance that they change some cities or stadia.


----------



## bieber

Donodöner said:


> There is still the chance that they change some cities or stadia.


 exactly!


----------



## Carrara

We just have 6 years to learn Russian language! Is is possible? LoL


----------



## 970467

^^Of course. Hope you are young. May I ask you how old you are?

I learned in 4 years a passable French but in the school.


----------



## Carrara

Donodöner said:


> ^^Of course. Hope you are young. May I ask you how old you are?
> 
> I learned in 4 years a passable French but in the school.


I'm 20! 
I intend to start french and russian classes next year! 
I've heard that french would be easier for a portuguese native speaker, and I started searching about russian language after reading Tolstoi's books, but that alphabet scared me a little bit. HAHA


----------



## 970467

Yes, Portuguese/French are also romanian languages. A tough beginning to start with Tolstoi even in the the native language. 

It will take some time to learn the letters and grammar but if you do it everyday or better in Russia you will learn much more faster.
But I doubt that you manage to _write_ properly Russian in such a short period of time because writing is the hardest.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Eleven cities ready for lift-off*

_(LOC) Wednesday 3 October 2012_

The ceremony to announce the Host Cities for the 2018 FIFA World Cup Russia™ was watched live right across the country on the evening of Saturday 29 September. 

People from every one of the 11 Russia 2018 Host Cities were able to take part in the ceremony via live video links. On hand to lend their backing to the cities were governors, mayors, sports stars, leading figures from the arts scene and football fans.

FIFA President Joseph Sepp Blatter noted: “During the ceremony, I discovered something that was completely new to me. The way people in the cities reacted to the news that they would be hosting the World Cup was just glorious. That’s what football’s about: bringing people together around a common idea and infecting them with enthusiasm.”

*Saint Petersburg: The flags of all the teams will find their way to us*
Russia’s northern capital was the first city to learn it had been included in the list of Host Cities for the FIFA World Cup. Local people gathered to hear the good news on Zayachy (Hare) Island, which commands views of the city’s main architectural landmarks: the Hermitage Museum and the Winter Palace. As the news was announced, a salvo of festive gunfire rang out across the sky.

*Mikhail Boyarsky, famous Russian actor and native of Saint Petersburg*
The flags of all the teams will find their way to us. Without fail, we’ll be right behind our national team, which is definitely going to be dominated by players from "Zenit". I’m confident that we’ll open up our hearts to everyone who visits our city. The people of Saint Petersburg are welcoming and hospitable, and we’ve got an unbelievable event to look forward to. 

*Georgy Poltavchenko, Governor of Saint Petersburg*
Russian football was born in our city, and we’re very proud of it. Nowadays, Saint Petersburg is carrying on the traditions of Russian football with honour. We’re passionate in our support not only of our beloved "Zenit", but also the Russian national team. We have to do everything to make sure that we put on an outstanding World Cup.

*Gennady Orlov, famous sports commentator*
I’m dreaming of the Russian national team performing really well. The main thing we have to do is to make sure that, once the World Cup is over, our football is world-class.

*Yekaterinburg: We’re waiting for the whole world*
In the capital of the Urals, Yekaterinburg, which brings together two of the world’s regions, Europe and Asia, the celebrations unfolded along the city’s main street. Despite the fact that it was late in the day, several thousand people came out to celebrate.

*Alexander Yakob, Head of City Administration*
We have a splendid main stadium, and we’ll definitely be doing all we can to make sure that Yekaterinburg’s World Cup matches go really well.

*Grigory Ivanov, President of FC Ural Yekaterinburg*
People in Yekaterinburg love football. They play it, they follow it and they support their team. Football’s everything, it’s bigger than life. There was a time when we didn’t even dream of going to a World Cup in another country, but now the tournament is actually going to be taking place in Yekaterinburg. It’s the stuff of fantasy! We’ll all be working together to make this dream come true, and then everything will work out! 

*Sergey Isaev, a member of the "Uralskiye Pelmeni" open mic team*
I want everyone to come and visit us here in the Urals, and to see nice-looking people walking along nice-looking streets in a nice-looking city. We’re waiting for the whole world here in Yekaterinburg, and they’ll see that we know how to play football.

*Sochi: Huge joy, huge pride*
The host city of the 2014 Winter Olympics greeted victory with a tremendous spectacle. Several hundred children from a local football school gathered at the city’s "Zhemchuzhina" ("Pearl") stadium and staged a flash mob by forming a huge 2018 sign to symbolise Russia’s hosting of the FIFA World Cup.

*Anatoly Rykov, First Deputy Mayor of Sochi*
For us, this is a source of huge joy and huge pride! In 2018 we won’t be letting anyone down. We’re looking forward to welcoming guests to our city!

*Dmitry Ilyinykh, Olympic volleyball champion at London 2012 and native of Sochi*
It’s great that the World Cup will be taking place in a heavenly place like the resort of Sochi! Russia deserves it! 

*Kazan: Expecting a great festival of football*
The people of Kazan greeted the arrival of the World Cup by staging a match between student teams at the local stadium, right next to the local Kremlin. Politicians, football fans and sports stars were also there to show their support for the city.

*Rustam Minnikhanov, President of the Republic of Tatarstan*
Over the past ten years, Tatarstan has rightly been regarded as one of Russia’s major regions for sport, a breeding ground for successful sports stars and title-winning clubs like "Ak Bars" (ice hockey), UNICS (basketball) and "Sintez" (water polo). The pride of Russia’s sports capital is the "Rubin" football club, which has been treating its supporters to major victories at home and abroad. So it’s no coincidence that the whole of Tatarstan is looking forward to a great festival of football when the World Cup comes to city in 2018.

*Alexander Volkov, Olympic volleyball champion at London 2012 and winner of 2011-12 CEV Champions League as member of "Zenit-Kazan" volleyball club*
I’m very proud that Kazan is one of the cities which will be hosting the World Cup. This city really does deserve this sort of tournament – there’s so much being done here for sport! I hope that all the supporters will get to see the matches, and that the members of our national team will perform really well, and keep the Russian flag flying high.

*Maria Kiselyova, three-time Olympic Champion (2000, 2004) and three-time World Champion (1998, 2001, 2003) in synchronised swimming*
Kazan is rightly regarded as one of our country’s major sporting centres. It’s hosting the Summer Universiade in 2013, the World Aquatics Championships in 2015 and then, in 2018, the FIFA World Cup. Kazan has developed fast, and now the infrastructure, the team they have in place here, the support they get from the region’s leading politicians – all these things provide a guarantee that all the matches will be superbly staged. Come visit us and see for yourselves!

*Nizhny Novgorod: Our wealth lies in our people and our fans*
Overcome with joy, local people gathered on Minin & Pozharsky Square in Nizhny Novgorod, one of Russia’s oldest cities.

*Valery Shantsev, Governor of Nizhny Novgorod Region*
We’re absolutely full of pride. We have a wonderful city, the beautiful Volga River, an ancient Kremlin – but our main wealth lies in our people and our fans. We’ll do everything we can to ensure that the tournament goes really well. We’ll build everything, we’ll sort everything out. Nizhny Novgorod will be where the best games take place.

*Dmitry Svatkovsky, Deputy Governor of Nizhny Novgorod Region, Olympic Champion (2000) and two-time World Champion (1994, 1995) in modern pentathlon*
For us it’s a major honour to be hosting the FIFA World Cup. I can assure you that, today, the words Russia, Nizhny Novgorod and football are as one.

*Vladimir Kristovsky, soloist from the band "Uma2rman" and native of Nizhny Novgorod*
We’re happy and proud about the fact that one of Russia’s most beautiful cities, Nizhny Novgorod, is going to be hosting the FIFA World Cup. Hurrah for the people of Nizhny Novgorod! 

*Samara: A new stadium’s the best present*
Samara went to town with its celebrations. Around 2000 people assembled at the "MTL Arena" sports complex to react to the exciting news with cries of joy, whistles and applause.

*Nikolay Merkushkin, Governor of Samara Region*
For us here in Samara, and for the whole country, today’s a massive celebration. We won, and we’re going to continue winning, and not just at football. The country, and Samara along with it, is going to be moving forward dynamically. Go Samara, go Russia!

*Oleg Saitov, acting Minister of Sport of Samara Region, two-time Olympic Champion (1996, 2000) and World Champion (1997) in boxing, who is native of Samara Region*
We’re very focused on doing everything possible to make sure that the World Cup matches we’ll be hosting go really well. The starting point for us is the building of a new, world-class stadium. The arena, which will have a capacity of 45.000, will be a real present to a region that has age-old footballing traditions, and, of course, to Samara’s football fans! 

*Alexey Nemov, four-time Olympic Champion (1996, 2000) and five-time World Champion (1995, 1996, 1997, 1999) in artistic gymnastics*
The FIFA World Cup is a global celebration, it’s a really huge event! I’m glad that, for the first time, Russia will be hosting a tournament of the very highest calibre. The people of Samara really love football, and the city has huge numbers of football fans.

*Rostov-on-Don: Football is the country’s future*
More than 500 people gathered in Rostov-on-Don’s Teatralnaya (Theatre) Square to wait impatiently for the news that the city had been chosen to host matches at the FIFA World Cup. Many of them arrived in the square carrying posters bearing the name of the city and the local football club, FC Rostov, as well as the flags of Russia and Rostov Region.

*Viktor Ponedelnik, Russian footballing legend, former player of Rostselmash Rostov-on-Don (1956-1958) and SKA Rostov-on-Don (1959-1960, 1961-1965) who scored winning goal for the Soviet team in the final of the 1960 European Championships*
It was a great weight off my shoulders when I found out that Rostov-on-Don will be hosting the World Cup. I think that people in my hometown will do everything they can to make sure the tournament goes really well. Once again, I congratulate everyone on our victory!

*Vasily Golubev, Governor of Rostov Region*
Football is our country’s future, and Rostov-on-Don is going to be moving in that direction. I’m convinced that Rostov-on-Don is a city which will do everything it can to be ready for this amazing tournament. I congratulate all the people of Rostov, and the whole of Russia!

*Sergey Burlakov, winner of the New York Marathon for people with disabilities, who is native of Rostov Region*
I’m happy and proud about being able to represent Rostov-on-Don. Rostov forever! 

*Kaliningrad: Together in the name of football*
As the news was announced, a celebratory salvo rang out in the skies above Kaliningrad, Russia’s westernmost city. People flocked to the embankment in the area of the Fishing Village, a modern district which is seen as a symbol of Kaliningrad’s revival.

*Nikolay Tsukanov, Governor of Kaliningrad Region*
We won’t let anyone down. I am confident that Russian football will definitely triumph, and Kaliningrad will help the country in this grand undertaking. We’ll bear the colours of the Russian flag with pride.

*Dmitry Rozinkevich, Honoured Master of Sports and Olympic medalist (1996) in rowing, who is native of Kaliningrad Region*
Kaliningrad Region is a region with strong sporting traditions. There’s always been a heightened interest in sport, and in the famous "Baltika" football club. Hosting the 2018 World Cup will kick-start the development of sport in the region and revive bygone traditions. Not only can Kaliningrad do a good job of staging World Cup matches, it could also become a training base for our sportsmen and sportswomen. 

*Volgograd: Today Volgograd won’t be getting any sleep*
The people of Volgograd heard the news about the World Cup on the Central Embankment of the Volga, which has been nominated as the venue for the fan festival. The crowd which assembled there was the largest of any in the cities which were waiting for the announcement, at around 25.000. The sporting celebration on the embankment started with a mass-participation flash mob – “The City’s Waiting” – involving around 150 young sportsmen and sportswomen. On an improvised football pitch, they showed off their superb ball skills.

*Tatyana Lebedeva, Olympic Champion (2004) and two-time World Champion (2004, 2007) in Long Jump as well as three-time World Champion (2001, 2003, 2004) in Triple Jump*
I think the whole of Volgograd will be going without sleep today and will be celebrating instead. Then afterwards, we’ll start thinking about how we’re going to carry out improvements and build infrastructure in our splendid city, so that we can make a good job of hosting the tournament.

*Oleg Veretennikov, all-time top goalscorer in the Russian football championship who achieved most of own successes in FC "Rotor" Volgograd (1992-1999)*
Volgograd won’t let anyone down!

*Saransk: Our national dream is coming true!*
The last moment of suspense left during the announcement of the Host Cities evaporated when the word “Saransk” rang out on TV. The city is one of the country’s main centres of sporting development. 

*Vladimir Volkov, Head of the Republic of Mordovia *
We are confident that Saransk will make a really good job of hosting matches during the World Cup. Everyone living in the Republic of Mordovia was waiting for this – it’s our desire, our nation’s dream – and it’s come true!

*Yevgeny Aldonin, the winner of UEFA Cup 2004-2005 with CSKA Moscow, who now plays for FC "Mordovia" Saransk*
This is a remarkable event for the city and for the whole republic. Saransk deserves the right to host the World Cup because of its attitude to sport, and because of how the city is developing.

*Moscow: We’re looking forward to a major festival*
The announcement ceremony concluded in Moscow, the heart of the tournament. Two stadiums, "Luzhniki" and "Spartak", will be hosting matches during the FIFA World Cup.

*Nikolay Tolstykh, President of the Russian Football Union*
I am, of course, really pleased that the Russian Federation has earned the right to host the World Cup. I have no doubt that, by pooling our efforts, we will do all we can to make sure that our country puts on a major sporting celebration. Our objective is to create a competitive national team which will please Russia’s supporters with really good performances. I’d like to congratulate not just the city and its admirers on earning the right to host World Cup matches, but also all those who took part in the contest to host matches, and all those who will be building sports facilities in preparation for this major sporting celebration.

*Fabio Capello, coach of the Russian national team*
As yet I haven’t been to all the cities which will be hosting the World Cup, so I can’t speak about all of them. But those cities which I have visited were simply fantastic. I saw a huge amount of enthusiasm from the people who live there. So, Russia’s ready to host the World Cup.









FIFA


----------



## TEBC

What about the confed cup? Just Moscow Kazan St Peters and Sochi?


----------



## AlekseyVT

TEBC said:


> What about the confed cup? Just Moscow Kazan St Peters and Sochi?


Yes, of course. Why need more stadiums for 10 matches? With high probability, only these four cities/stadiums will be fully prepared in 2017.


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy

With 'alienated' Yekatarinenburg, one would have thought the city will host all matches of the group participants to avoid disturbing traveling over huge distances and send them across a country the size of a continent, like Brazil 2014.


Regardless of the debilitating, xenophobic, hostile and racist tags this topic has been decorated with I'm positive this 2018 version, unlike the ridiculous pixel-sized window-dressing and cosmetic pendant of 2022, will pay tribute to the core essence and true spirit of a world cup.


----------



## TEBC

AlekseyVT said:


> Yes, of course. Why need more stadiums for 10 matches? With high probability, only these four cities/stadiums will be fully prepared in 2017.


In Brazil it will be six cities, but one of them will just host the opening match


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ Not at all, I don't perceive your posts as criticism of any kind. It's a good question. Personally I would rather have it like you said, I prefer "spreading" the game as much as possible.


----------



## copa olympic

*Russia 2018 sets visa-free regime for World Cup ticket holders
*
Tuesday, 09 October 2012








By Andrew Warshaw

October 9 - Russia 2018 has reiterated plans to scrap visa requirements for fans – provided they have FIFA World Cup tickets.

Alexander Djordjadze, deputy chief executive and international relations director of Russia 2018, made the pledge during a special event in Moscow.

"We [have] offered the Government a project on the visa-free regime for all those possessing tickets," said Djordjadze.

"During the event, fans will be allowed to use their tickets as permits to visit the championship's host cities and those in the European part of Russia, including Kaliningrad and Yekaterinburg, on a free-of-charge basis."

...

insideworldfootball



*Kuban Krasnodar fans protest 2018 World Cup hosting snub
*









By Andrew Warshaw

October 8 - Fans of Russian Premier League club Kuban Krasnodar have written to both Russian President Vladimir Putin and FIFA boss Sepp Blatter protesting that their city was not chosen as one of the host venues for the 2018 World Cup.

The southern city of Krasnodar, which boasts two clubs, FC Krasnodar and Kuban, in Russia's top flight, was overlooked last week when FIFA and Russia 2018 selected the 11 cities that will host the 32-team tournament.

Saransk, the smallest of the contenders and with little football tradition, was considered an outsider but made the list at the expense of Krasnodar.

"We would like to express our outrage regarding the decision to exclude Krasnodar from the list of host cities for the 2018 World Cup," the Kuban fans said in an open letter addressed to Putin, Blatter and Russia 2018 chairman Vitaly Mutko.

"We also express our mistrust in those officials who had been in charge of picking the host cities.

"There is no other city in Russia where the number one sport is as popular as it is here.

"Despite the fact that Krasnodar's population is only 750,000 and our club has never won any major trophies, our 30,000-seat stadium has always been filled to capacity."

insideworldfootball


----------



## copa olympic

*Arena-2018 gears up for major work
*(FIFA.com) Thursday 11 October 2012








© LOC
A working meeting took place in Moscow on 10 September 2012 between management of the Russia 2018 Local Organising Committee, Arena-2018 and Charles R. Botta, FIFA's leading consultant on stadium construction and design. The meeting focused on mapping out collaboration between Arena-2018 and the FIFA technical group responsible for monitoring timetables and schedules for the design, construction and reconstruction of stadiums for the 2018 FIFA World Cup Russia™, as well as for monitoring compliance with FIFA requirements.

At the meeting, representatives from Arena-2018 presented their most up-to-date information on the design and construction of stadiums for the FIFA World Cup. Those attending discussed the monitoring of stadium preparations ahead of the tournament.

"Arranging accountability and communication between all sides is a key issue in our work because, during the design and construction process, the Host Cities will be asking a huge number of questions, and it's very important for us to speak the same language," explained Botta. "I'd like to say that I was really impressed with the outcome of the meeting. The Russia 2018 Local Organising Committee and Arena-2018 have made excellent preparations and started this important work."

Arranging accountability and communication between all sides is a key issue in our work.FIFA consultant, Botta
In December 2012, representatives and consultants from Arena-2018, along with experts from FIFA's technical group, will be paying inspection visits to the tournament's Host Cities. And the following month, January 2013, they will present their first joint report to FIFA.

"We already have things we can present to FIFA. Five of the stadiums for the tournament are already under construction: Spartak Moscow's arena and the stadiums in Sochi, Kazan, Saransk and St Petersburg," said Botta following the meeting. "In terms of the objectives facing all the people involved in the process, at this stage I would say it's about the Host Cities accepting Arena-2018 as their partner in getting the stadiums ready for the tournament."

“Russia, like any country, has its own construction assessments and procedures,” he continued. “The lines of communication need to be put in place with the cities, and then it will be easier to make sure that the interests of all sides are taken into account, while observing FIFA's timetables and requirements. That's how it was in Germany and in South Africa, that's how we're working at the moment in Brazil, and I'm sure that we'll also be able to do the same in Russia."

Arena-2018 was founded by the Russia 2018 LOC in April 2012. The organisation is responsible for monitoring the design, construction and rebuilding of the stadiums and ensure that FIFA requirements are met.

FIFA


----------



## AlekseyVT

*LOC learns lessons from EURO 2012*

_(FIFA.com) Tuesday 16 October 2012_

A meeting took place in Moscow on 15 October between senior officials from the 2018 FIFA World Cup Russia Local Organising Committee, led by CEO Alexey Sorokin, and representatives from Ukraine's UEFA EURO 2012 Organising Committee, led by tournament director Markiyan Lubkivskyi. Lubkivskyi was in Moscow to talk about the organisers' experiences of preparing for EURO 2012 in Ukraine. 

“I'm really pleased with the meeting, and I'm sure this won't be the last time we all meet up,” said Markiyan Lubkivskyi at the end of the meeting. “From all the experience we gained in organising EURO 2012 in Ukraine, the main thing I'd single out is that you can't afford to waste even so much as a day as you prepare for a tournament. You have to pay close attention to issues such as security and accommodation for World Cup visitors and fans, and from the very start you have to monitor the construction of facilities for the tournament to make sure they meet FIFA requirements.” 

“Just as important is making sure that you ask as many questions as possible. Continental and international football federations possess unique knowledge and experience when it comes to organising tournaments such as these. So you need to take on board as much information from them as possible, so that you can make practical use of it further down the line and organise the best tournament in history.”

Representatives from the Russia 2018 LOC have already had the opportunity to study the staging of EURO 2012 as part of the "Observer" programme, which ran in parallel to the tournament in Poland and Ukraine. Along with representatives of the Host Cities for Russia 2018, the LOC's experts visited Kharkiv to study how the city's airport functioned during peak hours, and also travelled to other EURO 2012 host cities to learn from the experiences of local organisers. 

*Representatives from Ukraine's UEFA EURO 2012 Organising Committee - Markiyan Lubkivskyi, tournament director (left), and Ivan Fedorenko, deputy operational director - are ready to share their experience with Alexey Sorokin (center), Russia 2018 LOC CEO:*








FIFA


----------



## copa olympic

*Russia may simplify visa regulations for 2018 World Cup
*








Image via elbrustours.ru

Oct 21, 2012
MOSCOW, Russia - Russia law makers would considering more simplified visa regulations for foreigners related to the 2018 World Cup, a travel industry union said Sunday.
A bill has been presented to the State Duma, or lower house of the parliament for the visa-free discussion, Russian Union of the Travel Industry said.
The bill allowed foreign citizens involving in organizing and conducting the World Cup and the 2017 Confederations' Cup to skip the consular procedures and fees related to the visas, Yury Barzykin, Vice President of the union told local media.
Meanwhile, certain kinds of foreigners, especially those participating in the games, could enter Russia during the competition period without getting a visa if certain documents are provided in advance, the bill suggested.
Moreover, the bill would give certain foreigners the right of free travels between Russian host cities of the World Cup. For example, a ticket to a game of the World Cup could be taken as a "travel document," Interfax news agency quoted Barzykin as saying.
The bill, if approved by the State Duma, would help boost the sports tourism in Russia during the World Cup years and encourage more sports fans and travelers to visit the country, Barzykin said.
Sports Minister Vitaly Mutko said previously that Russia would speed up preparations for the World Cup following the unveiling of the 11 host cities.
The International Federation of Football Associations (FIFA) and Russia last month announced 11 host cities of the World Cup, which include Kaliningrad, St. Petersburg, Moscow, Kazan, Nizhny Novgorod, Saransk, Samara, Yekaterinburg, Rostov-on-Don, Volgograd and Sochi.
Russia pledged to hold "a high quality championships" with full-scale preparation works, Mutko said.

eturbonews


----------



## copa olympic

*Host cities study Poland's EURO 2012 experience
*
(FIFA.com) Monday 29 October 2012









© LOC

Between 23 and 27 October, senior representatives from the regions and cities which will be hosting the FIFA World Cup Russia™ visited Poland's UEFA EURO 2012 host cities: Warsaw, Wroclaw and Gdansk. The delegation was in Poland to gain experience of how to organise a major football tournament.

This was the first working visit since the Host Cities for the 2018 FIFA World Cup were announced in late September. The trip gave representatives of the Russian cities the opportunity to talk to their Polish counterparts at seminars and meetings, and also to ask questions about tournament preparations.

The Russian delegation also visited the tournament stadiums, the venues for the fan fests, the training bases and hotels where players and guests stayed during EURO 2012, major transport hubs and other tournament infrastructure.

A key aspect of the visit was a seminar in Warsaw, entitled "From the European Championships to the FIFA World Cup - Poland's experience". The seminar was attended by the head of the EURO 2012 office in Poland, Dariusz Buza; the director of the office for security and crisis management, Ewa Gawor; a Polish deputy foreign minister, Beata Stelmach; the chairman of the PL.2012 association, Marcin Herra; and representatives of companies involved in the planning and staging of the tournament.

"We're very pleased to welcome representatives of the 2018 FIFA World Cup host cities to Poland, and to share our experience of hosting EURO 2012. We will be happy to help our Russian friends in every way as they prepare for the World Cup, and we will give their endeavours our wholehearted support," said Beata Stelmach, one of Poland's deputy foreign ministers.

This visit forms part of the process of studying the experience accumulated by Poland and Ukraine in planning and staging EURO 2012. Representatives of the 2018 FIFA World Cup Host Cities had previously been to Poland and Ukraine just before and also during the tournament.

FIFA


----------



## Vandoren

^^

Poland's experience surely help us.Poland knows how to organice such events and especially security was managed really good.

Ah,those moments...


----------



## copa olympic

*Kaliningrad Launches $29 M World Cup Design Contest
*









© RIA Novosti. Alexey Filippov
16:43 31/10/2012
MOSCOW, October 31 (RIA Novosti)

The Russian city of Kaliningrad announced a $29 million design contest Wednesday to plan the city’s arena for the 2018 World Cup, an adviser to the regional governor told RIA Novosti.

The local government in the Baltic Sea exclave had originally planned to do the design work in-house on an $11 million budget, but decided to invest more after being confirmed as a host city last month and finding that the federal sports ministry would cover around 70 percent of the costs, the aide said.

“When we made it into the list of hosts for the World Cup, the financial conditions changed along with that,” said Pavel Pogrebnyakov, the regional governor’s World Cup advisor.

“We found out that the Sports Ministry would add financing and that the money for projecting will be shared out in different proportions. On Tuesday, we opened a competition again for the stadium project and the area around it.”

The winning bidder will have up to a year and four months to turn in a design, far less than the three years and three months for the winning bidder in a similar $30 million tender launched by fellow host city Nizhny Novgorod last week.

The stadium will be required to seat 45,000 people, but can be reduced to 25,000 after the tournament.

The arena and surrounding area will also play host to offices, shops and conference centers after the World Cup.

Kaliningrad’s regional sports minister has previously said the stadium could also host Rugby World Cup games in 2023 if Russia’s bid to host the tournament is successful.

RIA Novosti


----------



## AlekseyVT

Vandoren said:


> Poland's experience surely help us.Poland knows how to organice such events and especially security was managed really good.
> 
> Ah,those moments...


Well, I would not be so categorical here. At least, sometimes the negative experience of hosting of major events can teach much more than a successful experience. When you study only successful experiences of hosting of large sports competitions in a civilized societies, it's very difficult to see the pitfalls. But when you're facing with such ugly events as it happened in Poland this year, you will be able to foresee it and to develop measures to prevent such things.


----------



## AlekseyVT

*Russia 2018 World Cup stadium in Samara set to be moved because of flood danger*

_Tuesday, 06 November 2012_

*By Duncan Mackay*

*November 6 - Samara is to build its stadium for the 2018 World Cup on a different site to the one approved by FIFA, it has been revealed. *

Samara, situated in the southeastern part of European Russia at the confluence of the Volga and Samara Rivers on the east bank of the Volga, is one of 11 host cities after two others were dropped in September.

A $29 million (£18 million/€23 million) tender to design the stadium posted on a state contracting website states that the 45.000-seater stadium will be near the airport rather than on the site the FIFA delegation visited. The price has increased to around $430 million (£269 million/€336 million), which is $100 million (£63 million/€78 million) more than regional Deputy Governor Alexander Nefedov said last month, and more than double the figure of $180 million (£113 million/€141 million) widely mentioned in Russian media in December 2010, after Russia was awarded the tournament.

The original site had been criticised for being far from city transport links and hotel accommodation, ruining a river view and requiring port traffic to be rerouted.

The decision is also in response to floods that killed 172 people in and around the town of Krymsk in July. Afterwards Russian President Vladimir Putin signed a decree specifying any new large building near water must be at least eight meters above the water level.

With Samara's 45.000-seater stadium originally set to be built on an site (pictured below) where two rivers meet, these new rules would have made the project far too expensive, regional Governor Nikolay Merkushkin claimed. “It would take another 10 billion rubles (£200 million/$320 million/€250 million) of additional investment,” said Merkushkin. “For that money, we would be able to landscape not only Samara and Tolyatti [a city in the same region] but could landscape practically the entire region.”

The new site is near a major highway and the city airport. Most of the host cities are far ahead of Samara in their preparations, with construction work well under way on new stadiums in Moscow and Saint Petersburg.

Insideworldfootball









Link


----------



## 970467

This areal where the 2 rivers cross into a huge one reminds me of quonching (or something).

Maybe a nice place to build some nice skyscrapers in 1-2 decades.
The stadium have been looked nice there but safety is first.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Donodöner said:


> This areal where the 2 rivers cross into a huge one reminds me of *quonching* (or something).


I'm sorry but what is quonching? I can't find good translation.

*Here are photos of proposed territory for construction of future stadium in Samara. Currently it's territory of Radio Center (blue point):*





















































http://pro-zefir.ru/forum/8-281-1


----------



## AlekseyVT

http://samara-ru.livejournal.com/7286561.html


----------



## AlekseyVT

http://vot-tak-da.livejournal.com/46663.html


----------



## 970467

^^Chongqing

Here it is


----------



## copa olympic

*Russia shapes up its preparations for 2018
*
(LOC) Tuesday 20 November 2012









© LOC

The 2018 FIFA World Cup Russia™ is continuing to take shape, with the Local Organising Committee (LOC) officially submitting to FIFA on 20 November the concept for hosting the key matches of its flagship event.

During the LOC Board meeting in Saint Petersburg, Moscow was proposed to stage the Opening Match, one semi-final and the Final at the Luzhniki Stadium. It was also proposed that the second semi-final would be held at Saint Petersburg’s stadium, which is currently being built on Krestovskiy Island.

The Venice of the north, as Saint Petersburg is often called, was also put forward as the venue for the Opening Match and FIFA Confederations Cup Russia 2017 decider. Together with Spartak Stadium, Kazan and Sotchi, four venues have been proposed to host the 'Festival of Champions' in June 2017. The FIFA Executive Committee will now review the proposals at its next meeting in Tokyo on 14 December 2012.

“Proposing Moscow and Saint Petersburg, the cradle of Russian football by the way, as the stage for the key matches of these two major FIFA events is an important operational decision for the LOC. It is part of our milestone achievements, and our preparations are already in full swing. We look forward to the validation of our suggestions in December so we can continue our mission,” said LOC Chairman and Sports Minister Vitaly Mutko, who chaired the meeting along with FIFA Secretary General Jérôme Valcke and LOC CEO Alexey Sorokin.

While preparations for its own major events are continuously picking up pace, Russia plans to provide its citizens with a taste of what they can expect in 2017 and 2018 by hosting the first FIFA Fan Fests on Russian soil during the 2014 FIFA World Cup Brazil™. The first conceptional ideas were discussed during today’s meeting, and further discussions will now follow with the potential host cities in the next few months to decide on the best options.

“To be able to be part of a FIFA World Cup in your home country is a very special and rare opportunity. The FIFA Fan Fests in 2014 will be an appetizer of what Russians and the world will experience in 2017 and 2018. It is fantastic to see the great excitement among the host cities and the Russians already,” said the FIFA Secretary General, who added: “We are well on track but at the same time we have a long way to go as there are many tasks to be fulfilled and a great deal of infrastructure to be created here in Russia to prepare the perfect stage for the 2018 FIFA World Cup and the FIFA Confederations Cup one year earlier.”

Arena 2018, the appointed stadium monitoring branch of the LOC, also provided an initial overall stadium update following the host city announcement on 28 September 2012. Five FIFA World Cup stadiums (Kazan, Saint Petersburg, Saransk, Sochi, Spartak Stadium) are already under construction and another four (Ekaterinburg, Nizhny Novgorod, Rostov-on-Don, Volgograd) will be launched for the design stage by the end of this year. The remaining three stadium projects will be launched early next year at the latest.

Furthermore, the LOC reported on its cooperation with the FIFA World Cup host city regions to assess hotels and training sites as well as to identify potential locations to serve as team base camps during the 2018 FIFA World Cup. Also discussed was the sales process for the sponsorship packages and the TV rights particularly related to the Russian market as well as the creation of the official emblem and the official slogan. For the development of the official marks, the visual postcards of Russia, the LOC and FIFA are discussion ideas on how to involve the Russian population in the creative process. 

Today’s meeting concluded the official events for 2012 in Russia, although the LOC will continue its knowledge management mission at the Official Draw for the FIFA Confederations Cup Brazil 2013 in São Paulo on 1 December 2012. Other major milestones for the LOC in 2012 included attending the stadium management workshop for the 2014 FIFA World Cup in Fortaleza, as well as participating in the 2014 stadium inspection visits.

Next year, the LOC plans to actively participate in the observer programme at the Festival of Champions, as the FIFA Confederations Cup is known, taking place in six Brazilian host cities from 15 to 30 June 2013.

The board, whose role is to jointly govern the preparations for Russia 2018 together with FIFA, is scheduled to convene next in October 2013 in Kazan.

FIFA


----------



## copa olympic

*Luzhniki Could be Demolished - Sports Minister
*










Luzhniki Stadium
© RIA Novosti. Valery Melnikov
21:36 20/11/2012

MOSCOW, November 20 (R-Sport) - Moscow's iconic Luzhniki Stadium could be demolished and rebuilt from scratch for the 2018 World Cup, Russia's sports minister told R-Sport on Tuesday.

The 80,000-capacity arena, built in 1956 and refurbished for the 1980 Summer Olympics, is the venue for the final of the football extravaganza in six years' time.

Officials have said it needs considerable upgrades ahead of 2018, but Vitaly Mutko admitted for the first time on Tuesday that authorities are considering leveling the Soviet behemoth and starting over.

"The Moscow city government has not yet examined the concept completely," Mutko said. "There is the refurbishment option, but that's very tricky, from a technical point of view."

"You know that sometimes, modernizing arenas can be more expensive than building all over again. There is the demolition option. We'll see what Moscow decides soon enough."

Mutko said Luzhniki, which also hosts the opening ceremony and, most likely, one of the semifinals, currently falls short of FIFA's "tough" demands on fan comforts, capacity, hospitality, and media facilities.

Luzhniki is one of 12 existing or planned stadiums in 11 cities to be used for the World Cup.

RIA NOVOSTI


----------



## AlekseyVT

*"Luzhniki" Must Not Be Demolished - Official*

MOSCOW, November 21 (R-Sport) - Moscow’s vast "Luzhniki" Stadium must not be demolished because it is a historic monument, the official in charge of remodeling the stadium to host the 2018 World Cup final said Wednesday.

The comments go against Sports Minister Vitaly Mutko’s suggestion Tuesday that leveling the 80.000-capacity arena, built in 1956 and refurbished for the 1980 Summer Olympics, could be cheaper than refurbishing the interior.

Moscow’s historic monuments agency “has come out in favor of saving the facade of the Large Sports Arena ["Luzhniki"],” said Dmitry Bush, head of the "Mosproekt-4" government agency overseeing the remodeling effort.

He added his agency had planned for a refurbishment from the start. The remodeling was approved by the city planning commission earlier this month.

Mutko had said "Luzhniki", which also hosts the opening ceremony and, most likely, one of the semifinals, currently falls short of FIFA's "tough" demands on fan comforts, capacity, hospitality, and media facilities.

"Luzhniki" hosted the 2008 Champions League final and is one of 12 existing or planned stadiums in 11 cities to be used for the World Cup.

It will also host next year's World Athletics Championships.

RIA NOVOSTI


----------



## copa olympic

*St Petersburg chosen to host final of 2017 Confederations Cup
*Tuesday, 20 November 2012








By Duncan Mackay

November 20 - St Petersburg will host the opening match and final of the 2017 Confederations Cup, the warm-up tournament for the following year's World Cup in Russia, it has been announced. 

They will join Moscow, Kazan and Sochi in the event held every four years by FIFA.

It is contested by the holders of each of the six FIFA confederation championships, along with the FIFA World Cup holder and the host nation, to bring the number of teams up to eight.

The eight-team tournament, to be played in June 2017, will serve as a prelude to the World Cup to be hosted by the world's largest country for the first time the following year.

The under-construction Gazprom-Arena in St Petersburg is set to stage the opening match and the final of the event.

Russia 2018 organisers have also proposed Moscow's Spartak stadium, Sochi's Fisht Olympic Stadium, which will stage the Opening and Closing ceremonies of the 2014 Winter Games, and Kazan's Central Stadium, which is due to host next year's Summer Universiade, as the venues for the Confederations Cup.

All four cities were among 11 chosen by Russia and FIFA in September to host World Cup matches in 2018.

insideworldfootball


----------



## plasticterminator

lets hope its finished before 2017 lol


----------



## The London BestShard

AlekseyVT said:


> How do you know about it?


How do you know Fifa weren't bribed by Russia?


----------



## AlekseyVT

The London BestShard said:


> How do you know Fifa weren't bribed by Russia?


Are you even heard about "presumption of innocence"? It's one of basic principles in all democratic countries.

"Ei incumbit probatio qui dicit, non qui negat" ("the burden of proof lies with who declares, not who denies"). "Everyone charged with a criminal offence shall be presumed innocent until proved guilty according to law".

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Presumption_of_innocence


----------



## The London BestShard

AlekseyVT said:


> Are you even heard about "presumption of innocence"? It's one of basic principles in all democratic countries.
> 
> "Ei incumbit probatio qui dicit, non qui negat" ("the burden of proof lies with who declares, not who denies"). "Everyone charged with a criminal offence shall be presumed innocent until proved guilty according to law".
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Presumption_of_innocence


YOU ARE PROVEN GUILTY. A VIDEO RECORDING OF RUSSIA CHEERING AND GIVING RUSSIAN MONEY TO FIFA 24 HOURS BEFORE VOTE AND HOST CHOICE. FIFA DISMISS THE PROOF. THERES YOUR PROOF.


----------



## AlekseyVT

The London BestShard said:


> YOU ARE PROVEN GUILTY. A VIDEO RECORDING OF RUSSIA CHEERING AND GIVING RUSSIAN MONEY TO FIFA 24 HOURS BEFORE VOTE AND HOST CHOICE. FIFA DISMISS THE PROOF. THERES YOUR PROOF.


Where this recording? Can you post it?


----------



## The London BestShard

AlekseyVT said:


> Where this recording? Can you post it?


It was on the news. I don't have the actual recording they showed it once in January 2011.


----------



## alwn

veresk said:


> *To alwn*
> we live in the same world and discussions about why these countries deserve and those don't is so 15 century. But let's look at the situation from the other perspective: it's a great chance for provincial cities (in Russia at least) to finally step up get some interest. And if this ignites the development of provincial cities.. well, who cares how much money rich people will get (everybody knows they get it one way or another).
> And the last but not least: taking into consideration all you've just said haven't you asked yourself how and why FIFA officials are so corrupted?)


as I said Russia deserve to be a WC host. I m sure that will be a very interesting WC, different cities, culture. Russia is a beautiful country and has a lot to show to the visitors in 2018. I just wish that my country to qualify to go and visit. For now I visited just the impressive Moscow. I wished to go in f. Konigsberg, Saransk, Petersburg or Ekaterienburg. Only dreams, my national team probably will miss and me stay home.. 
About FIFA, World Cup bids, corruption what to say, it is not hard to imagine. World Cup bid is an important decision, a huge business to be decided..


----------



## WFInsider

The London BestShard said:


> Your Russian. You would say that. Russia is money money money. We bidded us England fairly and you won through money. Your the one who brought politics in.


This idiotic troll "The London BestShard" should be banned. Delete this senseless bla bla bla.


----------



## veresk

The London BestShard said:


> It was on the news. I don't have the actual recording they showed it once in January 2011.


And you believe everything what is said on the news?! :lol:


----------



## AlekseyVT

WFInsider said:


> This idiotic troll "The London BestShard" should be banned. Delete this senseless bla bla bla.


I think that best thing for everyone is ignore him and to switch on the actual news. His posts could be actual in late 2010 - early 2011, but not in early 2013. Let's be more smarter or this thread will be blocked again.


----------



## veresk

alwn said:


> as I said Russia deserve to be a WC host. I m sure that will be a very interesting WC, different cities, culture. Russia is a beautiful country and has a lot to show to the visitors in 2018. I just wish that my country to qualify to go and visit. For now I visited just the impressive Moscow. I wished to go in f. Konigsberg, Saransk, Petersburg or Ekaterienburg. Only dreams, my national team probably will miss and me stay home..
> About FIFA, World Cup bids, corruption what to say, it is not hard to imagine. World Cup bid is an important decision, a huge business to be decided..


According to the recent news there will be a simplified regime of the board crossing, getting of visas and train/air tickets for those who have tickets for the WC, so it will be a great chance for those who want to visit Russia to visit it without a lot of troubles. It's not necessary to follow only your favourite team, you can buy any match ticket and just visit our country..))


----------



## The London BestShard

WFInsider said:


> This idiotic troll "The London BestShard" should be banned. Delete this senseless bla bla bla.


You are the troll. I speak truth. Your hiding from it. You troll.


----------



## WFInsider

The London BestShard said:


> You are the troll. I speak truth. Your hiding from it. You troll.


Truth needs proofs, facts, documents. You have only bla bla bla, which "was on TV". And you repeated it like thousand times already. It's elementary thing, kid.


----------



## The London BestShard

WFInsider said:


> Truth needs proofs, facts, documents. You have only bla bla bla, which "was on TV". And you repeated it like thousand times already. It's elementary thing, kid.


You are probably as corrupt as Putin Abramovic and Blatter.


----------



## veresk

Yeah, you're right, probably every Russian citizen is increadibly rich and corrupted and has his/her personal football team bought in England... There's no beggars in Russia and it's the richest country in the world!
I've just realized i'm wrong Russian...


----------



## Pedro EM

Im sure Russia will host a good world cup just like Ukraine and Poland hosted a good European Championship last year.


----------



## The London BestShard

I don't stereotype. Not all russians are corrupt but lots are.


----------



## veresk

As other people in the rest of the world.


----------



## AlekseyVT

It's already ridiculous. So, many Western organizations and officials are corrupted like Blatter's FIFA? And who should to blame for this.... Russia? May be, it's better to start from themselves?


----------



## Leedsrule

The London BestShard said:


> I don't stereotype. Not all russians are corrupt but lots are.


HAHAHAHA This has to be one of the funniest things i've read on this board in a long time :lol:


----------



## veresk

AlekseyVT said:


> It's already ridiculous. So, many Western organizations and officials are corrupted like Blatter's FIFA? And who should to blame for this.... Russia? May be, it's better to start from themselves?


Oh, please... Russia is the root of all evil! :lol:


----------



## 970467

Disgusting.
I hope that there will be new concepts just like many times before concerning other WC stadiums.

The old charme has to be preserved but a with a modern harmonazing shell.


----------



## Guest

Donodöner said:


> Disgusting.
> I hope that there will be new concepts just like many times before concerning other WC stadiums.
> 
> The old charme has to be preserved but a with a modern harmonazing shell.


I agree. Look how elegant Maracana turned out without an ostentatious design. Luzhniki should follow something similar.


----------



## WFInsider

> *Russian Railways May Build $157 Billion of High-Speed Links*
> 
> OAO Russian Railways is planning more than 5 trillion rubles ($157 billion) of high-speed rail links as the world’s largest country by land mass plans to host the 2018 soccer World Cup.
> 
> “Building high-speed rail links is a brand new trend for the development of our economy,” Russian Railways Chief Executive Officer Vladimir Yakunin said in Sochi, the Black Sea city that will host the 2014 Winter Olympics. The plans are drawing interest from large foreign companies including Siemens AG (SIE) and Alstom SA (ALO), he said.
> 
> Russia’s ambitions to hold world sporting events is forcing the government to expand the national transportation system. The country doesn’t have a single high-speed rail line, while Japan introduced the world’s first service in the 1960s, according to data from OAO High-Speed Rail Lines, a unit of RZD as the Russian rail monopoly is known.
> 
> State-owned Russian Railways plans the routes from Moscow to St. Petersburg, Sochi and Kazan, with an extension to Yekaterinburg near the border of Europe and Asia. The company is trying to start the pilot link to Kazan in time to race soccer fans to stadiums in four of the 11 cities hosting World Cup matches.
> 
> *Astronomic Figure*
> 
> “The 5 trillion rubles in spending is an astronomic figure for Russian Railways as neither the company, nor the government has money for this,” said Andrey Rozhkov, analyst at IFC Metropol. “The project is unlikely to be implemented in full, while some high-speed links such as Moscow-Kazan may be built.”
> 
> Train producers such as Siemens AG, Alstom SA and their joint ventures with local partners in Russia may benefit from this project as well as steelmakers Evraz Plc (EVR) and OAO Mechel (MTLR), which produce durable rail tracks, Rozhkov said.
> 
> Russian Railways may require another 1.5 trillion rubles to build tracks for trains that can travel about 200 kilometers an hour (124 miles an hour), Yakunin said in the May 31 interview. High-speed trains can go twice that fast.
> 
> “If everything goes according to plan, we could be in time for the World Cup,” Yakunin said. This year, RZD expects to receive 16 billion rubles of budget funds for engineering under the Moscow-Kazan project, after which it could start building the railroad in late 2014 or early 2015, Yakunin said.
> 
> *Cutting Travel Time*
> 
> Moscow-Kazan is estimated to cost 928 billion rubles, Yakunin said during a conference with President Vladimir Putin last week. Transportation Minister Maxim Sokolov said the link would span 800 kilometers, cutting travel time to 3 1/2 hours from the current 11 1/2 hours.
> 
> In 2011, Siemens agreed on a contract with Russian Railways to produce 1,200 wagons of its Desiro trains under local brand Lastochka at its joint venture with Russian billionaire Dmitry Pumpyansky. Siemens may export these trains to other ex-Soviet countries, according to an agreement signed by CEO Peter Loescher and Russian Railways’sYakunin.
> 
> Siemens is seeking to expand its footprint in Russia with investments of about 1 billion euros ($1.3 billion), Loescher told reporters in Moscow today.
> 
> Yakunin said the project should be 70 percent financed from the budget, with the remaining 30 percent to be provided by RZD itself and investors.
> 
> The government and RZD are discussing the possibility of investing state funds in the construction, Yakunin said.
> 
> “The state, the Pension Fund and the National Wellbeing Fund could all contribute to the implementation of global long-term projects,” Yakunin added.


http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-...to-build-157-billion-of-high-speed-links.html


----------



## copa olympic

*Russia adopts law for 2018 FIFA World Cup and FIFA Confederations Cup 2017
*(FIFA.com) Wednesday 12 June 2013








© LOC

Russian President Vladimir Putin has signed a federal law on the preparation and hosting of the 2018 FIFA World Cup™ and the FIFA Confederations Cup 2017 in Russia.

FIFA and the Local Organising Committee (LOC) are very pleased about the enactment of the 2018 FIFA World Cup law and grateful to the Russian authorities for their cooperation in finalising this important project fully five years before the start of the tournament. The swift passing of the law shows the strong collaboration between the Russian government, FIFA and the LOC on the two major FIFA tournaments to be hosted in Russia for the first time in 2017 and 2018.

The 2018 FIFA World Cup law will be the cornerstone of the operational set-up and preparation for football’s flagship event and covers all areas essential to the success of the tournaments.

From a fan’s perspective, the law permits visa-free entry to Russia for all 2018 FIFA World Cup match ticket holders and free overground travel on public transport 18 hours before and after matches.

FIFA


----------



## xstratus

*story is already written*

sir Moutko, the world sees in front, you can not live in the past, to a modern and advanced states like Russia. Me personally the Louzniki itself is a monument and a remembrance very bright and beautiful. But I see no reason not to be a new modern and multifunctional Stadium
even in terms of economy is more better build a new stadium, whether to leave part of the facade.
I believe in a better confrontation situations STADIUMs
Moscow needs this stadium that will give it the prestige and visibility that will bring a world capital of contemporary and historical heritage 
The story dont closes with a building, we have sincere respect and love for this part, but the world goes in the future, the sport ...
For historical reasons Leave a Piece of the facade, but all the interior and exterior should be provided by the regulations of FIFA and roofs must be proportionate to the Russian winter and the actual incarnation 
and for reasons of economy must be a new stadium, with sports corridors, covering a seat when you play football,
He says the global practice in all modern National Stadium (see Tokyo)


----------



## plasticterminator

What are populous on? Without a doubt the single worse design concept for a stadium ever!!! Totally out of place with the whole setting. Anyone who has ever been to Moscow and seen the symmetry of around a 6km square area will know what I am talking about. The stadium is lined exactly with the university building (perhaps the most outstanding masterpiece of all time) with perfect symmetry down the hill ver the river and so on. The whole Olympic site is one of the best ever and no matter how far Russia has come its the building works from the soviet period that make it what it is and what everyone loves and wants to see. The design put forward would be ugly anywhere let alone the abomination in the centre of such an amazing setting. If the architect who designed this is reading this forum please do yourself a favour and resign you are totally and utterly clueless.


----------



## Laurence2011

The roof reminds me of the "zeil" shopping centre in Frankfurt


----------



## copa olympic

*Russia launches major Infrastructure Programme for 2018
*(FIFA.com) Tuesday 18 June 2013








© RIA NOVOSTI

The Russian government has sanctioned an Infrastructure Programme for hosting of the 2018 FIFA World Cup Russia™. The decision was taken at a Russian government cabinet meeting on Thursday 13 June. 

The infrastructure programme consists of some 292 facilities and events essential for holding the 2018 tournament. This includes 12 stadiums, 113 training sites, 62 hotels, 11 airports, communal and transport infrastructure necessary for FIFA World Cup, and electricity, IT and communications infrastructure. Development of the Programme has been undertaken by the Russian Ministry of Sport.

“A colossal amount of work has been carried out to prepare for this infrastructure programme. We have gathered and analysed data on the current status of infrastructure in all regions holding the FIFA World Cup,” explained Russian Minister of Sport and Chairman of the 2018 FIFA World Cup Local Organising Committee (LOC) Vitaly Mutko. 

“There are no other programmes of their kind. Over 1,000 proposals have been studied. The results of this work have been used to develop an optimal scenario for infrastructure preparations, according to which we selected only those facilities without which such a major tournament could not be held. These facilities are capable of bringing maximum returns on investments in the long term, and leave a 2018 FIFA World Cup legacy that will contribute to regional development and the economic growth of the country.”

The overall cost of the preparation programme for Russia 2018 will total RUB 664.1 billion (approx. USD 20.9 billion). Just over a half of this sum – RUB 336.2 billion (50.6 per cent) – will be provided through funding from the federal budget:

- RUB 86.2 billion have already been factored into the federal budget and current federal programmes; 
- A further RUB 250 billion will be added to federal programs and the federal budget. 

The majority of these funds will be spent on preparing sporting and transport infrastructure facilities, as well as on the provision of security. 

In accordance with the programme, regions hosting the matches are investing, overall, RUB 101.6 billion from their regional budgets. 

The infrastructure programme presupposes that RUB 226.3 billion will be attracted from non-budget sources. Private investor funds will invest primarily in the building of new hotels and modernisation of airport complexes in the host cities. 

The scale of preparations for Russia 2018 will go further than just the 11 cities hosting tournament fixtures. “The concept for hosting the FIFA World Cup has been designed in such a way that almost 70 per cent of the population will be involved in the preparations and hosting of the tournament,” said Mutko.

FIFA


----------



## jackass94

Some final projets were presented

Yekaterinburg


















Nizhny Novgorod


















Volgograd


















Rostov-on-Don


















I can't say that I really like them but we gotta see further renderings


----------



## ogonek

kaliningrad








samara








saransk


----------



## DaveyCakes

I love the Rostov and Kaliningrad designs. Volgograd is a definite improvement on some of the earlier proposals. Saransk and Samara are okay. Nizhniy Novgorod and Ekaterinburg.... ugly. 

Overall, I'd have to say they're a little bit disappointing.


----------



## Leedsrule

They are certainly very unique. Most of the brazil stadiums, although beautiful, are pretty plain, these are much more wacky.
I don't particularly like the Yekaterinburg design, it's a bit grey. I need to see some interior renders of the Nizhny Novgorod one before I make up my mind on that. Volgograd is very nice, and Rostov's could work very well but i'm undecided on it for now. Same with Kaliningrad's. And the samara and Saransk designs are the best <3


----------



## xstratus

*JESUS*

this is really funny(ugly) Nizhny, Ekaterinburg, Samara(It is unrealistic) and Volgograd is the height of a lack of imagination and originality, banality an unacceptable and unexpected presentation by Russian


----------



## TEBC

samara is my favorite


----------



## copa olympic

*Russia 2018 seeks outside assistance to meet FIFA stadium standards
*Jun 21, 2013 10:38:10 AM

A senior Russia 2018 official has admitted that every one of its venues for the 2018 World Cup is having trouble meeting FIFA standards as Sports Minister Vitaly Mutko stressed that transparency would be key as organisers seek to keep the tournament’s R664.1 billion (US$20.75 billion) budget in check.

Daniil Izotenkov, head of Arena 2018, a company set up by Russia 2018 to ensure stadiums meet FIFA requirements, said that outside assistance would be drawn upon. “All of the stadiums have problems meeting the FIFA standards,” said Izotenkov, according to the RIA Novosti news agency. “This is linked with the absence of experience in working on stadiums, so we are bringing in foreign specialists with experience of creating stadiums for the World Cup.”

Russian Prime Minister Dmitry Medvedev last week signed off on the Infrastructure Programme for the World Cup at a cabinet meeting. When Russia won the bid to host the World Cup in 2010, Russian President Vladimir Putin projected the total cost at about $10 billion. Mutko, who also serves as Russia 2018 chairman, said: “We’re going to do everything we can to make this project transparent. The more openness there is, it seems to me, the fewer opportunities there are for corruption.” Mutko stressed each part of the budget will be checked at every stage of the design and building process, with a principle of “hyper-personal responsibility” to make individual officials accountable. He said: “From the start, this project, which is starting now, will be kept under public control. That’s one of the right things (to do).”

While there is no blanket anti-corruption strategy in place for the World Cup, Mutko added that the government plans to stage meetings with all agencies involved, including the security service (FSB) and the state Audit Chamber. He suggested efforts could be modelled on the 2013 Summer Universiade in Kazan – a $600 million project that has encountered few problems. “There are projects like the Universiade where we are working calmly,” he said. “We’ve got serious support there from the Audit Chamber.”

GOAL


----------



## WFInsider




----------



## Jim856796

Hope the final designs of all the 2018 WC stadiums (esp. the reconstructed Luzhniki Grand Arena) are unveiled before the end of this calendar year.


----------



## TEBC

http://www.fifa.com/mm/document/tournament/loc/02/07/81/59/2012-annual-report_eng.pdf


----------



## alwn

Almost all WC stadiums shall have 45k capacity. new Kuban Krasnodar stadium as well.. What about this number "45" it is a lucky number in Russia? I hope is not related with year of WW2 victory


----------



## jackass94

that's just the minimum possible capacity to host WC


----------



## copa olympic




----------



## WFInsider

Kazan Arena:


----------



## Kaban01

Presented the model of the Central Stadium in the 2018 World Cup in Yekaterinburgdetails


----------



## copa olympic

*2018 FIFA World Cup Park attracts thousands of fans in Kazan
*(FIFA.com) Friday 19 July 2013








© LOC

At the height of the summer, the 2018 FIFA World Cup RussiaTM Local Organising Committee (LOC) came up with a memorable gift for the residents of Kazan and it’s guests, giving them all the chance to get a feel for the colossal event that will be Russia 2018, a whole five years ahead of the tournament. From 4 to 17 July, as part of the 27th World University Games, one of the city’s main squares, on the embankment by the Farmers’ Palace, hosted the 2018 FIFA World Cup Park.

There was something for every football fan who came to the Park, whatever their level of footballing experience and passion. The smallest fans could paint themselves in the colours of the Russian flag, draw enormous footballs or simply take their first steps in the game by kicking a ball. For more active visitors, there were several open-air attractions, such as a precision shooting contest and two different types of table football. As well as “classic” table football, visitors could also test themselves in a larger-scale version using an inflatable football pitch.

All visitors to the 2018 FIFA World Cup Park had access to a marquee with interactive entertainment, where they could try on paraphernalia worn by football fans from around the world, test their knowledge in a quiz on the history of the FIFA World Cup™ and give it a go as a football commentator by describing some of the competition’s greatest goals. The visitors who produced the most skilful commentaries were awarded prizes by journalists from national television and radio.

“I’ve always dreamt of becoming a football commentator,” said Ilnur, a five-year-old boy who came up with one of the best commentaries on a goal scored by Zinedine Zidane in the 1998 FIFA World Cup Final in France. “Now I’ll try even harder to make my dream come true. One day I’ll be a real World Cup commentator!”

Over the two weeks the Park was open, there were more than 150,000 visitors, i.e. more than 10,000 visitors a day or, on average, one in every 10 people from Kazan. Among those who visited the Park were Russian First Deputy Prime Minister Igor Shuvalov, Tatarstan leader Rustam Minnikhanov, players and coaches from Russia’s national student football team and other Russian sports stars.

Another visitor to the 2018 FIFA World Cup Park was Russia’s sports minister and Russia 2018 LOC chairman, Vitaly Mutko, who highlighted the extra interest the people of Kazan and its guests were showing in Russia 2018. “I’m really pleased to see so much enthusiasm among Russians in anticipation of this massive festival of football,” Mutko said. “I’d like to thank you for your support. The 2018 World Cup Park has been a sort of prelude to the FIFA Fanfests that will be taking place in the Russia 2018 Host Cities at the same time as the 2014 FIFA World Cup in Brazil, and will give everyone the chance to sample the unique atmosphere of this tournament, which our country will be hosting for the first time, a whole four years early!”

Kazan was the first of the Host Cities to declare its 2018 FIFA World Cup stadium open. The stadium hosted the opening and closing ceremonies for the 2013 World University Games. In 2017, the arena will host matches at the FIFA Confederations Cup, and then Russia 2018 matches the following year.

FIFA


----------



## WFInsider

> *Arena-2018 presents stadium requirements handbook to Russia 2018 host cities*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arena-2018 in cooperation with the 2018 FIFA World Cup RussiaTM Local Organising Committee (LOC) have presented the Russia 2018 Host Cities with the Stadium Requirements Handbook – a document that will form the basis for the design and construction of the Russia 2018 arenas.
> 
> The workshop that took place on 23-24 July was attended by more than 60 leading specialists and experts from companies involved in the design and construction of all 12 2018 World Cup stadiums, representatives of regional ministries and departments and international consultants specialising in stadium operations.
> 
> The 2018 FIFA World Cup stadium handbook is drawn up by FIFA in conjunction with Arena-2018. The handbook combines all FIFA’s most up-to-date infrastructure requirements for Russia 2018 stadiums, based on the experience of previous FIFA World Cups. The first edition of the document was issued in the spring of 2013. The final expanded version will be published in 2014, earlier than ever before in the run-up to a FIFA World Cup.
> 
> Attention of participants of the workshop was drawn to the need of a special focus on the legacy programmes for the tournament stadiums. The CEO of the Russia 2018 LOC, Alexey Sorokin noted: “As the organisations authorised to prepare for and stage the 2018 World Cup, it’s definitely the case that the LOC and Arena-2018 have an interest above all in ensuring that the stadiums built for the tournament comply with FIFA requirements. But the success of the World Cup in Russia will depend not just on how well it is organised, but also on how effectively the facilities are used after the tournament. And international experience shows that it’s right now, in the design stage, that we must make sure the stadiums are multipurpose.”
> 
> At the presentation of the new handbook, the organisers also outlined the main principles that will apply to the design, construction and use of Russia 2018 stadiums to make sure they meet the requirements of sustainable development. These principles cover areas such as energy consumption, environmentally friendly transport, compliance with environmental requirements and standards and the need to make sure stadiums are properly integrated into the cities in which they are located.
> 
> International experts from two famous European stadiums – England’s Wembley and Netherlands’ Amsterdam Arena – detailed their experience of designing, building and using stadiums effectively. The workshop was also addressed by the head of the Brazilian company Arena, Carlos de la Corte, who spoke about how similar issues have been resolved during the construction of stadiums for the 2014 FIFA World Cup in Brazil.
> 
> Arena-2018 will develop its cooperation with the Russia 2018 stadium owners by organising more workshops on stadium design and construction – and several more will be held before the end of this year. Also in October, Arena-2018 in cooperation with FIFA experts, will make inspection visits to several Russia 2018 stadiums as a part of the monitoring process.


http://www.fifa.com/worldcup/russia2018/news/newsid=2140467/index.html


----------



## Kaban01

In the government of the Kaliningrad area presented the model of new stadium which will be built on an island October to WC-2018. The specialists of NPO «Mostovik», which is engaged in planning, prepared the detailed model of soccer arena a capacity 45 thousand audience.all article


----------



## Gekadisc

Yekaterinburg could be eliminated from host cities list. Eugeny Roizman, the new mayor and an oppositional activist, doubts that their city needs a stadium for $0,5 bln for 4 World Cup matches. Eugeny won local elections last Sunday. Bad news for federals)


----------



## ReNaHtEiM

Kaban01 said:


> In the government of the Kaliningrad area presented the model of new stadium which will be built on an island October to WC-2018. The specialists of NPO «Mostovik», which is engaged in planning, prepared the detailed model of soccer arena a capacity 45 thousand audience.all article


The old design was way better. This one looks kind of boring.


----------



## jackass94

what old design? It hasn't changed at all

do you mean this one?
it wasn't official









I like the recent one more


----------



## AlekseyVT

Gekadisc said:


> Yekaterinburg could be eliminated from host cities list. Eugeny Roizman, the new mayor and an oppositional activist, doubts that their city needs a stadium for $0,5 bln for 4 World Cup matches. Eugeny won local elections last Sunday. Bad news for federals)


If you don't know, the post of Mayor in Yekaterinburg is similar to the post of British Queen/King. :lol: De-facto, Head of City Administration (so-called "City Manager") and Governor of Sverdlovsk Region has more power.


----------



## Gekadisc

^^^
Anyway, I can't imagine how they will host WC against the wishes of the only legitimate mayor.


----------



## ReNaHtEiM

jackass94 said:


> what old design? It hasn't changed at all
> 
> do you mean this one?
> it wasn't official
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the recent one more


Yes, that was the one I was talking about. But in this picture the new one looks much better.


----------



## AlekseyVT

Gekadisc said:


> ^^^
> Anyway, I can't imagine how they will host WC against the wishes of the only legitimate mayor.


He can like or not like this, but decision about hosting of WC matches in Yekaterinburg has been made. His wishes are not so important as you think.


----------



## WFInsider

Gekadisc said:


> ^^^
> Anyway, I can't imagine how they will host WC against the wishes of the only legitimate mayor.


All mayors are legitimate, and you are just a dumb troll :lol: .


----------



## AlekseyVT

Gekadisc said:


> Yekaterinburg could be eliminated from host cities list. Eugeny Roizman, the new mayor and an oppositional activist, doubts that their city needs a stadium for $0,5 bln for 4 World Cup matches. Eugeny won local elections last Sunday. Bad news for federals)


To close this theme - it's seem that you're lost again (for the hundredth time). Roizman said that he is not against WC2018 in Yekaterinburg. However, he disappointed with fact that two years ago Central Stadium in Yekaterinburg was opened after five-year reconstruction, and now it's need to reconstruct it again to WC standarts. He questioned - why previous reconstruction was necessary?



> *Евгений Ройзман о ЧМ-2018 в Екатеринбурге: Потратили огромные деньги на стадион, а теперь его надо переделывать!*
> 
> *Руководитель фонда «Город без наркотиков» и новоизбранный мэр Екатеринбурга Евгений Ройзман заявил, что не выступал против проведения ЧМ-2018 в городе.*
> 
> - Пресса неверно интерпретировала мою мысль, - говорит Ройзман. - Я прошу - не беритесь за это дело и не используйте цитируемые слова. Просто из каждого моего заявления пытаются что-то высосать.
> 
> *- Что вы хотели донести до горожан?*
> 
> - Не я хотел донести, а люди. Им не нравится, когда исчезают сумасшедшие деньги. Ведь Екатеринбург совсем недавно потратил огромную сумму на реконструкцию стадиона «Центральный», а теперь, получается, его вновь будут переделывать. Спрашивается: почему сразу не строили по мировым стандартам?
> 
> *- Ваше мнение - почему?*
> 
> - Все и все понимают. У процесса строительства арены высокая коррупционная емкость. Если прямо говорить, мы эту ситуацию вовремя прочувствовали.
> 
> *- Вы против чемпионата мира в Екатеринбурге?*
> 
> - Толь «за»! Я люблю спорт и много в нем понимаю. В первую очередь, чемпионат мира украсит, преобразит город. Но есть проблемы, которые нужно решать. Главная: кто предоставит те 12-15 миллиардов рублей, необходимых для подготовки к первенству? Нам обещают, что деньги возьмут из федерального бюджета — это полностью устраивает.
> 
> *- Откуда взялась сумма в 12-15 миллиардов?*
> 
> - Были проведены серьезные исследования. Скажу вам, что это плавающая и отнюдь не конечная величина. Вот увидите, в лимит по нашим традициям никто не уложится, денег не хватит. Думаю, вы понимаете, почему... Проблема ведь не в чемпионате мира, а в том, что деньги на предыдущую реконструкцию стадиона «Центральный» могли пойти на детский спорт.


I think we all will be glad you will stop to spread your biased rumours.


----------



## biancarossi20

ReNaHtEiM said:


> The old design was way better. This one looks kind of boring.



Its reminds a little bit the stadium Arena da Baixada, stadium of Curitiba (Brazil - 2014)


----------



## Aulus

Are there any information about the kickoff times in Russia for the World Cup? I guess it will be late.


----------



## copa olympic

*Twelve Architects to Design Airport in Russia for 2018 World Cup
*30SEP2013 by James Taylor-Foster

London-based Twelve Architects & Masterplanners have won a competition to deliver a radical new airport for Rostov, Russia, just in time for the 2018 World Cup.

Jivan Vartanian, Minster of Transport for Rostov, described Twelve Architects’ proposal as the “most memorable and unique” out of the ten other competing practices, saying that the “project may look too risky now but in future it will become the most advanced”.

The £600 million airport is set to handle an initial demand of five million passengers a year, incorporating ”offices, a hotel, a business centre and a high-speed railway station”. According to Twelve, the design, dominated by four arches, “was inspired by the idea of an airport as a bridge connecting cities together” and “celebrates the principal routes for passengers when going through the arrival and departure process”.

The design also “responds to local climate to create an environmentally sensitive solution that embraces passive design and renewable energies and responds to both the summer and winter climate”.

arch daily


----------



## DaveyCakes

Aulus said:


> Are there any information about the kickoff times in Russia for the World Cup? I guess it will be late.


I don't think anything has been confirmed, but I would guess it'll be something like 14:00, 17:00, and 20:00 CET (16:00, 19:00 and 22:00 Moscow time)


----------



## 1vzvod

What stadiums will be to world Cup on football 2018 years in Russia (building review and projects) article


----------



## RMB2007

> The Russian government is seeking to slash up to US$389 million from the construction budget for 2018 FIFA World Cup stadia by dropping plans to develop commercial zones around the facilities, according to the R-Sport news agency.
> 
> A spending limit of $442 million had been set for each of the seven new stadia for the World Cup, but new plans from the Ministry of Economic Development outline a reduction to $386 million per venue. After announcing the plans, Audit Chamber official Vladimir Katrenko criticised them for being short-sighted, insisting trading zones for food outlets, parks and shopping centres play a crucial role in the long-term legacy of a stadium.
> 
> R-Sport said the initiative, which is not yet approved, looks set to apply to the 45,000-seat stadia to be built or redeveloped in Yekaterinburg, Kaliningrad, Nizhny Novgorod, Volgograd, Saransk, Samara and Rostov-on-Don. Katrenko said: “According to the logic of the Ministry of Economic Development, there will be just boxes in the open field where you can’t properly eat, go shopping or walk with children before or after the match. With an approach like this, we’ll never learn how to earn money on football.”
> 
> The Russian government is projected to spend $7.5 billion on the World Cup’s 12 venues and their surrounding infrastructure. Prime Minister Dmitry Medvedev in June signed off on the Infrastructure Programme for the World Cup, with a budget of $20.75 billion set aside for preparations. The infrastructure programme consists of 292 facilities and events deemed essential for holding the World Cup. These include 12 stadia, 113 training sites, 62 hotels, 11 airports, communal and transport infrastructure necessary for the World Cup, and electricity, IT and communications infrastructure.


http://www.soccerex.com/industry-news/russian-government-seeks-to-cut-world-cup-stadia-costs/


----------



## ivanchapu

What about Luzhniki stadium? new one or reconstruction?


----------



## George_D

ivanchapu said:


> What about Luzhniki stadium? new one or reconstruction?


 reconstruction


----------



## WFInsider




----------



## alejo25

I do not really imagine a WC in Russia. It is an amazing country but at the same time it is so different, but, FIFA is absolutely right in promote diversity.


----------



## GEwinnen

Russia is the biggest country in Europe and the only one among the bigger european countries which hosted no WorldCup.


----------



## Guest

Well this is out of nowhere. Probably nothing will come, but its interesting his idea was for a WC as early as 2018 in Russia. 

http://www.theguardian.com/football/2013/oct/28/michel-platini-40-team-world-cup-russia

Michel Platini calls for 40-team World Cup starting with Russia 2018



> The Uefa president, Michel Platini, wants to increase the number of teams competing in the World Cup finals from 32 to 40, starting in 2018. Platini, prompted by the Fifa president Sepp Blatter's desire to cut the number of European teams involved in the finals in favour of Africa and Asia, said his proposal would extend the tournament by only three days and would be "good for everybody".
> 
> Platini told the Times: "I totally agree with Mr Blatter that we need more African and Asian [countries]. But instead of taking away some European, we have to go to 40 teams. We can add two African, two Asiatic, two American, one Oceania and one from Europe."
> 
> Platini said the finals would grow to eight groups of five. "Football is changing … we have 209 associations, so why reduce? Make more people happy."
> 
> Platini's proposal comes amid increased tension with Blatter before the next Fifa presidential election in 2015. Asked what the Fifa president made of the idea, Platini said: "I haven't told him yet."


----------



## Walbanger

Is it so wrong to hope both Platini and Blatter go cazy with Syphilis?


----------



## fabri421

5portsF4n said:


> Well this is out of nowhere. Probably nothing will come, but its interesting his idea was for a WC as early as 2018 in Russia.
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/football/2013/oct/28/michel-platini-40-team-world-cup-russia
> 
> Michel Platini calls for 40-team World Cup starting with Russia 2018


40? so much teams, I think that 32 is the right quantity, the 2 best teams from each group advance to next stage, with 40 how it will be?


----------



## flierfy

fabri421 said:


> 40? so much teams, I think that 32 is the right quantity, the 2 best teams from each group advance to next stage, with 40 how it will be?


8 group of 5 teams each with the two best sides of each group qualifying for the knock-out stage. Which effectively means 8 more also-runs which make up the further inflated numbers without adding any footballing quality.


----------



## Knitemplar

Walbanger said:


> Is it so wrong to hope both Platini and Blatter go cazy with Syphilis?


U think they're crazy now? U might get what you wish for! :lol:


----------



## WFInsider

> *Valcke impressed by Kazan visit*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FIFA Secretary General Jérôme Valcke has been on a sightseeing tour of the city of Kazan, as FIFA representatives prepare to attend a session of the council of the 2018 FIFA World Cup Russia™ Local Organising Committee (LOC), due to take place at city hall in Tatarstan's capital on 29 October.
> 
> The unseasonably warm and pleasant weather Kazan has been enjoying over the past few days gave the FIFA delegation and the LOC the chance to visit some of the city's most famous locations. They took in the view from the vantage point at the Kazan Kremlin, delved inside the handsome Qol Sharif mosque and sampled some traditional Tatar cuisine. The council's participants also visited Kazan's international airport, where reconstruction work was completed in the summer.
> 
> "Kazan is a remarkable city, and is ready to host the Confederations Cup and the World Cup," Jérôme Valcke said at the end of the tour. "I must praise the LOC for its excellent choice."
> 
> To close out the tour, the delegation visited the Kazan Arena, a new stadium that also opened in the summer. Situated on the picturesque banks of the Kazanka river, the arena resembles a water-lily, while by night the light screens installed along the stadium's outer façade make it the most noticeable and striking building in Kazan. Work is currently under way to install a drainage system and undersoil heating, and local club Rubin, who have won the Russian title twice, will shortly be playing home games there.
> 
> At the stadium, Jérôme Valcke and the rest of the delegation were greeted by Alexander Ryazantsev, who plays for Rubin and has been capped by Russia, along with pupils from the club's academy.
> 
> "The stadium made a great impression on me," FIFA's Secretary General said. "It's a new, modern arena, and what's also important is that it has already hosted major events, during the World University Games. I am confident that it will play host to some superb matches at the World Cup."
> 
> In 2017, Kazan will be hosting matches during the FIFA Confederations Cup, and a year later it will be playing host to matches at the FIFA World Cup.


http://www.fifa.com/worldcup/russia2018/news/newsid=2207845/index.html


----------



## Demolition Dan

5portsF4n said:


> Well this is out of nowhere. Probably nothing will come, but its interesting his idea was for a WC as early as 2018 in Russia.
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/football/2013/oct/28/michel-platini-40-team-world-cup-russia
> 
> Michel Platini calls for 40-team World Cup starting with Russia 2018


Would be great for Russia to have fans of 40 teams in the country.

I also wonder if Russia should have chosen an Asian city or 2. Maybe Vladivostok or Novosibirsk?


----------



## Demolition Dan

Question for people on the Russia WC stadia.
I notice pretty much all of them are heavily architect styled stadia ie beauty is a key aspect in addition to functionality.

I also notice that with the exception of St P and the Luzhniki, none are over 45k.
Do Russian fans think there should be more stadia above this level.

About 20 yrs ago, Britain made the move from standing terraces to all seater. Generally it meant nice looking grounds, but price increases, because capacity was restricted.

I'm not sure how some of these beautiful and expensive new stadiums could be increased without massive work eg due to the grand, artistic roofs etc.

So do people think the capacities are set right? My suspicion is that football is Russia could become absolutely massive after a successful world cup.


----------



## WFInsider

> *LOC holds 3rd Board Meeting for 2018 FIFA World Cup*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The third session of the Board that brings together the 2018 FIFA World Cup RussiaTM Local Organising Committee (LOC) and representatives of FIFA took place in Kazan on 29 October. In keeping with tradition, during the meeting the two sides reviewed the LOC's work and discussed what will be done over the coming year to prepare for the 21st edition of football’s flagship eventThe meeting is chaired by LOC Chairman and Sports Minister Vitaly Mutko.
> 
> Despite the fact that the end of 2013 is still two months away, it is already clear that this has been the most fruitful year yet as the LOC continues its preparations for FIFA's showpiece event. The LOC highlighted three key milestones that have been reached in recent months.
> 
> The federal programme to deliver infrastructure for the FIFA World Cup is rightly seen as the most far-reaching of these. The programme covers more than 300 facilities and events, 70 per cent of which will contribute to the creation and improvement of transport facilities, ICT infrastructure, energy supply systems, healthcare and communal infrastructure. The programme will mean that existing infrastructure can be significantly renewed in the tournament's host cities, people can move around more easily and the regions concerned will become more attractive to investors. The programme was drawn up with the intention of putting in place a long-term legacy for the Russian public.
> 
> Following on from the launch of the federal infrastructure programme, the host cities are developing regional programmes designed to ensure that each host city honours its commitments.
> 
> Meanwhile, in June 2013, the Russian parliament passed a federal law on the FIFA World Cup preparations, which provides a legal basis for government guarantees, and also serves as a cornerstone for the work required to prepare for and stage the tournament in Russia.
> 
> The third and final key milestone is the ongoing work to design and build the arenas that will be used for the FIFA World Cup. In June 2013, five years in advance of the event, the first of the tournament's 12 stadiums came on stream, in Kazan. By November, the stadium could be hosting its first matches. The same month, construction work is expected to be completed at another 2018arena, the "Fisht" Olympic stadium in Sochi. And Spartak Moscow's arena will be opening its doors to football fans by the summer of 2014.
> 
> This year architects have also started designing another seven stadiums that will be used during the tournament, while a further two arenas, in Saint Petersburg and Saransk, are already under construction. Responsibility for monitoring and advising on stadium compliance with FIFA requirements rests with Arena-2018, the organisation set up by the LOC specifically for this purpose. Arena-2018 has already embarked on this work and is supplying FIFA and the Russian government with quarterly reports on stadium design and construction.
> 
> "I'm very pleased with the speed of the preparations that we're seeing at the moment in Russia," FIFA Secretary General Jérôme Valcke said at the meeting. "FIFA currently has three World Cups on its agenda, and since the 2014 tournament in Brazil is just around the corner, it's really important for us that Russia isn't waiting until the whole world starts looking ahead to 2018, but is responsibly pressing on in all the key areas."
> 
> In addition, the LOC is drawing up a transport blueprint for the World Cup, and has made a start on the extremely important process of drawing up sustainable development programmes. FIFA and the LOC have already held a launch seminar as part of these programmes.
> 
> An important outcome from the council meeting was final approval of a date for the Preliminary draw. This will take place on 25 July 2015 in St. Petersburg.
> 
> "We are extremely pleased with our cooperation with FIFA and with the level of understanding shown by the sides as we proceed with preparations for the World Cup," Vitaly Mutko, LOC Chairman and Russian Sports Minister, said at the end of the session. "We're finding it easy to reach agreement on the key issues, and there was yet further evidence of that at this meeting."
> 
> The LOC Board is the highest-ranking body in which Russia and FIFA cooperate on preparations for the 2018 World Cup.


http://www.fifa.com/worldcup/russia2018/organisation/media/newsid=2208413/index.html


----------



## WFInsider

Demolition Dan said:


> I also notice that with the exception of St P and the Luzhniki, none are over 45k.
> Do Russian fans think there should be more stadia above this level.


Personally for me, of course, it would be better to have 60k stadiums, but 45k stadiums is also a good choice. Most of the cities have population of 1,1-1,2 mln, and most of them have not so good and popular football clubs, so 45k for average RPL football club is normal. Maybe Ekaterinburg stadium should be bigger (for 55-60k), because city is the "Ural capital" with good and developing infstrastructure, but they don't have a strong football club for such capacity..

+ don't forget that Russia has a strongest hockey, basketball and volleyball league in Europe. And most of the host cities is building or planning to build new arenas (10k-15k). So it is hard to imagine that in 1-mln city, where sports club is not a leader of its league, 45k + 15K stadiums will always be sold-out. + the weather is not great in autumn/winter, it will decrease football capacity for sure in this period.


----------



## jackass94

don't forget that now attendance in Russian League is pretty low
of course, with new stadiums it will grow, etc...but it's much better to see a full 30-40k stadium than an empty 60-70k one

when our teams will have sellouts at every home game, they will have enough money to enlarge current arenas or build a new one


----------



## WFInsider

Kaliningrad:


----------



## WFInsider




----------



## WFInsider




----------



## RMB2007

> *World Cup 2018 'Deadlines Broken' – Russian Sports Minister
> 
> MOSCOW, March 12 (R-Sport) – Russian Sports Minister Vitaly Mutko says he is alarmed by the slow pace of designing the country’s stadiums for the 2018 World Cup and threatened heads will roll if the situation is not rectified.*
> 
> All but one of the 12 arenas needed for the tournament are being entirely or practically built from scratch in a project costing $20 billion, a figure that includes private sector contributions and the associated infrastructure. Seven remained at the design stage as of January.
> 
> If construction is yet to begin, the arenas should at least be well into the design phase, Mutko said. But the reality appears somewhat different.
> 
> *“The pace of designing the stadiums gives cause for alarm,” Mutko said at a meeting with regional leaders. “Deadlines are being broken. There are problems in every region,” he added.*
> 
> Each of the 11 regions building stadiums is being given a 3.6 billion ruble ($100 million) subsidy to choose a location and finalize a stadium design, Mutko said.
> 
> “Whoever is unable to do this, let’s replace them at this early stage and everything will fall into place,” he said. “Our task is that the [stadium] concepts conform to FIFA standards.”
> 
> Three stadiums for the tournament are all but finished: the Kazan Arena, the Fisht Olympic Stadium in Sochi, and Spartak Moscow’s new home, the Otkritie Arena in the capital.
> 
> There have been high-profile problems with at least two others.
> 
> Zenit St. Petersburg’s new arena has suffered several delays and spiraling costs to $1.1 billion in a case labeled “disgraceful” by Russian Prime Minister Dmitry Medvedev. A tentative opening is set for 2017, the same year the arena is slated to host the FIFA Confederations Cup.
> 
> Yekaterinburg’s stadium, meanwhile, became embroiled in a political tussle in December after the city mayor, an opposition figure, demanded a completely new building rather than a revamp of its existing stadium.
> 
> Yevgeny Roizman told RIA Novosti that building a new arena elsewhere would be considerably cheaper than a $380 million plan to renovate the Central Stadium.
> 
> The venue for the opening game, a semifinal and the final, Moscow’s Luzhniki Stadium, is undergoing a complete refurbishment.
> 
> Mutko in January demanded that construction for all arenas start by the end of 2014.


https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r..._13zk7NS5khxXRdd0R0tdag&bvm=bv.62922401,d.ZG4


----------



## WFlnsider

^^ Not the "deadlines", but schedule. And it's not big - in the middle of may all projects will be in expertise, in august construction of all new stadiums will begin.


----------



## tinyslam

I've heard talks of possible boycotts or FIFA stripping Russia of the Cup due to it's actions in Ukraine. Was this why the thread was locked a few days ago? I wonder what alternative countries could host


----------



## WFlnsider

tinyslam said:


> I've heard talks of possible boycotts or FIFA stripping Russia of the Cup due to it's actions in Ukraine. Was this why the thread was locked a few days ago? I wonder what alternative countries could host


No alternative countries. because there will be no boycott. Once again, use official FIFA statements, not media and political hysteria.

The same hysteria was prior to Sochi-2014, but nothing happened.


> *Russia: Leader attendance sets mark*
> 
> A record number of world dignitaries are coming to the Sochi Olympics, triple the amount that attended the 2010 Vancouver Games, Russian organizers said Thursday on the eve of the opening ceremony.
> 
> Dmitry Chernyshenko, head of the Sochi organizing committee, told the IOC that 65 heads of state and government and international organizations are expected to attend Russia's first Winter Olympics.
> 
> "This is a record for Winter Games, three times the number in Vancouver," he said in his final update to the International Olympic Committee general assembly.
> 
> The IOC said Wednesday it was aware of 44 world leaders coming to the games. Chernyshenko's figures could be higher because of the inclusion of international organizations.


http://espn.go.com/olympics/winter/...says-record-number-world-leaders-attend-games


----------



## tinyslam

I totally understand that media is biased, so that's why it's good to have information from multiple places (such as actual Russians). Russia was not occupying a part of another country during the Olympics so I don't know if that comparison is valid. I'm just curious to see what other people think about it. Personally I think Russia would host a great WC but with this political situation it is unfortunately tricky


----------



## Jim856796

Is it gonna be tough for any future FIFA World Cup host stadium to get an _original_ final design before being constructed? (This problem lies with Russia 2018 and Qatar 2022.)


----------



## Laurence2011

Are there any recent pictures of the luzhniki reconstruction?


----------



## coth

There are preparations at the moment. Main works will begin at the end of the year.


----------



## WFlnsider

Luzhniki reconstruction:


----------



## ogonek

http://stroi.mos.ru/photogallery/al...a-luzhniki-s-sobyanin-m-husnullin-a-bochkarev


----------



## MarkLanegan

^^
End of Luzhniki renovation ? (target of year)


----------



## wojtek354

2017


----------



## alejo25

Love Russians stadiums.


----------



## GunnerJacket

Wait, so Luzhniki will no longer be a viable athletics stadium? I would've thought Moscow would like to retain the prospect of using that stadium for future track and field events. Will they have a means of regularly filling the venue for football and/or rugby?


----------



## WFlnsider

GunnerJacket said:


> Wait, so Luzhniki will no longer be a viable athletics stadium? I would've thought Moscow would like to retain the prospect of using that stadium for future track and field events. Will they have a means of regularly filling the venue for football and/or rugby?


Luzhninki will have an opportunity to install athletic tracks by rising level of field on 10 metres.


----------



## Tony E Architecture

Luzhniki will surely have better views.


----------



## DaveyCakes

The last match in the old Central Stadium in Volgograd is tomorrow. Demolition will begin "by the autumn"

http://www.volgograd.kp.ru/daily/26230/3112878/ (Russian)


----------



## jackass94

yeah, we'll miss our old friend 
Volgograd Central stadium's last game:

Rotor - Yenisey 1-0 (we kept our place in the 2nd league)


----------



## jackass94

by the way, the construction in Samara has officially started


----------



## Knitemplar

jackass94 said:


>


Very nice. I like that. 

Unfortunately, my contact in FIFA told me that the Russians have been told to hold off on preparing a Handover segment at the World Cup finals in Rio in July.


----------



## chibetogdl

damn! that spartak stadium is awesome, i loved it, what is the attendence?


----------



## George_D

chibetogdl said:


> damn! that spartak stadium is awesome, i loved it, what is the attendence?


45.000


----------



## moosefoot

chibetogdl said:


> damn! that spartak stadium is awesome, i loved it, what is the attendence?


It's gonna look even cooler once the facade is done. Well, either extremely cool or extremely tacky - it's a bold endeavour. I hope it ends up being the former though.


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Is it like 5 or 6 out of 11 stadiums ready by now?

1- Sochi
2- Kazan
3- St petersburg (almost done)
4- Moscow Luzhniki
5- Moscow (forgot the name)


----------



## jackass94

well, I wouldn't say that Luzhiniki is built. They just demolished all the stands, there's a lot of work to be done

the rest are right :yes:


----------



## Dstary

Actually Kazan and Moscow (it's name is Otkrytie-Arena) are almost ready by now. Sochi will have 100 mln USD reconstruction until 2017. Luzhniki will be rebuilt almost from scratch. St-Petersburg will be ready after 2 years.


----------



## GunnerJacket

Yeah, I thought Sochi needed some reworking after the winter games, correct?


----------



## Dstary

GunnerJacket said:


> Yeah, I thought Sochi needed some reworking after the winter games, correct?


Yes, they will increase capacity to 45K.


----------



## Fasterovich

Saint-Petersburg now, Zenit-arena, capacity -70 k. :











Source: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=115522069&postcount=7296


----------



## ogonek

http://www.znak.com/svrdl


----------



## ReNaHtEiM

which stadium is this?


----------



## Ярик1010

Yekaterinburg's Central Stadium.


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

Ярик1010;115589908 said:


> Yekaterinburg's Central Stadium.


Is that true that the new Yekaterinburg mayor has opposed the reconstruction of the old stadium but rather advocates for a new stadium and keeping the old one as its?


----------



## WFlnsider

Nubian_Warrior said:


> Is that true that the new Yekaterinburg mayor has opposed the reconstruction of the old stadium but rather advocates for a new stadium and keeping the old one as its?


It's very simple to propose anything, but he did nothing for this option. FIFA already approved this place, there is no time to change it.

And actually this is not a reconstruction. It will be a new stadium instead of old.


----------



## sebastianmedeiros

The Official Logo of the 2018 Russia World Cup will be launched in September this year?


----------



## jackass94

btw, Russia will become visa-free country for everyone during the WC. I don't know if ordinary fans need the game ticket to visit Russia freely though


----------



## Wezza

jackass94 said:


> btw, Russia will become visa-free country for everyone during the WC. I don't know if ordinary fans need the game ticket to visit Russia freely though


That's good news. I thought they might ask for match tickets to be used like an invitation to issue a visa.


----------



## coth

jackass94 said:


> btw, Russia will become visa-free country for everyone during the WC. I don't know if ordinary fans need the game ticket to visit Russia freely though


Visa-free zone should be mandatory for all bids applying for major international sporting events.


----------



## evannder

Greetings friends from Russia! Welcome WC 2018! Finally I'll go travel to this amazing country! See you in four years!! Hugs from Recife/Brazil!!


----------



## love-qatar

looks nice


----------



## WFlnsider

World Cup handover ceremony:


----------



## WFlnsider

Thank you, Brazil, for one of the greatest World Cups. Now it's time for Russia!


----------



## WFlnsider

> *From Brazil to Russia: symbolic hand-over at the Maracana*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a symbolic gesture ahead of the FIFA World Cup™ Final in Rio de Janeiro, Brazilian President Dilma Rousseff, President of the Russian Federation Vladimir Putin and FIFA President Blatter came together to take part in a 2014/2018 FIFA World Cup hand-over ceremony.
> 
> Today the eyes of the world are still on Brazil but with the curtains closing on what has been a truly memorable tournament, the focus will soon shift to 2018 when the biggest country in the world gets set to host football’s flagship event for the first time.
> 
> The ceremony took place inside the iconic Maracana Stadium with FIFA President Blatter presenting a signed certificate to mark the hand-over from Brazil to Russia while Brazilian President Dilma Rousseff and President of the Russian Federation Vladimir Putin together received signed official Match Balls.
> 
> “FIFA’s World Cup in Brazil had a very special message to give – a message of togetherness and of connecting people, a message of peace and of anti-discrimination. We have enjoyed a successful World Cup and we will have a legacy in this country. At the same time there is a responsibility for the next host country and I’m confident that Russia will take on this responsibility and also give us a wonderful World Cup to remember in 2018,” said FIFA President Blatter after the hand-over.
> 
> President of Brazil Dilma Rousseff added: "Brazil is very proud for once again having staged the biggest football celebration in the world. In the last 30 days the world has been connected to Brazil, celebrating goals with a lot of emotion in the 12 host cities and making this the World Cup of World Cups. I am sure that everyone who came to Brazil, like tourists and delegations, will take back memories of our hospitality and joy, and we Brazilians also have unforgettable memories. I wish the Russian people great success in the organisation of the 2018 FIFA World Cup.".
> 
> “I want to congratulate President Rousseff on how the World Cup was organised,” said President of Russia Vladimir Putin. “Football helps to solve social problems. Our task is to create the best possible conditions for the coaches, players, experts and fans. I am grateful to President Blatter and his colleagues from FIFA for the honour to organise the World Cup. We will do all we can to organise the event on the highest level”.
> 
> Russia will stage the first major milestone event next July in Saint Petersburg when the qualifying pathway for FIFA’s member associations will be defined at the Preliminary Draw.


http://www.fifa.com/worldcup/russia2018/organisation/media/newsid=2404880/index.html


----------



## moosefoot

Knitemplar said:


> Unfortunately, my contact in FIFA told me that the Russians have been told to hold off on preparing a Handover segment at the World Cup finals in Rio in July.


Did he now? Looked to me as if everything went as planned. In fact, it seemed pretty routine-ish - handover, brief speech, shake hands, that's that. 

PS. even though I bet my money on Germany, when it had gone into the 2nd fifteen minute extension I started rooting for Argentina. They put up a tougher resistance than I thought they would, and I always loved the passion for football down there in South America. They're a bit more fiery, you know? So I was actually quite disappointed at that lazy German 1-0 goal with only seven minutes left of extensions. There were many far nicer chances for both teams during regular time (including that great Argentinian goal that was ruled offside)... That 113 minute German goal seemed to be a bit roo random, though. Sigh... hno:

Oh well, I'm not complaining. Congratulations to Germany, congrats to Argentina for the silver (_argentum_, after all) and congrats to Holland for the bronze. See you in 2018. :banana:


----------



## hakz2007

From the Philippines' 2018 Russia World Cup Thread kay:



hakz2007 said:


> *Host Cities*





hakz2007 said:


> *Host Cities*


----------



## Ranma Saotome

Brazil 2014 is over (I'm already missing these days...). I'm sure Russia will present us a brilliant World Cup, admirable people, beautiful cities, amazing stadiums and hopefully I'll be there


----------



## Marbur66

Ranma Saotome said:


> Brazil 2014 is over (I'm already missing these days...).


That's the beauty of it IMO, once a major tournament is over, qualifying for the next one begins not long after. :cheers: Next up, Euro 2016.


----------



## Ярик1010

Marbur66 said:


> That's the beauty of it IMO, once a major tournament is over, qualifying for the next one begins not long after. :cheers: Next up, Euro 2016.


I guess South Americans fans don't care so much about Euro 

Unfortunately, thanks to Platini's decision, European qualification turned into some kind of friendly tournament for strong teams


----------



## Ranma Saotome

I personally love the Euros, the 2000 edition was a great one, comparable to the WC 1998.
The 16-teams format was better, but 24 is ok.

Is the date of the 2018 official logo presentation already set?


----------



## BlazerBlaze

Sometime in September!!!


----------



## Lord David

Yuri S Andrade said:


> Maybe Russia could organise "regional groups" with all matches in Novossibirsk, Omsk or Vladivostok. It's so weird to have such huge sction of the country excluded from the WC. In Brazil, that would be unthinkable: all the five regions will host matches, otherwise there would be a huge political problem in the hands of the president.


In theory that might work. Let's assume the 8 groups be split to 2 groups per "region" with 4 regions. You have 6 cities per region, then have the finals all in 
European Russia, perhaps even the capital Moscow and St. Petersburg.

But that would require a heck of a lot of stadiums, even if travel times for spectators and teams are with reason.

The major cities in Asian Russia, would certainly have been part of the Team Base Camps concept, where willing teams would train there for the week or so in the lead up of the World Cup.


----------



## rsol2000




----------



## ogonek

del


----------



## pcalil

Ярик1010;115716125 said:


> I guess South Americans fans don't care so much about Euro






Ranma Saotome said:


> I personally love the Euros, the 2000 edition was a great one, comparable to the WC 1998.



I didn't use to care about euro, but I watched some of the 2012's matches. Maybe I'll start to give more attention to it.

And we also usually don't care too much about Copa América anyway, but I guess the 2015 edition will be better then the previous ones, because the South American rivalries raised a lot during this Workd Cup.


----------



## Сталин




----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

Four years ago this dude in the South African thread was like: "hey brazilians, enjoy every moment of preparing the WC cause years are going to pass quickly and in the end you gonna miss it". I was like whatever, 4 years are just too far from now. But the truth is it actually did go very fast and now it just feels so sad the cup is gone. It's time to write a new chapter. So I felt like also saying that to the russians here. Enjoy these 4 years while the world has its eyes on you. Im sure it will be an amazing cup and I'm looking for to be there in 2018.. :cheers:


----------



## mapliopl

Planning to go as well. Hope Brasil plays in Kaliningrad so we can also visit Lithuania, the land of my grandparents.

Russians in the thread, which are the cities we can't forget to go visit and for a beach lover like me, which are better, Sochi or Kaliningrad?


----------



## Blackhavvk

mapliopl said:


> Planning to go as well. Hope Brasil plays in Kaliningrad so we can also visit Lithuania, the land of my grandparents.
> 
> Russians in the thread, which are the cities we can't forget to go visit and for a beach lover like me, which are better, Sochi or Kaliningrad?





Kaliningrad is not the best city for the beach. I would rather advise you to visit any Classic Slavic city. But if the beach is important to you, then come in Sochi. But if I were a foreigner, I would come to Nizhny Novgorod, St. Petersburg, Moscow or Kazan.


----------



## TGrave

mapliopl said:


> Planning to go as well. Hope Brasil plays in Kaliningrad so we can also visit Lithuania, the land of my grandparents.
> 
> Russians in the thread, which are the cities we can't forget to go visit and for a beach lover like me, which are better, Sochi or Kaliningrad?


Well, for the really good beaches you have to go to Brasil. 

Sochi beaches are popular, but I would not call them very good. First, they are pebble, not sand beaches, not everyone likes this. Second, they are quite crowded during the summer months.

Kaliningrad and Saint-Petersburg may be better for my taste since most Baltic beaches are sandy and not crowded, but it's significally colder than in Sochi. Everything will depend on the weather during the cup.


----------



## pcalil

Anyone has a compiled list of tipical weather during June and July in the host cities?

ps: yeah, I 'm really thinking about going to Russia 2018. One World Cup is too few


----------



## marcusflorida2

I still disagree. The designs were not simplistic in Brazil. Some were quite different and interesting.
.


----------



## Norrin Radd

I really liked the way they preserved and improved historical stadiums (Maracanã and Mineirão), even with a simple visual result. Arena da Amazonia and Arena das Dunas were the highlights in terms of design and Mané Garrincha and Arena Corinthians were the best overall, new world class stadiums.

But I think Russian stadiums will easily beat Castelão, Beira Rio, Arena da Baixada, Pantanal, Arena Pernambuco and Fonte Nova.


----------



## marcusflorida2

Let´s hope so. I think every World Cup should be better than the previous one in every aspect.


----------



## maniacoargento

jackass94 said:


> sure
> still proposed and barely u/с stadiums:


Wow they all look amazing! Thanks so much for the post! :cheers2:


----------



## PHTorres

Hey Everyone!

I'm brazilian and i'm very excited to Russia WC.

Here in Brazil, every stadium has a SCC thread.

Can you post here the Russian stadiums' SCC Threads? If there are, of course.

Thanks!


----------



## Ярик1010

PHTorres said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> I'm brazilian and i'm very excited to Russia WC.
> 
> Here in Brazil, every stadium has a SCC thread.
> 
> Can you post here the Russian stadiums' SCC Threads? If there are, of course.
> 
> Thanks!


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/tags.php?tag=wch2018


----------



## eatorresz

Beautiful stadiums...already looking forward to the next WC!


----------



## Chimbanha

Norrin Radd said:


> I think Brazil was able to show an evolution compared to the previous Cup, as it always should be. What I meant is that we had no such wonders like Allianz Arena. Most stadiums had simplistic design.
> I like the way Russia sees these events as an opportunity to show architectural power, as happened in the Olympic Games.


I think the World Cup should be about football and I'm not very optimistic about the architecture of stadiums being more and more complex. The World Cup should be as accessible as possible to the countries organizing it. I often criticized FIFA's supposedly exaggerated demands about the stadiums but, after watching 5 World Cup matches, I see how most of them aim at granting comfort to spectators, and how different a World Cup match is from a regular football match we watch in Brazil.

And, to be honest, the beauty contest among stadiums is not sponsored by FIFA, it's about the host trying to show themselves to the world. Brazil's ugliest stadium in WC 2014 hosted a semifinal and the opening match, because FIFA needed a high-capacity stadium in São Paulo. Not a beautiful one in Brasília or Natal. FIFA never asked for beautiful stadiums. 

I look forward to a World Cup in those disjointed rectangular stadiums in England much more than in these huge Qatari works of art, probably because I now think more about the experience than the simple architectural beauty. I would also love a World Cup in 8 simple but comfortable stadiums in Argentina, Colombia or México, hope to see it happen in my lifetime.


----------



## Ярик1010

Ame wolf said:


> They both have same ground. Don't forget that Michael Garcia is investigating both cases


It's English and Qatari officials who are under investigation for now. What Russia has to do with this?

http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/jun/15/fifa-investigates-england-2018-world-cup-bid-payment


----------



## Kobo

German politicians question Russia’s suitability to host 2018 World Cup

http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/jul/23/german-politicians-russia-suitability-world-cup-2018


----------



## ReNaHtEiM

Germany - reaching 4 stars 

See you again in Russia in 2018 for the chase for star 5 :cheers:

*Goosebumps. *






Props to erbse who posted it in the Brazil 2014 thread


----------



## RMB2007

Kobo said:


> German politicians question Russia’s suitability to host 2018 World Cup
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/jul/23/german-politicians-russia-suitability-world-cup-2018





> The German government has rejected calls from allies of Chancellor Angela Merkel to stop Russia hosting the 2018 football World Cup over Ukraine.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-28439804


----------



## Raphael10000Kazan

FIFA World Futboll in the year 2018 in Russia will anyway.


----------



## JimB

Ярик1010;115971174 said:


> It's English and Qatari officials who are under investigation for now. What Russia has to do with this?
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/jun/15/fifa-investigates-england-2018-world-cup-bid-payment


What English officials?

You mean some bloke who's a glorified ticket tout?

He's not an official.


----------



## TEBC

kaliningrad must stay!!


----------



## Milano_Olympic_City_

Hi guys, I'm a big fan of Russia 2018, I consider this world cup the most interesting edition, in particular for some stadia, not only the biggest ones, like Saint Peterburg or Moscow but for the smallest ones, Samara on top.

I ask you which are the biggest investment in the transport or infrastructure for WC2018, in particular for the pubblic transport?

Thx for your answers. :cheers:


----------



## Russia&Germany

Milano_Olympic_City_ said:


> Hi guys, I'm a big fan of Russia 2018, I consider this world cup the most interesting edition, in particular for some stadia, not only the biggest ones, like Saint Peterburg or Moscow but for the smallest ones, Samara on top.
> 
> I ask you which are the biggest investment in the transport or infrastructure for WC2018, in particular for the pubblic transport?
> 
> Thx for your answers.


Well, the biggest investment I know so far is a new highspeed railway between Moscow and Kazan. Most likely it will cost about 7 Billion Euro, but the travel time should be reduced to 3,5 hours.
Sadly Russia has a poor highspeed railway infrastructure. The only two routes I know are Moscow - St. Petersburg and Moscow - Nizhny Novgorod.

Of course there are motorway investments all the time, but these have nothing to do with WC 2018. Distances between the citys are too high to go by car.

City infrastructure is okay in Russia, but far away from the standard I'm used to in Germany. Except Sochi of course, but I don't expect other Russian citys to keep up. It's too expensive.


----------



## Milano_Olympic_City_

^^ Thank you. So isn't there an upgrade of the urban transport?

According to this list:

http://www.mrl.ucsb.edu/~yopopov/transit/projects_moscow.html

seems to be a sparkling development in Moscow about metro system.

But in St. Petersburg too, where sixth line of metro M6 is u/c at the same time of the extension of M3 to Ulitsa Savushkina and M4 to Bolshoy Pros.

No more news about other city like Volgograd, Samara or Kazan,...


----------



## Ярик1010

Milano_Olympic_City_ said:


> Thank you. So isn't there an upgrade of the urban transport?
> 
> According to this list:
> 
> http://www.mrl.ucsb.edu/~yopopov/transit/projects_moscow.html
> 
> seems to be a sparkling development in Moscow about metro system.


Prior to Moscow mayoral elections 2013, Mayor Sobyanin's team really declared about planned "record" temps in Moscow Metro network's extension. But in current realities it seems that these plans will be more "modest" than expected.



Milano_Olympic_City_ said:


> But in St. Petersburg too, where sixth line of metro M6 is u/c at the same time of the extension of M3 to Ulitsa Savushkina and M4 to Bolshoy Pros.


It will not happen until 2018. Due to difficult geologic conditions (swampy soil), St. Petersburg Metro is being built at deep depths. Such method is more difficult, expensive and slower.



Milano_Olympic_City_ said:


> No more news about other city like Volgograd,


Volgograd has Metrotram station ("Tsentralny Stadion") near planned stadium.
http://urbanrail.net/eu/ru/vol/volgograd.htm



Milano_Olympic_City_ said:


> ... Samara ...


There are plans to build line of express tram in direction to future Samara stadium.



Milano_Olympic_City_ said:


> ... or Kazan,...


There were plans to build second Metro line in direction to Kazan Arena. But after Kazan Millennium 2005 and Summer Universiade 2013, federal authorities refused to continue fund further Kazan Metro construction. Thus, now these plans seems unrealistic.

So, at current moment, Nizhny Novgorod remains only city where authorities have real plans to build Metro station ("Strelka") specially for FIFA WC 2018.

http://urbanrail.net/eu/ru/niz/nizhniy-novgorod.htm


----------



## Blackhavvk

I hope the number of stadiums will not be reduced. Here's a little collage with all the stadiums in 2018.


----------



## xalexey

The state of affairs.


Moscow:

Stadium "Spartak"
















Arena "Luzhniki"


















Kaliningrad


























St. Petersburg



















Volgograd


















Kazan


















Nizhny Novgorod


























Samara



















Saransk



















Rostov-on-Don



















Sochi



























Ekaterinburg


----------



## Tolonja83

Excellent, can't wait for the World Cup


----------



## 1772

Is there any word on if visa regulations will be relaxed during the World Cup? 
So that one can go around the country and see more games? 

I look forward to seeing the new stadium in St. Petersburg the most.


----------



## Ярик1010

1772 said:


> Is there any word on if visa regulations will be relaxed during the World Cup?
> So that one can go around the country and see more games?
> 
> I look forward to seeing the new stadium in St. Petersburg the most.


*Russian visas issuance for 2018 World Cup teams, guests unchanged — executive*

_Sport March 22, 16:36 UTC+3_

*Some media reported earlier that Russia allegedly decided to scrap its earlier announced visa-free regime for the duration of the much-anticipated global football championship.*

MOSCOW, March 22. /TASS/. The process of Russian visas issuance for foreign guests travelling to Russia to see matches of the 2018 FIFA World Cup remains unchanged as it was stated four years ago, Alexei Sorokin, the director general of the Local Organizing Committee (LOC) Russia-2018, told TASS on Tuesday.

Some media reported earlier that Russia allegedly decided to scrap its earlier announced visa-free regime for the duration of the much-anticipated global football championship to be hosted by 11 cities across Russia in two years.

*"Nothing has changed regarding the issue of visas," Sorokin said in an interview with TASS. "We have a guarantee from the government of the Russian Federation signed four years ago and stipulated by a federal law."

"It states that the visa-free regime will be in force for ticket holders," he said. "The national teams will be arriving under a special regime as this group is under a particular attention. A different visa procedure will be in force for them."*

Russia is currently in full-swing preparations for the global football championship after the country won the bid to host the 2018 World Cup at the FIFA Congress in Guatemala on December 4, 2010. The victory came following a tight race against the bid from England, the joint bid from Portugal and Spain and the joint bid on behalf of Belgium and the Netherlands.

The country selected 11 host cities to be the venues for the matches of the 2018 World Cup and they are Moscow, St. Petersburg, Sochi, Kazan, Saransk, Kaliningrad, Volgograd, Rostov-on-Don, Nizhny Novgorod, Yekaterinburg and Samara.

The matches of the 2018 World Cup will be held between June 14 and July 15 at 12 stadiums located in the 11 mentioned above cities across Russia. Two of the stadiums are located in the Russian capital.

http://tass.ru/en/sport/864250


----------



## Zaz965

map








http://www.greatatlanticsports.com/event/fifa-world-cup-2018tm


----------



## KVentz

Zaz965 said:


> map


Cities appear only on Wiki page.  Here is the map with the cities:


----------



## WFlnsider

*Moscow - Otkritie Arena



















Kazan










Sochi










Moscow - Luzhniki Stadium










Saint Petersburg










Rostov-on-Don










Saransk










Samara










Nizhny Novgorod










Volgograd










Ekaterinburg










Kaliningrad








*​


----------



## WFlnsider




----------



## WFlnsider

> *Infantino: I’m impressed by Russia 2018 preparations*
> 
> A diverse agenda awaited Gianni Infantino on his first visit as FIFA President to the 2018 FIFA World Cup™ host country. It started with a trip to the legendary Luzhniki Stadium, where he received a comprehensive update on the excellent progress of the refurbishment work at the venue of the Opening Match and Final of Russia 2018 by Moscow’s Mayor Sergey Sobyanin. The 2018 Countdown Clock next to Red Square was another must-see, with the President making a short stop there together with Local Organising Committee (LOC) CEO Alexey Sorokin and France 98 Bronze medallist Zvonimir Boban, who is accompanying the FIFA President on his visit to Russia and Qatar. Before heading to the Russian Football Union (RFU), President Infantino was introduced to the LOC management and received a detailed status report.
> 
> The afternoon was dedicated to Russian football and its development. Russian football legend and 1956 Olympic Football champion Nikita Simonyan, who is the RFU Vice President, apprised the FIFA President of the history and character of Russian football. A meeting followed that with representatives of the Russian football leadership, where the main topic on the agenda was football development and the opportunities to use the World Cup to enhance the professional infrastructure within Russian football.
> 
> To conclude the first day of his official visit to Russia, the FIFA President held a joint media briefing together with RFU President and Local Organising Committee Chairman Vitaly Mutko. FIFA.com brings you the highlights.
> 
> *FIFA President Gianni Infantino*
> _On his visit_
> I am very excited about this visit and the 2018 FIFA World Cup in Russia which will be my first FIFA World Cup as President. I was able to discuss with the LOC and the Russian Football Union the various on-going projects; I am impressed with what is going on in football in this country, not only with staging the FIFA World Cup but also the Russian Football Union’s plans when it comes to football development. I want to complement Minister Mutko and his team, they are doing a great job. It was great to receive this picture from Nikita Simonyan of the 1958 FIFA World Cup match against England, he is a legend and players like him make us love the game. Russia is a country with a lot of passion and the FIFA World Cup offers a great opportunity to showcase Russia to the world and that all Russians can be proud of, and even more once the FIFA World Cup has been staged. The 2018 FIFA World Cup is part of the new FIFA, the new projects we have together in football. The only question I have is the bet with Minister Mutko if I will speak better Russian or he better English in 2018.
> 
> _On overall preparations for the 2018 FIFA World Cup_
> From what I have seen so far, particularly after this visit, I am even more convinced that this will be the best FIFA World Cup ever. And I have some comparisons with other competitions from my previous work. I can say that we are on track here and we have the full commitment that everything will be done in accordance with the schedule. Naturally, stadiums all need to be completed by December 2017 to allow proper testing and ensure that all will be done to stage a smooth FIFA World Cup. Everyone in Russia is conscious that there is still a lot to be done, on the construction at the stadia, on accommodation and on infrastructure. We can’t lose any days, but again from all I have experienced, I am convinced it will be a great success. I can see there is a lot of progress and a lot of commitment from all football people, and that makes me really optimistic two years before the FIFA World Cup and one year before the FIFA Confederations Cup, that Russia will stage the best FIFA World Cup ever.
> 
> _On the Luzhniki Stadium_
> I’m very impressed by the progress made and the transformation of this venue. It’s changed a lot since the last time I was here. This will be an awe-inspiring venue for fans and players in 2018. Inside you can feel the atmosphere of football. It’s great to see that outside the historic parts have been preserved, while inside it will be a state-of-the-art football venue—the right setting for the game’s most important tournament.
> 
> _On the video assistant referee_
> One of the key aspects during my first 50 days were the decisions by IFAB. We will now be testing the video assistant referee to have support to make refereeing and the game better. This is a strong message for football, something everyone was waiting for and we will be testing this now. I really hope that Russia will be the first FIFA World Cup where referees will be helped by video technology.
> 
> _His first ever football match in Russia_
> I look forward to coming back and seeing a Russian football match. Russia has strong teams; actually my first visit to Russia was in 1997 as a fan in the Dinamo stadium, I still have three scarves at home because it had been so cold.


http://www.fifa.com/about-fifa/news...ssed-by-russia-2018-preparations-2781719.html


> *FIFA President concludes first official visit to Russia meeting with President Putin*
> 
> Concluding his first official visit to the Host Nation of the 2018 FIFA World Cup™, FIFA President Gianni Infantino met with the President of Russia, Vladimir Putin, to discuss preparations for the World Cup and the FIFA Confederations Cup 2017. During the one-hour meeting, the FIFA President praised the Russian Football Union and Russia’s highest political authorities for their commitment to these two major football events.
> 
> “I have seen the progress Russia made and although I have not yet staged a FIFA World Cup I was involved in the organisation of four European Championships,” President Infantino said. “As such, I know what enormous work is behind the staging of a FIFA World Cup and can judge what I see. I am very pleased with the commitment expressed by every stakeholder, especially Minister Mutko and the Russian government, involved in the preparation for the 2018 FIFA World Cup and next year’s FIFA Confederations Cup.
> 
> “What I have seen makes me very confident that we will organise the greatest event in football as the best ever in history. In 2017 and 2018 the world will look at Russia and together as a team we will make sure that all will be great. I also want to express my gratitude for the enthusiasm of the Russian population I witnessed and to the thousands of Russians involved in making the FIFA World Cup happen.”
> 
> “The preparations for the FIFA World Cup have highest priority for us, we will do everything to support you,” President Putin said. “We want to use the experience of the FIFA World Cup to foster relations with the participating countries and believe that the FIFA World Cup will be a bridge.”
> 
> President Putin also invited the FIFA President to the upcoming launch of the Volunteer programme for the FIFA World Cup at the end of May and announced that he will be present at the Official Draw for the FIFA Confederations Cup in Kazan on 26 November.
> 
> “It will be a great honour for me to join the volunteer launch event, as the volunteers’ dedication play an important part in the organisation of the two tournaments and will help show the world Russia’s renowned hospitality and passion for the game,” Infantino explained.
> 
> President Infantino began the day by addressing the upper chamber of the Russian parliament, which held a special session devoted to preparations for the FIFA World Cup. Accompanying him on his visit was Vitaly Mutko, the country’s Sports Minister and Chairman of the Russia 2018 Local Organising Committee. Before departing Russia, the FIFA President took the opportunity to visit Moscow’s Spartak Stadium, the city’s second FIFA World Cup venue and also the setting for the FIFA Confederations Cup Russia 2017 in 422 days’ time.
> 
> “This is an amazing football stadium, and it is great that Spartak Moscow now has its own home after 90 years,” said President Infantino. “It will do a fantastic job in hosting fans and players alike at both the FIFA World Cup and next year’s FIFA Confederations Cup.”
> 
> Prior to the meeting with the Russian President, President Infantino visited the first Deputy Prime Minister, Igor Shuvalov, who is overall in charge of the preparation of the Host Nation for the 2018 FIFA World Cup. The focus of the discussion was the general infrastructure and legacy aspects. Mr Shuvalov reassured the FIFA President that all infrastructure will be prepared in time and that “the FIFA World Cup is not only the most important sports event in the world but also a great opportunity to foster tourism.”


http://www.fifa.com/about-fifa/news...l-visit-to-russia-meeting-with-p-2781829.html


> *Stadium tour reveals positive developments*
> 
> A 5,000km route taking in Saint Petersburg, Nizhny Novgorod, Volgograd, Samara, Yekaterinburg and Sochi was the impressive trip made over the course of six days by FIFA and LOC representatives to 2018 FIFA World Cup Russia™ stadiums. The joint delegation comprised experts in arena design, event preparation and hosting, security, transportation, logistics, hospitality, broadcasting, media operations, marketing and ticketing programmes, as well as representatives of relevant federal authorities involved in preparation for the tournament.
> 
> The visit’s key objective was to assess progress in stadium preparation as well as evaluating the functional compliance of all stadium elements with FIFA requirements for hosting the World Cup between 14 June and 15 July 2018.
> 
> In addition to in-person visits to the six aforementioned Host Cities, the group also had separate meetings with the other six arenas in order to receive an update on the current state of stadium readiness.
> 
> Summarising the results of the April visit, Russia 2018 Local Organising Committee CEO, Alexey Sorokin, noted: “Our main conclusion is that there is clear progress in all the cities we visited. We confirmed that stadium construction is in full swing, all necessary infrastructure is being created and overall preparations are moving in the right direction.”
> 
> "We were able to visit four new cities and see four new stadiums. And that is always good for us because it's a new step in the planning process," said Chris Unger, Head of FIFA World Cup office. "It's good to meet the people, establish relationships, help them answer the questions regarding stadium preparations and get everyone onto the same page."
> 
> *Saint Petersburg Stadium*
> The third operating stadium visit began at the main arena for the upcoming FIFA Confederations Cup Russia 2017, the Saint Petersburg Stadium. The venue will host four matches, including the opening game and final of the tournament next summer as well as seven matches during the World Cup.
> 
> The Saint Petersburg Stadium is a technologically advanced arena with a retractable roof and sliding pitch. The 68,000-seater will be completed by the summer of this year, with testing of all systems commencing immediately afterwards.
> 
> The main challenge in preparing the stadium for the tournament is accessibility. However, during the operational visit, city leaders assured delegation members that all the required transportation infrastructure, including the footbridge to the stadium and the new metro station, will be ready on schedule.
> 
> *Nizhny Novgorod Stadium*
> The new arena for the city of Nizhny Novgorod, being built at the picturesque confluence of two major Russian rivers, the Oka and the Volga, will be a key stadium for Russia 2018. The arena will host four group stage matches, a Round of 16 game and a quarter-final for which local fans have particularly high hopes. Providing Russia finish top of their group and reach the quarter-final stage, they will play their last eight match in Nizhny Novgorod.
> 
> At present the site preparation stage for the Nizhny Novgorod Stadium has been successfully completed and work is progressing rapidly. Builders are currently installing the third tier, with roof erection works expected to commence by the end of the year. Overall, FIFA and LOC representatives were positive about the progress made in preparing infrastructure. In particular, experts were able to personally try out the Strigino airport passenger terminal which opened earlier this year.
> 
> *Volgograd Arena*
> The location of the stadium in Volgograd is also a special one, with the arena situated on the shore of the Volga river, at the feet of the majestic Motherland Calls statue. The 45,000-seater is being built on the site of the previous city stadium and will host four group stage matches in 2018.
> 
> The result of the first operating visit by FIFA and LOC experts to the city was a positive assessment of the construction progress. Shortly before the expert visit, stadium builders began erecting the fourth tier ahead of schedule. According to the developer, reinforced concrete elements of the stadium are currently 80 per cent ready and will be completed by July 2016.
> 
> *Samara Arena*
> The new 45,000-seater stadium in Samara is preparing to host six World Cup matches, including Russia’s third group game, as well as a Round of 16 match and a quarter-final.
> 
> The Samara Arena will have one of the largest areas of all tournament stadiums, thanks to a unique roof design. The massive shell-shaped dome will raise the stadium’s height to 65 metres, giving it an unrivalled and original appearance. Builders have successfully installed the first of four 134-tonne roof consoles and in situ concrete works are ongoing.
> 
> Delegation representatives emphasised the accessibility of the Samara stadium which is located on the outskirts of the city, next to a road which connects the airport to the city centre. In addition, given the fact that the new arena is located on a sizeable but largely unused plot of land, the area adjacent to the stadium can be utilised with maximum efficiency.
> 
> *Ekaterinburg Arena*
> The fourth most populous city in Russia was also visited by FIFA and LOC experts for the first time, with a positive assessment of Ekaterinburg’s infrastructure preparations resulting from the trip.
> 
> The arena is being rebuilt for the World Cup, with work continuing even during the region’s harsh winters. It is located in the heart of the city centre. According to delegation members, this is both an advantage and a challenge for the organisers, who are required to plan areas around the stadium with great care. Reconstruction of the Ekaterinburg Arena is proceeding on schedule. New stands will be erected inside the stadium’s historic walls, which were carefully preserved during demolition. The 35,000-seater will host four Russia 2018 group stage matches.
> 
> *Fisht Stadium*
> The final leg of the third operational tour involved a visit to the Fisht Stadium, which will host Confederations Cup matches, including one of the semi-finals, next summer and six matches at the World Cup.
> 
> Builders are currently busy erecting stands behind the goals at the 40,000-seater stadium, with the pitch in picture-perfect condition and ready to be used for top level football matches. However, finishing work will continue through the summer in order to host the first test games for the tournament in the autumn. Preparations for the Confederations Cup are now on the final straight and will be the main subject of the fourth operating visit by FIFA and LOC experts scheduled for September of this year.


http://www.fifa.com/worldcup/news/y...ur-reveals-positive-developments-2780707.html


----------



## WFlnsider

http://www.fifa.com/about-fifa/photos/index.html


----------



## WFlnsider

> *FIFA Fan Fest venues announced for 2018 FIFA World Cup Russia*
> 
> Football fans coming from Russia and all over the world now know exactly where to gather when looking for a joyful, friendly and unique environment to watch the 2018 FIFA World Cup™ matches. The FIFA Fan Fest™ venues located in the eleven host cities have today been revealed following the Board Meeting of the Local Organising Committee (LOC), kick-starting the planning for these official public viewing events that offer an authentic and free of charge experience for local and visiting football fans.
> 
> “Being in the stadiums is just amazing, but there is something really special about the FIFA Fan Fest as well. It is a real party atmosphere, I guess because of the mix of people from all over the world who are there to celebrate their love for football in a very relaxed and friendly way”, says Beatriz Andrade, who attended the FIFA Fan Fest in 2006 in Germany, 2010 in South Africa and in 2014 in her home country, Brazil. “I hope we qualify for 2018 and, if so, attending the FIFA Fan Fest in Russia is for me almost a sure thing.”
> 
> Football fans will be able to choose from a diverse list of very iconic locations in 2018, such as the Sparrow Hills on the right bank of the Moskva River, the famous beach promenade in Sochi or the stunning Family Center Kazan.
> 
> “Since Germany 2006 we have this very unique way of experiencing the FIFA World Cup, which is attending the FIFA Fan Fests. I had a great time every time I went there since then and when I see the images of the future venues I can already picture how amazing it is going to be to have gathered there all those passionate fans cheering and celebrating football together”, said FIFA’s Acting Secretary General Markus Kattner. “Not by chance the FIFA Fan Fest continues to grow in scale and awareness, with over 5 million people attending the 2014 events in Brazil”, he went on to add.
> 
> “The FIFA Fan Fest will be the perfect opportunity for each of our Host Cities to show the world their unique culture and friendly hospitality. These venues will serve as informal and joyful meeting points, from where I am sure fans will take some of their best memories from the amazing event we will host in 2018”, said 2018 FIFA World Cup Local Organising Committee CEO, Alexey Sorokin.
> 
> For more information on the FIFA Fan Fest, please click here.


http://www.fifa.com/worldcup/news/y...d-for-2018-fifa-world-cup-russia-2782938.html


----------



## Evgen_trol

Good)


----------



## alejo25

Russia is getting terrific events lately.


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA

I`m not shure if the stadium in Kaliningrad will be ready at time!?


----------



## Dstary

VITESKI RED ZMAJA said:


> I`m not shure if the stadium in Kaliningrad will be ready at time!?


Don't worry. Kaliningrad stadium is simple than others and the constructor proved to be very fast - just look at Rostov stadium, second of the two constructed by Crocus Group. Also keep in mind that active stage of construction only started in December, but they are already installing supports for the roof in Kaliningrad. As of now, all the WC2018 are more or less within the schedule.


----------



## reg-1308

nice!


----------



## Brunarino

I like the most that of Sochi, its roof is original and open, not like the heavy ones of other stadium (not only Russians' , today every stadium has a 360° roof)


----------



## Davidinho

unfortunately my favourite stadium in Russia - FC Krasnodar stadium - will not host any event during the world cup http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1438219&page=179


----------



## Nacre

It is interesting that Russia chose to only use cities in European Russia. Whereas Brazil chose to use a stadium in the Amazon and the USA used both of its coasts in 1994. (Moscow to Yekatarenburg or Sochi is "only" 1,400 km while St Louis to Los Angeles is 2,500 km.)

Are Asian Russians unhappy that Novosibirsk was not chosen?


----------



## Ярик1010

Nacre said:


> It is interesting that Russia chose to only use cities in European Russia. Whereas Brazil chose to use a stadium in the Amazon and the USA used both of its coasts in 1994. (Moscow to Yekatarenburg or Sochi is "only" 1,400 km while St Louis to Los Angeles is 2,500 km.)
> 
> Are Asian Russians unhappy that Novosibirsk was not chosen?


In fact, football is not so popular in Siberia and Far East as at European part of Russia (including Urals and Caucasus). There was no any team east of Yekaterinburg in past season of Russian Premier League. In coming season, there will play only one Siberian club - Tom Tomsk. There are more popular kinds of sport for "real men" in Siberia and Far East such as ice hockey and bandy (known as "Hockey with Ball" in Russia).

Sure, some people in Asian Russia are unhappy with this choice. But they regret about missed possibilities for federal funding for development of city infrastructure rather than about missed matches.


----------



## Tommy11

Nacre said:


> It is interesting that Russia chose to only use cities in European Russia. Whereas Brazil chose to use a stadium in the Amazon and the USA used both of its coasts in 1994. (Moscow to Yekatarenburg or Sochi is "only" 1,400 km while St Louis to Los Angeles is 2,500 km.)
> 
> Are Asian Russians unhappy that Novosibirsk was not chosen?


I think it's because of time zones. 
There are 4 hours difference between Kaliningrad and Novossibirsk. 
Probably there are some FIFA norms about it.


----------



## WFlnsider

Yes, to shorten travel times and time zones.

And obviously not to risk during the bidding process. Long distances could be a disadvantage.

*2018 FIFA World Cup™ Bid Evaluation Report: http://www.fifa.com/mm/document/tournament/competition/01/33/74/52/b5ruse.pdf*


----------



## KVentz

Nacre said:


> (Moscow to Yekatarenburg or Sochi is "only" 1,400 km while St Louis to Los Angeles is 2,500 km.)


It is 3859 km between Kaliningrad and Novosibirsk. It's too far...


----------



## Nacre

KVentz said:


> It is 3859 km between Kaliningrad and Novosibirsk. It's too far...


It is 3,127 km from Manaus to Porto Alegre, yet FIFA let Brazil use those cities.

In the USA it is 3,983 km from New York to Los Angeles. And it is 4,384 km from Seattle to Miami.

I understand why the organizers chose only European cities. But I think Russia could use Novosibirsk if it wished.


----------



## tinyslam

World Cup 1994 Foxborough, MA to Stanford, CA: 4,316 km. I wonder if that holds the record for greatest distance between two stadiums in a tournament (or maybe just the World Cup). If i lived in Novosibirsk I'd feel a little left out, but the decision has been made and I'm sure it will be ok.


----------



## Gorny

June 2016

St.Petersburg


Volgograd


Ekaterinburg


Kaliningrad


Moskow


Nizhny Novgorod


Rostov on Don


Samara


Saransk


Sochi

More photos - http://life-shche.livejournal.com/26605.html


----------



## IanCleverly

Cross post of mine from the Subways and Urban Transport section:-



Me said:


> Sputnik News Agency said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia's Volgabus plant in the town of Volzhsky has produced the country's first driverless bus, which is set to hit the roads by 2017, local Rossiyskaya Gazeta newspaper reported. The low-floor bus, which has so far been tested in closed exhibition grounds, student halls territory and hotel grounds, is six meters long and is powered by an electric motor, the newspaper reported on Thursday.
> 
> The bus may be launched in the regional capital of Volgograd by the 2018 FIFA World Cup, which is hosted by Russia, according to the publication.
> 
> The bus has several advantages over other driverless buses, such as the Ligier EZ-10 autonomous electric vehicle, currently used in Switzerland, as well as vehicles used in the Netherlands' Wageningen, and the Greek town of Trikala, Volgabus Director Alexei Bakulin said.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> 
> 
> Taken from Here
Click to expand...


----------



## Dan Caumo

None big athletics (track and field) stadium left in Russia after FIFA World Cup?


----------



## stewe1981

Dan Caumo said:


> None big athletics (track and field) stadium left in Russia after FIFA World Cup?


In my opinion, there is no need for big athletics stadiums anymore. Even the Diamond League takes place in stadiums with a capacity of no more than 20K. Only a World Championship (not even a European anymore) needs a big athletic stadium.


----------



## xstratus

one of the biggest stadium athletics can be Izmaylovo?!


----------



## WFlnsider

> *Ticket prices for FIFA Confederations Cup and FIFA World Cup announced*
> 
> The ticket prices for the FIFA Confederations Cup 2017 and the 2018 FIFA World Cup™ were announced in Moscow today following a Local Organising Committee (LOC) board meeting with FIFA participation. As for the South Africa and Brazil FIFA World Cups held in 2010 and 2014, a special category has been reserved for residents of the host country, who will be able to apply for FIFA Confederations Cup Russia group-match tickets starting at RUB 960. At least 100,000 tickets will be available in this specific category 4 for the “Tournament of Champions”, taking place from 17 June to 2 July 2017. The remaining ticket categories are priced from USD 70 to 245.
> 
> For the 2018 FIFA World Cup, domestic residents will have access to at least 350,000 tickets in category 4, with prices starting from RUB 1,280. Tickets available to all football fans in the remaining categories will be on sale from 105 USD upwards.
> 
> “We wanted to make sure that we priced tickets fairly to make the events accessible to as many people as possible. We therefore conducted thorough market research and have priced the tickets accordingly. The teams that have qualified to date for the ‘Tournament of Champions’ promise a great football festival here in Russia next year,” said FIFA Secretary General Fatma Samoura, who was in Moscow for her first working visit to the hosts.
> 
> Ticket sales for fans wishing to attend the FIFA Confederations Cup will begin with a VISA exclusive pre-sales phase running from 8 to 17 November 2016. The first sales phase will then start on 1 December, five days after the Official Draw in Kazan.
> 
> Russia, Germany, Australia, Chile, Mexico and New Zealand have already qualified, while the winners of UEFA EURO 2016 – or the runners-up should world champions Germany win – are also guaranteed a spot. The eighth and final participant will be decided in January at the conclusion of the 2017 CAF Africa Cup of Nations, when the full Russia 2017 match schedule will be known.
> 
> For the FIFA Confederations Cup 2017, fans will be able to apply not only for individual match tickets, but also for ticket series for a specific host city. As well as those two options, fans wishing to follow their country at the 2018 FIFA World Cup will also be able to apply for team-specific ticket series.
> 
> Fans will shortly find all relevant information, including the ticket price list and a FAQ document, on FIFA.com/tickets. To ensure that they do not miss out on anything, fans will also soon be able to sign up for ticketing information in the form of a newsletter.
> 
> Ticket sales for the FIFA World Cup will only begin after next year’s FIFA Confederations Cup. For both tournaments, tickets will be available for purchase by the general public exclusively on FIFA.com.


http://www.fifa.com/confederationsc...cup-and-fifa-world-cup-announced-2811035.html


----------



## WFlnsider

*FIFA Confederations Cup stadium diagrams*


----------



## guilherme_gns

Congratulations to Moskow, St. Petesburg and Sochi... Some hosts look a little bit late, like Kaliningrad


----------



## ultEmate

guilherme_gns said:


> Congratulations to Moskow, St. Petesburg and Sochi... Some hosts look a little bit late, like Kaliningrad


Late? Nah. Looking good.


----------



## xalexey

Sochi - the wrong scheme (old).


----------



## TEBC

WFlnsider said:


> http://www.fifa.com/worldcup/news/y...d-for-2018-fifa-world-cup-russia-2782938.html


can someone post some pictures?


----------



## Nacre

Will a new manager for the national team be selected soon? It seems very surprising that the Confederations Cup will be held in less than a year and the home country does not even have a manager!


----------



## Davidinho

TEBC said:


> can someone post some pictures?


Here are some panoramas from Google Maps and Yandex Maps. Saint Petersburg and Kazan have chosen some great places.

Yekaterinburg: Mayakovsky Park

Kaliningrad: Victory Square

Kazan:Family Embankment

Moscow: Sparrow Hills

Nizhny Novgorod: Central Square

Rostov-on-Don Theater Square

Saint Petersburg: Konyushennaya Square right under the camera

Samara: Kuybyshev Square

Saransk Sovetskaya Square

Sochi Sochi Seaport

Volgograd: 62 Army Embankment Seen from the bridge


----------



## Davidinho

Nacre said:


> Will a new manager for the national team be selected soon? It seems very surprising that the Confederations Cup will be held in less than a year and the home country does not even have a manager!


Russian national team will have two friendly matches in September and according to Sport Minister the coach should be appointed before those matches.


----------



## coth

Most probably it's going to be a whole new national team. Looks like everything goes to complete reformation, so they fire most players.


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

Ranma Saotome said:


> November 19
> 
> Kazan's Tennis Academy getting ready for the FIFA Confederations Cup 2017 draw:
> https://vk.com/fifaworldcup


^^^^
They replaced original tennis ball with official WC2018 ball.










http://gokzn.ru/dostoprimechatelnosti/obekty-universiady


----------



## Marsupalami

^^
garish...hideous building.


----------



## copa olympic

--


> *Draw procedures of the Official Draw confirmed*
> (FIFA.com) 24 Nov 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _© Getty Images_
> 
> The Organising Committee met at the Kazan Tennis Academy and approved the draw procedures of the Official Draw for the FIFA Confederations Cup.
> 
> The show, which will unveil the road to the coveted trophy of the Tournament of Champions, will take place at the same venue on Saturday 26 November and will be conducted by FIFA’s Deputy Secretary General for Football, Zvonimir Boban, and Chief Competitions & Events Officer, Colin Smith. They will be assisted by five-time Russian Premier League winner Sergei Semak and two-time Olympic gold medallist Yelena Isinbaeva.
> 
> Hosts Russia and the three top teams based on the FIFA/Coca-Cola World Ranking released earlier today (Germany, Chile and Portugal) will be in Pot 1, with the next four teams (Mexico, Australia, New Zealand and the African contender to be known in February) in Pot 2. They will then be drawn one by one into two groups – A and B – and their position within Groups A and B will be determined by drawing balls from the respective group pots.
> 
> FIFA


----------



## Ranma Saotome

November 25

Click to enlarge:







https://vk.com/fifaworldcup


----------



## Ranma Saotome

https://twitter.com/FIFAcom​


----------



## Ranma Saotome

World Cup stadiums in November 2016:










https://vk.com/worldstadiums


----------



## adeaide

*Saint Petersburg , Krestovsky Stadium (Zenit Arena) , 68,134 , 2017*























If you want to see a lot of Stadiums pictures , Please visit below URL.


cafe.daum.net/stade/Russia/Europe


----------



## hugodiekonig

Ranma Saotome said:


> https://twitter.com/FIFAcom​


DEUTSCHLAND!!! :rock:


----------



## Ranma Saotome

World Cup stadiums in December 2016:



https://vk.com/worldstadiums


----------



## Brunarino

adeaide said:


>



what a pity, the roof is almost bigger than the stands
at this point they could have done a covered stadium

I hate these modern gigantic stadiums that look all the sames


----------



## TGrave

Brunarino said:


> what a pity, the roof is almost bigger than the stands
> at this point they could have done a covered stadium
> 
> I hate these modern gigantic stadiums that look all the sames


Well, maybe you don't know, but it is a covered stadium. The roof opens, but when necessary it's closed.

And this stadium certainly does not look like others from the outside.


----------



## LanGeo

Rostov-Arena

http://www.langeo.org/2017/01/2018-russia2018-rostov-arena.html



[more]


----------



## Nacre

Brunarino said:


> what a pity, the roof is almost bigger than the stands
> at this point they could have done a covered stadium
> 
> I hate these modern gigantic stadiums that look all the sames


They have to build a stadium to suit the climate. Stadiums in Sweden and the cold parts of the USA are the same. Few children or parents want to sit in the snow in -5C weather to watch football.


----------



## kidrobot

Countries that were leaders in applications for volunteering during WC 2018 (apart from Russia, naturally). 27% of all applications came from abroad, the overall competition is 116 people per place for teams support function. Over 176 000 people sent their applications, 5500 of them will work at CC 2017 and 15 000 - at WC 2018. 59% of applications are from women, 77% of applicants are aged 16-25.


----------



## alexkrass

Ranma Saotome said:


> World Cup stadiums in November 2016:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://vk.com/worldstadiums


A good pace is building.:banana:


----------



## Lauro Freitas

Mestre Tite terá o prazer de se deliciar usando as belas estruturas da Rússia.
Quem Venha 2018!


----------



## kidrobot

So yesterday Russia celebrated 500 days to the WC. Some pictures:


----------



## Ranma Saotome

World Cup stadiums in January 2017. Click to enlarge:



https://vk.com/worldstadiums


----------



## kidrobot

Today Russia WC 2018 committee launched a special online Russian course for WC volunteers from abroad. But anyone can use it for free if you are interested to learn some Russian before visiting.

https://pushkininstitute.ru/beginner


----------



## Ranma Saotome

World Cup 2018 stadiums in February 2017. Click to enlarge:



https://vk.com/worldstadiums


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

*2017 FIFA Confederations Cup*

*Match 2. June 18, 2017. Group A. Kazan, Russia. Portugal - Mexico.*

*All previous matches:* Portugal - Mexico +2=1-0 (goal difference: 3-1).

*Previous competitive matches:* Portugal - Mexico +1=0-0 (goal difference: 2-1).

*The list of competitive matches*

*June 21, 2006. FIFA World Cup. Group Round. Gelsenkirchen (Germany). Portugal - Mexico 2:1 (2:1).*


----------



## Askario

The first disallowed goal by VAR machine: Portugal to Mexico.


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

*2017 FIFA Confederations Cup*

*Match 3. June 18, 2017. Group B. Moscow, Russia. Cameroon - Chile.*

*All previous matches:* Cameroon - Chile +0=1-0 (goal difference: 1-1).

*Previous competitive matches:* Cameroon - Chile +0=1-0 (goal difference: 1-1).

*The list of competitive matches*

*June 23, 1998. FIFA World Cup. Group Round. Nantes (France). Chile - Cameroon 1:1 (1:0).*


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

*2017 FIFA Confederations Cup*

*Match 4. June 19, 2017. Group B. Sochi, Russia. Australia - Germany.*

*All previous matches:* Germany - Australia +3=1-1 (goal difference: 14-7).

*Previous competitive matches:* Germany - Australia +3=0-0 (goal difference: 11-3).

*The list of competitive matches*

*June 18, 1974. FIFA World Cup. First Group Round. Hamburg (West Germany). West Germany - Australia 3:0 (2:0).*






*June 15, 2005. FIFA Confederations Cup. Group Round. Frankfurt am Main (Germany). Germany - Australia 4:3 (2:2).*






*June 13, 2010. FIFA World Cup. Group Round. Durban (South Africa). Germany - Australia 4:0 (2:0).*


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

*2017 FIFA Confederations Cup*

*Match 5. June 21, 2017. Group A. Moscow, Russia. Russia - Portugal.*

*All previous matches:* Portugal - Russia +6=1-3 (goal difference: 14-9).

*Previous competitive matches:* Portugal - Russia +5=1-2 (goal difference: 13-8).

*The list of competitive matches*

*July 28, 1966. FIFA World Cup. Third place match. London (England). Portugal - USSR 2:1 (1:1).*






*April 27, 1983. UEFA Euro 1984 qualifying. Moscow (USSR). USSR - Portugal 5:0 (2:0).*






*November 13, 1983. UEFA Euro 1984 qualifying. Lisbon (Portugal). Portugal - USSR 1:0 (1:0).*






*June 16, 2004. UEFA Euro. Group Round. Lisbon (Portugal). Portugal - Russia 2:0 (1:0).*

222625840

*October 13, 2004. 2006 FIFA World Cup qualifying. Lisbon (Portugal). Portugal - Russia 7:1 (3:0).*






*September 7, 2005. 2006 FIFA World Cup qualifying. Moscow (Russia). Russia - Portugal 0:0 (0:0).*






*October 12, 2012. 2014 FIFA World Cup qualifying. Moscow (Russia). Russia - Portugal 1:0 (1:0).*






*June 7, 2013. 2014 FIFA World Cup qualifying. Lisbon (Portugal). Portugal - Russia 1:0 (1:0).*















https://twitter.com/JohnStrong


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

*2017 FIFA Confederations Cup*

*Match 6. June 21, 2017. Group A. Sochi, Russia. Mexico - New Zealand.*

*All previous matches:* Mexico - New Zealand +5=0-1 (goal difference: 16-8).

*Previous competitive matches:* Mexico - New Zealand +2=0-0 (goal difference: 9-3).

*The list of competitive matches*

*November 13, 2013. 2014 FIFA World Cup qualifying. Inter-confederation play-off. Mexico City (Mexico). Mexico - New Zealand 5:1 (2:0).*






*November 20, 2013. 2014 FIFA World Cup qualifying. Inter-confederation play-off. Wellington (New Zealand). New Zealand - Mexico 2:4 (0:3).*


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

*2017 FIFA Confederations Cup*

*Match 7. June 22, 2017. Group B. Saint Petersburg, Russia. Cameroon - Australia.*

*All previous matches:* none.


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

*2017 FIFA Confederations Cup*

*Match 8. June 22, 2017. Group B. Kazan, Russia. Germany - Chile.*

*All previous matches:* Germany - Chile +5=0-2 (goal difference: 12-7).

*Previous competitive matches:* Germany - Chile +3=0-0 (goal difference: 7-1).

*The list of competitive matches*

*June 6, 1962. FIFA World Cup. Group Round. Santiago (Chile). Chile - West Germany 0:2 (0:1).*






*June 14, 1974. FIFA World Cup. First Group Round. West Berlin (West Germany). West Germany - Chile 1:0 (1:0).*

223008663

*June 20, 1982. FIFA World Cup. First Group Round. Gijón (Spain). West Germany - Chile 4:1 (1:0).*

222624372










http://ru.fifa.com/confederationscup/matches/round=274633/match=300334884/photos/index.html


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

*2017 FIFA Confederations Cup*

*Match 9. June 24, 2017. Group A. Kazan, Russia. Mexico - Russia.*

*All previous matches:* Russia - Mexico +4=7-1 (goal difference: 12-3).

*Previous competitive matches:* Russia - Mexico +0=1-0 (goal difference: 0-0).

*The list of competitive matches*

*May 31, 1970. FIFA World Cup. Group Round. Mexico City (Mexico). Mexico - USSR 0:0 (0:0).*















https://twitter.com/DannyWArmstrong


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

*2017 FIFA Confederations Cup*

*Match 10. June 24, 2017. Group A. Saint Petersburg, Russia. New Zealand - Portugal.*

*All previous matches:* none.


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

*2017 FIFA Confederations Cup*

*Match 11. June 25, 2017. Group B. Sochi, Russia. Germany - Cameroon.*

*All previous matches:* Germany - Cameroon +2=1-0 (goal difference: 7-2).

*Previous competitive matches:* Germany - Cameroon +1=0-0 (goal difference: 2-0).

*The list of competitive matches*

*June 11, 2002. FIFA World Cup. Group Round. Shizuoka (Japan). Germany - Cameroon 2:0 (0:0).*

222984305


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

*2017 FIFA Confederations Cup*

*Match 12. June 25, 2017. Group B. Moscow, Russia. Chile - Australia.*

*All previous matches:* Chile - Australia +4=1-0 (goal difference: 9-2).

*Previous competitive matches:* Chile - Australia +1=1-0 (goal difference: 3-1).

*The list of competitive matches*

*June 22, 1974. FIFA World Cup. First Group Round. West Berlin (West Germany). Chile - Australia 0:0 (0:0).*

222987084

*June 13, 2014. FIFA World Cup. Group Round. Cuiabá (Brazil). Chile - Australia 3:1 (2:1).*

222988437


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

*2017 FIFA Confederations Cup*

*Match 13. June 28, 2017. Semi-final. Kazan, Russia. Portugal - Chile.*

*All previous matches:* Portugal - Chile +2=1-0 (goal difference: 9-4).

*Previous competitive matches:* Portugal - Chile +1=0-0 (goal difference: 4-2).

*The list of competitive matches*

*May 27, 1928. Olympic Games. Preliminary Round. Amsterdam (Netherlands). Portugal - Chile 4:2 (2:2).*



















http://www.gеttyimages.com/license/50961987


----------



## Dstary

*World Cup 'corruption' report: England friendly plan 'a form of bribery'*

http://www.bbc.com/sport/football/40422817



> On Tuesday, football's world governing body Fifa released the full 2014 report of the investigation.
> 
> That followed leaked extracts being published by German newspaper Bild.
> 
> The 422-page report was written by former Fifa independent ethics investigator Michael Garcia.
> 
> He quit in protest when the organisation only released a 42-page summary of his document.
> 
> That version cleared Russia and Qatar, winners of the 2018 and 2022 hosting rights respectively, of corruption allegations.
> 
> However, it was critical of the actions of some Fifa executive committee members and some of the bidding teams, including England's.
> 
> The full report goes into more detail about this conduct, and also cites an interview given by the 2018 England World Cup bid chief Thompson around the national team's plans to travel to Thailand to secure a vote for their bid.
> 
> The offer to stage the friendly was made only eight days before the vote in 2010 to decide the 2018 and 2022 hosts. The offer was withdrawn three weeks later, by which stage it was clear Thailand had not supported the English bid.
> 
> The FA was open at the time about the friendly being arranged to win support.
> 
> But Garcia's report reads: "Top English football officials recognised that arranging friendlies with a team from an executive committee's home country in order to advance the England 2018 bid was improper.
> 
> "Geoff Thompson candidly told the investigatory chamber he 'didn't think it was appropriate' to organise the proposed England-Thailand match-up or other friendlies targeting teams associated with executive committee members 'because I think it's a form of bribery'.
> 
> "The game's cancellation only underscores the improper relationship between the 24 November 2010 offer to play the game and the 2 December World Cup vote."


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

*2017 FIFA Confederations Cup*

*Match 14. June 29, 2017. Semi-final. Sochi, Russia. Germany - Mexico.*

*All previous matches:* Germany - Mexico +4=5-1 (goal difference: 20-9).

*Previous competitive matches:* Germany - Mexico +3=1-0 (goal difference: 12-4).

*The list of competitive matches*

*June 6, 1978. FIFA World Cup. First Group Round. Córdoba (Argentina). West Germany - Mexico 6:0 (4:0).*

223207135

*June 21, 1986. FIFA World Cup. Quarter-final. Monterrey (Mexico). Mexico - West Germany 0:0 OT (0:0, 0:0), 1:4 after penalty shoot-out.*

223209577

*June 29, 1998. FIFA World Cup. Round of 16. Montpellier (France). Germany - Mexico 2:1 (0:0).*

223242861

*June 29, 2005. FIFA Confederations Cup. Third place match. Leipzig (Germany). Germany - Mexico 4:3 OT (2:1, 3:3).*

223211974


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

*2017 FIFA Confederations Cup*

*Match 15. July 2, 2017. Third place match. Moscow, Russia. Portugal - Mexico.*

*All previous matches:* Portugal - Mexico +2=2-0 (goal difference: 5-3).

*Previous competitive matches:* Portugal - Mexico +1=1-0 (goal difference: 4-3).

*The list of competitive matches*

*June 21, 2006. FIFA World Cup. Group Round. Gelsenkirchen (Germany). Portugal - Mexico 2:1 (2:1).*

223890221

*June 18, 2017. FIFA Confederations Cup. Group Round. Kazan (Russia). Portugal - Mexico 2:2 (1:1).*

223858081


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

*2017 FIFA Confederations Cup*

*Match 16. July 2, 2017. Final. Saint Petersburg, Russia. Chile - Germany.*

*All previous matches:* Germany - Chile +5=1-2 (goal difference: 13-8).

*Previous competitive matches:* Germany - Chile +3=1-0 (goal difference: 8-2).

*The list of competitive matches*

*June 6, 1962. FIFA World Cup. Group Round. Santiago (Chile). Chile - West Germany 0:2 (0:1).*

223685955

*June 14, 1974. FIFA World Cup. First Group Round. West Berlin (West Germany). West Germany - Chile 1:0 (1:0).*

223858581

*June 20, 1982. FIFA World Cup. First Group Round. Gijón (Spain). West Germany - Chile 4:1 (1:0).*

223686348

*June 22, 2017. FIFA Confederations Cup. Group Round. Kazan (Russia). Germany - Chile 1:1 (1:1).*

223857608


----------



## Rokto14

*2018 World Cup Qualifiers Asia*

Japan is the second team in Asia and forth team overall including Russia to qualify for 2018 FIFA World Cup Russia.


----------



## ElvisBC

this thread should be more about stadiums, and less about who is to qualify 

btw, stadiums for 2018 will set the bar very high, from what we can see here, the best ever by far. I do not think next two cups will be able to match that level (overall)!


----------



## d.henney

ElvisBC said:


> this thread should be more about stadiums, and less about who is to qualify
> 
> btw, stadiums for 2018 will set the bar very high, from what we can see here, the best ever by far. I do not think next two cups will be able to match that level (overall)!


Damn, i liked that posting before reading all of it. Yes, less matches, more stadium. But I think the stadiums for 2018 are boring. Qatar will make a better ones.


----------



## ElvisBC

Why boring? :colgate:

Of course there are some stereotypes there, but there will be some real highlights next year in Russia:
-Luzhniki might be one of the best final venues ever, at least it looks very promising on thousands of images on this site
-Samara is simply great design, perhaps the best of them all! It will become white elephant, of course, but that's another story
-Sochi is another great stadium, transformation to football venue was done best possible way IMHO
-St.Petersburg is top! No question about that.
-Kazan is different, atypical interior but that makes it special. I was surprised how good it looks when packed!
-Ekaterinburg is another top solution, will be great site after they remove those ugly temporary stands!

One could argue about Spartak, Volgograd and Nizhny Novgrorod being stereotypes and Rostov, Saransk and Kaliningrad simple small to middle size stadiums, but you can't make 12 masterpieces at once, they will use their purpose for the World Cup and that's it

Brazil had Maracana, Salvador and Brasilia, OK, and Sao Paulo as well when you forget about those awful temporary stands! South Africa had Soccer City, Durban and Capetown, I find Russia has at least five if not 6 really great stadiums! But of course you got to go there to be able to tell it 100%!


----------



## hugodiekonig

Japan the 4th country to qualify for FIFA World Cup


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ Very interesting post, thanks for the info (but wrong thread, I'm afraid)...anyway, thanks again for the info (since no-one here gets the internet, not to mention TV of course! )


:|


----------



## parcdesprinces

ElvisBC said:


> this thread should be more about stadiums, and less about who is to qualify


+1! :yes:


----------



## ogonek

The number of requests for tickets for the 2018 World Cup approached one million - FIFA
https://mundo.sputniknews.com/deporte/201709191072462211-deporte-moscu-futbol-estadios/
https://mrsport.ria.ru/football/20170919/1125965672.html


----------



## Gorny

https://provodnik-of.livejournal.com/72370.html - небольшой фото-отчёт окрестностей ЕКБ строительства арены в вечернее время.


----------



## ogonek

2018 FIFA World Cup: More than 1.5 million tickets requested.
http://www.fifa.com/worldcup/news/y...ed-2910229.html?intcmp=fifacom_hp_module_news

upd
More than 2 million tickets requested.
https://mrsport.ria.ru/football/20171010/1126986141.html


----------



## ogonek

Fans sent more than 3 million applications for the purchase of tickets for the 2018 World Cup.
http://tass.ru/sport/4640141


----------



## hngcm

How many tickets are available in the first phase?


----------



## ElvisBC

FIFA gave zero information on this. Ticketing 2018 is probably the least transparent since long time ago, the only digit we know is number of tickets requested


----------



## Mccein

*September - October 2017
*
*Moskow, Otkritie Arena, 45.000 
*



















*Kazan, 45.000 
*



















*Sochi, 44.000 
*



















*Moskow, Luzhniki, 81.000 
*



















*Saint Petersburg, 69000
*



















*Rostov-on-Don, 43.702 
*



















*Volgograd, 45.015
*



















*Saransk, 45.015 
*



















*Samara, 44.918 
*



















*Nizhny Novgorod, 44.899 
*



















*Kaliningrad, 35.015 
*



















*Ekaterinburg, 35.000 
*


----------



## ElvisBC

not all latest photos, but great summary!
and yes, great stadiums, better than ever before IMHO


----------



## afonso_bh

Great stadiums, indeed, but I think most lack character, which is not Russia's fault but a common thing in recent football stadiums due to FIFA/UEFA requirements. 

For this, I still give Brazil the best collection of stadiums for a WC, with France 98 coming not too far behind.


----------



## stewe1981

How will Kaliningrad reach 45,000? There is no space for temp stands.


----------



## ElvisBC

afonso_bh said:


> Great stadiums, indeed, but I think most lack character, which is not Russia's fault but a common thing in recent football stadiums due to FIFA/UEFA requirements.
> 
> For this, I still give Brazil the best collection of stadiums for a WC, with France 98 coming not too far behind.


I think its just the opposite, in Brazil they tried to give "too much character" to some stadiums 

On the top of everything, Russians significantly improved Luzhniki, making it one of the very best stadiums in the world, if not the best! They didn't degrade it as it was the case with Maracana, or destroyed it like those idiots who leveled Wembley.


----------



## Dstary

stewe1981 said:


> How will Kaliningrad reach 45,000? There is no space for temp stands.


It will not reach 45,000. FIFA has given permission for 35,000 seats capacity. Still 10,000 of them will be temporary.

http://newsok.com/capacity-at-2-of-russias-stadiums-to-be-reduced/article/feed/740299


----------



## stewe1981

ElvisBC said:


> They didn't degrade it as it was the case with Maracana, or destroyed it like those idiots who leveled Wembley.


Maracanã wasn't degraded. On the contrary. But with Wembley the British could have done something better than destroying all the façade.


----------



## afonso_bh

stewe1981 said:


> Maracanã wasn't degraded. On the contrary. But with Wembley the British could have done something better than destroying all the façade.


I think he never went to old Maracanã. That thing only had charm and that was it. Maracanã and Mineirão (which I went to dozens of times when I lived in Belo Horizonte) were in terrible conditions. 

Both were upgraded, with Mineirão currently being one of the best stadiums in the world.


----------



## ElvisBC

afonso_bh said:


> I think he never went to old Maracanã. That thing only had charm and that was it. Maracanã and Mineirão (which I went to dozens of times when I lived in Belo Horizonte) were in terrible conditions.
> 
> Both were upgraded, with Mineirão currently being one of the best stadiums in the world.


Maracanaco and Mineiraco hno:

IMHO both stadiums were degraded, and I mean degraded by heavy margin. of course they were in bad condition, both being old, but the whole reconstruction was definitely not best possible!

I’ve been to old and new Maracana, actually twice! now there is a plenty of space in there, but no soul, nothings left but the walls!
I visited new Mineirao only once, on that black day for brazilian football and I didn‘t like what I saw, and I do not mean the game.

Both stadiums actually look simmilar, pitch is too far from the stands and all stands appear flat, probably due to the unusualy big gaps between the rows. looking to the pics from luzhniki, it appears completely different, much more compact and intense, it looks like a real football stadium! and it has that wow effect no stadium in brazil has, apart from brasilia!

all IMHO of course

EDIT: and Im not going to start about Wembley again, that was criminal! profanity!!


----------



## RobH

Spokesman for Sepp Blatter confirms he will accept Vladimir Putin’s invitation to attend next summer’s World Cup in Russia.

:crazy:


----------



## OnwardsAndUpwards

ElvisBC said:


> Maracanaco and Mineiraco hno:
> 
> IMHO both stadiums were degraded, and I mean degraded by heavy margin. of course they were in bad condition, both being old, but the whole reconstruction was definitely not best possible!
> 
> I’ve been to old and new Maracana, actually twice! now there is a plenty of space in there, but no soul, nothings left but the walls!
> I visited new Mineirao only once, on that black day for brazilian football and I didn‘t like what I saw, and I do not mean the game.
> 
> Both stadiums actually look simmilar, pitch is too far from the stands and all stands appear flat, probably due to the unusualy big gaps between the rows. looking to the pics from luzhniki, it appears completely different, much more compact and intense, it looks like a real football stadium! and it has that wow effect no stadium in brazil has, apart from brasilia!
> 
> all IMHO of course
> 
> EDIT: and Im not going to start about Wembley again, that was criminal! profanity!!


I really liked the Mineirao when I visited. They've brought the seating much closer to the pitch without creating large gaps like at the London Stadium in football mode. The only way it could have been steeper would have been digging down and they couldn't have done too much of that without ruining the view from the upper tier.

The old Wembley was a dump by the time it was knocked down. The view from each end was atrocious and having supporting pillars is not acceptable in the 21st century. Keeping the twin towers was not practical. You would end up with something daft like Ekaterinburg with the old smothered by the new. The problem with the new Wembley is the corporate level. Should have kept corporate to the sides only. Lots of new grounds have learnt from this since. Otherwise it is a very good stadium. The atmosphere is actually very good for cup and play off finals. It would be for England too if they ever have a competitive home game that means something rather than awful boring qualification group matches and friendlies. The arch is also very good and can be seen for miles in all directions.

Agree that Luzhniki looks very good.


----------



## afonso_bh

Here's the "great" Mineirão many seem so fond about. We also have a bunch of people here in Brazil nostalgic about terrible things. When things get upgraded elsewhere they think it's great, but never if it is in Brazil. 





































Now let's compare it: 




























































If anyone wants to see how upgraded, beautiful, charming and cozy Mineirão has become, just check this album: http://www.leonardofinotti.com/projects/mineirao-stadium


----------



## Xerdocs

RobH said:


> Spokesman for Sepp Blatter confirms he will accept Vladimir Putin’s invitation to attend next summer’s World Cup in Russia.
> 
> :crazy:


Let them tell Joseph that Vladimir won't be alive in 2018. It's time to finish the dictator. 1917-2017 The Left will rise again. 
And no WC in Russia


----------



## GunnerJacket

Xerdocs said:


> Let them tell Joseph that Vladimir won't be alive in 2018. It's time to finish the dictator. 1917-2017 The Left will rise again.
> And no WC in Russia


As you're new here and I can't tell if you're being sarcastic, please note these threads in the "Stadiums and Arenas" section are not intended for political discussions. Stay on topic, please. Thank you.


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

RobH said:


> Spokesman for Sepp Blatter confirms he will accept Vladimir Putin’s invitation to attend next summer’s World Cup in Russia.
> 
> :crazy:


FIFA confirms that they are not against if Sepp Blatter will attend World Cup as ordinary fan.


----------



## xalexey

Xerdocs said:


> Let them tell Joseph that Vladimir won't be alive in 2018. It's time to finish the dictator. 1917-2017 The Left will rise again.
> And no WC in Russia


There is no place for politics lies and propaganda.


----------



## ElvisBC

afonso_bh said:


> Here's the "great" Mineirão many seem so fond about. We also have a bunch of people here in Brazil nostalgic about terrible things. When things get upgraded elsewhere they think it's great, but never if it is in Brazil.
> 
> "........................
> 
> If anyone wants to see how upgraded, beautiful, charming and cozy Mineirão has become, just check this album: http://www.leonardofinotti.com/projects/mineirao-stadium


I think you misunderstood my post
Of course they were technicaly upgraded, stadium standards changed signifficantly over the years, especially those for FIFA World Cups, FIFA accepts only the best of the best for their marquee tournament, but both of these stadiums also lost the major part of their “soul“ in these reconstructions, while Luzhniki only got better! I was pointing to Luzhniki because it is the proof that such a process (total rebuild within existing walls) can be done perfectly with no flaws. And if Russians can do it I see no reason why Brazil (or UK or anyone else) couldn‘t do it.

Brazil got an opportunity to make one of the best stadiums in the world at legendary site and heavily failed! England did even worse with Wembley .....I really do not understand why? Why is Putin smarter when it comes to stadiums?

Edit: have you seen the plans for Bernabeu upgrade? They are going to do many new things there but they are not going to degrade it, the stands ultimately recognized as possibly best in the world are going to stay (nearly) untouched and the rest is going to be rebuild and upgraded. You only have to recognize what is good and what isnt ... just ask the world and don‘t play ignorance! All stands in both Maracana and Mineirao are too flat and too far away from the pitch and therefore the failure of big proportion, knowing how much money was avialable


----------



## Rover030

^^ This drawing illustrates that nicely:










Of course one must admit that the amazing roof of Luzhniki is shaped perfectly for such a design, but the roofs of Maracanã and Mineirão were changed during renovation as well, so they could have done the same.


----------



## Polic

У Нижньому Тагілі може з'явитися ще один спортивний комплекс, який не поступається за своїми розмірами ФОКу «Президентський».
https://tagilcity.ru/news/sportnews...ozhet-poyavitsya-na-vye-v-nizhnem-tagile.html


----------



## ElvisBC

Polic said:


> У Нижньому Тагілі може з'явитися ще один спортивний комплекс, який не поступається за своїми розмірами ФОКу «Президентський».
> https://tagilcity.ru/news/sportnews...ozhet-poyavitsya-na-vye-v-nizhnem-tagile.html


哦吉艾娜 艾娜 吉屁弗伊 比屁杰杰娜吉艾哦 诶艾迪 艾勒勒艾伊 屁艾迪. 

诶艾诶艾哦 艾艾勒开 哦吉诶哦 吾艾勒艾弗 哦吉艾伊诶迪 :hi:


----------



## stewe1981

I am sorry Elvis, but your point doesn't make too much sense. First you say that the Brazilian stadiums lost their soul and then you say that the reconstruction wasn't good because they kept the upper tier. So they would have kept their souls if they were destroying all the interior? Then you say that Luzhniki is a good example because they didn't demolish the façade, while the Brazilian also didn't touch the façade.

I also refer the Luzhniki reconstruction from Mineirão, but Maracanã with the single tier stands is marvellous.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

ElvisBC said:


> pitch is too far from the stands and all stands appear flat, probably due to the unusualy big gaps between the rows. looking to the pics from luzhniki, it appears completely different, much more compact and intense, it looks like a real football stadium!


I don't understand, if proximity of the stands to the pitch is important for you, then how is it that you don't appreciate the significant improvement in this regard at Mineirao and Maracana? The stands are considerably closer to the pitch now than they were before. 

On the other hand, I don't know if the Luzhniki solution where the stands perfectly follow the rectangular shape of the pitch now would have been implementable at Mineirao and Maracana, but even if it was, you also claim that retaining the "soul" of the old stadium is important to you, so how can you then criticise Maracana and Mineirao for trying to still retain something of their most old-school South American defining element, their roundness? 

In this regard, their approach was to be commended, as they managed to retain the visual allure of a typical South American stadium while at the same time bringing the stands closer to the pitch. (This applies to Beira Rio in Porto Alegre as well.) By contrast, new stadiums with pitch-aligned stands such as the new Gremio stadium or the national stadium in Brasilia are outstanding new stadiums but have nothing South American about their architecture, they could be anywhere, like Lyon or London or Bilbao.


----------



## ElvisBC

after I saw luzhniki I realized how poor the reconstructions in brazil were, even though nearly unlimited funds were available! that is the fact, nothing more to say!

everything else is, as I wrote, just my opinion!


----------



## afonso_bh

ElvisBC said:


> I think you misunderstood my post
> Of course they were technicaly upgraded, stadium standards changed signifficantly over the years, especially those for FIFA World Cups, FIFA accepts only the best of the best for their marquee tournament, but both of these stadiums also lost the major part of their “soul“ in these reconstructions, while Luzhniki only got better! I was pointing to Luzhniki because it is the proof that such a process (total rebuild within existing walls) can be done perfectly with no flaws. And if Russians can do it I see no reason why Brazil (or UK or anyone else) couldn‘t do it.
> 
> Brazil got an opportunity to make one of the best stadiums in the world at legendary site and heavily failed! England did even worse with Wembley .....I really do not understand why? Why is Putin smarter when it comes to stadiums?
> 
> Edit: have you seen the plans for Bernabeu upgrade? They are going to do many new things there but they are not going to degrade it, the stands ultimately recognized as possibly best in the world are going to stay (nearly) untouched and the rest is going to be rebuild and upgraded. You only have to recognize what is good and what isnt ... just ask the world and don‘t play ignorance! All stands in both Maracana and Mineirao are too flat and too far away from the pitch and therefore the failure of big proportion, knowing how much money was avialable


Mineirão still has a soul; I can guarantee it. If someone says otherwise they are just being annoying. That is a fact. 

Can't say for Maracanã because it wasn't a major part of my football history.


----------



## copa olympic

--


> *FIFA Council confirms contributions for FIFA World Cup participants
> *(FIFA.com) 27 Oct 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As approved by the FIFA Council at its meeting in Kolkata on 27 October 2017, the total contributions for the participants of the 2018 FIFA World Cup™ will amount to USD 791 million, up 40 per cent compared to the previous edition in 2014.
> 
> From this total, the biggest share –USD 400 million- will be paid as prize money to be distributed among the 32 participating teams. The winners will receive USD 38 million, while the runners-up will get USD 28 million and the third-place team USD 24 million. The minimum prize money for teams eliminated at the group stage will amount to USD 8 million each. The complete details can be consulted in this table. All prize money will be paid after the tournament.
> 
> In addition, each qualified team will receive USD 1.5 million to cover preparation costs, which will be paid ahead of the competition. This means all teams are guaranteed at least USD 9.5 million each for their participation in the 2018 FIFA World Cup™.
> 
> Besides contributions paid to the participating teams, FIFA has already allocated USD 209 million for the Club Benefit Programme, which will be paid via the member associations to the clubs releasing players to the participating teams in the 2018 FIFA World Cup™.
> 
> Finally, USD 134 million have been earmarked for the Club Protection Programme, by which clubs are compensated for losses incurred due to players being injured while on international duty.
> 
> FIFA


----------



## ElvisBC

group phase of champions league still guarantees more money that participation in the world cup .... whole football is going wrong way, might even become the way of selfdistruction


----------



## afonso_bh

Well, they have killed the World Cup going with 48 teams. The most important sport tournament in the world and they killed it.


----------



## Faiyez

afonso_bh said:


> Well, they have killed the World Cup going with 48 teams. The most important sport tournament in the world and they killed it.


Someone's late to the party.


----------



## trmather

Is (Y)Ekaterinburg gonna be 35,000 for the tournament?

Surely the smallest stadium for a WC in at least 30 years?


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

trmather said:


> Is (Y)Ekaterinburg gonna be 35,000 for the tournament?


Yes.



trmather said:


> Surely the smallest stadium for a WC in at least 30 years?


World Cup 1998, France
Stadium de Toulouse - 37,000
Stade Geoffroy-Guichard, Saint-Étienne - 36,000
Parc Lescure, Bordeaux - 35,200
Stade de la Mosson, Montpellier - 34,000


----------



## parcdesprinces

trmather said:


> Surely the smallest stadium for a WC in at least 30 years?


:nono: 

France '98 had some smaller stadiums (Montpellier (32K-net), Bordeaux (34K-net), St-Etienne (35K-net)).


----------



## afonso_bh

France 98 had the best collection of stadiums for a World Cup. After that things got out of hand.


----------



## trmather

Hadn't they imposed a 40,000 minimum from 2002 though?


----------



## OnwardsAndUpwards

trmather said:


> Hadn't they imposed a 40,000 minimum from 2002 though?


Yes, it was 30k before that. They might have to allow some smaller stadiums again once it goes to 48 teams. Better than having a lot of empty seats for the less attractive fixtures.


----------



## aquamaroon




----------



## Spomasz

trmather said:


> Hadn't they imposed a 40,000 minimum from 2002 though?


At least 30k for UEFA Euro and 45 for FIFA WC. And its minimum just for group stage.


Is "Fan ID" necessary for fans to enter the stadium during WC'18 games ? Or its just something that may help us, but we are not obligated to have it ?


----------



## Spomasz

DEL


----------



## masala

Spomasz said:


> Is "Fan ID" necessary for fans to enter the stadium during WC'18 games ? Or its just something that may help us, but we are not obligated to have it ?


Fan ID is required for visa free visit and free transportation tickets.


----------



## Spomasz

As I understand from their fan page fans need it for stadium entry- I mean, there will be no second-hand ticket selling because of it, so FIFA will know exactly who enter the game ( Russian antiterrorism idea ). So how can I know it for sure ?


----------



## masala

Fan id is required to enter stadiums - https://www.fan-id.ru/help.html


----------



## Spomasz

Yes, so its idiotic idea. I hope stadiums will be empty- its very likely if you remove second-hand ticket selling.


----------



## masala

I don't think fan id will fully prevent second hand sales, since it is not tight with the specifc game, you just need at least one official ticket.


----------



## Spomasz

Lets say, I will go to Russia without FanID. I will buy ticket for the game that will be most interesting for me at the moment ( I mean I will decide if I will go to the game few hours before its start ). In the case that I will buy it from fans, I will not enter the stadium anyway, because:
1. I dont have my FanID.
2. My second-hand ticket is registered to other FanID.


----------



## TGrave

Spomasz said:


> Lets say, I will go to Russia without FanID. I will buy ticket for the game that will be most interesting for me at the moment ( I mean I will decide if I will go to the game few hours before its start ). In the case that I will buy it from fans, I will not enter the stadium anyway, because:
> 1. I dont have my FanID.
> 2. My second-hand ticket is registered to other FanID.


1. You can get your FanID at some point near the stadium. At the Confederations Cup this year FanIDs really were not a problem. Many foreign people got them by post to travel visa free to Russia, many just got them at the ticket center before the match. Of course you better do it at least a few hours before the match because there may be too many people wishing to get them at the last moment.

2. Tickets are not linked to the FanIDs. You can get you FanID with any ticket and then use it with other tickets. What matters for the stadium security is:
a) that you have a FanID with your photo on it;
b) and you have a proper ticket for the match (a name on the ticket does not matter too).


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

Spomasz said:


> Yes, so its idiotic idea. I hope stadiums will be empty- its very likely if you remove second-hand ticket selling.


Fan IDs are necessary to prevent aggressive hooligans (who included into "black lists" by corresponding organizations) from entering stadiums. This year such system was used at the 2017 FIFA Confederations Cups, and the average attendance of tournament was 39.269 (not bad especilly giving in attention this fact that Russia was eliminated already at the group stage) - the better than average attendance of this tournament at 2003 France (30.731), 2005 Germany (37.694) or 2009 South Africa (36.556) as examples.

If you will enter in any Russia city which will host 2018 matches, you must find nearest fan center, show you documents, take the photo - and voila - your Fan ID is ready! When I visited fan center and did my Fan ID, I saw that hundreds of Chilean fans easily did same thing - why can't you?


----------



## xalexey

The distribution of tickets and the rules of ticket sales - dictates FIFA. The host party does not deal with ticket policy. I know that Russia appealed to FIFA that they allocated more tickets for Russian citizens.


----------



## Rev Stickleback

OnwardsAndUpwards said:


> Yes, it was 30k before that. They might have to allow some smaller stadiums again once it goes to 48 teams. *Better than having a lot of empty seats for the less attractive fixtures*.


The way the draw works currently though, there's no guarantee those low-drawing teams will be playing in the small stadiums.


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

Spomasz said:


> At least 30k for UEFA Euro and 45 for FIFA WC. And its minimum just for group stage.


45.000 was initial requirement for minimal capacity of all World Cup stadiums. But in September 2014, after giving permission from FIFA, the capacity of future Yekaterinburg and Kaliningrad stadiums was been downsized from 45.000 to 35.000 seats.

http://fcp.minsport.gov.ru/news/are...ingrade-budut-vmeshhat-35000-zritelej-250914/


----------



## OnwardsAndUpwards

Rev Stickleback said:


> The way the draw works currently though, there's no guarantee those low-drawing teams will be playing in the small stadiums.


Yes, but there will be a lot of extra tickets to sell. 16 extra matches at, say, 50,000 seats average capacity, is 800,000 extra. Whilst there will be extra demand from more qualifying nations we could easily move away from a sellers' market where demand exceeds supply to a buyers' market where the reverse is the case. As the risk of getting a poor match increases people will hold off buying until after the draw, at least for group stage matches. Very likely to have large numbers of extra seats unless capacity is reduced for group stage matches. You could guarantee top seeds being in the larger grounds.


----------



## Guest

Not gonna lie, prefer to see the wall of Swedish yellow at a World Cup. Not saying Italians don't travel well, but with proximity to Russia as an added bonus, Sweden will be a great addition in the stadiums.


----------



## OnwardsAndUpwards

5portsF4n said:


> Not gonna lie, prefer to see the wall of Swedish yellow at a World Cup. Not saying Italians don't travel well, but with proximity to Russia as an added bonus, Sweden will be a great addition in the stadiums.


It is a shame that Italy won't be there. Swedish fans will travel in great numbers and will add to the tournament. Great that they've made it.


----------



## masala

US citizen visits confederation cup, about Russia, accommodation, money, stadiums, fan id, etc https://brasilfuteboltravel.blogspot.fi/


----------



## TGrave

masala said:


> US citizen visits confederation cup, about Russia, accommodation, money, stadiums, fan id, etc https://brasilfuteboltravel.blogspot.fi/


Very good article. Though there are some small things he got wrong, i.e. there are top-up cards available in St.Petersburg metro (they can be used for other kinds of public transport too).


----------



## Ajatolah

Do we know any opening dates for these stadiums?


----------



## ElvisBC

everyone debating about fanID , tickets, names matching etc, thats all crap. this is FIFA they do not want empty stadiums, and ticket demand for this world cup is low, very low! 
so you will be able to enter the stadium if you have any valid ticket, and your own valid fanID (buy any ticket to obtian one). fullstop!

now back to the stadiums ...


----------



## Davidinho

ElvisBC said:


> ticket demand for this world cup is low, very low! ...


Any source?

Great Demand for Fifa World Cup Tickets: Just 24 hours after resuming ticket sales for the 2018 FIFA World Cup Russia, a total of 159,402 tickets (98 per cent of the currently available inventory) have been allocated to fans from around the world. (They have already closed the window which was planned to last until November 30 because all the tickets were bought in 26 hours, not 15 days as planned)

Over 622,000 tickets to 2018 World Cup allocated upon conclusion of first window of sales


----------



## Davidinho

Davidinho said:


> Any source?
> 
> Great Demand for Fifa World Cup Tickets: Just 24 hours after resuming ticket sales for the 2018 FIFA World Cup Russia, a total of 159,402 tickets (98 per cent of the currently available inventory) have been allocated to fans from around the world. (They have already closed the window which was planned to last until November 30 because all the tickets were bought in 26 hours, not 15 days as planned)
> 
> Over 622,000 tickets to 2018 World Cup allocated upon conclusion of first window of sales


Therefore I ask you to provide with any source about lack of demand. I want to know who spreads such childish propaganda.


----------



## pesto

ElvisBC said:


> everyone debating about fanID , tickets, names matching etc, thats all crap. this is FIFA they do not want empty stadiums, and ticket demand for this world cup is low, very low!
> so you will be able to enter the stadium if you have any valid ticket, and your own valid fanID (buy any ticket to obtian one). fullstop!
> 
> now back to the stadiums ...


Yes. The issue is more how to disguise ticket giveaways as "sales" and get people to actually show up at low demand matches.


----------



## ElvisBC

@davidinho
lowest demand since fifa sells tickets directly, and the information is correct, the source is me, you do not need the better one. I have been going to the world cups for over a thirty years now and I have been closely following the ticketing since fifa took over sales in their own hands in 2002. success rate in the recently concluded first random draw phase was significantly higher than ever, and fcfs sales phase that started last thursday was easiest fcfs phase ever, tickets have never been going away that slow and even several hours after fcfs started tickets for the final were available, as part of so called tst-7 series. this was never the case, and I mean never even remotely close. so, you are welcome to make your own conclusion, chose the source to believe, fifa media releases or me, your choice! btw, not my post was childish, it was yours, as always when people write about the things they have no clue about!


----------



## kidrobot

Tickets for the second stage of sales that started a bunch of days ago were gone overnight - you can see it on FIFA website. On Tripadvisor forums many people actually did not get the tickets because of the demand. While I'm sure the demand is lower than for Brazil, I very much doubt it is "very low". Hell, about 7 000 Chileans showed upon even for the CC here that no one usually cares about.



> the source is me, you do not need the better one


sorry, this is just a joke


----------



## ElvisBC

ok, if you feel soooo bad because of that, lets change the call: the demand is amazing, unbelievable, sensational, out of this world, all russians and chileans want to go there, possibly italians and americans as well, but it is still the lowest demand ever and everyone who seriously wanted to buy the tickets could have done it with zero problems by now, all the others just howl :colgate:

and can we please go back to the stadiums, this world cup probably has the best stadium set ever, at least IMHO! feel free to oppose that as well


----------



## kidrobot

nah, I don't feel bad about it

I'd like some educated opinion in a form of research/article as to why the demand is very low. Claiming something and proving it by BECAUSE I SAID SO is not very convincing.

In fact there is Tripadvisor World Cup forums that I monitor. Some people there (also from the U.K.) even try to do statistics based on the available info. They are saying the demand is higher than for SA and lower than for Brazil.


----------



## OnwardsAndUpwards

There are a lot of stats in this old FIFA article regarding ticket sales in the first phase. Combined with this article it is possible to compare demand for the last few World Cups.

Requested	Allocated	Success %
2018	3,496,204	622,117	17.79
2014	6,200,000	889,305	14.34
2010	1,800,000	381,559	21.20
2006	8,000,000	652,521	8.16

So it has been easier to get tickets this time than Brazil and Germany but a lot harder than South Africa where lots of matches must have had very high availability. However, individual perceptions are going to be different depending on which tickets they went for. There may have been massive demand for cheaper tickets or for Russia tickets or for Final tickets. If lots of people tried for Russia, Brazil or Argentina team specific tickets they might have been very hard to get but individual match tickets before the draw might be easy.


----------



## kidrobot

Well, the above basically proves my point.
Better than in SA, worse than in Brazil, but not by some horrendous figures.
Which I can't call


> low, very low


----------



## TGrave

ElvisBC said:


> ticket demand for this world cup is low, very low!


Who told you this? CC-2017 had very good attendace, one of the best.

As for the WC-2018, at the moment, as the second stage of the ticket sales ("First Come First Served") goes, I cannot buy ANY individual tickets. At all. They all gone in a few hours after the sales start. All that remained are a few team specific ticket series for some teams from Africa ans Asia - most expensive of those.

And my lottery tickets request at the previous sales stage was unsuccessful too - and I didn not even try to buy tickets for high-demand matches like final or semi-finals.

So, it looks like ticket demand is very high already. Either the stadiums will be full enough or FIFA tickets sales system is very strange.


----------



## OnwardsAndUpwards

TGrave said:


> Who told you this? CC-2017 had very good attendace, one of the best.
> 
> As for the WC-2018, at the moment, as the second stage of the ticket sales ("First Come First Served") goes, I cannot buy ANY individual tickets. At all. They all gone in a few hours after the sales start. All that remained are a few team specific ticket series for some teams from Africa ans Asia - most expensive of those.
> 
> And my lottery tickets request at the previous sales stage was unsuccessful too - and I didn not even try to buy tickets for high-demand matches like final or semi-finals.
> 
> So, it looks like ticket demand is very high already. *Either the stadiums will be full enough or FIFA tickets sales system is very strange*.


Both. The stadiums will be mostly sold out. The only exceptions will be a few early matches between unattractive teams. The ticketing system is also strange and opaque. To an extent this is necessarily so. Sponsors and national football associations have the rights to more tickets than they need so lots of tickets are kept back for the latter stages. The different types of tickets (team and venue specific plus individual match) also causes confusion as some are easier to get than others.

Good luck getting tickets, you will be successful later on if you're determined/organised and flexible on the matches you want to attend. They haven't sold half of them yet.


----------



## Davidinho

Yet other interesting statistics in this article and this one

72% of tickets allocated for FIFA 2014 were bought by Brazilians, while only 57% of tickets allocated for FIFA 2018 are bought by Russians. That is quite logical, geography-wise Russia is closer to Europe and Asia. Plus, Brazil's population is twice as large as Russia's with comparable quality of life. Therefore, for international fan's it is harder to get tickets for FIFA 2018, as the demand is way bigger.


----------



## ElvisBC

Davidinho said:


> Yet other interesting statistics in this article and this one
> 
> 72% of tickets allocated for FIFA 2014 were bought by Brazilians, while only 57% of tickets allocated for FIFA 2018 are bought by Russians. That is quite logical, geography-wise Russia is closer to Europe and Asia. Plus, Brazil's population is twice as large as Russia's with comparable quality of life. Therefore, for international fan's it is harder to get tickets for FIFA 2018, as the demand is way bigger.


hey great! thanks to you we already have joke of the day, and it is only early morning! :colgate:

I love skyscrapercity! you can meet more clueless people here than at Herrods


----------



## pesto

ElvisBC said:


> hey great! thanks to you we already have joke of the day, and it is only early morning! :colgate:
> 
> I love skyscrapercity! you can meet more clueless people here than at Herrods


Is that the ladies' department of Harrods? :lol:


----------



## zZero

Putin checked out new doube-decker trains getting build for WC2018.


----------



## ElvisBC

this was great draw, will give us all big football nations in the second round. also, very important for the tournament, host nation playing one of the weakest teams in the opener and likely to start with three points! all worked well!

also, our small tour turned out very nice, we were lucky indeed! going to see luzhniki and got germany-mexico game in there, plus argentina-iceland in otkrytiye arena as a warmup! very happy now!


----------



## zZero

hngcm said:


> Well Mexico got a shitty draw...
> 
> Germany is the toughest World Cup team and Sweden knocked off the Netherlands and Italy...
> 
> But Mexico usually comes to play at World Cups and has a 6 cup streak of reaching the Second round (and then losing there...)


Shakespear Pub in Little Italy at dowmtown here we come. =)


----------



## zZero

Some journos and bloggers/fans took a long trian ride and visited 4 different stadiums in Russia. Trains look nicely decent, gotta say the least here. Beautiful ending.


----------



## Lucasfsolari




----------



## Raphael10000Kazan

*Most fans will come to the games of the 2018 World Cup in Kazan from Iran.*



















Most fans should come to Kazan to play the World Cup 2018 from Iran. This was stated by the chairman of the State Committee for Tourism of the Republic of Tatarstan Sergey Ivanov, TASS reports.

According to the available forecast, *from 5 to 7 thousand Iranians* and *from 3 to 5 thousand Spaniards* will have to come to the capital of Tatarstan.
Fans will also come from Australia and South Korea. The least expected fans from Colombia - because of the range and high cost of the flight, explained the speaker.

In addition, representatives of countries whose national teams did not make it to the World Cup, for example, the Austrians and Italians, can also come to Kazan, Ivanov added.

Games World Cup-2018 will be held from June 14 to July 15, 2018 in 11 cities of Russia. In Kazan games will be held France - Australia (June 16), Iran - Spain (June 20), Poland - Colombia (June 24), South Korea - Germany (June 27).

http://www.tatar-inform.ru/news/2017/12/22/589880/


----------



## Colonel Ned

The famous Moroccan producer *Red One* works with *Lady Gaga* for the *official song of the World Cup Russia 2018*

Apart other famous songs he has produced with many stars, Red One has made some very famous *football songs* :


shakira & Wyclef Jean "hips with bamboo lie" at FIFA 2006 world cup ceremony
"¡Hala Madrid y nada más!" 2014 (Decima), official anthem of Real Madrid
"Vamos Los Matadores de Tetuan", official anthem of Atletico Tetuan (Moroccan local Team)
"We Are One (Ola Ole)" for Pitbull and J.Lo at the 2014 WC (official song)
"Time Of Our Lives", for the African Cup of Nations 2015
"La Roja Baila" (Himno Oficial of the Selección Española) Euro 2016


----------



## xalexey

I thought it was an official song.


----------



## Colonel Ned

xalexey said:


> I thought it was an official song.


Nope 
Official song are not yet reveald (that song has no hits and not in english)

Now FIFA is receiving porpositions from producers, and Lady Gaga want's to make it this time with the famous producer Red One

must be patient few months


----------



## Wezza

Raphael10000Kazan said:


> *Most fans will come to the games of the 2018 World Cup in Kazan from Iran.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most fans should come to Kazan to play the World Cup 2018 from Iran. This was stated by the chairman of the State Committee for Tourism of the Republic of Tatarstan Sergey Ivanov, TASS reports.
> 
> According to the available forecast, *from 5 to 7 thousand Iranians* and *from 3 to 5 thousand Spaniards* will have to come to the capital of Tatarstan.
> Fans will also come from Australia and South Korea. The least expected fans from Colombia - because of the range and high cost of the flight, explained the speaker.
> 
> In addition, representatives of countries whose national teams did not make it to the World Cup, for example, the Austrians and Italians, can also come to Kazan, Ivanov added.
> 
> Games World Cup-2018 will be held from June 14 to July 15, 2018 in 11 cities of Russia. In Kazan games will be held France - Australia (June 16), Iran - Spain (June 20), Poland - Colombia (June 24), South Korea - Germany (June 27).
> 
> http://www.tatar-inform.ru/news/2017/12/22/589880/


I'll be based in Kazan during the World Cup. My wife is from there so we have family there. :cheers:


----------



## Atlixcáyotl34

Colonel Ned said:


> Nope
> Official song are not yet reveald (that song has no hits and not in english)
> 
> Now FIFA is receiving porpositions from producers, and Lady Gaga want's to make it this time with the famous producer Red One
> 
> must be patient few months


A sHAME... Polina Gagarina is a really good singer with educated voice and versatile... 

Russia have a lot of good singers and really are going to see/listen Gaga for the official song???? hno:


----------



## ElvisBC

FIFA goes where the biggest money is, they don't give a shit about how good performer really is!


----------



## Remiggio

I will just leave it here  Should help!


----------



## kuznetskiy

Remiggio said:


> I will just leave it here  Should help!


lots of irrelevant renderings/photos and misleading info/typos, to be honest


----------



## Ranma Saotome

Click to enlarge:



https://vk.com/worldstadiums


----------



## Lumbergo

Colonel Ned said:


> Nope
> Official song are not yet reveald (that song has no hits and not in english)
> 
> Now FIFA is receiving porpositions from producers, and Lady Gaga want's to make it this time with the famous producer Red One
> 
> must be patient few months


They should get ARKONA to perform. that would be epic.


----------



## Raphael10000Kazan

*Guests of the 2018 World Cup, who do not have enough seats in other cities, plan to shelter in Kazan.*

Guests of the first in the history of Russia home football World Cup, which will not be able to accommodate in other cities, will be located in Kazan. This was reported on Tuesday by the head of the department for placement in the organizing committee of the championship Oksana Tubman.

In some cities there is a big shortage of places, and now the question is solved that the guests who could not stay the night in other cities should be taken to Kazan where they can find a place to live," she said at a conference in the capital of Tatarstan, dedicated to safety during the championship.

More on TASS: http://tass.ru/sport/4934543


----------



## Raphael10000Kazan

*In the days of World Cup 2018, even foreigners will be able to pay for travel in Kazan's trams and trolleybuses.*

http://kazan.mk.ru/articles/2018/02...ankovskoy-kartoy-smogut-dazhe-inostrancy.html


*By the 2018 World Cup, all the turnstiles of the Kazan Metro are equipped with PayPass.*

http://www.tatar-inform.ru/news/2018/02/13/597578/


----------



## Raphael10000Kazan

*In Kazan, high-speed 5G Internet will be launched for the 2018 World Cup*










https://realnoevremya.ru/news/60095-v-kazani-zapustyat-skorostnoy-5g-internet-k-chm-2018


----------



## ElvisBC

Raphael10000Kazan said:


> *In the days of World Cup 2018, even foreigners will be able to pay for travel in Kazan's trams and trolleybuses.*
> 
> http://kazan.mk.ru/articles/2018/02...ankovskoy-kartoy-smogut-dazhe-inostrancy.html


you can't ride the bus in Kazan as a foreigner???? :nuts:

I would expect that in North Korea maybe, but nowhere else!


----------



## masala

ElvisBC said:


> you can't ride the bus in Kazan as a foreigner???? :nuts:
> 
> I would expect that in North Korea maybe, but nowhere else!


It says pubic transport now accept cards and this will be convenient for foreigners when visiting Kazan


----------



## ElvisBC

masala said:


> It says pubic transport now accept cards and this will be convenient for foreigners when visiting Kazan


thought so. it simply sounded insane!


----------



## Raphael10000Kazan

*In Kazan at the World Cup 2018 will come 20 thousand French fans.*










In Kazan, 20,000 French fans plan to attend World Cup football matches. This was during a meeting with the Deputy Mayor of the city Yevgenia Lodvigova, the French Ambassador to Russia Sylvie Bermann reported.

"There is a great desire on our part to develop relations. The Football Championship will definitely be an additional starting point in this direction. 20 thousand French fans are planning to come to Kazan, "the press service of the Kazan mayor's office is quoting. Bermann also stressed that Kazan for the French is a special city, which is filled with a rich culture, closely intertwined with the same Paris.

https://www.business-gazeta.ru/news/373219


----------



## Raphael10000Kazan

*To the World Cup 2018 in the stadiums are equipped with rooms for prayer.*

All the stadiums in Russia that host the 2018 World Cup matches are equipped with rooms for prayer. In the same place will leave firm prayer carpets. They will buy the Koran. In addition, they promise to create the iftar of the zone, and will also compile a printed and electronic directory of institutions that serves halal.

Finally, football players-
Muslims will participate in the celebration of Uraza Bairam in mosques in Russia. Arrangements were reached on Wednesday, February 28.

Recall Muslim fans will come to Russia during the holy month of Ramadan. Hence special measures.

https://kazanreporter.ru/news/24780_k_chm-2018_na_stadionah_oboruduyut_komnaty_dlya_namaza


----------



## Ranma Saotome

https://twitter.com/FIFAWorldCup


----------



## Spomasz

Guys from Moscow !  I need to rent apartment for one month in Russias's Capitol City, what is the best way to do so ? What do you recommend ? Maybe you have flat to share ?


----------



## Rusonaldo

I'm going with my friends for the World Cup to Russia. After the match in Moscow, we plan to take a train to Nizhny Novgorod. Later, we want to go to Kazan. How best to get from Nizhny Novgorod to Kazan? There is only one train and it goes around. Are there any buses on this route? Thank you


----------



## masala

Rusonaldo said:


> I'm going with my friends for the World Cup to Russia. After the match in Moscow, we plan to take a train to Nizhny Novgorod. Later, we want to go to Kazan. How best to get from Nizhny Novgorod to Kazan? There is only one train and it goes around. Are there any buses on this route? Thank you


Did you check free additional trains? https://tickets.transport2018.com/free-train/schedule


----------



## Rusonaldo

Yes, I checked the trains for fans. There is no train from Nizhny Novgorod to Kazan for fans. There is one normal train for everyone, leaving at 21 o'clock.


----------



## masala

Rusonaldo said:


> Yes, I checked the trains for fans. There is no train from Nizhny Novgorod to Kazan for fans. There is one normal train for everyone, leaving at 21 o'clock.


Go through Moscow then


----------



## RNeto

Rusonaldo said:


> Yes, I checked the trains for fans. There is no train from Nizhny Novgorod to Kazan for fans. There is one normal train for everyone, leaving at 21 o'clock.


FIFA has said it will provide more free trains in the coming weeks. Meanwhile, check out the Rome2Rio site for more options...


----------



## Raphael10000Kazan

Rusonaldo said:


> I'm going with my friends for the World Cup to Russia. After the match in Moscow, we plan to take a train to Nizhny Novgorod. Later, we want to go to Kazan. How best to get from Nizhny Novgorod to Kazan? There is only one train and it goes around. Are there any buses on this route? Thank you


The distance from Nizhny Novgorod to Kazan along the route is only 394 km. This distance can be reached by car in 7 hours. There are several ways to get to Kazan:

1) Through the site https://www.blablacar.ru you can find people who take fellow travelers for money.
From Nizhny Novogorod to Kazan through this site, you can drive for 500 rubles (7 euros) for each person.

2) Call a taxi Uber or Yandex. The cost for the whole car is 4500 rubles (64 euros).

3) From the bus station Shcherbinki https://goo.gl/maps/8kxiw5hoG2y to Kazan can be reached by bus. The ticket price for one person is 900 rubles (13 euros).
Phone of the bus station +7 (831) 469-01-74. Telephone of the carrier +7 (843) 277-81-69 or +79173975952

I live in Kazan. If you have questions write.


----------



## Vizemeister

Complete guide to all the stadiums by the Guardian: https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...the-complete-guide-to-all-the-stadiums-venues

Pretty good overview, though some photos need an update.


----------



## Midnight Sun

All the stadiums for WC2018 are comissioned


----------



## Vizemeister

FIFA 18 by EA Sports will receive a free World Cup update featuring all venues: https://www.easports.com/fifa/news/2018/fifa-18-world-cup-stadiums

This marks the first time a World Cup game is not released as a stand-alone however.


----------



## WC 2018

FIFA 18 WORLD CUP STADIUMS:

































































































https://www.easports.com/fifa/news/2018/fifa-18-world-cup-stadiums


----------



## xalexey

Portugal - Moscow region, Kratovo. The base of the UTC "Saturn".














































Argentina - Moscow region, Bronnitsy. The Training Center





































Belgium - Moscow region, Nakhabino. Moscow Country Club Nakhabino-1





































Brazil - Sochi, Swissotel Resort Sochi Kamelia























































England - St. Petersburg, pos. Repino. ForRestMix Club Sport & Relax





































Poland - Sochi. Hyatt Regency Sochi














































France - Moscow region, Istra. Hilton Garden Inn New Riga














































Peru - the suburbs. Sheraton Moscow Sheremetyevo





































Switzerland - Samara region. Tolyatti. Toliatti Resort





































Denmark - Anapa. Beton Brut Resort
































































Croatia - St. Petersburg. Forest Rhapsody Resort









































































Mexico - Novogorsk. Training base "Novogorsk-Dynamo"









































































Uruguay - Nizhny Novgorod. Sport center "Borsky"























































Sweden - Gelendzhik. Kempinski Grand Hotel Gelendzhik














































Egypt - the Terrible. Hotel Grozny City
































































Costa Rica - St. Petersburg. Hilton Saint Petersburg ExpoForum























































Germany - Moscow suburbs, Vatutinki. CSKA sports and training base















































Tunisia - Moscow suburbs, pos. May Day. Imperial Park Hotel & SPA























































Serbia - Svetlogorsk. Falke Resort
































































Panama - Saransk. "Olympic Sports Center"









































































South Korea - St. Petersburg. Hotel «New Peterhof»
































































Morocco - Voronezh Art Hotel























































Krasnodar
Academy of FC "Krasnodar"


















































































Kazan and Medvedkovo (Republic of Tatarstan) Ski Resort Hotel









































































St. Petersburg
Belmond Grand Hotel Europe
FC Zenit base









































































Iran - Moscow region, Bakovka. Lokomotiv Bakovka Training Center





































Australia - Kazan, the base of the hockey club "AK Bars"






































Nigeria
Essentuki (Stavropol Territory)
Sanatorium "Source"





































Iceland-
Gelendzhik (Krasnodar Territory)
Resort Center Nadezhda























































Kazan Base of FC "Rubin"














































Kaluga
SK Royal Hotel Kaluga


----------



## ElvisBC

where will the russian team be located? couldn't find anythinhg about it!


----------



## Spomasz

I have few questions about Fan ID.
Is it enough along with the passport to cross the border with a car? Would it be a problem? I am little bit affraid of stiuation like " no no, we dont know that document, it looks like fake. Go away or pay 100 $ if you want to enter our country ". 

Can fans do Fan ID in Russia without a ticket for a game? For example my friend want to buy a ticket near stadium before the game, but to enter the stadium he needs FanID. So he prefers to do FanID before he will pay 200$ for ticket thay may not be enough to pass stadium's gate.


----------



## masala

Spomasz said:


> Can fans do Fan ID in Russia without a ticket for a game? For example my friend want to buy a ticket near stadium before the game, but to enter the stadium he needs FanID. So he prefers to do FanID before he will pay 200$ for ticket thay may not be enough to pass stadium's gate.


Reselling tickets is forbidden. Besides, you can't apply for Fan ID without ticket purchased.


----------



## Spomasz

Lol- lets say I cant go to Russia and i have 5 tickets. Can't I just GIVE or RESELL those to my friends? Isn't it normal? 

Some guys few months ago wrote here that it is possible to make FanID in Russia, in some FanID centers.


----------



## Spomasz

Does somebody has plans of blocks (sectors) of WC stadiums ? I feel that some of them are changed for World Cup.


----------



## miguelon

pesto said:


> Interesting results. The US, with no team in the tournament and with soccer as the number 4 sport is bigger than Germany which is much, much closer.
> 
> But Peru having more than UK, France, Italy or Spain is a shocker to me. Not only does Peru have a much smaller population but it is much poorer and of course much farther.
> 
> That's more than China with 1.4B. :lol:


But we have to consider that a lot of the American citizens are actually dual nationals that go to support their "second" country, the bulk of the supporting Latin American countries (mainly Mexico).

So you can add a good amount of supporters for Mexico, Argentina, Brazil, etc..


----------



## xalexey

andretanure said:


> Where are all the europeans? It really weird to have 5 Latin American countries among the top 10, especially considering that a trip from South America to Russia is much more expansive and the purchasing power of the Latin American population is really lower when we compare to Europe.


This is the result of Western propaganda and incitement among the population. Western media distribute false information about "Putin's football fans," they intimidate people and broadcast a fake news.
In South America, people are not exposed to anti-Russian propaganda, and in the United States, people are less interested in politics and, especially, in Socker.


----------



## eclipsevl

Saransk, webcam timelapse


----------



## Nikica

Really, nobody I know said that they are not going because of Putin. 

They are not going because it is bloody expensive.


----------



## zZero~

Nikica said:


> Really, nobody I know said that they are not going because of Putin.
> 
> They are not going because it is bloody expensive.


Yeah, who cares about old Pu, the small group of politicians will be shaking hands and waving from their tiny segregated VVIP area, while everybody else - like us simple modest lads - will be having fun together in those big stadiums and cheering out loud on the streets. 

That's why strong dollar is a big help for those 80k Americans to come over without even having a "home" team.


----------



## Rusonaldo

Hey. 

Is it better to take cash to Russia and, for example, exchange it in a bank or is it better to take a credit card and withdraw money from an ATM? What card do you recommend for the phone? 

Thank you and see you in Russia in two weeks


----------



## Dstary

Rusonaldo said:


> Hey.
> 
> Is it better to take cash to Russia and, for example, exchange it in a bank or is it better to take a credit card and withdraw money from an ATM? What card do you recommend for the phone?
> 
> Thank you and see you in Russia in two weeks


Banks usually have better exchange rate. But card is also ok - POS terminals are everywhere in Russia. Regarding the SIM - you should choose tariff according to your needs (MTS, Beeline, Megaphon, Yota and Tele2 are the biggest providers and they have English web-sites). Please note that tariffs differ according to the region and in Russia we still have roaming inside the country.


----------



## Robertkc

Dstary said:


> Regarding the SIM - you should choose tariff according to your needs (MTS, Beeline, Megaphon, Yota and Tele2 are the biggest providers and they have English web-sites). Please note that tariffs differ according to the region and in Russia we still have roaming inside the country.


Good to know. I'll be travelling between 6 cities, starting with Kaliningrad - Nizhny - Moscow - Kazan - St. Petersburg and ending in Sochi. 

Is there any provider that can offer an option that I don't have to be on data roaming between these cities, even if it costs more up front?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Dstary

Robertkc said:


> Good to know. I'll be travelling between 6 cities, starting with Kaliningrad - Nizhny - Moscow - Kazan - St. Petersburg and ending in Sochi.
> 
> Is there any provider that can offer an option that I don't have to be on data roaming between these cities, even if it costs more up front?
> 
> Thanks in advance


You can try Tele2 - they have My Tele2 (мой Теле2) tariff with 8 gB of data, no roaming and it costs just 8 roubles per day (~12 cents). Other providers have similar offers, a bit more expensive, but MTS and Beeline have better coverage. If you need data SIM for your laptop, the best option is Yota modem (unlimited internet + USB modem for 2000-2800 roubles depending on the speed). 

If you're heading to Kaliningrad first, just go to any mobile network shop like Svyaznoy or Evroset and there you can buy it.


----------



## shprot88

Tele2 doesn't work in all regions. Tele2 doesn't work with old school phones, only with 3G smartphones. I recommend buying MTS or MegaPhone with a tariff without roaming. It will cost about 10-20 $


----------



## Cthulhu Fhtagn

Rusonaldo said:


> Hey.
> 
> Is it better to take cash to Russia and, for example, exchange it in a bank or is it better to take a credit card and withdraw money from an ATM?


It is better to take euros and change it at any currency exchange point


----------



## xalexey

^^
Cash must be exchanged only in banks. Each branch of any bank has a "currency exchange" service.
In private currency exchange offices, there are many nuances (a large commission, no guarantee, etc ...). It is better to exchange money in official commercial banks.
There is also no problem with paying with credit cards and using an ATM (in each ATM there is a function of choosing a language (English / Russian) .I see no reason to carry a lot of cash with me.


----------



## Midnight Sun

xalexey said:


> In private currency exchange offices, there are many nuances (a large commission, no guarantee, etc ...). It is better to exchange money in official commercial banks.


There are no private exchange offices left. They all belong to banks.


----------



## Spomasz

ledeled said:


> Check numbers before speaking:
> 
> Top 11 (Russia + 10) countries whose citizens bought tickets (as of the end of April 2018):
> 
> Russia 796,875
> USA 80,161
> Brazil 65,863
> Colombia 60,199
> Germany 55,136
> Mexico 51,736
> Argentina 44,882
> Peru 38,544
> China 36,841
> Australia 34,628
> England 30,711


Do you have any updates or continuation of this leaderboard ?


----------



## cmc

*20 years
2 weeks
2018...​*


----------



## masala

Strange... I didn't hear for this tournament complains for construction delays, organizational problems, corruption, boycott voices are not very loud (considering current political climate).
The good and unique thing in this event is that no visa required for ticket holders and free trains and transportation during match days.


----------



## WC 2018




----------



## shprot88

^^
Dragons? Pyramids? No bears? :lol:
This clip is more suitable for the WC in China

















Kremlin is the New-Vatican now


----------



## xalexey




----------



## WC 2018




----------



## xalexey




----------



## blackfire1624

I'm so hype for the world Cup!


----------



## TGrave

OnwardsAndUpwards said:


> The St Petersburg fan zone looks fantastic. Surely the capacities in Moscow and St Petersburg are a bit low for the two largest and most popular cities?


Fan zone in St. Petersburg is really small. 15 000 is a stretched number, I doubt it will have this capacity. And while FIFA picture with the fan zone looks good, the location is really not the best in my opinion. Konyushennaya square is narrow and is not large at all, using adjacent streets may be problematic too - there are river, channel and bridges nearby.


----------



## Aokromes




----------



## zZero~

360°video - rotate your device or click&drag your mouse/finger.


----------



## gabriel campos

2014 vs 2018



In The End said:


> Como surgiu aqui a discussão de se a Copa da Rússia teria melhores estádios do que a Copa no Brasil eu resolvi montar um duelo, fazendo um comparativo entre estádios com importâncias e tamanhos semelhantes entre uma Copa e outra:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> *Eaí como fica o placar de vcs?*


----------



## xalexey

...


----------



## afonso_bh

Like I've said in the brazilian thread, they are very similar, but I still give a little edge to Brazil's stadiums. 

Russia did a terrific job and I'm looking forward to the Cup.


----------



## Sochifan

2018 > 2014 Much uniqueness, more color, more advanced lcd lighting, more innovation.


----------



## xalexey




----------



## shprot88

*07.06.2018*

2 403 116

Russia 871 797
USA 88 825
Brazil 72 512
Colombia 65 234
Germany 62 541
Mexico 60 302
Argentina 54 031
Peru 43 583
China 40 251
Australia 36 359
England 32 362


----------



## Spomasz

Do you heve the rest of the numbers?


----------



## xalexey




----------



## Ranma Saotome

June 7

Moscow getting ready. Click to enlarge:









https://twitter.com/fifaworldcup_ru


----------



## shprot88




----------



## ultEmate

gabriel campos said:


> 2014 vs 2018


There are no comparable stadiums to St. Petersburg in Brasil. You can argue they didn't need a roof like that, but still. Also Luzhniki has pretty much perfect layout for football. Much better than Maracana. And even though you can find similar quality in other 2014's stadiums, Luzhniki is much bigger. But anyway, Krasnodar Stadium > all.


----------



## xalexey




----------



## WC 2018

https://www.google.ru/maps/place/АР...0a5b80d26eee454!8m2!3d55.7517939!4d37.5853162


----------



## Antioch

Are there any ideas what to do with venues after the tournament? Will they be used by some local clubs/ Russian national team?


----------



## WC 2018

They will be already used in upcoming 2018/2019 season.

*Premier League (6):* Saint Petersburg, Moscow (Spartak), Samara, Kazan, Rostov-on-Don, Yekaterinburg

+ bonus: Krasnodar, Moscow (CSKA), Moscow (Dynamo)

*1st Division (FNL) (5):* Sochi, Volgograd, Nizhny Novgorod, Saransk, Kaliningrad

Moscow (Luzhniki) will host Russian Cup finals and Russian national team games.


----------



## xalexey

Probably the most worry is Sochi.
However, the successful location of the stadium in the southern resort, on the seashore, away from the massive residential development (in the Olympic Park) - makes it possible to hold large festivals, concerts, grandiose commercial shows, etc ...


----------



## Antioch

^^ Thanks for that info. It would be shame if such beautiful stadiums fell into disrepair like they do in Brasil.


----------



## zZero~

The most worry is Saransk arena. The rest of arenas will be definitely doing just fine.


----------



## Raphael10000Kazan

By the way, who wants to rent an apartment in Kazan, you can write to my personal page or call +79600662411. I have an excellent apartment with a large bed, kitchen and bathroom. The apartment is next to the Kazan Arena.


----------



## Rufiya

Do not rent apartments from residents of cities. It will cost you very much. There are many inexpensive hotels in Kazan.


----------



## hugodiekonig

I wish I was there have fun!


----------



## moosefoot

master_klon said:


> Sorry, but I don't think anyone gives a shit.



Yeah, it seems odd for somebody to show up from out of nowhere with some 6-7 year old photos of some shoddy insulation job or something (I'm not even sure what I'm supposed to be looking for there, coconut husk insulation and some regular sealant, or what is it?) 

Seems pretty irrelevant too, considering that the stadium has been up and running since 2013 and has so far hosted:


2013 Summer Universiade track and field sports, plus the big opening/closing ceremonies
2015 FINA World Championships
The 2017 Confederation Cup (four matches)
Countless regular season football matches (FC Rubin Kazan)
Several big live events (concerts etc)
...and all of that has worked out just fine. Reading reviews from international visitors over these years, everyone seems to agree it's a good, modern stadium. So, meh.

Plus, you can't go wrong with that gigantic, awesome LED screen wrapped around the exterior. Largest in Europe, they say.


----------



## amydemp616

Konig said:


> Russian TV about host cities
> 
> About Rostov-on-Don
> 
> 
> "World Cup on the Volga" (about Samara)
> 
> 
> "Messi in Yarik" (about Yaroslavl)
> 
> 
> I believe Match TV Russia will be streaming the game officially but I'm not sure.


----------



## Mwifwa

gabriel campos said:


> 2014 vs 2018


Very Amaizing...:banana::banana:


----------



## WC 2018

> *25,000 people visit Moscow’s FIFA Fan Fest and kick off festival of football in Russia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the local organisers, around 25,000 people visited Moscow’s FIFA Fan Fest™ on its opening day (10.06), when fans were thrilled by the vibrant music line-up and the presence of French FIFA World Cup™ champion Marcel Desailly and Russia’s all-time top scorer Aleksandr Kerzhakov. The FIFA Fan Fest Ambassadors took to the stage to greet the crowd together with Moscow’s Head of Sports Department and Tourism Nikolay Gulyaev and the 2018 FIFA World Cup Official Mascot Zabivaka. They were joined by none other than the embodiment of the dream of the 32 teams competing in the tournament from 14 June: the FIFA World Cup Winner's Trophy.
> 
> “It’s amazing to see so many people here today, having fun and celebrating the World Cup in such a nice venue for free,” said Desailly. “The excitement is already immense and will only increase over the next few days ahead of the Opening Match. Having seen this, however, we can already say that Russia has got off on the right foot.”
> 
> “I am very proud that our country will host the 2018 FIFA World Cup,” added Kerzhakov when leaving the stage yesterday. “Now, with just four days to go, you can already feel the football atmosphere, and today's event demonstrated our fans’ tremendous interest in the tournament once more. I am sure the stadiums will be full and Russians will celebrate at the FIFA Fan Fests with fans from all over the world.”
> 
> The opening day of Moscow's FIFA Fan Fest featured over 20 well known live music acts, a foretaste of the exciting entertainment programmes planned for all FIFA Fan Fests. Moscow and the other 10 venues will now open on 14 June for the match between Russia and Saudi Arabia and will host fans free of charge on matchdays throughout the tournament.]


https://www.fifa.com/worldcup/news/...an-fest-and-kick-off-festival-of-football-in-


----------



## WC 2018




----------



## shprot88

Moscow, 3 days before start


----------



## Spomasz

Who will show all the games of WC in Russian TV ? I know that Math TV will not show all of the games, so which broadcaster will show the rest?


----------



## WC 2018

MatchTV and First Channel will show matches on TV.

First Channel will show all matches online (https://www.1tv.ru/sport/fifaworldcup , also in mobile app, 4K on Smart TV)

Match TV will also show all matches online (https://matchtv.ru/live , with selection of cameras) 

Group stage TV schedule:


----------



## WC 2018

> *Classical music stars to perform on Red Square before 2018 FIFA World Cup*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On June 13, the Moscow Red Square will host a gala performance by classical music stars dedicated to the 2018 FIFA World Cup Russia™. They will include Denis Matsuev, Anna Netrebko, Plácido Domingo, Juan Diego Flórez, Yusif Eyvazov, Ildar Abdrazakov, Aida Garifullina and Albina Shagimuratova. Their performances will be backed by the Mariinsky Theatre Symphony Orchestra conducted by Valery Gergiev. The concert starts at 8 p.m.
> 
> This evening performance will maintain the tradition of opening sports events with performances by renowned opera singers the way it was done by Montserrat Caballé, Plácido Domingo and José Carreras at the Olympics in Barcelona and Luciano Pavarotti at the Winter Olympics in Turin.
> 
> ‘Opening the largest sports events with notable gala performances by renowned musicians is a well-established tradition’, said the concert organiser Denis Matsuev. ‘Big championships are, more often than not, opened by famous opera singers, because music is a universal code that people around the world can understand. Montserrat Caballé and Freddie Mercury, Plácido Domingo and José Carreras, who opened the Olympics in Barcelona, set a high standard of performance, which was supported several years later by Luciano Pavarotti, who made the aria Nessun Dorma an international hit with his performance at the Winter Olympics in Turin. The famous trio, the Three Tenors, including Luciano Pavarotti, Plácido Domingo and José Carreras, first performed before the beginning of the 1990 FIFA World Cup in Italy.’


http://welcome2018.com/en/journal/m...stupyat-na-krasnoy-ploshchadi-pered-chm-2018/


----------



## zZero~

Spomasz said:


> Who will show all the games of WC in Russian TV ? I know that Math TV will not show all of the games, so which broadcaster will show the rest?


You probably will need a fast VPN to view Russian TV online, if you are outside of Russia. As they usually geoblock it due to commercial and advertisements owners' rights. It's not too hard to find a good VPN with a fast speed for mimicking Russian IP. If the speed will be too low, try to find better VPN or opt out for paid version. Or perhaps Russian websites will be streaming it worldwide without geolocation limitations. Which I personally doubt, because FIFA won't simply allow them on copyrights grounds. 

But if you want to watch few games by other teams while you are in Russia following your team as a fan, any (decent) hotel Wi-Fi or public Wi-Fi on your laptop or smart device in Russia will give you fast speed access to online Russian TV. I suggest you to go to any decent bar or lounge in the city you currently hanging out in search of a good international companionship. Ask your hotel front desk for suggestions and use only official taxi services (available via mobile apps - just like Uber, Russia have a lot of those today, competition driving taxi fare prices down a lot. So taxi is super cheap in Russia.) Beware of random unofficial taxis which might try to overcharge you. Talk price upfront. 

All host cities have nice small touristy areas. Usually all nice big international hotels have some kind of lounges or bars inside. They definitely will be having few TVs with football. Pick any bar, lounge or restaurant. The closer to the center of the city and main touristy streets the better. Anything outside of Moscow or St Pete is dirt cheap (relatively). St Pete is pricey. Moscow is expensive. Always were. But it's a bit better and more affordable nowdays with a weak ruble and strong euro. But once again, check the price upfront. Language barrier might be a bit of a challenge at times. Be a smart tourist, plan and do your research upfront.


----------



## Raphael10000Kazan

*Colombia national football team flew to Kazan at the 2018 World Cup.*










Wards Jose Pekerman will live in the resort skiing sports and recreation complex "Kazan", and train at the stadium "Sviyaga"
KAZAN, June 12. / TASS /. 

Footballers, coaching staff and the administration of the Colombian national team flew to Kazan for the World Cup.
Wards Jose Pekerman will live in the ski resort sports and recreation complex "Kazan", and train at the stadium "Sviyaga", which is located in the village Medvedkovo. The Colombians will hold an open training session on June 14 at Sviyaga. As part of the Colombian national team at the tournament came, in particular,
the best scorer in the history of the team Radamel Falcao, as well as Hames Rodriguez, who became six goals with the best scorer of the world championship in 2014. Before the departure of the Colombians suffered a loss in the face of the defender Frank Fabre, who injured his knee, Farid Diaz arrived in Russia instead.
In the qualifying tournament, the Colombians took the fourth place in the South American zone. In 18 games Pekerman's team scored 27 points, having won seven wins, having suffered five defeats and having played six games in a draw. In the only match before the World Cup friendly match, the Colombians tied (0: 0) with the rival of the Russian national team in Group A - the Egyptian team.
The highest achievement of the team at the world championships is reaching the quarter finals in 2014, where it lost to the Brazilians. Prior to this, the Colombians only once went into the playoffs - in 1990, the whole team took part in five world championships. Also in the asset team of Columbia, the victory in the America's Cup (2001), once the team was the second in the tournament,
four times - the third.

In the updated rating of the International Football Federation, published on June 7, Colombia takes 16th place. At the upcoming World Championship, Colombians in Group H will play against the teams of Japan (June 19, Saransk), Poland (June 24, Kazan) and Senegal (June 28, Samara).


https://worldcup2018.tass.ru/articles/5285727


----------



## ogonek




----------



## xalexey




----------



## PEiloveyou

Congrats Russia.


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

*2018 FIFA World Cup*

*Match 1. June 14, 2018. Group A. Moscow, Russia. Russia - Saudi Arabia.*

*All previous matches:* Russia - Saudi Arabia +0=0-1 (goal difference: 2-4).

*Previous competitive matches:* none.










Link


----------



## Ranma Saotome

June 14

Luzhniki Stadium for Russia - Saudi Arabia. Click to enlarge:


https://pt.foursquare.com/v/%d1%81%d1%82%d0%b0%d0%b4%d0%b8%d0%be%d0%bd-%d0%bb%d1%83%d0%b6%d0%bd%d0%b8%d0%ba%d0%b8--luzhniki-stadium/4bb733c646d4a593732cc7c0?openPhotoId=5b228b058a6f17002c0cd218


https://pt.foursquare.com/v/%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%B4%D0%B8%D0%BE%D0%BD-%D0%BB%D1%83%D0%B6%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BA%D0%B8--luzhniki-stadium/4bb733c646d4a593732cc7c0?openPhotoId=5b2281c3f1936e002c01bd59


https://pt.foursquare.com/v/%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%B4%D0%B8%D0%BE%D0%BD-%D0%BB%D1%83%D0%B6%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BA%D0%B8--luzhniki-stadium/4bb733c646d4a593732cc7c0?openPhotoId=5b2281c3364d970039068633


https://pt.foursquare.com/v/%d1%81%d1%82%d0%b0%d0%b4%d0%b8%d0%be%d0%bd-%d0%bb%d1%83%d0%b6%d0%bd%d0%b8%d0%ba%d0%b8--luzhniki-stadium/4bb733c646d4a593732cc7c0?openPhotoId=5b2293c00d173f002c13c755


https://pt.foursquare.com/v/%d1%81%d1%82%d0%b0%d0%b4%d0%b8%d0%be%d0%bd-%d0%bb%d1%83%d0%b6%d0%bd%d0%b8%d0%ba%d0%b8--luzhniki-stadium/4bb733c646d4a593732cc7c0?openPhotoId=5b22a2dc178a2a0039321525


https://pt.foursquare.com/v/%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%B4%D0%B8%D0%BE%D0%BD-%D0%BB%D1%83%D0%B6%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BA%D0%B8--luzhniki-stadium/4bb733c646d4a593732cc7c0?openPhotoId=5b2281afda7080002db3130f


----------



## hugodiekonig

More:https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...&set=a.608143955868122.153058.606721589343692


----------



## ogonek

Attendance 78,011


----------



## GEwinnen

Wow, perfect start for the host nation, congratulations! :rock:


----------



## xalexey

Robbie Williams showed "F%ck" on the air at the opening ceremony.


----------



## Vizemeister

FIFA corrected the star in the intro trailer:


----------



## PEiloveyou

Beautiful anthem.


----------



## parcdesprinces

​


xalexey said:


> Robbie Williams showed "F%ck" on the air at the opening ceremony.




Oh...well...opcorn:




parcdesprinces said:


> Vladou ! Vladou !! Vladou !!! :drool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Robbie & Russia* forever!


----------



## GEwinnen

xalexey said:


> Robbie Williams showed "F%ck" on the air at the opening ceremony.


It was a greeting home to England. There Robbie had been severely criticized for his appearance in Moscow. He even waived a payment, don't be stupid, England!!!


----------



## Ranma Saotome

June 14

Opening ceremony. Click to enlarge:





















https://www.lapatilla.com/2018/06/14/en-vivo-comienza-la-inauguracion-del-mundial-de-futbol-rusia-2018-fotos/
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/world-cup/2018/06/14/world-cup-2018-opening-ceremony-pictures/soccer-football-world-cup-group-russia-vs-saudi-arabia/
https://www.fifa.com/worldcup/matches/match/300331503/#match-photos
https://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/match-reports/russia-saudi-arabia-world-cup-12552853


----------



## Raphael10000Kazan

*The French soccer team flew to Kazan.*

The French national football team arrived in Kazan. The plane with the athletes on board landed at the international airport "Kazan" at 19.20 Moscow time.










June 16, the French will play a group match with the Australian team, which arrived in Tatarstan on June 10.















https://www.tatar-inform.ru/news/2018/06/14/615386/


----------



## shprot88

Live broadcast in Moscow Metro


----------



## Vizemeister

The opening show was boring, and I have no idea who thought it best to have four 90s songs by Robbie Williams starting of this World Cup. I still have no clue what Ronaldo's job was. And the atmosphere during the match was very dull on TV.


----------



## ogonek

фото ру


----------



## Ranma Saotome

June 15

Yekaterinburg Arena for Egypt - Uruguay:










https://www.instagram.com/p/BkC2EpQHAIi/


----------



## Raphael10000Kazan

*The Iranians will begin to arrive massively from June 18 and will stay for a long time, said the president of the Association of Kazan and Tatarstan hotels.*

(Kazan, June 15, "Tatar-inform", Nadezhda Gordeeva). Among the fans who come to Kazan, the most active are the Iranians. Much of the expense of Iranian fans is increasing the load of hotels in the capital of Tatarstan.
This was stated at a press conference in the city's press center by the president of the Association of Kazan and Tatarstan hotels Gulnara Safina.

According to the speaker, hotel reservations for the month (from June 14 to July 15) rose from 61 to 65 percent. "We have to book for the matches of the eighth and one-fourth finals.
The lowest load is still observed for one eighth finals, apparently, because it is not known who will play. Fans are actively booking from Iran, Russia and Germany, "she said.

Loading hotels for the first match in Kazan between the teams of France and Australia is slightly above 82 percent.
"French and Australian fans come, there are not so many of them, mostly ours. 84 percent of occupancy will be for the match between Germany and South Korea on June 27. There are fans from these countries. Loading above 90 percent is planned during the match 1/4 finals on July 6. Many Brazilian fans come. But the Iranian fans are the most active,
they come in large groups. There are a lot of them in all hotels. 93 per cent for the Poland-Colombia match on 24 June. 98-99 percent, when Spain and Iran play on June 20, "Safina said.

There is good loading in all categories of hotels, including in hostels. "If you compare with the other 11 cities, the organizers of the championship,
then the Moscow region, Yekaterinburg, Sochi and especially St. Petersburg lost a lot in downloading. In St. Petersburg at this time the tourist season due to white nights, when the prices are high. They suffered in terms of what the load is, but it is much less than if there were tourists, not fans. To some extent Yekaterinburg suffered.
We very much won. According to forecasts, the result should be high, because the download is wonderful, "the speaker stated.

Speaking about the most active fans, she stressed that the Iranians will begin to arrive in large numbers in Kazan from June 18. "They arrive in advance, on June 17 and 18 there is a loading at the expense of the Iranian fans.
And they live with us for a long time. Loading in the period of one eighth and one fourth of the finals - at the expense of these fans, "- concluded Safina.

https://www.tatar-inform.ru/news/2018/06/15/615452/


----------



## Ranma Saotome

June 15

Krestovsky Stadium for Morocco - Iran:










https://twitter.com/loicbriley


----------



## ogonek

The vuvuzela is making a comeback:lol:


----------



## Brunarino

Vizemeister said:


> The opening show was boring, and I have no idea who thought it best to have four 90s songs by Robbie Williams starting of this World Cup.


because the 90s was the last time of good mainstream pop music


ogonek said:


> The vuvuzela is making a comeback:lol:


vuvuzelas should be compulsory in World Cups, Olympic Games and Intercontinental Cup


----------



## WC 2018




----------



## ogonek

MORIRN-Attendance 62,548


----------



## Ranma Saotome

ogonek said:


> The vuvuzela is making a comeback:lol:



:lol:


----------



## Dopersky

Good WC so far kay:


----------



## Ranma Saotome

June 15

Fisht Olympic Stadium for Portugal - Spain:










https://www.instagram.com/p/BkDfbIflLQ9/


----------



## WC 2018




----------



## GunnerJacket

Brunarino said:


> vuvuzelas should be compulsory in World Cups, Olympic Games and Intercontinental Cup


I'll be championing legislation that for the 2026 Cup anyone caught with a vuvuzela can be legally restrained while the devices are shoved up their backsides by orangutans. 

In al seriousness those stupid horns are a pox on the game.


----------



## GEwinnen

Wow, what a match:nuts::nuts::nuts:
CRISTIANO RONALDO = golden boot!!


----------



## ogonek

CRISTIANO RONALDO 3 x 3 SPAIN))


----------



## PEiloveyou

CR7!!!!!!!!


----------



## hugodiekonig

Amazing Game Spain and Portugal! But Ronaldo is the star of the night! Hattrick!!

The most beautiful stadium for me: Fisht Stadium at Sochi Olympic Park











Source: https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...1589343692&set=pcb.2273018772713957&source=49


----------



## hugodiekonig

PEiloveyou said:


> CR7!!!!!!!!


The greatest asset of Seleçoes and the biggest threat to opposing teams


----------



## nandoer

Today's game was really exciting. Cr7 was on point and Spain showed us they're a top contender despite the result. The best thing is that the group leader will be decided by goal average... which means = great features. 

Btw. My heart's still bleeding for Morocco.


----------



## Spomasz

Why attendance on URU- EGY in Yekaterinburg was so low? I mean... come on, its world cup and the crowd was under 70% of capacity... 15 000 seats empty. Come on...


----------



## ogonek

PorSpa Attendance 43,866


----------



## ogonek

Spomasz said:


> Why attendance on URU- EGY in Yekaterinburg was so low? I mean... come on, its world cup and the crowd was under 70% of capacity... *15 000 seats empty* Come on...


Why not 100,000?:nuts:

Attendance 27,015(33,061)


----------



## Ranma Saotome

nandoer said:


> Today's game was really exciting. Cr7 was on point and Spain showed us they're a top contender despite the result. The best thing is that the group leader will be decided by goal average... which means = great features.
> 
> Btw. My heart's still bleeding for Morocco.


We are going to have a lot of goals in the next Group A and B matches :cheers::banana:


----------



## Spomasz

ogonek said:


> Why not 100,000?:nuts:
> 
> Attendance 27,015(33,061)


Sorry ! My mistake. It is still 6 000 empty places. Not so decent since it is World Cup.


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

Spomasz said:


> Sorry ! My mistake. It is still 6 000 empty places. Not so decent since it is World Cup.


The majority of empty places were at low rows (that's why it was very visible during TV broadcasting). These places were supposed for sponsors and other official persons. It seems that tickets were sold but officials decided not to travel at Yekaterinburg due to relatively far geographic location of city and because the status of match was not too high. After that, the tickets appeared on free sale a few hours before the start of match, but its price was too high for ordinary fans and it were not sold.

Anyway, attendances at other cities was close to sold-out (even at two largest stadium in Moscow and St. Petersburg). So, this problem is not so systematic as you want to see it.


----------



## Ranma Saotome

June 19

Polish fans in Moscow:




























https://twitter.com/IndyFootball


----------



## Ranma Saotome

Attendance for Colombia - Japan: 40,842.


----------



## Dopersky

Amazing Japan! 2-1


----------



## Ranma Saotome

^^
Impressive performance by them


----------



## Ranma Saotome

June 19

Otkritie Arena for Poland - Senegal:









https://pt.foursquare.com/v/%D0%BE%D1%82%D0%BA%D1%80%D1%8B%D1%82%D0%B8%D0%B5-%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B0--otkritie-arena/4da27c48b1c93704092de6a1?openPhotoId=5b291b1ee4c459002caf6fff









https://twitter.com/DavidSakata


----------



## Dopersky

Senegal is winning so far, so in that group I see Senegal and Japan qualified.


----------



## Ranma Saotome

Attendance for Poland - Senegal: 44,190.


----------



## ogonek

https://twitter.com/fifaworldcup_ru/status/1009105424187084800?s=19


----------



## GEwinnen

All teams have a game now, who do you think will make it to the final?
I'm betting on Portugal and Spain at this point.


----------



## Ranma Saotome

June 19

Krestovsky Stadium for Russia - Egypt:










https://twitter.com/johncadigan


----------



## Robertkc

Two questions for those in Russia:
1) Is there mobile phone shop where I can get a sim card at Moscow DME airport?

2) Are the stadiums checking the names on FanIDs being against those on the tickets themselves? Is there an active "black" market for buying/selling tickets there?


----------



## Midnight Sun

Robertkc said:


> Two questions for those in Russia:
> 1) Is there mobile phone shop where I can get a sim card at Moscow DME airport?


http://www.dme.ru/en/passengers/welcome/shop/mobile/


----------



## Dopersky

GEwinnen said:


> All teams have a game now, who do you think will make it to the final?
> I'm betting on Portugal and Spain at this point.


Either one of them vs Mexico, France or England.


----------



## Spomasz

Robertkc said:


> Two questions for those in Russia:
> 1) Is there mobile phone shop where I can get a sim card at Moscow DME airport?
> 
> 2) Are the stadiums checking the names on FanIDs being against those on the tickets themselves? Is there an active "black" market for buying/selling tickets there?


1- better to buy it in the city. In DME it's price is three times higher (1500rbl) than in Moscow. 

2- yes, there is no problem with black market beside prices  On each stadium you have to enter the throgh 2 gates. One is i with FanId and ticket (security seeing the photo, so no chance to enter for wrong ID and fake ticket). On the second there is just ticket checking, more correctly- the chip inside. There is no check of the name on FanID and ticket, so you can easily enter for someone's other ticket. 

The other thing is, if they will check someday the accordance with the ticket name and FanId name, and after World Cup inform someone... ? I dont know, but first gate is more for Russia Federation, to check FanID and if the ticket isn't fake. Still, the data from FanID and ticket at the individual enter is taken so the system know that fan XXX YYY enter the stadium for the ticket holder XXX YYY (or another name, if you will buy it somewhere else). But like i wrote- on that gate they have just picture of FanID holder on the screen, no other data.

The prcie is radiculous- for most of the games you can buy ticket on FIFA.com or for similar price near stadium, but if it is sold out, then near the stadium price could be... well, I have seen Mexicans and Argentinians buying tickets for 800- 1200 usd... For regular group stage game.


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

GEwinnen said:


> All teams have a game now, who do you think will make it to the final?
> I'm betting on Portugal and Spain at this point.


It's too silly to make any global predictions after first game, because top teams should to reach own best play at playoffs, not at group round. Just remember 2010 World Cup (Spain vs Switzerland 0-1) or 2016 Euro (Portugal - 3 draws in 3 group matches). By the contrast, I can recollect 2006 World Cup (Argentina vs Serbia and Montenegro 6-0) or 2014 World Cup (Netherlands vs Spain 5-1).


----------



## Ranma Saotome

Attendance for Russia - Egypt: 64,468.


----------



## hugodiekonig

Congratulations Russia for the big win! Very high chance of getting through the Round of 16...


----------



## WC 2018




----------



## TGrave

Robertkc said:


> 2) Are the stadiums checking the names on FanIDs being against those on the tickets themselves? Is there an active "black" market for buying/selling tickets there?


Names on the tickets do not matter - there are tickets without names (i.e. given out to sponsors), they never check names on tickets at the stadiums. The only thing they want from the ticket is to be a valid one for the current match. 

But they do check Fan IDs - usually they look at photos, but sometimes your name can be checked too. But - you can get a valid Fan ID having a valid ticket, so no problem here. Just visit a ticket center with your ticket and your passport.


----------



## Ranma Saotome

June 20

Luzhniki Stadium for Portugal - Morocco:









https://pt.foursquare.com/v/%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%B4%D0%B8%D0%BE%D0%BD-%D0%BB%D1%83%D0%B6%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BA%D0%B8--luzhniki-stadium/4bb733c646d4a593732cc7c0?openPhotoId=5b2a421215173e002c5e628b









https://twitter.com/Marcelo_Hazan


----------



## Ranma Saotome

Attendance for England - Panama: 43,319.


----------



## Dopersky

I must to admit that Russia 2018 is far superior than Brazil 2014 in organization and stadiums.


----------



## Ranma Saotome

June 24

Yekaterinburg Arena for Japan - Senegal:










https://pt.foursquare.com/v/%D0%B5%D0%BA%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%B1%D1%83%D1%80%D0%B3-%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B0/4dd3b0731f6e5374d6decb65?openPhotoId=5b2fb1981acf11002c599185


----------



## Dopersky

I love that stadium, the sighting of the rest of the city is amazing.


----------



## tomek1187

I have to say that by surprise, for me it's the best world cup so far and I want to stay like this. It's near perfect organisation, atmoshpere and stadiums!


----------



## Ranma Saotome

June 24

Kazan Arena for Poland - Colombia:










https://twitter.com/erickEolson


----------



## Vizemeister

Dopersky said:


> I love that stadium, the sighting of the rest of the city is amazing.



Agree. When I first saw pictures of it with the silly temp stands I made fun of it. However now I got the full picture. I advise everyone to look through the first pages of the Yekaterinburg arena thread. After the tournament it will look even more beautiful with the enclosed exterior and the beautiful preserved facade.


----------



## Ranma Saotome

32 matches and no 0 - 0 for while. It's a record in the World Cup's history.


----------



## Xanderyl




----------



## Dopersky

Poland, very weak team hno:


----------



## Ranma Saotome

Attendances on Group H matches:

Japan - Senegal: 32,572;
Poland - Colombia: 42,873.


----------



## Xanderyl




----------



## ultEmate

Gotta say I am really impressed by the amount of Latino American fans. Peru, Colombia, Panama and so on. So many of them. They are loud, colorful. They've traveled half the world and they always outnumber European fans. Good job.


----------



## the Ludovico center

ultEmate said:


> Gotta say I am really impressed by the amount of Latino American fans. Peru, Colombia, Panama and so on. So many of them. They are loud, colorful. They've traveled half the world and they always outnumber European fans. Good job.


Yea I was thinking the same thing.

The Belgians for example were far outnumbered in their clash against Panama - I mean Hello? That's a tiny country less than half the pop. of Belgium. If it had been Mexico I would have excused that as, OK the distance from home may be long but at least there are enough Mexicans even outside Mexico to make up the numbers. But Panama? They were crazy dominating the stands - and so were all the other Latino Ams.

Maybe this is due to the other countries' fans being under-represented? I mean in less numbers than they'd normally go perhaps? This because of the recent anti-Russia media atmosphere in the West (Western sports media here has been inserting politics into the sport in ways they never did in the past -- hammering on completely trumped up nonsense about how this World Cup is gonna be the worst ever in hooliganism and how for example the Eastern Euro thugs are gonna have a "revenge war" on the streets with the Russians and the other (Western) hooligans will join the hoopla and so on and so forth... pure nonsensical conjecture. This may have made some fans hesitant to make the trip.


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

the Ludovico center said:


> Yea I was thinking the same thing.
> 
> The Belgians for example were far outnumbered in their clash against Panama - I mean Hello? That's a tiny country less than half the pop. of Belgium. If it had been Mexico I would have excused that as, OK the distance from home may be long but at least there are enough Mexicans even outside Mexico to make up the numbers. But Panama? They were crazy dominating the stands - and so were all the other Latino Ams.


Well, I sure we all know real reasons for the absence of large numbers of European fans who are tended to blindly believe their mass-media and state-run large-scale propaganda organized by their governments. Even after 8 years, they still feel the pain in @ss because World Cup is not held in England. Today they trying to find some problems in Russia in order to exaggerate it with the help of paid journalists (like biased and unproved accussitions for alleged doping in Russian football). But, honestly, I personally prefer to have fun together with Latin American fans than with gloomy and eternally dissatisfied English, Polish or German people.


----------



## Spomasz

So I am back home. Well, I have spent 11 just beautiful days in Moscow. Five games- 3 in Luzhniki, 2 in Spartak. The city is very modern, great for living. So big. The only cone is price. Starting from grocery and ending on hotels. But the organization and management for World Cup is so far I think the best. I was In Germany in '06 and the only thing better was highways, so you could easily travel by car. 
The Russians, and wole foreign fans were just great! Screw all those who listen to European propaganda and didn't come to Russia. Why milions of fans come there without a problem, but Europeans stayed at home? Can't find the answer, but those who came* anyway made good atmosphere! 


* Well, there is still about 300 000- 400 000 fans from Erupoe in Russia, but I know it's looks silly when we know that there is more than 1 000 000 fans from other continents. And especially when we know the distance to Russia...


----------



## Dstary

Gulliver1.93m said:


> Well, I sure we all know real reasons for the absence of large numbers of European fans who are tended to blindly believe their mass-media and state-run large-scale propaganda organized by their governments. Even after 8 years, they still feel the pain in @ss because World Cup is not held in England. Today they trying to find some problems in Russia in order to exaggerate it with the help of paid journalists (like biased and unproved accussitions for alleged doping in Russian football). But, honestly, I personally prefer to have fun together with Latin American fans than with gloomy and eternally dissatisfied English, Polish or German people.


Dissatisfied? Tons of Poles in Kaliningrad these days, and everyone is happy. They drink, sing and go to football matches even though their team doesn't play in Kaliningrad.


----------



## Das Symbol

ultEmate said:


> Gotta say I am really impressed by the amount of Latino American fans. Peru, Colombia, Panama and so on. So many of them. They are loud, colorful. They've traveled half the world and they always outnumber European fans. Good job.



Mee too! And i think it is also a wonderful experience for the russian people to have these frenetic colorful visitors in town. :cheers:


----------



## OnwardsAndUpwards

Gulliver1.93m said:


> Well, I sure we all know real reasons for the absence of large numbers of European fans who are tended to blindly believe their mass-media and state-run large-scale propaganda organized by their governments. Even after 8 years, they still feel the pain in @ss because World Cup is not held in England. Today they trying to find some problems in Russia in order to exaggerate it with the help of paid journalists (like biased and unproved accussitions for alleged doping in Russian football). But, honestly, I personally prefer to have fun together with Latin American fans than with gloomy and eternally dissatisfied English, Polish or German people.


I think it is more to do with the actual and verifiable Russian attacks in Marseilles two years ago. They undoubtedly put a lot of people off as well as putting several people i hospital. Doubt you will find any dissatisfied English fans today! Poles, yes.

It is a very good World Cup so far.


----------



## DanMB

Russia is seen and has always been seen as the evil enemy by Europeans. So not surprising that they stay away while others come. Not many Europeans would willingly ever visit Russia, world cup or no world cup. In Europe they see Russia as a third world country where they would get stabbed and robbed as soon as they get off the plane.


----------



## Ranma Saotome

The is the most open and levelled World Cup ever. No favourites for the knockout round.


----------



## afonso_bh

Dopersky said:


> Belgium, Croatia are my bets.


It is my dream final.



ultEmate said:


> Is this the best World Cup ever?


Nothing will beat 1998, but this is the second one so far.


----------



## Ranma Saotome

June 28

Volgograd Arena for Japan - Poland:









https://pt.foursquare.com/v/%D0%B2%D0%BE%D0%BB%D0%B3%D0%BE%D0%B3%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B4-%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B0/57061879cd1068fe9f4ab8ea?openPhotoId=5b34e879d69ed0002c04cdc4

Cosmos Arena for Senegal - Colombia:









https://www.instagram.com/p/BkkiGs6l7Dk/


----------



## ogonek

Attendances on Group H matches:
Japan - Poland:42,189
Senegal - Colombia:41,970


----------



## Dopersky

England vs Japan and Belgium vs Colombia.


----------



## Ranma Saotome

June 28

Kaliningrad Stadium for England - Belgium:









https://www.instagram.com/p/Bkk9lkqnY04/

Mordovia Arena for Panama - Tunisia:









https://pt.foursquare.com/v/%D0%BC%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%B4%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B8%D1%8F-%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B0/50f1721ee4b00237e339adc8?openPhotoId=5b35210f89e490002c31cc15


----------



## Dan Caumo

When brazilian football meets russian ballet:









Photo by: Eugenio Savio / BBC News Brasil


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

WC 2018 said:


> After 2 rounds (32 of 64 games):


Do you have same statistics after end of group round?


----------



## WC 2018

After group stage (48 of 64 games):


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

WC 2018 said:


> After group stage (48 of 64 games):


Many thanks for statistics! I guess you are little wrong with numbers for Kazan Arena. Its average attendance is 42,176 spectators (98.37% of its capacity) = (41,279 + 42,718 + 42,873 + 41,835) / 4 - see links below. So, the average attendance of tournament is 45,394, not 45,384 spectators.

Official Match Report: France - Australia
Official Match Report: Iran - Spain
Official Match Report: Poland - Colombia
Official Match Report: South Korea - Germany


----------



## Rusonaldo

Polish fans in Russia - WorldCup 2018


----------



## Dopersky

There is no fovourites.


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

Rusonaldo said:


> Polish fans in Russia - WorldCup 2018


I proud that Russian people demonstrated lessons of hospitality to our Polish guests while Russian authorities showed lessons of organization of security at such high level specially for their Polish colleagues. Here is video footage from Euro 2012 in Poland (EU country) for comparison.


----------



## Ranma Saotome

June 30

Kazan Arena for France - Argentina:










https://www.instagram.com/p/BkprpWIAsQ5/


----------



## ogonek

Attendance for France - Argentina:42,873


----------



## Dopersky

Argentina played well, it scored 3 times, yet it lose... France undoubtedly is a candidate to champion.


----------



## Knitemplar

Go Sudan!!


----------



## Ranma Saotome

June 30

Fisht Olympic Stadium for Uruguay - Portugal:










https://twitter.com/Lau_Fonsequinha


----------



## ogonek

Attendance for Uruguay - Portugal:44,287


----------



## Ranma Saotome

July 1

Luzhniki Stadium for Spain - Russia:










https://twitter.com/FalconeroPL


----------



## hugodiekonig

go Russia!!!


----------



## Ranma Saotome

Russia in the quarter-finals!




























https://twitter.com/IndyFootball


----------



## D K

Bye bye los chicos!!! A la casa !!!
Go Russia!!!


----------



## hugodiekonig

ПОБЕДААААААААААААААААА
VICTORYYYYYYYYYYY


YUHOOOOO RUSSIA!!!!!

:dance::dance:


----------



## Dopersky

Amazing!!!!


----------



## Ranma Saotome

July 1

Nizhny Novgorod Stadium for Croatia - Denmark:










https://www.instagram.com/p/BkssJJmne_M/


----------



## Xanderyl




----------



## Xanderyl




----------



## WC 2018




----------



## Dopersky

OMG Denmark!!! how come Modric missed that penalty??


----------



## Dopersky

Croatia!!!


----------



## Knitemplar

Where are those f*cking VUVUZUELAS when you need them? :nuts: I HATED those damn things!!


----------



## Vizemeister

Not many aerials of the stadiums and surroundings in the respective threads.


----------



## ultEmate

Vizemeister said:


> Not many aerials of the stadiums and surroundings in the respective threads.


I think private drones are forbidden. And it is understandable, you know, after we've witnessed a widespread use of them in Syria and Iraq by isis in the last few years. And there is so much advertisement before the game that they start to broadcast it just moments before the kickoff. No time for aerials. hno:


----------



## Dopersky

thats a shame.


----------



## Dober_86




----------



## afonso_bh

Those three (I believe father, mother, and son) have to be three of the best fans in the history of World Cup.


----------



## Ranma Saotome

July 2

Cosmos Arena for Brazil - Mexico:










https://www.instagram.com/p/Bku1QAulfne/


----------



## D K

Knitemplar said:


> Where are those f*cking VUVUZUELAS when you need them? :nuts: I HATED those damn things!!


The use of this s*** should be forbidden. It completely ruins the atmosfear with this ugly sound, covering everything.
The iranians for instance completely spoiled the stadium during Morocco-Iran. A shame.


----------



## Ranma Saotome

Attendance for Brazil - Mexico: 41,970.


----------



## Dopersky

bye Mexico.


----------



## Ranma Saotome

July 2

Rostov Arena for Belgium - Japan:










https://www.instagram.com/p/BkvQ0XHnjfP/


----------



## ogonek

Crazy game


----------



## Ranma Saotome

^^
Japan were so naive.


----------



## Ranma Saotome

Attendance for Belgium - Japan: 41,466.


----------



## Dopersky

what a match, this is one of the best World Cups ever!


----------



## WC 2018

*Alex Ovechkin is bringing the Stanley Cup to Moscow, Russia on July 7*

Ovechkin will let fans take pictures with the championship trophy at Sparrow Hills (Moscow's FIFA Fan Fest). The landmark is one of the highest points in Moscow and offers a panoramic view of the city.

“Dear friends, I will be very happy to see everyone who wants to take a picture with the Stanley Cup!” Ovechkin wrote on Instagram. “See you soon! &#55357;&#56832;”

The photo opportunity will be from 1pm-4pm (13:00 - 16:00).










https://russianmachineneverbreaks.c...g-the-stanley-cup-to-moscow-russia-on-july-7/


----------



## Ranma Saotome

July 3

Krestovsky Stadium for Sweden - Switzerland:










https://twitter.com/MemoryOnSmell


----------



## Ranma Saotome

Attendance for Sweden - Switzerland: 64,042.


----------



## WC 2018




----------



## Ranma Saotome

July 3

Spartak Stadium for Colombia - England:









https://twitter.com/SoccerInsider









https://twitter.com/shaunwalker7


----------



## Ranma Saotome

Attendance for Colombia - England: 44,190.


----------



## shprot88

English hooligans desecrated the statue of Fyodor Cherenkov, the legend of Spartak Moscow. Later the police identified one of the hooligans and arrested him


----------



## Laurence2011

Get in England!!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## xalexey

A small report about the city of Samara (England - Sweden).


----------



## xalexey




----------



## Dober_86

The WC themed graffiti\murals pop up here and there in Russia:

Akinfeev in Schelkovo, Moscow Oblast.










Rus national team coach Cherchesov in St. Pete (You are awesome, Stas).










Lev Yashin, Kaliningrad.










Leo, Kazan.










Leo in the town of Bronnitsy, Moscow Oblast.










Christina, Kazan.










Neymar, Kazan.










Finally, three objects in Moscow.




























*Source.*


----------



## parcdesprinces

ALLEZ LES BLEUS !!!

:cheer::cheer::cheer:


----------



## Ranma Saotome

July 6

Nizhny Novgorod Stadium for Uruguay - France:










https://www.instagram.com/p/Bk5IvPtgoDI/


----------



## Ranma Saotome

Attendance for Uruguay - France: 43,319.


----------



## Ranma Saotome

July 6

Kazan Arena for Brazil - Belgium:










https://pt.foursquare.com/v/%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%B7%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%8C%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B0--kazanarena/4f7c1633e4b00b8c4bc026e5?openPhotoId=5b3fad282be425002c2d21d9


----------



## Dopersky

brazil knocked out from Russia 2018.


----------



## Ranma Saotome

Attendance for Brazil - Belgium: 42,873.


----------



## Spomasz

No single South America team, thats... very bad thing for great atmosphere we used to see until now. But maybe prices of tickets will decrease


----------



## xalexey




----------



## Spomasz

Does someone have any updates about amount of fans on the World Cup ?


----------



## GEwinnen

parcdesprinces said:


> ALLEZ LES BLEUS !!!
> 
> :cheer::cheer::cheer:


France vs. Belgium should be the final! The best teams of this WC. The winner of this semi final will be the champion!
Good luck to our neigbours, greetings from the land of the fallen champion!


----------



## TEBC

GEwinnen said:


> France vs. Belgium should be the final! The best teams of this WC. The winner of this semi final will be the champion!
> Good luck to our neigbours, greetings from the land of the fallen champion!


Yes. For me the favorites were France and Belgium. Now Iwould also consider Croatia, but they have a long task against Russia


----------



## Ranma Saotome

July 7

Cosmos Arena for Sweden - England:









https://pt.foursquare.com/v/%D1%81%D0%B0%D0%BC%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B0--samaraarena/53ad3543498e36e52851bf3c?openPhotoId=5b40c80a3fcee8002c409c31









https://pt.foursquare.com/v/%D1%81%D0%B0%D0%BC%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B0--samaraarena/53ad3543498e36e52851bf3c?openPhotoId=5b40c88bb3d8e2002c42fcf9


----------



## Ranma Saotome

Attendance for Sweden - England: 39,991.


----------



## aquamaroon

To our English friends on this site... you're really gonna do the thing this time aren't you?!






:lol::cheers:


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

GEwinnen said:


> France vs. Belgium should be the final! The best teams of this WC. The winner of this semi final will be the champion!
> Good luck to our neigbours, greetings from the land of the fallen champion!


Well, two years ago there was similar "early final" for France in semi-final match against Germany (current WC holders) at the home Euro 2016. We remember how it ended for them in real final match. I sure that either England or Croatia would be manage to surprise favorite in the final.


----------



## Ranma Saotome

July 7

Fisht Olympic Stadium for Russia - Croatia:










https://pt.foursquare.com/v/%D0%BE%D0%BB%D0%B8%D0%BC%D0%BF%D0%B8%D0%B9%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%B9-%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%B4%D0%B8%D0%BE%D0%BD-%D1%84%D0%B8%D1%88%D1%82/4c74cb7d3adda143b79d05af?openPhotoId=5b40fe8835811b002c0db7c8


----------



## Knitemplar

Attendance for Russia - Croatia: 40,650,972.


----------



## Ranma Saotome

Attendance for Russia - Croatia: 44,287.


----------



## Dopersky

Russia a wonderful host, forget the president... charming people. :hug:


----------



## ogonek

Spomasz said:


> Does someone have any updates about amount of fans on the World Cup ?


45,784


----------



## WC 2018

Cheers to the Russian team, the biggest surprise in the best World Cup in history :applause: .


----------



## GEwinnen

You should be careful to describe this World Cup as the best of all time.
This insults the great world championships of the last decades. France 1998 was great, Germany 2006 was wonderful, it was the first time the big fan zones were set up in the host cities, the atmosphere was incredible. South Africa 2010 was the first World Cup in Africa and electrified the people, Brazil with its breathtaking landscape and the marvelous city of Rio has given everything. Russia 2018 joins the list of extraordinary world cups.But it is already certain that Qatar 2022 will not surpass this World Cup in Russia.


----------



## hugodiekonig

It is a heartbreak that Russian team lost. You are the winners in my heart Sbornaya!!


----------



## WC 2018

https://twitter.com/fifaworldcup_ru/status/1015955973159161856


----------



## GEwinnen

The Russian coach is very likeable, a very great person. He even speaks German fluently.

He was goalkeeper in Dynamo Dresden in the 90ies:


----------



## zZero~

GEwinnen said:


> The Russian coach is very likeable, a very great person. He even speaks German fluently.


He was nicknamed "moustache of hope". Few Russians started growing moustaches (or simply drawing them on their faces) out of fun and support, long before WC first opening game. As a symbol of 'still believing'. 

Cherchy seems to be a "no bs" guy and a tough cookie , although a friendly one and with quite a bit of international exposure and contacts.


----------



## GEwinnen

Ah, okay! I've seen this among the russian fans, now I know:


----------



## Spomasz

ogonek said:


> 45,784


I meant the number of foreigners in Russia sorted by numbers


----------



## Knitemplar

I think France will win 2018!


----------



## WC 2018

Lucky Theo


----------



## xalexey




----------



## D K

Wonderful atmosfear in Russia, welcoming people, perfect organization,...this was A REAL INTERNATIONAL WORLD CUP with fans coming from all over the world and not just from a handful of european countries. 
Add to that the fact that the differences in terms of game level are less and less visible. Most "big" teams came home rather quickly which is not a bad thing. This is clearly a new generation of WC!!! A WC with 48 teams will make it even more attractive.
So yes, this is probably one of the best WCs, except the arbitration issue but this is due to the corrupt organization called FIFA.
GO RUSSIA!!!


----------



## Wezza

WC 2018 said:


> Lucky Theo


That's awesome! I've taken a bit of a liking to this lad after watching his videos. Glad he got a ticket! He's 100% right about Russians also. In the west they get a bad name but I can say without a doubt that it's nothing like we're led to believe. I've been to Russia 6 times & met so many cool Russian people. They also love it when you attempt to speak in their language.


----------



## Ranma Saotome

July 10

Krestovsky Stadium for France - Belgium:









https://pt.foursquare.com/v/%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%B4%D0%B8%D0%BE%D0%BD-%D1%81%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BA%D1%82%D0%BF%D0%B5%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B1%D1%83%D1%80%D0%B3/4e4502201fc752e91040913d?openPhotoId=5b44f3603af988002b26de6c









https://pt.foursquare.com/v/%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%B4%D0%B8%D0%BE%D0%BD-%D1%81%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BA%D1%82%D0%BF%D0%B5%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B1%D1%83%D1%80%D0%B3/4e4502201fc752e91040913d?openPhotoId=5b44f52867a9fe002cfe5009


----------



## Knitemplar

/\/\ Such a deep stadium.


----------



## parcdesprinces

Sorry, I'm late but...

BRAVO LES BLEUS !!!


VIVE LA FRANCE !!!













PS: And thanks Russia (I mean you Russian people) for this great WC ! :bow::bow:


----------



## parcdesprinces

Let's go the devilish *ENGLAND *! 


(and I'm serious on this one, (yes !!!) especially as a French: :grouphug


:horse:


:shifty:


----------



## Ranma Saotome

July 11

Luzhniki Stadium for Croatia - England:










https://twitter.com/DavidWalshST


----------



## parcdesprinces

Désolé my English friends... vous n'étiez pas à la hauteur tonight.. 


I'm sad, really.


----------



## aquamaroon

*The 2018 World Cup Final is set! :cheers:*












vs.














*3rd place match*












vs.


----------



## aquamaroon

parcdesprinces said:


> Désolé my English friends... vous n'étiez pas à la hauteur tonight..
> 
> 
> I'm sad, really.




no _roasbif_ on the menu this Sunday 


...that said, happy for Croatia, what a thrill it must be for them!


----------



## Ranma Saotome

Croatia was way better and deserved it. The Modric/Rakitic/Mandzukic generation has surpassed (in WC performance) the Suker/Prosinecki/Boban one.


----------



## Christchurch

Great game! Great result! Goodbye England!


----------



## aquamaroon

Ranma Saotome said:


> Croatia was way better and deserved it. The Modric/Rakitic/Mandzukic generation has surpassed (in WC performance) the Suker/Prosinecki/Boban one.


Hmm yes, indeed; quite the generation. _:nods head silently to hide the fact I have no idea what we're talking about:_


----------



## Wezza

Won't be watching the final now. hno:


----------



## WC 2018

Croatian banner 'Thank You, Russia!' in Moscow:


----------



## parcdesprinces

Wezza said:


> Won't be watching the final now. hno:


??? Why not??

Are you slafracovophobe ?? :dunno: (I mean.. are you steel living in the 1920s (and earlier))


PS: I know, you Australians have a strong racist and stuff reputation, but, naively, I was hopping that it couldn't be the case on this board..; anyway... 


Sorry again.  hug


----------



## zZero~

Highly recommended vlog. Goes to atmosphere during this WC:


----------



## masala

Vizemeister said:


> What kind of food is offered at the venues?


Premium services at Otkrytie arena in Moscow




[/QUOTE]


----------



## Wezza

parcdesprinces said:


> ??? Why not??
> 
> Are you slafracovophobe ?? :dunno: (I mean.. are you steel living in the 1920s (and earlier))
> 
> 
> PS: I know, you Australians have a strong racist and stuff reputation, but, naively, I was hopping that it couldn't be the case on this board..; anyway...
> 
> 
> Sorry again.  hug


What? How can you bring racism into this? I just don't like either team, so I'm not interested in it. Too hard for you to comprehend?


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ hno:


I was just teasing, so take it easy, dear! .


----------



## Wezza

Fair enough. 

FWIW, if I had to pick a team to support in the final it would be France. I have my reasons for not supporting Croatia.


----------



## Knitemplar

I think it will be Les Bleus, 2-1.


----------



## Wezza

3-0 France


----------



## Gulliver1.93m

Well, two years ago football fans underestimated Portugal who played vs France in final match at Saint Denis and beated hosts even despite Ronaldo's injury in early minutes. Now they are underestimating Croatian team with many skilled players and great team spirit.


----------



## hugodiekonig

Croatia na yan. Mas malakas mga forward nila at saka resistensiya rin malakas sila... iwasan lang nila mga foul


----------



## Wezza

Gulliver1.93m said:


> Well, two years ago football fans underestimated Portugal who played vs France in final match at Saint Denis and beated hosts even despite Ronaldo's injury in early minutes. Now they are underestimating Croatian team with many skilled players and great team spirit.


So you want people to tip Croatia?


----------



## Gajetanska

Every second post in this thread is yours and you don’t like both teams. Open the thread for fairytales. Let the best team win and they ARE the best so far. Go Croatia !


----------



## Ranma Saotome

July 14

Krestovsky Stadium for Belgium - England:









https://pt.foursquare.com/v/%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%B4%D0%B8%D0%BE%D0%BD-%D1%81%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BA%D1%82%D0%BF%D0%B5%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B1%D1%83%D1%80%D0%B3/4e4502201fc752e91040913d?openPhotoId=5b4a010b88a48b0024689750









https://pt.foursquare.com/v/%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%B4%D0%B8%D0%BE%D0%BD-%D1%81%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BA%D1%82%D0%BF%D0%B5%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B1%D1%83%D1%80%D0%B3/4e4502201fc752e91040913d?openPhotoId=5b4a0195c0af57002c11ea71


----------



## Ranma Saotome

Click to enlarge:

July 13


https://twitter.com/FIFAWorldCup

July 14







https://twitter.com/republicagt


----------



## parcdesprinces

French PdP in the 80s, in Yugocroatia! (Zadar)


:bow:









©PdP


----------



## Ranma Saotome

July 15

Luzhniki Stadium for France - Croatia:










https://www.instagram.com/p/BlQa0cZj6HQ/


----------



## Knitemplar

What?? NO closing show of any kind> Whakindda CHEAP WC is this? NOT EVEN A handover segment?

Wow. THis is the LOUSIEST WOrld CUp ever!! Am so glad it's almost over.


----------



## hugodiekonig

Ranma Saotome said:


> July 15
> 
> Luzhniki Stadium for France - Croatia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BlQa0cZj6HQ/


Very nice and congratulations Russia for hosting an amazing World Cup! Поздравляем!!!


----------



## ogonek

Overall attendance: 3,031,768 (47,371)


----------



## Ranma Saotome

https://twitter.com/FIFAWorldCup


----------



## BJK 5106

Congratulations France.


----------



## Knitemplar

ogonek said:


> 2018 Overall attendance: 3,031,768 (47,371)


Attendance records of *1994 WC *in the US *still stands at nearly 3.6 million*, despite only having 52 matches played vs. 64 this time! 

Source: https://www.statista.com/statistics/264441/number-of-spectators-at-football-world-cups-since-1930/ 

I bet *WC 2026 will surpass 4.3 million* attendance w/ 80 matches!


----------



## aquamaroon

^^ 4.3 million attendance spread out over 80 matches works out to an average of 53,750. With most stadiums over 60,000 capacity yeah that number is almost guaranteed to be hit!


Edit: The 1994 World Cup had an average of about 69,231 per match. Moving that to 80 matches gives you 5,538,480. While I'm not sure it will hit that, I DO think that 5.5 million would be a pretty good over/under line for a bet!


----------



## parcdesprinces

Hey guys, is someone over here on this board knows a good dressmaker, 'cause I need one for the second star on my _'99 Zidane_ jersey :happy::



parcdesprinces said:


> Est ce que quelqu'un parmi vous mes loulous connais une bonne couturière...
> 
> (pour ma seconde étoile sur mon maillot Zidane '99 :happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ©pdp
> 
> 
> :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Wezza

Congrats France. Comfortable victory. Australia gave you a better run than Croatia. :lol:


----------



## Knitemplar

aquamaroon said:


> ^^ 4.3 million attendance spread out over 80 matches works out to an average of 53,750. With most stadiums over 60,000 capacity yeah that number is almost guaranteed to be hit!
> 
> 
> Edit: The 1994 World Cup had an average of about 69,231 per match. Moving that to 80 matches gives you 5,538,480. While I'm not sure it will hit that, I DO think that 5.5 million would be a pretty good over/under line for a bet!


I erred on the side of conservancy. Thanks for drilling down the math. 

Since you were at it, can you estimate what the figures will be for the 60 matches to be played in US stadia; and then the 10 matches each in Canada and Mexico??


----------



## WC 2018

The month we will tell our children about. Goosebumps..


----------



## parcdesprinces

Our Godmother :happy::


*Gloria* Forever! hug

























©PdP


----------



## hugodiekonig

Knitemplar said:


> Attendance records of *1994 WC *in the US *still stands at nearly 3.6 million*, despite only having 52 matches played vs. 64 this time!
> 
> Source: https://www.statista.com/statistics/264441/number-of-spectators-at-football-world-cups-since-1930/
> 
> I bet *WC 2026 will surpass 4.3 million* attendance w/ 80 matches!


I think that is because US had larger stadiums than those in Russia


----------



## Ranma Saotome

July 15

Closing ceremony. Click to enlarge:

























https://www.telegraph.co.uk/world-cup/2018/07/15/france-vs-croatia-world-cup-final-2018-live-score-latest-updates/
https://www.standard.co.uk/sport/football/worldcup/france-vs-croatia-world-cup-final-2018-live-stream-online-latest-score-goals-watch-tv-highlights-a3887606.html
https://twitter.com/IndyFootball, https://twitter.com/FtblPhotos


----------



## Ranma Saotome

Some nice pictures of the match. Click to enlarge:



























https://www.telegraph.co.uk/world-cup/2018/07/15/france-vs-croatia-world-cup-final-2018-live-score-latest-updates/
https://www.standard.co.uk/sport/football/worldcup/france-vs-croatia-world-cup-final-2018-live-stream-online-latest-score-goals-watch-tv-highlights-a3887606.html
https://twitter.com/IndyFootball, https://twitter.com/FtblPhotos


----------



## Ranma Saotome

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/world-cup/2018/07/15/france-vs-croatia-world-cup-final-2018-live-score-latest-updates/
https://www.standard.co.uk/sport/football/worldcup/france-vs-croatia-world-cup-final-2018-live-stream-online-latest-score-goals-watch-tv-highlights-a3887606.html
https://twitter.com/IndyFootball, https://twitter.com/FtblPhotos


----------



## WC 2018

After all 64 games:










https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2018_FIFA_World_Cup_statistics


----------



## JimB

Wezza said:


> Congrats France. Comfortable victory. Australia gave you a better run than Croatia. :lol:


To be fair, Croatia totally dominated the first half and were very unfortunate to go in at half time behind. Both of France’s first half goals were controversial. It was only after the Pogba goal that France began to look comfortable.

That said, I’m delighted for Hugo Lloris. Such a great keeper (despite yesterday’s howler) and a fantastically modest and decent man. Long may he be at Spurs!


----------



## Kevin_01

Thank you Russia for this world cup with a perfect organisation. 

:dance:


----------



## Icewave

The raining in the end was perfect :banana::lol:


----------



## vitacit

the winner of the last game was croatian president. she was the best.


----------



## afonso_bh

A sensational World Cup, the best ever alongside 1998, unfortunately with a final match ruined by horrible officiating. From the moment Pitana's name was announced I knew something bad would happen. We south americans know him very well for his horribles officiating on Copa Libertadores. 

Nonetheless, the french players have nothing to do with it. It was only the referee's fault.

Also bad decision for FIFA to go back with the ceremony on the pitch. It's soulless. They did it in 2002 and 2006, then went back to the tribune in 2010 and 2014, only to go back to the pitch this year. Bad decision. 

The players going up the stands, sort of melting with the fans, is one of the best things about the World Cup. This great tournament deserved a better cerimony. The pouring rain was the only good thing about it.


----------



## parcdesprinces

afonso_bh said:


> Also bad decision for FIFA to go back with the ceremony on the pitch. It's soulless. They did it in 2002 and 2006, then went back to the tribune in 2010 and 2014, only to go back to the pitch this year. Bad decision.
> 
> The players going up the stands, sort of melting with the fans, is one of the best things about the World Cup.


Agree with that.


----------



## OnwardsAndUpwards

afonso_bh said:


> A sensational World Cup, the best ever alongside 1998, unfortunately with a final match ruined by horrible officiating. From the moment Pitana's name was announced I knew something bad would happen. We south americans know him very well for his horribles officiating on Copa Libertadores.
> 
> Nonetheless, the french players have nothing to do with it. It was only the referee's fault.
> 
> Also bad decision for FIFA to go back with the ceremony on the pitch. It's soulless. They did it in 2002 and 2006, then went back to the tribune in 2010 and 2014, only to go back to the pitch this year. Bad decision.
> 
> The players going up the stands, sort of melting with the fans, is one of the best things about the World Cup. This great tournament deserved a better cerimony. The pouring rain was the only good thing about it.


You're right, it is better when the players climb the steps in the stand to collect the trophy. The rain wasn't the only good thing though, I liked that the security services men with the wired ear pieces were holding the umbrellas.

Exceptional tournament. Very enjoyable. Lots of goals and very few poor matches. Whilst Croatia were the better team in the first half France were the more convincing in the tournament overall. When players put quality balls into the box, such as Griezmann's for France's first, there is always the chance that a defender makes a mistake.

This France team will be favourites for the next European Championships and amongst the favourites for the next World Cup also.


----------



## Knitemplar

hugodiekonig said:


> I think that is because US had larger stadiums than those in Russia


Well, yeah, obviously. hno: Not "had" but HAS, becuz (most of) those stadia of 1994 are still around and some may do repeat duty for 2026.


----------



## Knitemplar

afonso_bh said:


> Also bad decision for FIFA to go back with the ceremony on the pitch. It's soulless. They did it in 2002 and 2006, then went back to the tribune in 2010 and 2014, only to go back to the pitch this year. Bad decision.
> 
> The players going up the stands, sort of melting with the fans, is one of the best things about the World Cup. This great tournament deserved a better cerimony. The pouring rain was the only good thing about it.


Eh. It's too chaotic in the tribune -- besides Fire laws may not allow it. It's better on the pitch -- you get all that confetti and smoke bombs hoopla which you won't in the tribune. FIFA did right this time.


----------



## afonso_bh

No one cares about confetti and smoke bombs. And you can have those on the roof, just like it was in 2010 and 2014. 

When you think about the World Cup, you remember the likes of Carlos Alberto, Beckenbauer, Deschamps, Dunga etc, all lifting the cup in the tribunes. It's the face of the Football World Cup. 

When I think of Cafu and Canavaro on the pitch lifting the cup it's like I'm watching some amateur thing.


----------



## Knitemplar

afonso_bh said:


> No one cares about confetti and smoke bombs. And you can have those on the roof, just like it was in 2010 and 2014.
> .


Well, the Organizing Committee thinks so. Too bad you're not on there.


----------



## ogonek




----------



## ogonek

7.7 million people visited the 11 FIFA Fan Fest venues during Russia 2018!

1.88 million visited Moscow's location alone!

It was quite the way to experience the #WorldCup...

MORE INFO 👉https://t.co/S6XC84JaSA https://t.co/BLwEmz2UZO


----------



## miguelon

I think this world cup, came way better than expected, and the fact that Russia and its football has relatively limited exposure in the 'West'. People weren't so sure what to expect. 

From the thousands of Mexicans that were in Russia, I had a chance to talk to several of them, and they all loved it, and their expectations were exceeded. 

Congratulations to Russia.


----------



## WC 2018

> *7.7 million football fans visit FIFA Fan Fest during Russia 2018*
> 
> ​- FIFA Fan Fest attract 2.5 million more people than four years ago
> - Almost half a million attended across the 11 venues on 25 June
> - Fans got to 646 bands play 323 hours of music for free
> 
> The FIFA Fan Fest™ took Russia by storm. Following the exhilarating final of the 2018 FIFA World Cup Russia™ that saw France take the title, FIFA can confirm that the Russian edition of the FIFA Fan Fest welcomed 7.7 million visitors. This compares to 5.2 million fans at the 2014 edition.
> 
> Every matchday tens of thousands of Russian and international football fans opted for the FIFA Fan Fest locations as their venues of choice. They watched a total of 917 hours of live football and enjoyed an exciting music and cultural entertainment programme featuring 646 bands playing 323 hours of live music, all free of charge.
> 
> “The close collaboration between FIFA, the LOC, the Host Cities and our Commercial Affiliates made this project possible,” said FIFA’s Chief Commercial Officer, Philippe Le Floc’h. “The FIFA Fan Fests offered a free, safe and highly entertaining space to the 7.7 million local and international fans that came to watch matches in those spectacular locations.”
> 
> “The work has already started to make the FIFA Fan Fest experience even more entertaining in the future and we are looking forward to welcoming fans at the 2022 FIFA World Cup in Qatar,” he added.
> 
> The highest day’s attendance was 25 June, the day Uruguay played Host Country Russia, when 499,000 fans attended 11 venues. The Host City of Moscow achieved the best attendance with a staggering number of 1,887,200 visitors. For the 2014 FIFA World Cup™ in Brazil, top venue Rio de Janeiro had 937,330 visitors in total.
> 
> The FIFA Fan Fest has been part of the Official Programme of the FIFA World Cup since the 2006 edition in Germany. It featured again at the 2010 and 2014 editions in South Africa and Brazil, and has definitely been one of the highlights for fans in Russia.


https://www.fifa.com/worldcup/news/7-7-million-football-fans-visit-fifa-fan-fest-during-russia-2018



















https://vk.com/fifaworldcup


----------



## Jex7844

*Please vote*

You guys have up to midnight to vote for the most beautiful goal of this 2018 WC:


https://fr.fifa.com/worldcup/videos/goal-of-the-tournament/


----------



## ARHANGELstGAVRIIL




----------



## WC 2018




----------



## WC 2018




----------



## Good Spirit

*At the "Fisht" dead field, Samara cooler than Peter. What happened to the stadiums for the 2018 world Cup*

Lots of nice numbers and some bad news.










The Fisht stadium-the one where Russia and Croatia met in the quarterfinals of the 2018 world Cup — withstood only one match of the FNL. The lawn there was in disrepair. All other arenas involved in the world Cup are working steadily (except for Luzhniki-there is a concert of Imagine Dragons and the final of the Cup of Russia-2018/2019). For the period until 2020, the government has allocated 172 million rubles for the maintenance of the stadiums in Volgograd, Yekaterinburg, Kaliningrad, Nizhny Novgorod, Rostov-on-don, Samara and Saransk.

Sport24 understands how these stadiums were filled more than two months that passed from the world Cup.
*
"Mordovia Arena"*










Saransk was the first city of the world championship to host the Russian championship. 12 days after the legendary match Panama — Tunisia played there "Mordovia" and "Nizhny Novgorod" (the hosts pulled a draw 2:2).

So, as in the world Cup or last season in a match with" Syzran "(when" Mordovia "played in the PFL)," Mordovia arena " will never be filled. Its capacity is reduced to 30 thousand spectators. But and on FNL the average attendance "Mordovia" - the second.
*
"Volgograd Arena"*










Ahead of " Mordovia "in the first division on spectator interest only"Rotor". The match with " Ray " set a record: nowhere else in the current season at the stadium FNL did not come more than 30 thousand people. It is not for nothing that Volgograd Arena was saved from disaster in the summer — the embankment at the stadium was seriously washed away by the rain.

* Nizhny Novgorod Stadium *










The stadium, which gathered a full house in the quarterfinals of the world Cup France-Uruguay, repeated this achievement in the new season. Two hours in Nizhny Novgorod in the battle for the Supercup of Russia was put to sleep 43 thousand people of CSKA and "the locomotive".

For five days before in Lower stayed "Tyumen", and in a week — "Chertanovo". Public support for the owners of the stadium really helps: "Nizhny Novgorod" is in the top three of the FNL.

* "Fisht" *










Only last weekend, Sochi played the first match at Fisht in the new season-the one where the Ukrainian from Nizhny Novgorod Fedoriv turned away during the performance of the Russian anthem. As stated in the club, before the "Fisht "did not play to"not kill the lawn completely after the world Cup." The team started the season at the old stadium named after Metreveli.

The delay did not save the cover of "Fisht": it didn't look fit in time for Saturday's game. Here's what the CEO of Sochi Dmitry Rabasco said "Sport-Express»:

" it was Desirable, maybe, not to play this match there, but there was nowhere to retreat. The service which is responsible for the field, idly, didn't sit and tried to revive it, to lead to good quality. But bad forces took the upper hand. Three weeks ago, the field was in better condition than in the match against Nizhny. All this time it was dying and dying."​
Now Fisht will hold a "serious set of events", and for now Sochi will return to the reserve arena. At least you'll save money: the rent of the "Fisht" for one match costs about 2.1 million rubles.

* Kaliningrad Stadium *










Attendance in Kaliningrad is the worst of all host cities of the world Cup. But "Baltic" runs twice more people than its nearest rival in attendance in the first division "Tom" (there is just over four and a half thousand). In the new season of house "Baltika" — with Alan by Mazaevym, Dmitry Torbinsky and head coach Valeri nepomniatchi — do not win.
*
"Samara Arena"*










The total attendance of the three starting home matches of Krylya in the new season is 93 thousand people. This is no "Spartacus", or even "Zenith". The revenue part after the first match of Samartsev with CSKA almost caught up with the figures for the entire last season in the FNL. Despite the fact that CSKA did not choose the guest quota and gave part of the tickets to the hosts, the stadium still had 39 thousand spectators.

*"Rostov Arena"*










The League allowed Rostovites to sell up to 40 thousand tickets for the games — with a stadium capacity of 45 thousand. While the team Karpina sold out does not collect: record-almost 31 thousand in the game with "Wings" ("Rostov", however, lost). Now to the stadium "Rostov" it is fashionable to carry carpets, but for the sake of the match with the "Ufa" will take even a concert of Basta.

* "Yekaterinburg Arena"*










Famous temporary stands outside the gate "Ekaterinburg Arena" is still not dismantled. This will be done only next year-it is planned that two thousand places will be given to the stadium "Yunost" in the city of Irbit.

In the new season of "Ural" until the house wins. Dmitry Parfenov dismisses all the talk about non-starter: "we have a great arena, great fans, and we just have to work and endure."

* "Opening Arena"*










When the world Cup is not over, the stadium in Tushino has hosted the concert of Guns N' Roses. The Champions League, however, will not be there for at least a year. But at the game with PAOK "Spartak" did not get only five thousand to the full house.
*
The Stadium "Saint Petersburg"*










In St. Petersburg, keep the level set last season. On the first match of the championship against Arsenal was a salt-out. However, due to some nedoshedshy to Krestovsky island season-ticket holders and the attendance was 47 thousand. At the game with Ural, the stadium received 45.5 thousand spectators. In both cases, Zenit became the leader of the attendance tour.

Some of the temporary structures erected for the world Cup were dismantled, and some were left behind. Probably, they will be used in the top matches, where the demand for tickets will exceed the supply.

While the stadium "Saint Petersburg" collects the audience, even when there are not plays "Zenith". See the defeat of the Minsk "Dynamo "in the Europa League (8:1) on a huge screen — the match was held at the" Petrovsky " in the empty stands because of the punishment from UEFA-it's about 12 thousand people.


----------



## WC 2018

*The Official Film of 2018 FIFA World Cup Russia*






https://www.amazon.com/Official-Film-2018-World-Russia/dp/B07LHFL6P7


----------



## ogonek

World Cup in Russia brought FIFA a record 5.3 billion dollars.
https://www.google.com/amp/s/financ...u-v-rossii-prines-fifa-5-3-mlrd-dollarov/amp/


----------



## WC 2018




----------

